# NOW SELLING - The LionHeart



## MR Bulk (Jun 24, 2004)

*UPDATE 9-21:

Not much to update, still waiting on the Fast Track bodies from the CNC shop. But just to keep you entertained here is another picture of size reference for the size reference-challenged:*









************************************************************

*UPDATE 9-11-04:

THERE IS NOW A WAY TO GET YOUR LIONHEART SOONER AS WELL AS SAVE ANOTHER $11. SEE HERE FOR COMPLETE INFORMATION.
*

***********************************************************

*UPDATE 9-7-04:

The machine shop doing our LionHearts has been having problems with the anodizers (same shop doing the VIP accessories like the 2AA tubes, twisties and BBH, which are all STILL at that anodizing place!) so they have wisely sourced another outfit which they have used in the past and are a little more speedy. Still it is going to be four to six weeks out from TODAY due to the switch. Once all 1,500 separate parts are made (each LionHeart is comprised of three major body components - did I say this somewhere below already? - times five hundred total units) they get sent to the New anodizers, then they are sent to another place to get the laser etching of the LionHeart logo, then they get sent to me. But not to worry, once they are sent to me they will be thrown together (oops, bad choice of words), er, carefully assembled right quick and the first units should still be shipping in the two month time frame I have been estimating. I know I've enjoyed a reputation for "on-time or earlier" delivery in the past, but y'all may have to bear with me this time around as this is my most ambitious project to date, both volume- and feature-wise, not to mention a specialized logo (finally!) and it looks like deliveries will only be "on-time" this time around...(*sob*).

Thank You for your kind continued patience and understanding. I promise that once you get your LionHeart in your hands, it will all indeed be worth it (I have really GOT to think about setting up a part-time factory pretty soon. Of course the original HAT members will all be promoted to front line supervisors...). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif *

************************************************************

*UPDATE 8-31-04:

I just found out that during the anodizing process, the LionHeart's battery tube - plus certain other areas like the ground wire hole and of course the threads - can be plated internally with the vaunted "Allodyne" finish for corrosion protection & excellent grounding. It was suggested by the CNC shop as an alternate way (instead of the traditional masking process) to ensure non-anodizing of certain areas where conductivity is critical to electronical operation.

Although this will not affect the LionHeart's functionality either way, I think I will go ahead with it on the units that are to be HA3'd. For peace of mind, for the beauty of the golden Allodyne tint - it matches nicely with the muted gold color of the anode contact rivet on the LH board, rather than a plain solder blob like on the VIP (see below) - and just for the heck of it. The best part? NO extra cost!*








************************************************************

*UPDATE 8-29-04:*

Here is a picture of some of the "Hearts" that will go into our Lions...







************************************************************

Oh, dang! Forgot about Raggie's fund! Make it $4 as long as all 57 people come through (and you'll get yore lights Last if'n ya don't!), there will still be a little shortfall after the Paypal fees but I'll cover it anyway since I want to contribute as well (can't be letting you guys have All the fun!).

************************************************************

*FINAL Update 8-26-04:*

Okay, everything has tested out satisfactorily and a few pictures and comments follow. Also at the end of this update I will announce commencement of preorders as well as tell ya what the "Bonus Feature/s" are (yes, there are More than one).

First off I found the perfect companion against which to compare the LionHeart:








Couple of explanations here - there were many other lights against which I could have compared the LionHeart, but I chose not to for various reasons, some of them obvious and some not. The main reasons were that it seems most modders don't appreciate head to head shootouts, especially if their lights are outperformed (hey I would be too!), and I admit I have been guilty of doing that once or twice in the past and won't do it here (we be all one big happy family, right?). Second reason is that the VIP has already been shown to outperform most all other lights in its size class and is a known value, so it should give everyone a clear idea of what the LionHeart is about if it simply keeps up with the VIP - and this is the VIP with the _BulkHead._

From a couple feet away against my baseboard (both on High):








Because of my non-adjustable digital camera they do appear to be about the same brightness, although if you concentrate real hard and wish over and over under your breath (as I did) it begins to appear the LH's beam on the right is a little brighter.

Now here they are 20 feet up on my living room ceiling:








The difference is beginning to show - not only is the LH a little brighter, but the hotspot is larger, with a slightly smaller yet brighter and more tightly controlled corona (not visible in this picture as I had no more room to back up).

Outside tests at greater distances showed the LH to be clearly brighter and further throwing, although regrettably without a better camera (night shot adjustable) the pics didn't come out.

But not to worry - the light meter doesn't lie:








This 1,810 lux reading from one meter away belongs to the VIP w/BH. The LionHeart's reading was:








LionHeart run times on High were exactly what was expected, a little over an hour (with the same Pila 150A used after the beamshots were taken) before dimming down gradually, so I didn't even bother getting into measuring run times of the other 63 levels. Hey, you want your LionHeart delivered this year, right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

And now (drum roll, please) onto the *BONUS FEATURES:

1) Instant access to two brightness levels from off (press for lowest, and then click for any other level that you have previously chosen).

2) When on (at any level), the brightest level can be momentarily activated by pressing the button.

3) Five distinct levels of brightness to chose from. Low, Med-Low, Med, Med-High, and full-on High. Each is a logarithmically calibrated step to appear evenly spaced to the human eye.

3a) Brightness can be easily varied (press and hold button from off).

4) A forced brightness level can be set so the light comes on at the same brightness every time and this feature can also be turned off so light comes on at the last-used level every time, your choice.

5) Electronic lock-out of power button for those who carry rocks and things in ther pockets. Although given the very solid yet easily actuated tactile feel, this feature might never be used.

6) Auto-Doze (yes, it Can be disabled!). And when manually set to the lowest brightness, the Auto-Doze is disabled regardless of the menu setting for this feature. This way, the light can be instantly used for a nightlight, or be in "always-on find-me" mode. 

No feature (except electronic unlock - this is on purpose!) requires more than TWO BUTTON PRESSES.

And how can we do all this from a single button? You'll have to buy one to find out! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Seriously, we set it up with two MODES of operation, and you simply press and hold the button while screwing on the battery tube (which applies power to the circuitry), and this enables you to choose which Mode you want to be in for the two different features sets. One will be the original setup described throughout this thread (smoothly scrolling through all 64 brightness levels), and the other will offer all the fancy stuff above. So the LionHeart now becomes a light for everyone - the KISS (Keep-It-Super-Simple) users, as well as those who want every bell and whistle, by selecting one of two modes.

But the BIGGEST Bonus Feature of all:

7) CUSTOM PROGRAMMING (at extra cost) will be available post-sale. But please do not request anything yet, buy the light as it is and see if you will even need anything else.*

Besides, offering more than one version (anodized vs. plain aluminum) is already going to slow down build/distribution timelines, plus the infrastructure to accept individual reprogramming requests is not yet ready at this time, and costs have not yet been determined (although if a dozen LH owners get together and ask for the same custom feature set then setup costs can be amortized over ten or twelve lights and make things a lot cheaper).

A lot of time, thought and effort went into setting up the features the way they are now, and we think you will like them just fine the way they are.

Preordering for the first 200 people will open today, please visit the LionHeart Sign-Up List thread at "CPF's Custom & Mod B/S/T" a little later for details. Gotta run for now. do some errands and stuff..

*Thank You for your support!*

**********************************************************

*UPDATE 8-16-04:

It's ALIVE! See latest post at the end...but meanwhile here's a pic for ya:






**********************************************************

Latest update, 8-11-04:

There is an "anti-green" color constraint in the electronics, meaning no matter HOW DIM you set it to, the color will be as white (or blue-white, as I personally prefer my Luxeons to be) as when on all-out High. Cool, eh?*

**********************************************************

*Okay one more UPDATE:*

One of our fellow LionHeart development partners (the one who is designing and PWM programming all the electronics for this project) has ordered enough parts to build 500 (that's _*FIVE HUNDRED*_) boards - so uh, I really wouldn't worry about missing out on this one, if ya know what I mean... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Plus I am unsure how I will ever top this light anyway. Originally I thought the VIP would be the end-all be-all of small LED ights, but hey, it's only got THREE levels - plus you can tell all too easily whenever you switch between one level and the next - whereas transitioning up and down through all 64 levels of the LionHeart will be totally - _smoof!_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Coupled with the new IMS 27.5mm reflector, throw will be unsurpassed for any light of this head size. Of course, we _could_ add a Maglite-reflector-sized accessory head later, heh heh...

Absolute maximum run time on the lowest setting might just possibly never be known due to the lack of days in most reviewers' week(s) to wait that long.

You can operate it with just one hand (in fact it is not even conveniently possible to Use two hands - try it when you get yours).

You will never have to buy batteries again (well, ya might after you recharge it 500 times).

And again, there will be enough for everyone this time. Really.

**********************************************************

*UPDATE 8-2-04: How the switch and dimming functions work:

From when light is "OFF":

1) press and release - latch on, or

2) press and hold - momentary on (light goes off as soon as you release)

3) if performing #1, re-press and hold button on - the light will now smoothly SCROLL upwards (get brighter) until it reaches its max brightness, at which point it will "pin" there (remain at brightest setting). No "wrapping around" which will cause no end of pain, especially to the anally inclined ("Dang! Went past max brightness again! Now how in the heck do I reverse it?").

4) IF you do not want to be scrolling upwards (BRIGHTER), you simply release and re-press, immediately causing it to now scroll downwards (dimmer).

5) Release when desired level is reached (it only takes 3.2 seconds to go from end to end of entire brightness range)

6) Press-release to turn off.

*********************************************************

*UPDATE 7-31-04: Still getting some questions like, "Hey Charlie! So whut's yer tahm-table lahk on them there Lah-yun-Horts?" despite my already posting it in both threads (here and in the Sign-Up thread) - but I realize some may not want or be able to search for it, so here is a cut n' paste:

"Here is the approximate timetable:

I expect the actual production LH boards in my hands in about two weeks, after which I will complete the finalized LionHeart prototypes and run a bunch of extensive tests, requiring up to perhaps another week or so to complete. And then if I encounter no unanticipated problems I will announce the prepayment acceptance period.

Also at that time I will give the go ahead to the CNC shop to start cuttin' metal, which is usually another four weeks until I actually get them delivered to me. Barring any unforeseen holdups regarding the finish (HA3 Natural plus some held back from the platers to be built as bare aluminum lights) and logo etching processes, we would then schedule a series of HAT events to get the lights built and out to your waiting hands.

But first I will still likely personally build a couple dozen units (as I did with the VIP) to work out the most efficient assembly methods including the sequence and timing of when and how the various components will go together."

Thanks for your patience...


**********************************************************


UPDATE 7-18-04: The LionHeart Prototype Body is DONE, see pictures below:*

Here it is just standing around, minding its own business:






Notice the knurled finning. This was in response to numerous contacts via e-mail and PM about how the knurled fins created a brand identity unique to the VIP's look, and which we wanted to carry forward in this next light. Our proto machinist Otokoyama commented that it looked like, "a mini-VIP with a big chest"...and yes Paul, that is indeed the chest of a lion, a _LionHeart_ chest. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

It will have the same grippy feel of the VIP as well as its thermal dissipation properties - just in case you plan to run it on High often.

In fact running at High for a long time is a very real possibility with this light. Tests last night of the finalized proto board (set up on the bench to exactly replicate the actual LionHeart drivetrain including full dimming capability, powered by a freshly charged Pila 150A battery) driving a TWOK-binned Luxeon III - and I assure you that EVERY LionHeart will have a Lux3 of this bin code at minimum - resulted in a run time of _80 minutes_ on High, with fully _40 minutes_ of this runtime period producing light output clearly BRIGHTER than my own beloved VIP on HIGH with its BULKHEAD in place.

Here are a couple views of it laying on its side, from 3/4 front and 3/4 rear angles:










And just in case you didn't know, the high-class and very fancy "LionHeart Logo" will be prominently laser etched onto the face of the rear cap:







I know the light looks huge in the above photos, but here is a comparison next to a standard VIP, just to keep things in perspective:







And just a lil' bit of info to show you that I'm more open minded than some might think - as of late I have been hemming and hawwing about getting the LH done in *HA3 Natural*...

*The LionHeart.* Coming sooner than you think...


************************************************************



*UPDATE 7-16-04:

There have been many twists, tweaks and changes to the final configuration and functionality of the LionHeart. Rather than wade through all the posts, here are most of the specs/features as very nicely summed up by bindibadgi:

Under 4" long, about ~1.25" wide at the head

27.5mm IMS reflector

T-bin Luxeon III

2mm thick glass UCL

Bead blasted (possibly)

Laser etched logo

Tail standing capability

Uses rechargeable Pila Li-Ions

Estimated run time of 100+ hours on Low

High is brighter than High on VIP using BH

Single electronic button interface for one handed use

Near 100% efficiency at all 64 brightness levels

Smoothly scrolling dimmer function

Momentary function

Water resistance at minimum

Final selling price guaranteed to be less than $200 (and probably lower) including Pila battery/charger setup*


*All references to the "SP" have now been changed to the "LH" or LionHeart. Thank You!*

**See latest post* about the renaming of this upcoming light.*


I have to be very careful how I present this because the components from this new "LionHeart" are NOT installed in the actual light, but instead are inside a commonly available production host (actual body when all test phases are complete will be custom machined, which I am finding out is a very satisfying concept - dang you, Keith!) which is being used as a Test Mule to check out fit/function/form, etc., much like how the original Fox 1x123 Xenon light was used as a test mule for the VIP:







It uses a Luxeon 3 TWAK Star underneath the new IMS 27.5mm reflector and runs off an anonymous (at this time) rechargeable power source.

But the beamshots to follow were all against a very worthy opponent, the Streamlight 3AA Tasklight. But not any old stock Tasklight; this one has been modified with all resistance pulled to run off 3AAs in DirectDrive, a TWOK Luxeon 3 Star, and Kroll clickie:






It is a monster among slim, AA-cell Direct Drive lights and easily produces over 2,000 lux.

Here's a beamshot from a few feet away against a baseboard, with the LionHeart on the right:






Note how the SP 27.5mm reflector's hotspot is tighter and brighter.

And here they are shining on the ceiling about 20 feet up (again with LH on the right):






Notice how the LH's hotspot is now even more pronounced and brighter than the DirectDrive TWOK'd Streamlight Tasklight.

And finally, a lux meter reading from the LH (taken after some other tests plus the beamshot photo sessions so the rechargeable power source is definitely Not fresh any longer):







That's 2,360 lux from one meter away. The rechargeable power source features very consistent output over its usable charge life however, so even topped off it probably won't get much brighter than this.

But then I kinda feel like it's bright enough already, don't you? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

This ~4" long LionHeart will come out a little later this summer, and hopefully we are all pleasantly surprised at the reasonable final cost, especially for a custom-bodied light.

Please stay tuned...


----------



## HunterSon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Reasonably priced and custom made? Now you are just teasing.

All kidding aside, when I first joined this board I thought the prices of mods were outrageous. Then as I learned how much work goes into these creations. After I bought/bartered some of them, I realized that they are undervalued most of the time.

Look forward to seeing the new light!


----------



## rdf (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Already?? Does this man ever slow down? (Not that I want him to ....)

Well, Charlie, please put me on the list for a Straight Pin, SP-BH, SP-BBH, superlens .... and also for the optional refillable fuel-cell hypergauss collider power source. 

Russ


----------



## Prolepsis (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Awesomes! If there's a list, I'm in. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I have to have one put me at the TOP of the List Please!!
Yaesumofo


----------



## BC0311 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*rdf said:*
Already?? Does this man ever slow down? (Not that I want him to ....)

Well, Charlie, please put me on the list for a Straight Pin, SP-BH, SP-BBH, superlens .... and also for the optional refillable fuel-cell hypergauss collider power source. 

Russ 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto what Russ said X 2.

Paypal ready for 2. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Britt


----------



## wasabe64 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Count me in for 2!


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Dang Charlie!!! Do you ever stop? (or work for that matter? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif)


----------



## Francois1 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Hi Charlie,

please count me in for 2 of them, paypal ready.

Francois.


----------



## bwaites (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Me also!

Bill


----------



## acusifu (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Put me down for 2, add me to the list, etc..


----------



## jdriller (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Put me on the list


----------



## bricksie (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Charlie,
Will this one also have an output selection switch?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Sheesh guys, this was only a preview of coming attractions, there're no tickets at the box office yet...but thanks for lookin' in!

And I guess to avoid confusion like in some past offerings (email vs. thread post), we can simply use the posts here to establish the "priority list".

bricksie - I have yet to decide if it will be dimmable, and to how many levels. Won't be able to keep the price that reasonable if it is, though. Several additional parts (and way more labor) if that is to come about.

But all this is still several months down the road (hey what date does summer officially end anyway?). Lots more testing still to do, although I must say with the advent of the 27.5mm reflector, everything changes from here on out.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

raggie gives 3 thumbs up


----------



## wasabe64 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Charlie, you know better than to post something if you don't plan to sell it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Besides, as you noted, the line's gotta start somewhere...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Hey edd, now That I'd like to see (you usin' one a yore big toes?)!


----------



## acusifu (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Mr. Bulk, the size, rechargeable, and you making it, makes me want one !


----------



## rfdancer (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
And I guess to avoid confusion like in some past offerings (email vs. thread post), we can simply use the posts here to establish the "priority list".


[/ QUOTE ]

Ahhhhhhh. Another list. I'm in.


----------



## bmstrong (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Ah. Yes. If I'm reading correctly this'll be around 4 inches? 

Yes. I'm very interested..

Brian


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

*list removed due to many, many more lists now added that reflect many, many more additional people*


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

add me to it if it will be a while to its made?me like lights lol lost my baby pin for a bit darn ferret he steals every thing.now i know why there called ferrets which is a italuion word for theif.lol he had my baby pin my 13 mm socket socks and oddly enough a FUNNEL


----------



## BRIGHTEYES (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Dang.Just when I thought it was safe to have some extra money in the ol pocket.hehe.
I'M IN!.
BRIGHT EYES.


----------



## LitFuse (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Self-Centered MoFo 
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer 
12- LitFuse /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Peter


----------



## 83Venture (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Im still collecting VIP Options!! Put me on the list too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## daloosh (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

wow, little bitty brite lite. 
i'm in
daloosh


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Hehe /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Self-Centered MoFo 
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer 
12- LitFuse /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
13- 83Venture
14- Daloosh
15- FrenchyLed (in vacation soon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif )

Wonderful Charlie, another great flashlight that I do not have to miss /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## ZENGHOST (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I'm in /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (as if you didn't know)...hmm...does this mean I need to break out my H.A.T. hat? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I guess I need to do it the official way here...

*List removed


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Oops, this just in:









Note the "black" bottom of the reflector cone and spacer leg tips. This differs from the initial prototype samples sent to me from IMS and it appears to measure _shorter_ in the spacing ring area around the opening with which the shoulder of the Luxeon meets, meaning the 27.5mm reflector's ideal focal point may have been adjusted CLOSER to the HD Luxeon's dome lens. The prototype samples had the vacuum metallized coating all over the bottom edge of the hole and leg tips, making them thicker and thereby standing taller above the Luxeon.

Also upon closer inspection the textured reflective surface of the reflector itself is less coarse, in fact _almost_ mirror-smooth, presumably to increase lumen output - which is a good thing.

Looks like this project might actually be a go after all...


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Count me in for one

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??) 
2 - rdf 
3 - Prolepsis 
4 - Self-Centered MoFo 
5 - BC0311 
6 - wasabe64 
7 - Francois1 
8 - bwaites 
9 - acusifu 
10 - jdriller 
11 - rfdancer 
12- LitFuse 
13- 83Venture 
14- Daloosh 
15- FrenchyLed (in vacation soon ) 
16- ZENGHOST 
17- neo_xeno


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

edited im confussed lol


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Raggie, can you edit your post and read the list just after my post, it seems you use a bad one. thanks.
Two cpfer was missing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Thanks for us /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Edited /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gifops, I am too late /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

*list removed due to many, many more lists now added that reflect many, many more additional people*


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

man this is selling so fasttttttttttt


----------



## Vifam (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Put myself on the list.

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Phylor (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor


----------



## javafool (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Oh man, count me in for 2! And there will be no trade in's, this will have a place with the SBP and the VIP.

Seems to just keep gettin' better & better &....

TerryF


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

charlie ya dont have to tell us what light is what in beam shots i can alaways tell cause the perfect color and beam


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I'm in! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif
*25 - MILKYSPIT* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Oh yah let me say this right now right up front before this list grows out of hand - 

I nearly killed myself doing those 300 VIPs (but am only alive due to the HAT Team!) so this will be a very strictly LIMITED run, maybe a hundred at most but I would really prefer to start with just 50-60 (HAT members have their own lives too, you know)...so list early and list often, but be dang sure to List if you're willing to definitely commit because once they're all gone, they are All Gone indeed.

Also I thought about another aspect - I would prefer to offer people something else in addition to the best lights I can make. Something along the lines of exclusivity and hopefully healthy (and immediate) resale value if you need to liquidate one day for whatever reason. So instead of having 299 others out there, going with 50 lights would help keep this a fairly exclusive club (as well as help keep my sanity)...


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Charlie, 
As collector, I can only agree with your way of seeing things. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
It's easy for me to say that, because I am in the list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## neo_xeno (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

lol, agree with frenchy


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear


----------



## BC0311 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

List removed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## javafool (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Charlie,

You might want to keep an eye on the list to make sure the priorities don't mysteriously begin changing as we go /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

2 - javafool /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Okay, okay
23 - javafool (2)if enough are made

But I know no one would even think... .
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

LOL Britt /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

You really want two ??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
I think if it's a limited production run, charlie won't accept more than one per person /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Javafool you will be eliminated because you cheat /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## Tech a Billy (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
I'm in.

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy


----------



## LitFuse (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

If there are only going to be 50(ish) of these made, should anyone be able to order more than one? 

These are obviously going to sell out and become much more valuable that the asking price. What's to keep someone from buying 4 or 5 (or 10!) to sell for a healthy profit on the secondary market. I'm not trying to ruffle feathers or pick on anyone, but I think these are important questions. 

Going a step further, in a run of 50 units, what is the fair method to offer them to the group. First come, first served is simple, but is it fair? What if you're at work when the sale starts? On vacation, etc. _EDIT: yes, I know life isn't fair._ 

I knew this was going to come up, so I just figured I'd be the one to ask. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


Peter


----------



## bmstrong (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Nah. If this a 50-ish run one SP should be the limit. Thats only fair to squeeze enough people into it...

(Man am I glad I lucked into this thread earlier today..)

Brian


----------



## javafool (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

When I said two in my earlier post there had been no mention of such a limited run. I hope I am fortunate enough to get one I have no problem at all spreading the joy to as many people as possible.

TerryF


----------



## BigHonu (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*Tech a Billy said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
I'm in.

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 

[/ QUOTE ]

29 - BigHonu

Not missing out on this one


----------



## bmstrong (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

You know what's really cool? I just keep hitting the reload button on this post, for the last couple of minutes.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

It's like IM for a BB.. It's just wacky! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Okay. All kidding aside, thanks for adding me in a few posts back...

Charlie: Any rough sketches of what the body will look like?

What does this mean: ~ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

Brian


----------



## BeagleLight (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I'm in too.

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight


----------



## Josey (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Please add me, Charlie. Thanks

Josey

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Josey


----------



## Starlight (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight


----------



## acusifu (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

# 31 Josey-Starlight ?


----------



## mbs (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs


----------



## scrappy (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs 
33- Scrappy


----------



## Vifam (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

You guys missed Josey. Let me put him back on.

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs 
33- Scrappy 
34 - Josey


----------



## Zman (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??) 
2 - rdf 
3 - Prolepsis 
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311 
6 - wasabe64 
7 - Francois1 
8 - bwaites 
9 - acusifu 
10 - jdriller 
11 - rfdancer 
12 - bmstrong 
13 - raggie33 
14 - BRIGHTEYES 
15 - LitFuse 
16 - 83Venture 
17 - daloosh 
18 - FrenchyLed 
19 - ZENGHOST 
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam 
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool 
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear 
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu 
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs 
33- Scrappy 
34 - Josey 
35- Zman!!!


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

lol by tomrow noon they will all be gone


----------



## Josey (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Thanks Jason.

Josey


----------



## HunterSon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Whoa! I'de like to be on this list but commitments have me tapped out. Please consider the #1 slot empty. Sorry for any confusion, I would really like to be on the list, maybe later when funds allow it.


----------



## beamer (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Charlie,at the rate your innovations are coming out perhaps we should have standing list for any new lights.I'd be on it for sure.


1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??) 
2 - rdf 
3 - Prolepsis 
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311 
6 - wasabe64 
7 - Francois1 
8 - bwaites 
9 - acusifu 
10 - jdriller 
11 - rfdancer 
12 - bmstrong 
13 - raggie33 
14 - BRIGHTEYES 
15 - LitFuse 
16 - 83Venture 
17 - daloosh 
18 - FrenchyLed 
19 - ZENGHOST 
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam 
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool 
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear 
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu 
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs 
33- Scrappy 
34 - Josey 
35- Zman!!! 
36- Beamer


----------



## bryguy42 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??) 
2 - rdf 
3 - Prolepsis 
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311 
6 - wasabe64 
7 - Francois1 
8 - bwaites 
9 - acusifu 
10 - jdriller 
11 - rfdancer 
12 - bmstrong 
13 - raggie33 
14 - BRIGHTEYES 
15 - LitFuse 
16 - 83Venture 
17 - daloosh 
18 - FrenchyLed 
19 - ZENGHOST 
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam 
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool 
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear 
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu 
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs 
33- Scrappy 
34 - Josey 
35- Zman!!! 
36- Beamer 
37-bryguy42
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Chris_S (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??) 
2 - rdf 
3 - Prolepsis 
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311 
6 - wasabe64 
7 - Francois1 
8 - bwaites 
9 - acusifu 
10 - jdriller 
11 - rfdancer 
12 - bmstrong 
13 - raggie33 
14 - BRIGHTEYES 
15 - LitFuse 
16 - 83Venture 
17 - daloosh 
18 - FrenchyLed 
19 - ZENGHOST 
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam 
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool 
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear 
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu 
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs 
33- Scrappy 
34 - Josey 
35- Zman!!! 
36- Beamer 
37-bryguy42
38. CSchmelz


----------



## RayO (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

39 - RayO


----------



## MY (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

40 - MY


----------



## Luff (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

41 - Luff


----------



## springnr (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

42 - springnr


----------



## Sky (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

43- Sky


----------



## john_bud (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??) 
2 - ...
...
..
.
43- Sky 
44 - John_bud


Edited to minimize list size


----------



## sstrauss (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??) 
2 - rdf 
3 - Prolepsis 
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311 
6 - wasabe64 
7 - Francois1 
8 - bwaites 
9 - acusifu 
10 - jdriller 
11 - rfdancer 
12 - bmstrong 
13 - raggie33 
14 - BRIGHTEYES 
15 - LitFuse 
16 - 83Venture 
17 - daloosh 
18 - FrenchyLed 
19 - ZENGHOST 
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam 
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool 
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear 
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu 
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs 
33- Scrappy 
34 - Josey 
35- Zman!!! 
36- Beamer 
37-bryguy42 
38. CSchmelz 
39 - RayO 
40 - MY 
41 - Luff 
42 - springnr 
43- Sky 
44 - John_bud 
45- sstrauss


----------



## sstrauss (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Whew looks like I just made it


----------



## rick258 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess
25 - MILKYSPIT
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311
28 - Tech a Billy
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight
31 - Starlight
32 - mbs
33- Scrappy
34 - Josey
35- Zman!!!
36- Beamer
37-bryguy42
38. CSchmelz
39 - RayO
40 - MY
41 - Luff
42 - springnr
43- Sky
44 - John_bud
45- sstrauss
46- rick258


----------



## sygyzy (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess
25 - MILKYSPIT
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311
28 - Tech a Billy
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight
31 - Starlight
32 - mbs
33- Scrappy
34 - Josey
35- Zman!!!
36- Beamer
37-bryguy42
38. CSchmelz
39 - RayO
40 - MY
41 - Luff
42 - springnr
43- Sky
44 - John_bud
45- sstrauss
46- rick258 
47 - sygyzy


----------



## bajaiman (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??) 
2 - rdf 
3 - Prolepsis 
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311 
6 - wasabe64 
7 - Francois1 
8 - bwaites 
9 - acusifu 
10 - jdriller 
11 - rfdancer 
12 - bmstrong 
13 - raggie33 
14 - BRIGHTEYES 
15 - LitFuse 
16 - 83Venture 
17 - daloosh 
18 - FrenchyLed 
19 - ZENGHOST 
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam 
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool 
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear 
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu 
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs 
33- Scrappy 
34 - Josey 
35- Zman!!! 
36- Beamer 
37-bryguy42 
38. CSchmelz 
39 - RayO 
40 - MY 
41 - Luff 
42 - springnr 
43- Sky 
44 - John_bud 
45- sstrauss 
46- rick258 
47 - sygyzy 
48 - bajaiman


----------



## gregw (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??) 
2 - rdf 
3 - Prolepsis 
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311 
6 - wasabe64 
7 - Francois1 
8 - bwaites 
9 - acusifu 
10 - jdriller 
11 - rfdancer 
12 - bmstrong 
13 - raggie33 
14 - BRIGHTEYES 
15 - LitFuse 
16 - 83Venture 
17 - daloosh 
18 - FrenchyLed 
19 - ZENGHOST 
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam 
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool 
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear 
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu 
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs 
33- Scrappy 
34 - Josey 
35- Zman!!! 
36- Beamer 
37-bryguy42 
38. CSchmelz 
39 - RayO 
40 - MY 
41 - Luff 
42 - springnr 
43- Sky 
44 - John_bud 
45- sstrauss 
46- rick258 
47 - sygyzy 
48 - bajaiman 
49 - gregw /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cue003 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??) 
2 - rdf 
3 - Prolepsis 
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311 
6 - wasabe64 
7 - Francois1 
8 - bwaites 
9 - acusifu 
10 - jdriller 
11 - rfdancer 
12 - bmstrong 
13 - raggie33 
14 - BRIGHTEYES 
15 - LitFuse 
16 - 83Venture 
17 - daloosh 
18 - FrenchyLed 
19 - ZENGHOST 
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam 
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool 
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear 
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu 
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs 
33- Scrappy 
34 - Josey 
35- Zman!!! 
36- Beamer 
37-bryguy42 
38. CSchmelz 
39 - RayO 
40 - MY 
41 - Luff 
42 - springnr 
43- Sky 
44 - John_bud 
45- sstrauss 
46- rick258 
47 - sygyzy 
48 - bajaiman 
49 - gregw 
50 - cue003 

I want 2 of them.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Am I too late? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??) 
2 - rdf 
3 - Prolepsis 
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311 
6 - wasabe64 
7 - Francois1 
8 - bwaites 
9 - acusifu 
10 - jdriller 
11 - rfdancer 
12 - bmstrong 
13 - raggie33 
14 - BRIGHTEYES 
15 - LitFuse 
16 - 83Venture 
17 - daloosh 
18 - FrenchyLed 
19 - ZENGHOST 
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam 
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool 
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear 
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu 
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs 
33- Scrappy 
34 - Josey 
35- Zman!!! 
36- Beamer 
37-bryguy42 
38. CSchmelz 
39 - RayO 
40 - MY 
41 - Luff 
42 - springnr 
43- Sky 
44 - John_bud 
45- sstrauss 
46- rick258 
47 - sygyzy 
48 - bajaiman 
49 - gregw 
50 - cue003 x 2
51 - flashlight


----------



## BC0311 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...so list early and list often, but be dang sure to List if you're willing to definitely commit because once they're all gone, they are All Gone indeed.

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie knows he can bump off my 2nd listing for any reason he wants and I won't need an explanation. 

But if I want two and will commit to paying for two, how will I find out if I don't list twice? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Britt


----------



## flashlight (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...so list early and list often, but be dang sure to List if you're willing to definitely commit because once they're all gone, they are All Gone indeed.

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie knows he can bump off my 2nd listing for any reason he wants and I won't need an explanation. 

But if I want two and will commit to paying for two, how will I find out if I don't list twice? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Britt 

[/ QUOTE ]

Britt, maybe a x2 after your first listing might work? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Thanks, EDIT: whoops, I mean, Cyril /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif I better let Charlie handle it, I don't want to go messing with changing the list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Britt


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Add me in:
1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??) 
2 - rdf 
3 - Prolepsis 
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311 
6 - wasabe64 
7 - Francois1 
8 - bwaites 
9 - acusifu 
10 - jdriller 
11 - rfdancer 
12 - bmstrong 
13 - raggie33 
14 - BRIGHTEYES 
15 - LitFuse 
16 - 83Venture 
17 - daloosh 
18 - FrenchyLed 
19 - ZENGHOST 
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam 
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool 
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear 
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu 
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs 
33- Scrappy 
34 - Josey 
35- Zman!!! 
36- Beamer 
37-bryguy42 
38. CSchmelz 
39 - RayO 
40 - MY 
41 - Luff 
42 - springnr 
43- Sky 
44 - John_bud 
45- sstrauss 
46- rick258 
47 - sygyzy 
48 - bajaiman 
49 - gregw 
50 - cue003 x 2
51 - flashlight 
52 - Bullzeyebill

Bill
Post Extras:


----------



## daz (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*Bullzeyebill said:*
Add me in:
1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??) 
2 - rdf 
3 - Prolepsis 
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311 
6 - wasabe64 
7 - Francois1 
8 - bwaites 
9 - acusifu 
10 - jdriller 
11 - rfdancer 
12 - bmstrong 
13 - raggie33 
14 - BRIGHTEYES 
15 - LitFuse 
16 - 83Venture 
17 - daloosh 
18 - FrenchyLed 
19 - ZENGHOST 
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam 
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool 
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear 
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu 
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs 
33- Scrappy 
34 - Josey 
35- Zman!!! 
36- Beamer 
37-bryguy42 
38. CSchmelz 
39 - RayO 
40 - MY 
41 - Luff 
42 - springnr 
43- Sky 
44 - John_bud 
45- sstrauss 
46- rick258 
47 - sygyzy 
48 - bajaiman 
49 - gregw 
50 - cue003 x 2
51 - flashlight 
52 - Bullzeyebill
53 - Daz
Bill
Post Extras: 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I'm not all that sure what I've signed up for, but it sounds interesting enough.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I am humbled by the response. Thank You very much.

I am going to keep the list open for two reasons:

1) there will be people who drop out. Life's little exigencies do arise, and people do change their minds. It's human nature.

2) more lights means more buying power. The various components and parts will be cheaper in "Bulk" (heh heh), and it will help in keeping the cost reasonable as I said in the first post (but I beg the Lord that we don't reach 300 again!).

It looks like there WILL be dimming. We discussed it just today among the partners, and it will be a dimming system like no other flashlight ever seen. Not even the __________ (insert favorite flashlight here).

Here's a tentative list of the features I know of so far (and so's I don't try and renege on any of'em later):

1) rechargeable

2) 27.5mm IMS reflector

3) candlemode tailstand ability

4) ultra-dimmable via _ONE-HANDED operation_

To minimize the wait as compared to the VIP, I am thinking of going with a glassbeaded finish. No worries about scratches or worn anodizing, a light meant to be _used._

That's all for now, and Thanks again for your heartwarming response.


----------



## bwaites (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Charlie,

Useable lights should also be cost effective. While I love my VIP and EDC it, I am deathly afraid of my heartbreak if it should walk off!

Please TRY to keep the cost as low as possible and still make a profit!

Bill


----------



## mut (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Add me in:
1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??) 
2 - rdf 
3 - Prolepsis 
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311 
6 - wasabe64 
7 - Francois1 
8 - bwaites 
9 - acusifu 
10 - jdriller 
11 - rfdancer 
12 - bmstrong 
13 - raggie33 
14 - BRIGHTEYES 
15 - LitFuse 
16 - 83Venture 
17 - daloosh 
18 - FrenchyLed 
19 - ZENGHOST 
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam 
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool 
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear 
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu 
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs 
33- Scrappy 
34 - Josey 
35- Zman!!! 
36- Beamer 
37-bryguy42 
38. CSchmelz 
39 - RayO 
40 - MY 
41 - Luff 
42 - springnr 
43- Sky 
44 - John_bud 
45- sstrauss 
46- rick258 
47 - sygyzy 
48 - bajaiman 
49 - gregw 
50 - cue003 x 2
51 - flashlight 
52 - Bullzeyebill
53 - Daz
54 - mut


----------



## Blackbyrd (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Add me in:
1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess
25 - MILKYSPIT
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311
28 - Tech a Billy
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight
31 - Starlight
32 - mbs
33- Scrappy
34 - Josey
35- Zman!!!
36- Beamer
37-bryguy42
38. CSchmelz
39 - RayO
40 - MY
41 - Luff
42 - springnr
43- Sky
44 - John_bud
45- sstrauss
46- rick258
47 - sygyzy
48 - bajaiman
49 - gregw
50 - cue003 x 2
51 - flashlight
52 - Bullzeyebill
53 - Daz
54 - mut 
55 - Blackbyrd


----------



## Halibut (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess
25 - MILKYSPIT
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311
28 - Tech a Billy
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight
31 - Starlight
32 - mbs
33- Scrappy
34 - Josey
35- Zman!!!
36- Beamer
37-bryguy42
38. CSchmelz
39 - RayO
40 - MY
41 - Luff
42 - springnr
43- Sky
44 - John_bud
45- sstrauss
46- rick258
47 - sygyzy
48 - bajaiman
49 - gregw
50 - cue003 x 2
51 - flashlight
52 - Bullzeyebill
53 - Daz
54 - mut 
55 - Blackbyrd
56 - Halibut


----------



## dallas (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess
25 - MILKYSPIT
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311
28 - Tech a Billy
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight
31 - Starlight
32 - mbs
33- Scrappy
34 - Josey
35- Zman!!!
36- Beamer
37-bryguy42
38. CSchmelz
39 - RayO
40 - MY
41 - Luff
42 - springnr
43- Sky
44 - John_bud
45- sstrauss
46- rick258
47 - sygyzy
48 - bajaiman
49 - gregw
50 - cue003 x 2
51 - flashlight
52 - Bullzeyebill
53 - Daz
54 - mut 
55 - Blackbyrd
56 - Halibut 
57 - Dallas


----------



## bricksie (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Now that there is likely to be dimming...

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess
25 - MILKYSPIT
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311
28 - Tech a Billy
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight
31 - Starlight
32 - mbs
33- Scrappy
34 - Josey
35- Zman!!!
36- Beamer
37-bryguy42
38. CSchmelz
39 - RayO
40 - MY
41 - Luff
42 - springnr
43- Sky
44 - John_bud
45- sstrauss
46- rick258
47 - sygyzy
48 - bajaiman
49 - gregw
50 - cue003 x 2
51 - flashlight
52 - Bullzeyebill
53 - Daz
54 - mut 
55 - Blackbyrd
56 - Halibut 
57 - Dallas 
58 - bricksie


----------



## Zymurgy (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Add me to your list!!!

Zymurgy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*Zymurgy said:*
Add me to your list!!!

Zymurgy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

You can do it yourself you know /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif Let me help you out since you are listically-challenged /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess
25 - MILKYSPIT
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311
28 - Tech a Billy
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight
31 - Starlight
32 - mbs
33- Scrappy
34 - Josey
35- Zman!!!
36- Beamer
37-bryguy42
38. CSchmelz
39 - RayO
40 - MY
41 - Luff
42 - springnr
43- Sky
44 - John_bud
45- sstrauss
46- rick258
47 - sygyzy
48 - bajaiman
49 - gregw
50 - cue003 x 2
51 - flashlight
52 - Bullzeyebill
53 - Daz
54 - mut 
55 - Blackbyrd
56 - Halibut 
57 - Dallas 
58 - bricksie
59 - Zymurgy

One more before closure Charlie? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## marcspar (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess
25 - MILKYSPIT
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311
28 - Tech a Billy
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight
31 - Starlight
32 - mbs
33- Scrappy
34 - Josey
35- Zman!!!
36- Beamer
37-bryguy42
38. CSchmelz
39 - RayO
40 - MY
41 - Luff
42 - springnr
43- Sky
44 - John_bud
45- sstrauss
46- rick258
47 - sygyzy
48 - bajaiman
49 - gregw
50 - cue003 x 2
51 - flashlight
52 - Bullzeyebill
53 - Daz
54 - mut 
55 - Blackbyrd
56 - Halibut 
57 - Dallas 
58 - bricksie
59 - Zymurgy
60 - marcspar

Thanks Charlie! Separate post to follow about the great package that just arrived from HI.......


----------



## Likebright (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I want, I want, I need, I need!!

61 - Beretta1526 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## D-LIGHT (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess
25 - MILKYSPIT
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311
28 - Tech a Billy
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight
31 - Starlight
32 - mbs
33- Scrappy
34 - Josey
35- Zman!!!
36- Beamer
37-bryguy42
38. CSchmelz
39 - RayO
40 - MY
41 - Luff
42 - springnr
43- Sky
44 - John_bud
45- sstrauss
46- rick258
47 - sygyzy
48 - bajaiman
49 - gregw
50 - cue003 x 2
51 - flashlight
52 - Bullzeyebill
53 - Daz
54 - mut 
55 - Blackbyrd
56 - Halibut 
57 - Dallas 
58 - bricksie
59 - Zymurgy
60 - marcspar
61 - Beretta1526 
62 - D-LIGHT


----------



## BC0311 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

It looks like there WILL be dimming. We discussed it just today among the partners, and it will be a dimming system like no other flashlight ever seen. Not even the __________ (insert favorite flashlight here).

Here's a tentative list of the features I know of so far (and so's I don't try and renege on any of'em later):

1) rechargeable

2) 27.5mm IMS reflector

3) candlemode tailstand ability

4) ultra-dimmable via _ONE-HANDED operation_

To minimize the wait as compared to the VIP, I am thinking of going with a glassbeaded finish. No worries about scratches or worn anodizing, a light meant to be _used._ 

[/ QUOTE ]

Man, oh man! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif This light has me seriously intrigued. This dimmer switch is what alot of us have been hoping for. Roy, TIN and KJ are gonna have a heckuva time plotting runtimes for each increment of output. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Atleast they won't have to use a 123A for each one of the...the...however many levels of output for it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Britt


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

yeppers this is another winner /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gifi like being able to recharge it.and how bright it will be.i like it all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Chooch (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I hope I can get in on this.

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess
25 - MILKYSPIT
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311
28 - Tech a Billy
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight
31 - Starlight
32 - mbs
33- Scrappy
34 - Josey
35- Zman!!!
36- Beamer
37-bryguy42
38. CSchmelz
39 - RayO
40 - MY
41 - Luff
42 - springnr
43- Sky
44 - John_bud
45- sstrauss
46- rick258
47 - sygyzy
48 - bajaiman
49 - gregw
50 - cue003 x 2
51 - flashlight
52 - Bullzeyebill
53 - Daz
54 - mut 
55 - Blackbyrd
56 - Halibut 
57 - Dallas 
58 - bricksie
59 - Zymurgy
60 - marcspar
61 - Beretta1526 
62 - D-LIGHT 
63 - Chooch


----------



## indenial (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I hope I can get in on this, TOO.

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess
25 - MILKYSPIT
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311
28 - Tech a Billy
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight
31 - Starlight
32 - mbs
33- Scrappy
34 - Josey
35- Zman!!!
36- Beamer
37-bryguy42
38. CSchmelz
39 - RayO
40 - MY
41 - Luff
42 - springnr
43- Sky
44 - John_bud
45- sstrauss
46- rick258
47 - sygyzy
48 - bajaiman
49 - gregw
50 - cue003 x 2
51 - flashlight
52 - Bullzeyebill
53 - Daz
54 - mut 
55 - Blackbyrd
56 - Halibut 
57 - Dallas 
58 - bricksie
59 - Zymurgy
60 - marcspar
61 - Beretta1526 
62 - D-LIGHT 
63 - Chooch 
64 - INDENIAL


----------



## avusblue (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

*65 - avusblue* 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

(Edited to remove the rest of the list)


----------



## flashworm (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess
25 - MILKYSPIT
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311
28 - Tech a Billy
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight
31 - Starlight
32 - mbs
33- Scrappy
34 - Josey
35- Zman!!!
36- Beamer
37-bryguy42
38. CSchmelz
39 - RayO
40 - MY
41 - Luff
42 - springnr
43- Sky
44 - John_bud
45- sstrauss
46- rick258
47 - sygyzy
48 - bajaiman
49 - gregw
50 - cue003 x 2
51 - flashlight
52 - Bullzeyebill
53 - Daz
54 - mut 
55 - Blackbyrd
56 - Halibut 
57 - Dallas 
58 - bricksie
59 - Zymurgy
60 - marcspar
61 - Beretta1526 
62 - D-LIGHT 
63 - Chooch 
64 - avusblue 
65 - flashworm


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I like this number:

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess
25 - MILKYSPIT
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311
28 - Tech a Billy
29 - BigHonu
30 - BeagleLight
31 - Starlight
32 - mbs
33- Scrappy
34 - Josey
35- Zman!!!
36- Beamer
37-bryguy42
38. CSchmelz
39 - RayO
40 - MY
41 - Luff
42 - springnr
43- Sky
44 - John_bud
45- sstrauss
46- rick258
47 - sygyzy
48 - bajaiman
49 - gregw
50 - cue003 x 2
51 - flashlight
52 - Bullzeyebill
53 - Daz
54 - mut 
55 - Blackbyrd
56 - Halibut 
57 - Dallas 
58 - bricksie
59 - Zymurgy
60 - marcspar
61 - Beretta1526 
62 - D-LIGHT 
63 - Chooch 
64 - avusblue 
65 - flashworm 
66 - oeo2oo


----------



## BuddTX (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??) 
2 - rdf 
3 - Prolepsis 
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311 
6 - wasabe64 
7 - Francois1 
8 - bwaites 
9 - acusifu 
10 - jdriller 
11 - rfdancer 
12 - bmstrong 
13 - raggie33 
14 - BRIGHTEYES 
15 - LitFuse 
16 - 83Venture 
17 - daloosh 
18 - FrenchyLed 
19 - ZENGHOST 
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam 
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool 
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear 
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu 
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs 
33- Scrappy 
34 - Josey 
35- Zman!!! 
36- Beamer 
37-bryguy42 
38. CSchmelz 
39 - RayO 
40 - MY 
41 - Luff 
42 - springnr 
43- Sky 
44 - John_bud 
45- sstrauss 
46- rick258 
47 - sygyzy 
48 - bajaiman 
49 - gregw 
50 - cue003 x 2 
51 - flashlight 
52 - Bullzeyebill 
53 - Daz 
54 - mut 
55 - Blackbyrd 
56 - Halibut 
57 - Dallas 
58 - bricksie 
59 - Zymurgy 
60 - marcspar 
61 - Beretta1526 
62 - D-LIGHT 
63 - Chooch 
64 - avusblue 
65 - flashworm 
66 - oeo2oo 
67 - BuddTX (two!!!)


----------



## Point_Trinity (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??) 
2 - rdf 
3 - Prolepsis 
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311 
6 - wasabe64 
7 - Francois1 
8 - bwaites 
9 - acusifu 
10 - jdriller 
11 - rfdancer 
12 - bmstrong 
13 - raggie33 
14 - BRIGHTEYES 
15 - LitFuse 
16 - 83Venture 
17 - daloosh 
18 - FrenchyLed 
19 - ZENGHOST 
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam 
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool 
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear 
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu 
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs 
33- Scrappy 
34 - Josey 
35- Zman!!! 
36- Beamer 
37-bryguy42 
38. CSchmelz 
39 - RayO 
40 - MY 
41 - Luff 
42 - springnr 
43- Sky 
44 - John_bud 
45- sstrauss 
46- rick258 
47 - sygyzy 
48 - bajaiman 
49 - gregw 
50 - cue003 x 2 
51 - flashlight 
52 - Bullzeyebill 
53 - Daz 
54 - mut 
55 - Blackbyrd 
56 - Halibut 
57 - Dallas 
58 - bricksie 
59 - Zymurgy 
60 - marcspar 
61 - Beretta1526 
62 - D-LIGHT 
63 - Chooch 
64 - avusblue 
65 - flashworm 
66 - oeo2oo 
67 - BuddTX (two!!!) 
68 - Point_Trinity


----------



## Toaster (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

List deleted /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## indenial (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Hey, wait a minute! I was number 64 guys. See above. Do me a favor and edit your list. Thanks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

holly mollly this is the bet sellinglight ever we got some smart people on thease forums they know quality


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I am _*SO*_ glad you guys are maintaining this list! Y'all can fight it out among yourselves... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Got you indenial


----------



## flashlight (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

post deleted /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

ok, I'm starting to agree with Mr Bulk! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
We need to let one person handle the list.


----------



## indenial (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the civility. I'm so glad this is the CPF and not the CPFU!

BTW, how many lights will be produced? I would imagine we're getting close to end of this run.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I will make as many as are ordered (hmmm, I guess I must be feeling rather recovered from the VIP project...).


----------



## zackhugh (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Hey, why should I commit to this list when I don't if this "MR Bulk" person will be able to deliver the goods? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Seriously though, I was waiting for the smoke to clear on this before Charlie decided to break out the bellows and start stoking the flames some more. I think there will easily be 300 ordered now--a bunch of happy VIP owners looking for the next evolution and people who may have missed out on the VIP.


----------



## kfasold (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??) 
2 - rdf 
3 - Prolepsis 
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311 
6 - wasabe64 
7 - Francois1 
8 - bwaites 
9 - acusifu 
10 - jdriller 
11 - rfdancer 
12 - bmstrong 
13 - raggie33 
14 - BRIGHTEYES 
15 - LitFuse 
16 - 83Venture 
17 - daloosh 
18 - FrenchyLed 
19 - ZENGHOST 
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam 
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool 
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear 
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - BigHonu 
30 - BeagleLight 
31 - Starlight 
32 - mbs 
33- Scrappy 
34 - Josey 
35- Zman!!! 
36- Beamer 
37-bryguy42 
38. CSchmelz 
39 - RayO 
40 - MY 
41 - Luff 
42 - springnr 
43- Sky 
44 - John_bud 
45- sstrauss 
46- rick258 
47 - sygyzy 
48 - bajaiman 
49 - gregw 
50 - cue003 x 2 
51 - flashlight 
52 - Bullzeyebill 
53 - Daz 
54 - mut 
55 - Blackbyrd 
56 - Halibut 
57 - Dallas 
58 - bricksie 
59 - Zymurgy 
60 - marcspar 
61 - Beretta1526 
62 - D-LIGHT 
63 - Chooch 
64 - indenial
65 - avusblue 
66 - flashworm 
67 - oeo2oo 
68 - BuddTX (two!!!) 
69 - Point_Trinity
70 - Toaster 
71 - Kfc
72 - kfasold


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*zackhugh said:*
I think there will easily be 300 ordered now--a bunch of happy VIP owners looking for the next evolution and people who may have missed out on the VIP. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Stop it!


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Well ... I dare say ... this list is getting huge and annoying at the same time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I have to scroll through huge piles of ever repeating names to find something useful, e.g. Charlie's posts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
Why don't you all just stop ordering ?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernie


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Perhaps the last guy who posted a list could delete it when the next guy puts his up...?


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

419 will sell /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Perhaps the last guy who posted a list could delete it when the next guy puts his up...? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've edited mine to remove the other "stuff". Maybe every one else will follow my lead?

Just remove everything but your entry #...


----------



## Monolith (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

<font color="red">I'm in !!!!! "*72 - Monolith*"</font>


----------



## mst3k (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - mst3k /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
2 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
3 - rdf
4 - Prolepsis
5 - Yaesumofo
6 - BC0311
7 - wasabe64
8 - Francois1
9 - bwaites
10 - acusifu
11 - jdriller
12 - rfdancer
13 - bmstrong
14 - raggie33
15 - BRIGHTEYES
16 - LitFuse
17 - 83Venture
18 - daloosh
19 - FrenchyLed
20 - ZENGHOST
21 - neo_xeno
22 - Vifam
23 - Phylor
24 - javafool
25 - idleprocess
26 - MILKYSPIT
27 - mr ted bear
28 - BC0311
29 - Tech a Billy
30 - BigHonu
31 - BeagleLight
32 - Starlight
33 - mbs
34- Scrappy
35 - Josey
36- Zman!!!
37- Beamer
38-bryguy42
39. CSchmelz
40 - RayO
41 - MY
42 - Luff
43 - springnr
44- Sky
45 - John_bud
46- sstrauss
46- rick258
48 - sygyzy
49 - bajaiman
50 - gregw
51 - cue003 x 2
52 - flashlight
53 - Bullzeyebill
54 - Daz
55 - mut
56 - Blackbyrd
57 - Halibut
58 - Dallas
59 - bricksie
60 - Zymurgy
61 - marcspar
62 - Beretta1526
63 - D-LIGHT
64 - Chooch
65 - indenial
66 - avusblue
67 - flashworm
68 - oeo2oo
69 - BuddTX (two!!!)
70 - Point_Trinity
71 - Toaster
72 - Kfc
73 - kfasold 
74 - Monolith


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Lol mst3k!
How long did it take you to edit these numbers?


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - mst3k
2 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
3 - rdf
4 - Prolepsis
5 - Yaesumofo
6 - BC0311
7 - wasabe64
8 - Francois1
9 - bwaites
10 - acusifu
11 - jdriller
12 - rfdancer
13 - bmstrong
14 - raggie33
15 - BRIGHTEYES
16 - LitFuse
17 - 83Venture
18 - daloosh
19 - FrenchyLed
20 - ZENGHOST
21 - neo_xeno
22 - Vifam
23 - Phylor
24 - javafool
25 - idleprocess
26 - MILKYSPIT
27 - mr ted bear
28 - BC0311
29 - Tech a Billy
30 - BigHonu
31 - BeagleLight
32 - Starlight
33 - mbs
34- Scrappy
35 - Josey
36- Zman!!!
37- Beamer
38-bryguy42
39. CSchmelz
40 - RayO
41 - MY
42 - Luff
43 - springnr
44- Sky
45 - John_bud
46- sstrauss
46- rick258
48 - sygyzy
49 - bajaiman
50 - gregw
51 - cue003 x 2
52 - flashlight
53 - Bullzeyebill
54 - Daz
55 - mut
56 - Blackbyrd
57 - Halibut
58 - Dallas
59 - bricksie
60 - Zymurgy
61 - marcspar
62 - Beretta1526
63 - D-LIGHT
64 - Chooch
65 - indenial
66 - avusblue
67 - flashworm
68 - oeo2oo
69 - BuddTX (two!!!)
70 - Point_Trinity
71 - Toaster
72 - Kfc
73 - kfasold
74 - Monolith
75 - Pi_is_blue


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

mst3k - unfortunately I will be shipping the list in reverse order as I am dylsexik...


----------



## benyosh (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - mst3k
2 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
3 - rdf
4 - Prolepsis
5 - Yaesumofo
6 - BC0311
7 - wasabe64
8 - Francois1
9 - bwaites
10 - acusifu
11 - jdriller
12 - rfdancer
13 - bmstrong
14 - raggie33
15 - BRIGHTEYES
16 - LitFuse
17 - 83Venture
18 - daloosh
19 - FrenchyLed
20 - ZENGHOST
21 - neo_xeno
22 - Vifam
23 - Phylor
24 - javafool
25 - idleprocess
26 - MILKYSPIT
27 - mr ted bear
28 - BC0311
29 - Tech a Billy
30 - BigHonu
31 - BeagleLight
32 - Starlight
33 - mbs
34- Scrappy
35 - Josey
36- Zman!!!
37- Beamer
38-bryguy42
39. CSchmelz
40 - RayO
41 - MY
42 - Luff
43 - springnr
44- Sky
45 - John_bud
46- sstrauss
46- rick258
48 - sygyzy
49 - bajaiman
50 - gregw
51 - cue003 x 2
52 - flashlight
53 - Bullzeyebill
54 - Daz
55 - mut
56 - Blackbyrd
57 - Halibut
58 - Dallas
59 - bricksie
60 - Zymurgy
61 - marcspar
62 - Beretta1526
63 - D-LIGHT
64 - Chooch
65 - indenial
66 - avusblue
67 - flashworm
68 - oeo2oo
69 - BuddTX (two!!!)
70 - Point_Trinity
71 - Toaster
72 - Kfc
73 - kfasold
74 - Monolith
75 - Pi_is_blue 
76 - benyosh


----------



## Monolith (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I'll reduce my post as soon as someone posts a correct listing.


----------



## acusifu (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Radagast (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Is this going to use the new rechargable 123's? 

Oh man, please add me to the list.


----------



## Toaster (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Post deleted /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## acusifu (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Thanks Toaster !


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*Monolith said:*
I'll reduce my post as soon as someone posts a correct listing. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Okay then, everybody should now post with the number they know is correct that should be next to their name. And once that is established, then retain the same numbering convention for each subsequent person (for example you post that you want one, accompanied by the next consecutive number). Then there would be no need for the continual copying/pasting of this now-burgeoning list...

*For example, let's say the list is now at 73. I post, "I'm in!" and then add, "74" or whatever number is next.*


----------



## mst3k (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Kongfu yes it took a little while to do. Thanks for fixing it Toaster. I was gonna do it myself since Im the one that smartassed my way to the top. I'll be good now, promise. I just couldn't resist!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*\"Straight Pin\" now called \"LION HEART\"*

EDIT: 6-25-04/6:24pm - *list removed due to many, many more lists now added that reflect many, many more additional people* 

Hunterson has been deleted.

The next person going on the list is now "77".

BTW, it has been determined that the rechargeable battery system shall be Lithium-Ion, or Li-On, and since the power source is the "heart" of any light, the official name has now become, "Li-On Heart".

Or more simply, "*Lion Heart*" (LH for short).

*edit - and hey, look at acusifu's post following mine. Now I've become psychic!


----------



## acusifu (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Mr. Bulk, thanks!


----------



## acusifu (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Already changed it.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

Or more simply, "*Lion Heart*" (LH for short).



[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Klaus


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

hiya charlie. how will it be in brightnesss compared to baby pin or vip?i never realy understand lux readings to much but it looks insanly bright.and do ya have anypredictions on run time.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" now called \"LION HEART\"*

The next person to list will be Number *77*.


----------



## acusifu (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" now called \"LION HEART\"*

Raggie33, look at Mr. Bulk's page here.
http://darkgear.com/mrbulk/vip2.htm
You can get an idea of the brightness.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
hiya charlie. how will it be in brightnesss compared to baby pin or vip?i never realy understand lux readings to much but it looks insanly bright.and do ya have anypredictions on run time. 

[/ QUOTE ]


About three times the lux of the stock VIP on High. Run times may not be comparable because of the new (_*TRULY*_ multi-range, and not just two or three "steps") levels. However, the top (brightest) and bottom (dimmest) ranges will be at least the same, but more likely should be increased. Only additional testing will tell us for sure, will report results when I know them.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

this sounds so cool already....


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

man i just cuused. i had to read it 3 times.youre the master of lights charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif.


----------



## acusifu (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Man I never get thanked for trying to help, I quit.


----------



## Toaster (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Cool, I like the new name. Are you trying to imply that this light kicks ***?















Sorry, couldn't resist! Please don't ban me for posting that pic! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

opps ty acusifu


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Hmmm, and it kicks ***, too? I Like it!


----------



## bajaiman (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Will it come with its own battery charger?... I hope it comes with 220V/240V version....


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

bajaiman,

Yes, and no...


----------



## bajaiman (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I still want the light...if I'm desperate enough I'll get an inverter or something /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Delta_FHInX (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

77, I suppose thats my number.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I'll check later once the final mfr. of the charger is confirmed. They might be interested in the "worldwide" market as well.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

what size will the light be? Will it be long & narrow like the Streamlight or more pocketable?

BTW: I'm *IN* at *<font color="red">#77*</font>


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

The next number available is *78*.


----------



## Delta_FHInX (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I didn't see anyone with 77 before me.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

BLGeek, you are 78 afer Delta.

The format will be similar to the VIP except with a larger head to accommodate the bigger 27.5mm reflector (as compared to the Fraen LP). I will be trying like H*ll to get the total length under 4 inches this time (VIP was 4-1/8") but the more comprehensive dimming circuitry, taller 27.5mm reflector, etc., may preclude that. But ah'm-a not givin' up!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Delta, your own post above mine says, "77, I suppose thats my number.", unless you didn't write that?

Anyway now after BudLightGeek, the next available number is *79*.


----------



## Delta_FHInX (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I hope the light can also use AA's. I'm paraniod about damaging an expensive battery or charger to render a devise useless.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

No AA's, just not enough capacity for this drive system while still keeping it relatively small. I apologize.


----------



## gregw (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
No AA's, just not enough capacity for this drive system while still keeping it relatively small. I apologize. 

[/ QUOTE ]

How about CR123? I hope there will be an alternate source of power just in case I've run down the rechargable battery.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif BTW, I hope there's an option to purchase additional rechargable batteries as well.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## keithhr (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - rdf 
2 - Prolepsis 
3 - Yaesumofo 
4 - BC0311 
5 - wasabe64 
6 - Francois1 
7 - bwaites 
8 - acusifu 
9 - jdriller 
10 - rfdancer 
11 - bmstrong 
12 - raggie33 
13 - BRIGHTEYES 
14 - LitFuse 
15 - 83Venture 
16 - daloosh 
17 - FrenchyLed 
18 - ZENGHOST 
19 - neo_xeno 
20 - Vifam 
21 - Phylor 
22 - javafool 
23 - idleprocess 
24 - MILKYSPIT 
25 - mr ted bear 
26 - BC0311 
27 - Tech a Billy 
28 - BigHonu 
29 - BeagleLight 
30 - Starlight 
31 - mbs 
32 - Scrappy 
33 - Josey 
34 - Zman!!! 
35 - Beamer 
36 - bryguy42 
37 - CSchmelz 
38 - RayO 
39 - MY 
40 - Luff 
41 - springnr 
42 - Sky 
43 - John_bud 
44 - sstrauss 
45 - rick258 
46 - sygyzy 
47 - bajaiman 
48 - gregw 
49 - cue003 x 2 
50 - flashlight 
51 - Bullzeyebill 
52 - Daz 
53 - mut 
54 - Blackbyrd 
55 - Halibut 
56 - Dallas 
57 - bricksie 
58 - Zymurgy 
59 - marcspar 
60 - Beretta1526 
61 - D-LIGHT 
62 - Chooch 
63 - indenial 
64 - avusblue 
65 - flashworm 
66 - oeo2oo 
67 - BuddTX (two!!!) 
68 - Point_Trinity 
69 - Toaster 
70 - Kfc 
71 - kfasold 
72 - Monolith 
73 - mst3k 
74 - Pi_is_blue 
75 - benyosh 
76 - Radagast 
77 delta
78 BLGeek 
79 Keithhr


----------



## Jackal (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I hope I can get in on this before you end the offer!

80 ?

Jackal


----------



## sslavers (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*keithhr said:*
1 - rdf 
2 - Prolepsis 
3 - Yaesumofo 
4 - BC0311 
5 - wasabe64 
6 - Francois1 
7 - bwaites 
8 - acusifu 
9 - jdriller 
10 - rfdancer 
11 - bmstrong 
12 - raggie33 
13 - BRIGHTEYES 
14 - LitFuse 
15 - 83Venture 
16 - daloosh 
17 - FrenchyLed 
18 - ZENGHOST 
19 - neo_xeno 
20 - Vifam 
21 - Phylor 
22 - javafool 
23 - idleprocess 
24 - MILKYSPIT 
25 - mr ted bear 
26 - BC0311 
27 - Tech a Billy 
28 - BigHonu 
29 - BeagleLight 
30 - Starlight 
31 - mbs 
32 - Scrappy 
33 - Josey 
34 - Zman!!! 
35 - Beamer 
36 - bryguy42 
37 - CSchmelz 
38 - RayO 
39 - MY 
40 - Luff 
41 - springnr 
42 - Sky 
43 - John_bud 
44 - sstrauss 
45 - rick258 
46 - sygyzy 
47 - bajaiman 
48 - gregw 
49 - cue003 x 2 
50 - flashlight 
51 - Bullzeyebill 
52 - Daz 
53 - mut 
54 - Blackbyrd 
55 - Halibut 
56 - Dallas 
57 - bricksie 
58 - Zymurgy 
59 - marcspar 
60 - Beretta1526 
61 - D-LIGHT 
62 - Chooch 
63 - indenial 
64 - avusblue 
65 - flashworm 
66 - oeo2oo 
67 - BuddTX (two!!!) 
68 - Point_Trinity 
69 - Toaster 
70 - Kfc 
71 - kfasold 
72 - Monolith 
73 - mst3k 
74 - Pi_is_blue 
75 - benyosh 
76 - Radagast 
77 delta
78 BLGeek 
79 Keithhr 

[/ QUOTE ]
80 sslavers


----------



## indenial (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

LOL. Another omission. Oh, well.

Anyway, I hate exposing my ignorance here, but can someone explain to me exactly what Lithium-Ion cells are? Until I visited this forum I'd never heard of them. Thank you in advance.


----------



## brnix (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I'm in. #81 brnix


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

If the lite is pushing 4,000 lux, then you are in SureFire territory, and probably putting out more lumens, maybe 85?

Bill


----------



## indenial (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

No,no. You're number 82 brnix. sslavers is number 81, and Jackal is number 80.


----------



## sslavers (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - rdf
2 - Prolepsis
3 - Yaesumofo
4 - BC0311
5 - wasabe64
6 - Francois1
7 - bwaites
8 - acusifu
9 - jdriller
10 - rfdancer
11 - bmstrong
12 - raggie33
13 - BRIGHTEYES
14 - LitFuse
15 - 83Venture
16 - daloosh
17 - FrenchyLed
18 - ZENGHOST
19 - neo_xeno
20 - Vifam
21 - Phylor
22 - javafool
23 - idleprocess
24 - MILKYSPIT
25 - mr ted bear
26 - BC0311
27 - Tech a Billy
28 - BigHonu
29 - BeagleLight
30 - Starlight
31 - mbs
32 - Scrappy
33 - Josey
34 - Zman!!!
35 - Beamer
36 - bryguy42
37 - CSchmelz
38 - RayO
39 - MY
40 - Luff
41 - springnr
42 - Sky
43 - John_bud
44 - sstrauss
45 - rick258
46 - sygyzy
47 - bajaiman
48 - gregw
49 - cue003 x 2
50 - flashlight
51 - Bullzeyebill
52 - Daz
53 - mut
54 - Blackbyrd
55 - Halibut
56 - Dallas
57 - bricksie
58 - Zymurgy
59 - marcspar
60 - Beretta1526
61 - D-LIGHT
62 - Chooch
63 - indenial
64 - avusblue
65 - flashworm
66 - oeo2oo
67 - BuddTX (two!!!)
68 - Point_Trinity
69 - Toaster
70 - Kfc
71 - kfasold
72 - Monolith
73 - mst3k
74 - Pi_is_blue
75 - benyosh
76 - Radagast
77 delta
78 BLGeek
79 Keithhr
80 jackal
81 sslavers
82 brnix


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

rofl i think he is refering to lumens not the count


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

85 lumens.

Bill


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

i cant see 85 lumens froma lux 3.but hell with charlie it may be posable he has skills


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Haw, you guys are crazy! No way 85 Lumens from a Lux3, nor 4,000 lux unless we jam on a huge reflector - but there will be no Bulk-anything reflectors or battery tubes for this one as all components will have to be pretty fairly well matched up, first due to the way the 27.5mm reflector must be situated especially with a Star, and then the power supply will have to remain at whichever rechargeable battery system we settle on due to the new dimming setup developed.

But I will say that somewhere close to 3,000 lux is indeed possible with this reflector since I still got 2,630 lux on High after running down the batteries quite a bit from testing and also doing some beamshots. The same 27.5mm reflector, although in a bigger light with more battery power, already produced a reading of 4,000 lux.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk speaks*
About three times the lux of the stock VIP on High.

[/ QUOTE ]
Now for the fun part - reading between the lines!

Triple the _lux_ of a _stock_ VIP = larger reflector, maybe a driver circuit that can drive the LuxIII harder than the VIP's driver.

Triple the _lumens_ would be quite a feat.


----------



## Zymurgy (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Thank you Flashlight! You're correct, I am not the brighest LED in the array! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## jdb2 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Charlie,
I'd like to join the list. Number 83? 

74 - Pi_is_blue
75 - benyosh
76 - Radagast
77 delta
78 BLGeek
79 Keithhr
80 jackal
81 sslavers
82 brnix



Thanks - I can hardly wait!

Jay

jdb2


----------



## sslavers (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - rdf
2 - Prolepsis
3 - Yaesumofo
4 - BC0311
5 - wasabe64
6 - Francois1
7 - bwaites
8 - acusifu
9 - jdriller
10 - rfdancer
11 - bmstrong
12 - raggie33
13 - BRIGHTEYES
14 - LitFuse
15 - 83Venture
16 - daloosh
17 - FrenchyLed
18 - ZENGHOST
19 - neo_xeno
20 - Vifam
21 - Phylor
22 - javafool
23 - idleprocess
24 - MILKYSPIT
25 - mr ted bear
26 - BC0311
27 - Tech a Billy
28 - BigHonu
29 - BeagleLight
30 - Starlight
31 - mbs
32 - Scrappy
33 - Josey
34 - Zman!!!
35 - Beamer
36 - bryguy42
37 - CSchmelz
38 - RayO
39 - MY
40 - Luff
41 - springnr
42 - Sky
43 - John_bud
44 - sstrauss
45 - rick258
46 - sygyzy
47 - bajaiman
48 - gregw
49 - cue003 x 2
50 - flashlight
51 - Bullzeyebill
52 - Daz
53 - mut
54 - Blackbyrd
55 - Halibut
56 - Dallas
57 - bricksie
58 - Zymurgy
59 - marcspar
60 - Beretta1526
61 - D-LIGHT
62 - Chooch
63 - indenial
64 - avusblue
65 - flashworm
66 - oeo2oo
67 - BuddTX (two!!!)
68 - Point_Trinity
69 - Toaster
70 - Kfc
71 - kfasold
72 - Monolith
73 - mst3k
74 - Pi_is_blue
75 - benyosh
76 - Radagast
77 delta
78 BLGeek
79 Keithhr
80 jackal
81 sslavers
82 brnix
83 jdb2


----------



## kevindick (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

84 Kevindick


----------



## Erik Johnson (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

85 Erik Johnson


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

First of all please note the NEW NAME of my still-in-first-trimester baby, it is now called the <font color="red">*LionHeart*</font>, not straight pin nor baby pin nor space needle nor any other silly pointy thing...it's <font color="red">*LionHeart*</font>. Please use this post to reply from to maintain the new and _Proper_ name!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

It's not _Nice_ not to call MR Bulk's new baby by its right name,










and the next person to do so shall be



_CUT-OFF!_

Oh BTW before I forget, I just did a lux reading of the Mule with *a* freshly charged battery (note the "*a*" as in _singular_) and the meter said <font color="red">*2,940*</font>...


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

to cool for school


----------



## flashlight (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

LionHeart it is & LionHeart it shall be Your Majesty! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif (Got to be sure not to typo it as 'LoinHard' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I tell you guys, it is possible to be pushing up to 100 lumens with 3 watter's. Wayne at EL has some runaway 3 watters going in his lights, a little overdriven, but in comparing the FT-3C, with T bin, K vf, to a SureFire 6P, in a enclosed very, very dark bathroon, metering overall room light, the FT-3 rates an 11 on my LM631 scale, using 3 NiMh batteries, with very fresh 123's, and the FT-3C a 16. Grancee, when having his LS series lights, and a few other lights, lumen tested in a lab noted that the SureFire tested at 80 lumens with fresh batteries, soon dropping to aroound 65 lumens. I am not sure if it was the 6P or the E2E. Whatever, what I am saying is that the output of the 3watter can show high lumen output, never mind the specs. This Ft-3C is the most powerful 3 watter I have in the house

Bill


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 26, 2004)

*lionheart*

100 lumens 3 watts i have to say there is no way.im no expert but i read this boards daily 100 seems way to high id guess a 3 watt tops out at 70 lumens with magic dust and lots ofm luck.


----------



## kj (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Hmm, it seems no _runtime guy_ has entered the LH club so far. OK, I'm interested in the dimmer feature so I'm in /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

82 brnix
83 jdb2 
84 Kevindick 
85 Erik Johnson 
86 *kj*


----------



## keithhr (Jun 26, 2004)

*LionHeart*

1 - rdf
2 - Prolepsis
3 - Yaesumofo
4 - BC0311
5 - wasabe64
6 - Francois1
7 - bwaites
8 - acusifu
9 - jdriller
10 - rfdancer
11 - bmstrong
12 - raggie33
13 - BRIGHTEYES
14 - LitFuse
15 - 83Venture
16 - daloosh
17 - FrenchyLed
18 - ZENGHOST
19 - neo_xeno
20 - Vifam
21 - Phylor
22 - javafool
23 - idleprocess
24 - MILKYSPIT
25 - mr ted bear
26 - BC0311
27 - Tech a Billy
28 - BigHonu
29 - BeagleLight
30 - Starlight
31 - mbs
32 - Scrappy
33 - Josey
34 - Zman!!!
35 - Beamer
36 - bryguy42
37 - CSchmelz
38 - RayO
39 - MY
40 - Luff
41 - springnr
42 - Sky
43 - John_bud
44 - sstrauss
45 - rick258
46 - sygyzy
47 - bajaiman
48 - gregw
49 - cue003 x 2
50 - flashlight
51 - Bullzeyebill
52 - Daz
53 - mut
54 - Blackbyrd
55 - Halibut
56 - Dallas
57 - bricksie
58 - Zymurgy
59 - marcspar
60 - Beretta1526
61 - D-LIGHT
62 - Chooch
63 - indenial
64 - avusblue
65 - flashworm
66 - oeo2oo
67 - BuddTX (two!!!)
68 - Point_Trinity
69 - Toaster
70 - Kfc
71 - kfasold
72 - Monolith
73 - mst3k
74 - Pi_is_blue
75 - benyosh
76 - Radagast
77 delta
78 BLGeek
79 Keithhr
80 jackal
81 sslavers
82 brnix
83 jdb2 
84 Kevindick 
85 Erik Johnson 
86 kj 
just updating the whole list because partial lists
aren't complete, or am I just a bit compulsive?


----------



## sas (Jun 26, 2004)

*LionHeart !!!!!*

87 sas

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Oh, so we want to talk run time, do we kj? Hmmm, I figure that if the dimming scheme used here goes down enough (super-duper-ultra Low will be possible), I would venture to guess that it should far exceed the runtime to 50% brightness that Roy got, of something like ~70 hours.

And oh yeah, everybody from bullzeyebill's latest post on down are cut-off (you guys didn't use the LionHeart title!!!)...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif
Bill


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 26, 2004)

*the lionheart is for me*

pssst charlie i even have lion heart in my sig dont cut me offffffffffff waaaa lol


----------



## jtivat (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - rdf
2 - Prolepsis
3 - Yaesumofo
4 - BC0311
5 - wasabe64
6 - Francois1
7 - bwaites
8 - acusifu
9 - jdriller
10 - rfdancer
11 - bmstrong
12 - raggie33
13 - BRIGHTEYES
14 - LitFuse
15 - 83Venture
16 - daloosh
17 - FrenchyLed
18 - ZENGHOST
19 - neo_xeno
20 - Vifam
21 - Phylor
22 - javafool
23 - idleprocess
24 - MILKYSPIT
25 - mr ted bear
26 - BC0311
27 - Tech a Billy
28 - BigHonu
29 - BeagleLight
30 - Starlight
31 - mbs
32 - Scrappy
33 - Josey
34 - Zman!!!
35 - Beamer
36 - bryguy42
37 - CSchmelz
38 - RayO
39 - MY
40 - Luff
41 - springnr
42 - Sky
43 - John_bud
44 - sstrauss
45 - rick258
46 - sygyzy
47 - bajaiman
48 - gregw
49 - cue003 x 2
50 - flashlight
51 - Bullzeyebill
52 - Daz
53 - mut
54 - Blackbyrd
55 - Halibut
56 - Dallas
57 - bricksie
58 - Zymurgy
59 - marcspar
60 - Beretta1526
61 - D-LIGHT
62 - Chooch
63 - indenial
64 - avusblue
65 - flashworm
66 - oeo2oo
67 - BuddTX (two!!!)
68 - Point_Trinity
69 - Toaster
70 - Kfc
71 - kfasold
72 - Monolith
73 - mst3k
74 - Pi_is_blue
75 - benyosh
76 - Radagast
77 delta
78 BLGeek
79 Keithhr
80 jackal
81 sslavers
82 brnix
83 jdb2 
84 Kevindick 
85 Erik Johnson 
86 kj 
87 SAS
88 jtivat


----------



## BC0311 (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: LionHeart !!!!!*

Oh yeah, I like the name *LionHeart* , Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

This will be my first serious rechargeable and I think it will ease my battery-anxiety on trips. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Oops, I forgot about the rechargeable AA tube for the VIP. But the LionHeart will be a dedicated rechargeable and may be shorter than the VIP with the BH.

This is gonna be a great light.

Britt


----------



## rdf (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

Oh BTW before I forget, I just did a lux reading of the Mule with *a* freshly charged battery (note the "*a*" as in _singular_) and the meter said <font color="red">*2,940*</font>... 

[ And, from another post ... ]

I figure that if the dimming scheme used here goes down enough (super-duper-ultra Low will be possible), I would venture to guess that it should far exceed the runtime to 50% brightness that Roy got, of something like ~70 hours.



[/ QUOTE ]

Single battery. 2940 lux. >70 hrs at super-low. 

Woo HOOO!!!! 

(AND ... I used the right thread header to reply.)

Russ


----------



## toyopet (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

I'm in for the Lion Heart.
#89


----------



## sebast (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

I'm in too!

1 - rdf
2 - Prolepsis
3 - Yaesumofo
4 - BC0311
5 - wasabe64
6 - Francois1
7 - bwaites
8 - acusifu
9 - jdriller
10 - rfdancer
11 - bmstrong
12 - raggie33
13 - BRIGHTEYES
14 - LitFuse
15 - 83Venture
16 - daloosh
17 - FrenchyLed
18 - ZENGHOST
19 - neo_xeno
20 - Vifam
21 - Phylor
22 - javafool
23 - idleprocess
24 - MILKYSPIT
25 - mr ted bear
26 - BC0311
27 - Tech a Billy
28 - BigHonu
29 - BeagleLight
30 - Starlight
31 - mbs
32 - Scrappy
33 - Josey
34 - Zman!!!
35 - Beamer
36 - bryguy42
37 - CSchmelz
38 - RayO
39 - MY
40 - Luff
41 - springnr
42 - Sky
43 - John_bud
44 - sstrauss
45 - rick258
46 - sygyzy
47 - bajaiman
48 - gregw
49 - cue003 x 2
50 - flashlight
51 - Bullzeyebill
52 - Daz
53 - mut
54 - Blackbyrd
55 - Halibut
56 - Dallas
57 - bricksie
58 - Zymurgy
59 - marcspar
60 - Beretta1526
61 - D-LIGHT
62 - Chooch
63 - indenial
64 - avusblue
65 - flashworm
66 - oeo2oo
67 - BuddTX (two!!!)
68 - Point_Trinity
69 - Toaster
70 - Kfc
71 - kfasold
72 - Monolith
73 - mst3k
74 - Pi_is_blue
75 - benyosh
76 - Radagast
77 delta
78 BLGeek
79 Keithhr
80 jackal
81 sslavers
82 brnix
83 jdb2 
84 Kevindick 
85 Erik Johnson 
86 kj 
87 SAS
88 jtivat 
89 toyopet
90 sebast

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Fitz (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

#91=Fitz


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Now jtivat's cut-off, too! Lookit his post title... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

dont cut raggie off dont cut raggie offf lol


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Heck, don't cut bullzeyebill off, please. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

Bill

I have repented. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

pssst charlie now look at the post ya was refering to lol i changed it


----------



## bricksie (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Charlie,
A bunch of posts back you mentioned beam shots. So when can we see them... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Okay okay, y'all's now been done cut back ON... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

bricksie, there's at least two sets of beamshots in the original post up top. The one on the right is the LionHeart on High, compared to the DirectDrive Streamlight 3AA Tasklight that's driving the Luxeon 3 almost too hard already. And the LionHeart is slightly brighter, although this is no doubt due to the 27.5mm reflector. Hmmm, more brightness from (slightly) less power. Howzzat?


----------



## LightChucker (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Charlie,

I am having trouble comparing this light to my VIP. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif 

1 - It sounds like it will be about the same length - right?

2 - What will the diameter be across the battery tube?

3 - What will the diameter be across the head?

4 - Am I right that it will be brighter than the VIP on the brightest step?

5 - Am I right that it will be longer-running than the VIP on the brightest step?

6 - Will the LionHeart be brighter than the VIP/BH?

7 - Will the LionHeart be brighter than the VIP/BBH?

8 - How much will replacement batteries cost?

(I can't wait to see what it will look like.)

Thanks Charlie,

Chuck


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

I am a believer that the larger optics/reflectors can pump more lux, and lumens forward. Not the big, big reflectors only, but the 27 and 30mm optics/reflectors. I standby the FT-3C using the 30mm optic comparison to the 6P, G2, and other SureFire 6 volt lights, and I think that the Lion Heart may come real close to over shadowing these SureFire lights.

Bill


----------



## impact_blue (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Hi Charlie,
impact_blue #95 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

I lost count but am hoping I'll make it to the list???

I'm guessing #95. PLEASE let me make this one list! I may only just get a VIP - but I'm keen for this one, and happy to have seen it early on!

Look foreward to more info and shots on it!

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Hi Chuck,

1. yes, or *possiby* slightly shorter

2. ~1"

3. ~1-1/8"

4. yes, due both to the large reflector and the additional output from the rechargeable Lithium-Ion battery

5. remains to be seen, some tests upcoming soon

6. hmmm...can't honestly answer that one right now until I get an actual body made up with final drivetrain running, geometric and spatial subtleties when the actual system is Not running in a true "pre-production prototype" body could produce unintended (or falsely sensational) results

7. definitely not!

8. we are hoping in the low $20's each, although I am not sure this should even be a concern due to its umpteen-multiple recharging capabilities

And yes, I can't wait to see what it will look like, too! In the past when commercially produced flashlights were used as hosts, I had to develop drivetrains to fit pre-existing constraints. Now I get to dream up the desired functions first, and then create a body to wrap around it.

So I'm in the functionality design phase right now, and the reason why complete pictures of even the cosmetically-challenged Test Mule are not displayed...

As mentioned in the first post, the LionHeart is on a later-this-summer kind of timetable, so although the full-power drivetrain is already up and running (so run time at "high" can be tested very soon and results reported here), the various dimming functions and directions it should go still need to be muddled over and decided upon. Totally smooth variability, like in household wall switch dimmers? Or multi-, Multi-, and I mean _MULTI_-stepped? One thing for sure though - the LionHeart will NOT require *multi* switch presses... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Please stand by (although remembering to breathe)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Bullz, thanks, impact_blue, please list away! I am not sure how many will actually place orders once full disclosure of all attributes and esthetics, functions and formats are finalized and revealed, but typically 25% to 30% drop off the list once the time arrives to now put monies where mouths once were. Again not a knock, just human nature.

But if all intended objectives are attained, the LionHeart may become the last light I ever need to make...(but note use of the word, "need")... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## bajaiman (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Any indication how much roughly the LION HEART will cost? ... Not exact figure... more like rough estimates... mid/high 100s? low/mid/high 200s?? ... I need to know how much I need to save aside for this beauty before I spend all me monies on other lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Projected cost? Hmmm, if I state a range, all will mentally affix to the bottom figure of that range ("Hey, I thought you said it would be as low as five dollars?!") and at this point I really don't know anyway.

For example what will the circuit alone cost to produce? The proto will end up costing me around $375 if I count the time I pay for the EEs' development work, hand soldering each component, the long distance international phone calls, etc. Yet the real circuit when mass produced may only be $20 or $30. See what I mean?

The machining of the body (when I even get to that, again I am developing the electronic and mechanical issues surrounding the dimming activation) will be X amount if I make one, Y amount if I make 50, and Z amount if I make a hundred, etc.

Last time, the VIP's FA (First Article ) CNC proto was $450 which I had to assimilate into the collective price (raised the selling price by $1.50 to recover this).

See what I mean?

Everything is variable until later, when I can begin to nail down some of them.

Let me say this - if it comes out costing the same as the VIP I will NOT be making this light! I will keep one of the protos and auction the other or something, and that will be it. I don't want to drive costs of these "boutique lights" we are all seeming to make, into the stratosphere. I would like as many as possible to be able to afford one, and the VIP did unfirtunately leave a lot of people out. Hard to believe for the middle-aged well-off guys (myself included), but think back when you were struggling. How could we justify to the wife (or whoever) spending $160 for a - a - a - _Flashlight???_

So, since we will all mentally affix ourselves to the lowest figure we see here (I bet you are still thinking of the $5 I joked about at the beginning -- see what I mean?), then if I must state a range, let me state right here that it will go no higher than $158 including the battery and charger, or else I'm not doing it.

So now y'all can affix your minds to that figure.

And of course if I can somehow hold costs down further (but I'm not planning on making 300 units like the VIP, although at the rate this thing is going, it may well come to that) then your cost would be adjusted accordingly. I _Have_ been thinking about getting a small lathe, a bigger toolshed (those plastic Suncast types which is what I am using now for a workshop), and a new soldering iron (just in case the ol' Metcal conks out on me at the worst possible time), so there will be some fiscal room reserved in the project for that, but otherwise I would like to keep it as low as possible as I already stated in the beginning.

Now wish me luck... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## mut (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif
Thanks Charlie and good luck with this project for you and us. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

mut


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

raggie is trying to sell lionhearts lol


----------



## LitFuse (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Charlie, keep the innovation coming. Set the price where it needs to be, make it worth your while. They (we) will come. All of the people, some of the time. Some of the people all of the time, etc., etc.

Jeez, $158? I might need to get two, too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


Peter


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Whew!!!!

Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Maybe 300+ would bring Lion Heart into the $120.00 range.

Bill /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## don98 (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

I think I would be #92 on the list....


----------



## Geode (Jun 27, 2004)

*Checking in for the Lionheart - #93*

Geode #93 on the list. Thanks, Charlie.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

All Power to MR_Bulk & the LionHeart! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## J_Oei (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Checking in for the Lionheart - #93*

#94


----------



## bajaiman (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Thanks a lot for letting us know the estimate cost for Lion Heart...you've put my heart at ease now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif ... May all the luck be with you! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

[ QUOTE ]
*Bullzeyebill said:*
Maybe 300+ would bring Lion Heart into the $120.00 range.

Bill /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Hmmm, or maybe making 120 of them would bring the LionHeart into the $300.00 range...? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Klaus (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Bullzeyebill said:*
Maybe 300+ would bring Lion Heart into the $120.00 range.

Bill /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Hmmm, or maybe making 120 of them would bring the LionHeart into the $300.00 range...? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Klaus


----------



## mudmojo (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

I am adding myself to the list and tried to clean it up a bit as well. In doing so, I hope I didn't miss anyone in the last few spots. Thanks for this opportunity to get a great product! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


1 - rdf
2 - Prolepsis
3 - Yaesumofo
4 - BC0311
5 - wasabe64
6 - Francois1
7 - bwaites
8 - acusifu
9 - jdriller
10 - rfdancer
11 - bmstrong
12 - raggie33
13 - BRIGHTEYES
14 - LitFuse
15 - 83Venture
16 - daloosh
17 - FrenchyLed
18 - ZENGHOST
19 - neo_xeno
20 - Vifam
21 - Phylor
22 - javafool
23 - idleprocess
24 - MILKYSPIT
25 - mr ted bear
26 - BC0311
27 - Tech a Billy
28 - BigHonu
29 - BeagleLight
30 - Starlight
31 - mbs
32 - Scrappy
33 - Josey
34 - Zman!!!
35 - Beamer
36 - bryguy42
37 - CSchmelz
38 - RayO
39 - MY
40 - Luff
41 - springnr
42 - Sky
43 - John_bud
44 - sstrauss
45 - rick258
46 - sygyzy
47 - bajaiman
48 - gregw
49 - cue003 x 2
50 - flashlight
51 - Bullzeyebill
52 - Daz
53 - mut
54 - Blackbyrd
55 - Halibut
56 - Dallas
57 - bricksie
58 - Zymurgy
59 - marcspar
60 - Beretta1526
61 - D-LIGHT
62 - Chooch
63 - indenial
64 - avusblue
65 - flashworm
66 - oeo2oo
67 - BuddTX (two!!!)
68 - Point_Trinity
69 - Toaster
70 - Kfc
71 - kfasold
72 - Monolith
73 - mst3k
74 - Pi_is_blue
75 - benyosh
76 - Radagast
77 - delta
78 - BLGeek
79 - Keithhr
80 - jackal
81 - sslavers
82 - brnix
83 - jdb2 
84 - Kevindick 
85 - Erik Johnson 
86 - kj 
87 - SAS
88 - jtivat 
89 - toyopet
90 - sebast
91 - Fitz
92 - impact blue
93 - don98
94 - Geode
95 - J Oei
96 - mudmojo


----------



## red_robby (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

i'll be #97...


----------



## Kier (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

And I'll make #98

Or... put me at #100 for the nice round number /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

But that would be confusing, so just ignore that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Crosman451 (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

I'm in for #99...just couldn't stand it any longer!


----------



## Geode (Jun 27, 2004)

*Da List*

Following mudmojo, this is the latest list:

1 - rdf
2 - Prolepsis
3 - Yaesumofo
4 - BC0311
5 - wasabe64
6 - Francois1
7 - bwaites
8 - acusifu
9 - jdriller
10 - rfdancer
11 - bmstrong
12 - raggie33
13 - BRIGHTEYES
14 - LitFuse
15 - 83Venture
16 - daloosh
17 - FrenchyLed
18 - ZENGHOST
19 - neo_xeno
20 - Vifam
21 - Phylor
22 - javafool
23 - idleprocess
24 - MILKYSPIT
25 - mr ted bear
26 - BC0311
27 - Tech a Billy
28 - BigHonu
29 - BeagleLight
30 - Starlight
31 - mbs
32 - Scrappy
33 - Josey
34 - Zman!!!
35 - Beamer
36 - bryguy42
37 - CSchmelz
38 - RayO
39 - MY
40 - Luff
41 - springnr
42 - Sky
43 - John_bud
44 - sstrauss
45 - rick258
46 - sygyzy
47 - bajaiman
48 - gregw
49 - cue003 x 2
50 - flashlight
51 - Bullzeyebill
52 - Daz
53 - mut
54 - Blackbyrd
55 - Halibut
56 - Dallas
57 - bricksie
58 - Zymurgy
59 - marcspar
60 - Beretta1526
61 - D-LIGHT
62 - Chooch
63 - indenial
64 - avusblue
65 - flashworm
66 - oeo2oo
67 - BuddTX (two!!!)
68 - Point_Trinity
69 - Toaster
70 - Kfc
71 - kfasold
72 - Monolith
73 - mst3k
74 - Pi_is_blue
75 - benyosh
76 - Radagast
77 - delta
78 - BLGeek
79 - Keithhr
80 - jackal
81 - sslavers
82 - brnix
83 - jdb2
84 - Kevindick
85 - Erik Johnson
86 - kj
87 - SAS
88 - jtivat
89 - toyopet
90 - sebast
91 - Fitz
92 - impact blue
93 - don98
94 - Geode
95 - J Oei
96 - mudmojo
97 - red_robby
98 - Kier 
99 - Crosman451


----------



## PeterB (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Ok, couldn't resist to be #100 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Edited to remove the list


----------



## Christoph (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

I missed 100 But I'll take 101
Chris /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

1 - rdf
2 - Prolepsis
3 - Yaesumofo
4 - BC0311
5 - wasabe64
6 - Francois1
7 - bwaites
8 - acusifu
9 - jdriller
10 - rfdancer
11 - bmstrong
12 - raggie33
13 - BRIGHTEYES
14 - LitFuse
15 - 83Venture
16 - daloosh
17 - FrenchyLed
18 - ZENGHOST
19 - neo_xeno
20 - Vifam
21 - Phylor
22 - javafool
23 - idleprocess
24 - MILKYSPIT
25 - mr ted bear
26 - BC0311
27 - Tech a Billy
28 - BigHonu
29 - BeagleLight
30 - Starlight
31 - mbs
32 - Scrappy
33 - Josey
34 - Zman!!!
35 - Beamer
36 - bryguy42
37 - CSchmelz
38 - RayO
39 - MY
40 - Luff
41 - springnr
42 - Sky
43 - John_bud
44 - sstrauss
45 - rick258
46 - sygyzy
47 - bajaiman
48 - gregw
49 - cue003 x 2
50 - flashlight
51 - Bullzeyebill
52 - Daz
53 - mut
54 - Blackbyrd
55 - Halibut
56 - Dallas
57 - bricksie
58 - Zymurgy
59 - marcspar
60 - Beretta1526
61 - D-LIGHT
62 - Chooch
63 - indenial
64 - avusblue
65 - flashworm
66 - oeo2oo
67 - BuddTX (two!!!)
68 - Point_Trinity
69 - Toaster
70 - Kfc
71 - kfasold
72 - Monolith
73 - mst3k
74 - Pi_is_blue
75 - benyosh
76 - Radagast
77 - delta
78 - BLGeek
79 - Keithhr
80 - jackal
81 - sslavers
82 - brnix
83 - jdb2
84 - Kevindick
85 - Erik Johnson
86 - kj
87 - SAS
88 - jtivat
89 - toyopet
90 - sebast
91 - Fitz
92 - impact blue
93 - don98
94 - Geode
95 - J Oei
96 - mudmojo
97 - red_robby
98 - Kier 
99 - Crosman451 
100 - PeterB 
101-Christoph


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

OKay that's it!!! I would like you all to stop now (I know people will keep adding their names to the list anyway) but considering there will be some drop offs, I would like to officially note that for anyone past #101 I may or may not be able to provide you with a light.

I really don't want to get into another VIP-sized workload this soon, so barring discovery of some new way to build these things really easily (hey, it Could happen), I reserve the right to decline orders after a hundred names (a hundred and one, actually).

Subsequent additions to this list will establish move-up priority for those who drop off, etc.

Please keep in mind that this light, when released, is still a couple of months down the road at the earliest.

Thank you for understanding this very necessary limitation step. After all I am just a one-man hobby operation, HAT help notwithstanding.


----------



## keithhr (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

I want to say that I was kind of busy for one day and by the time that I saw this thread and responded, I was 70 something on this list and that is scary that a moment or two of not being attentive and I would have missed out on this entirely. Maybe Charlie will slow the pace a bit and I know that I will have a hard time getting enthused about lights for a time to come.


----------



## Darell (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Charlie -

May I respectfully suggest (for everybody's sanity), that a single "interest" list be started - maybe in BST? And that a separate thread be maintained here for the discussion of the new light? it is just *crazyp* to wade through post after post of the ever-lengthening "me too!" list. Thanks much. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Hi Mr. Spunky Admin,

(Ya Know -- in certain circles the pairing of the two words "Mister" and "Spunky" might suggest an alternate lifestyle...how's that 'brella doin'?) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

But yes, good idea, I could do that. But then again since I am pretty much stopping the list at 101 people, perhaps the add-on listees if it were in a different thread, might eventually stop coming in and then without new posts, it would slip off the bottom of the page -- what do you think? I want to do what's totally right by the spun - er, spunk - er, The _SpunkMeister's_ wishes! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Let me know please, either here or - privately...


----------



## BC0311 (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Charlie isn't one for letting the grass grow under his feet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

I was gone for a couple weeks and I've still got scores of threads I haven't caught up on. 

Last fall, I learned when ordering my Super Baby Pin, that about the time an awaited light arrives in the mail, I need to be ready to place my order for the next model that will show up on H&M shortly.

I am astounded at the pace here. A time line of the last 15 months would be very interesting.

I'm having to plan ahead for purchases into the 3rd Qtr of 2005. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif Gotta color code various modders. Mr Bulk is <font color="blue"> *BLUE* </font>. I've got a block of blue in mid-September. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

*UPDATE 6-28-04:

It has been decided that due to existing popularity as well as favorable performance characteristics, the rechargeable power source for the LionHeart will be the PILA line of batteries.

But please DO NOT go out and buy them yet if you don't have PILAs, because I have negotiated a better "group buy" figure on both battery AND the rather expensive charger, to reduce your final costs. I will provide them to you at this same exact cost if you don't yet own the appropriate PILA setup.

The final battery version has not yet been decided upon because of girth/length vs. power reserve considerations still being tested and considered. But rest assured I already have a rather favorable preliminary quote on the necessary PILA pieces.

Also, due to limitations in the supply of certain internal LionHeart components, I must restrict transactions to one LionHeart per person at this time -- after all this is still top-secret alien technology and the MotherShip don't return fer 'nother two an' a half Andromeda-rises! (We's Western aliens, if y'all noticed muh accent)

Your kind understanding on everything above is deeply appreciated...Or else yousa gotta steppa outta de line...* :italianmobster:


----------



## acusifu (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Great I was shopping last night for Pilas, cool cool.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I want to get on the list to, but won't know if I can afford it unless I get a job soon and pending final price of course. I have NO idea how I missed this post WTH?!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Hey Justintox, simply auction your VIP at e-bay (it's up to *$269*, maybe higher by now, with only a few hours left!).

What you could do is contact the losing bidders... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## zackhugh (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Just changing the title back to what it was.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

LOL, I dunno about that Charlie.

What would I do with my BH and AA tube when I get them? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif It would be a shame to have to auction it off and then miss it so much.

More than likely I will have a Job sooner rather than later... at least I hope /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

But a light the same size as the VIP and around the same brightness and rechargable also, does sound sweet!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Justintox,

I must point out an error in your last sentence - _"But a light the same size as the VIP and around *2.5 times the brightness* and rechargable also, does sound sweet!"_

Good luck on the job hunt!

Zack, thanks for your subtle steer back to title sanity. Obviously I've given up on the painting for the rest of the day.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

im so uterly confosed about this light.but it sounds very cool i like rechagble i like dimable . but im still very confused about the brightness mainly throw .but im very excited about this light im always confused lol


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Hi Ragzz, although it is still in the middle of testing and development, here's the latest set of specs that should still stand when all is said and done:

1) dimmable (with one hand) with way more levels than Any light available at the present time

2) as short as (but likely shorter than) the VIP, although it will definitely be wider at the head due to the 27.5mm reflector

3) on High it is at least twice as bright on the light meter (and possibly up to three times as bright) as the average VIP also on High

4) tailstanding capability (as always)

5) glassbeaded finish (no anodizing)

6) runs off one PILA (size TBD)

7) runtimes will depend on #6 but will compare favorably regardless (the new circuit runs at nearly 100%, and I Do Mean *100%*, efficiency)

8) Throw will be at least as good as the VIP with BulkHead, while also being slightly brighter.

Hope I answered most if not all of your questions...


----------



## javafool (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Uh, Charlie, where are you going to find black aluminum? Maybe this will be a graphite body flashlight? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

black aluminum? now ya got ME
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

thank you sir. i got it now thats way cool by the way hell with them specs id be happy at less then 5 to 7 inches and im happy smaller the better of course .i just wanna to know where ya get the voodoo dust ya sprikle on theaselights ya get every bit alight out of a lux 3 and also out of the battery /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Radagast (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

The beam will be a very tight spot, right? With the heads off both VIP and LionHeart will the LH still be 2.5 times brighter?


----------



## javafool (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I just figured all of your lights would come in the color of our choice, as long as they were... ... .. black. I was referring to the glassbeaded finish don'tcha know?


----------



## Darell (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Hi Mr. Spunky Admin,

(Ya Know -- in certain circles the pairing of the two words "Mister" and "Spunky" might suggest an alternate lifestyle...how's that 'brella doin'?) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

[/ QUOTE ]
Hey Bulky. Watch it there, bub. That's MY spunk you're making fun of (Ya know, I don't believe it is possible to make comments about the word "spunky" and NOT sound disgusting... so I'll stop trying).

[ QUOTE ]
But yes, good idea, I could do that. But then again since I am pretty much stopping the list at 101 people.

[/ QUOTE ]
If the list stops, we're golden. If I see one more 100-person-long list, I may have to shoot myself (no, that was not an invitation to lengthen the list!) How about any new stragglers just zip you an enail? You're right though - at this point it is probably moot. But wow! I know I got turned off trying to scroll though this thread - and I'd hate for others to meet with the same fate. Looking out for your interests, as much as my sanity. Thanks, bub.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

glasbeaded is neat for small lights, but something like this woulnd't it look better in HAIII NATURAL?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*Radagast said:*
The beam will be a very tight spot, right? With the heads off both VIP and LionHeart will the LH still be 2.5 times brighter? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, not 2.5 times brighter, but it should still be brighter. I'll do a gloves- (reflectors-) off thing later tonight on the light meter and we'll see. Good question Rad. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## nikemboka (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Charlie, 
Put me on the list if there are dropouts I want one. I missed this thread somehow. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

Thanks


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Sure thing Darrell, if the list lengthens I'll cut and paste it to a new thread on Modders B/S/T. I guess people kinda Like seeing where they are, given the numerous requests during the VIP miles-long-thread ordeal (and that was AFTER Roy accidentally deleted the original several-thousand-hits-strong thread!) so private e-mails would obscure this new-concept, full-disclosure list.

Sorry to make life so hard for ya!

Isaac, the light will be of a beadblast finish. That way if you ding it up while jogging with pockets full of keys and pocketknives and rocks or whatever, you can simply blast it back to a dull, new finish again!


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

i dont know how to put this in words but ive found charlie can amke every ounce a light from the led go where it needs to be


----------



## acusifu (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
i dont know how to put this in words but ive found charlie can amke every ounce a light from the led go where it needs to be 

[/ QUOTE ] /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

As per Darrell's request (order?) I have transferred the LionHeart Priority Sign-Up List from here to HERE.

Please list yourselves on this fresh thread over at the Modder's B/S/T instead of here. Also kindly refrain from listing more than once.

Your cooperation is appreciated indeed. Thank You.


----------



## kevindick (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

What are the chances a BBH for the VIP would fit the LH? For those of us that are really into throw.


----------



## Toaster (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart*

Wow, everytime I come back to read new replies, I get more and more excited about this light.

I'd like to say that I'm glad the light will be bead blasted instead of anodized. Just knowing that I can choose to have the light cheaply and easily bead blasted again in the future to restore the finish means I won't worry about any minor nicks or scratches that will naturally show up with use. And I'm sure this light will see a LOT of use.

Mr. Bulk, is it safe to assume that the LionHeart will be reasonably weather resistant in its final configuration? Able to survive a quick dunk in the sink or small puddle?


----------



## bindibadgi (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart*

Will these be serialised?


----------



## bindibadgi (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart*

BTW I hope I didn't just sign my marriage away. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*kevindick said:*
What are the chances a BBH for the VIP would fit the LH? For those of us that are really into throw. 

[/ QUOTE ]

A BH for the LH would be fine enough for me. OK, so is this where the line up of LH accessories starts? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Kevindick, the standard head is integral to the LH's design and cannot be replaced by an independent "BulkHead". In fact the stock head is already a little larger than the VIP's BulkHead and should outperform it by a slight degree.

Toaster, the proto body is being machined as we speak. Thus the particular sealed areas throughout the light are also in development and being fitted, but I personally do not believe in offering anything that is not at least water resistant, if not waterproof.

bindibadgi, good you brought that up. I wanted to do so with the VIP already but never had the right timing (even longer delays), but it looks like a good idea with this one. I am already doing a search for a logo, etc., and serial numbering would only help me better account for everything. So the short answer is yes, the LionHeart will likely be _serialized_ (but you foreigners have simply gotta learn to spell!). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

flashlight, the only accessory may be (and I do mean May Be) a different battery tube for larger capacity rechargeable Li-On batteries.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Kevindick, the standard head is integral to the LH's design and cannot be replaced by an independent "BulkHead". In fact the stock head is already a little larger than the VIP's BulkHead and should outperform it by a slight degree.

Toaster, the proto body is being machined as we speak. Thus the particular sealed areas throughout the light are also in development and being fitted, but I personally do not believe in offering anything that is not at least water resistant, if not waterproof.

bindibadgi, good you brought that up. I wanted to do so with the VIP already but never had the right timing (even longer delays), but it looks like a good idea with this one. I am already doing a search for a logo, etc., and serial numbering would only help me better account for everything. So the short answer is yes, the LionHeart will likely be _serialized_ (but you foreigners have simply gotta learn to spell!). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

flashlight, the only accessory may be (and I do mean May Be) a different battery tube for larger capacity rechargeable Li-On batteries. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah right Charlie, then there'll be the Pila 150s body, Pila 168 body, 2xAA body, the twisty body, the CR2 body, the 2xCR2 body, the 123 body, the 2x123 body, the UBH body, and so forth ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

...and don't forget the body body... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## marcspar (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

I can't believe someone is selling their yet undelivered LionHeart on ebay.

I think the bidding is up to $600 with two days left.....

Marc


----------



## Phylor (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart*

Will the LionHeart have a clickie switch?


----------



## Geode (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

[ QUOTE ]
*marcspar said:*
I can't believe someone is selling their yet undelivered LionHeart on ebay.

I think the bidding is up to $600 with two days left.....

Marc 

[/ QUOTE ]

Marc - Huh? Couldn't find it - drop in a link if this is for real. Strange for sure. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif


----------



## marcspar (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

I was just bustin' chops /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif, but with the VIP going on ebay for over $400, it is not that unlikely......

Marc


----------



## rfdancer (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Funny Marc. How old are you?


----------



## marcspar (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Born in 1965, so I must be 39 this year! 

Why? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif I hope there is no age limit for the Lion......

Marc


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Only those eligible for the draft (age 17-35) in order to serve our country are eligible for the LH list... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
{just kiddin', ya has to be OVER 39 ta get one, heh heh...)


----------



## StanTeate (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Hope there is room for one more "LION HEART". Want in on this one!

Stan Teate


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

[ QUOTE ]
*StanTeate said:*
Hope there is room for one more "LION HEART". Want in on this one!

Stan Teate 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Stan,

Thanks for your participation. If you haven't already done so, to secure a notification slot just sign up HERE. I believe you'll come in at around #121 on the list.

And hey BTW, I just thought of something -- since the listkeeping is only being done on the link above, everyone should cut and paste (into your own computer somewhere) the list at least up to your name, just in case of...waal, you know. The electonically supported internet is a fragile and relatively temporary space, and Sh*t Happens...


----------



## Darell (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
As per Darrell's request (order?) I have transferred the LionHeart Priority Sign-Up List from here to HERE.

[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks Charlie. If it had been an order, it would have come with fries.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

...and the best "customer service" that minimum-wage workers can provide?


----------



## Likebright (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Hi Charlie,
Going over to the BST moder section put ma name in
Sounds like your doin it again.
I will be anxious to see how this finals out.
Hope the info. doesn't get lost in a humongous post like some other post I remember.
Keep em coming -- Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## StanTeate (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Ok, done.

StanTeate


----------



## flashlight (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Amazingly long list & no one even knows what this light looks like yet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Kudos to MR_Bulk's stellar reputation & charisma. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

_All will be revealed Tuesday_...well, mebbe not ALL, but enough. Just wanted to sound like a mysterious Indian swami... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

We're excited. That's a long list for a run that was supptop at 50! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Hey Charlie, let's hope all you "reveal" is that beautiful light and, uh, nothing else. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

[ QUOTE ]
*bindibadgi said:*
We're excited. That's a long list for a run that was supptop at 50! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Once all is revealed (well, not ALL, as I said) the list will probably be restricted to a maximum of 200. 300 units of anything is really way too much and the LionHeart will be a bit more complex to assemble - all in an even SMALLER package...


[ QUOTE ]
*Arewethereyetdad said:*
Hey Charlie, let's hope all you "reveal" is that beautiful light and, uh, nothing else. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

[/ QUOTE ]


Yes, just the light. If I did reveal anything else the list would probably drop to zero...


----------



## bindibadgi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

lol.

Hey, just a thought: will it need a dedicated charger or is that kind of built in? Reason I ask is that I'm another one of those strange people who can't spell aluminium or neighbour or civilisation, and I have 240V 50Hz AC electricity too. Just wondering if the charger will work down here in the wonderful land of Oz.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Bindibadgi: im wondering too. what would be great, is the battery is un-removable, and it just connects to a conventional wall-wart adaptor through a little plug thingy or something. that would be great.

neg


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

[ QUOTE ]
*bindibadgi said:*
lol.

Hey, just a thought: will it need a dedicated charger or is that kind of built in? Reason I ask is that I'm another one of those strange people who can't spell aluminium or neighbour or civilisation, and I have 240V 50Hz AC electricity too. Just wondering if the charger will work down here in the wonderful land of Oz. 

[/ QUOTE ]


This is from Pila's own website:

90VAC/60Hz ~ 240VAC/50Hz
(auto-sensing)

But you will probably need to get your own adaptor to fit your country's wall plug holes. Otherwise, no worries.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

OOOOH!!! so it uses a pila/pilas? MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

neg


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*bindibadgi said:*
lol.

Hey, just a thought: will it need a dedicated charger or is that kind of built in? Reason I ask is that I'm another one of those strange people who can't spell aluminium or neighbour or civilisation, and I have 240V 50Hz AC electricity too. Just wondering if the charger will work down here in the wonderful land of Oz. 

[/ QUOTE ]


This is from Pila's own website:

90VAC/60Hz ~ 240VAC/50Hz
(auto-sensing)

But you will probably need to get your own adaptor to fit your country's wall plug holes. Otherwise, no worries. 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is very good news. Time to root around in the foot locker for that little case with umpteen adapters in it. This'll be a true _International_ travel light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
_All will be revealed Tuesday_...well, mebbe not ALL, but enough. Just wanted to sound like a mysterious Indian swami... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

An inscrutable Oriental/Chinese mystic would be more appropriate Mr Wong. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List *DELETED**

Post deleted by flashlight


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Hey fellahs, I want to remind you that 1st Prize in Class 4 (Funky Flashlights) of the H&M Contest is a complete Pila rechargeable kit.

Your choice of 2 Pila Cells and the recharger (either vehicle or home).

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Erik Johnson (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Charlie mentioned offering Pilas + charger as part of the purchase (an option). So, unless you need Pilas right now, I would wait.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Yes, a slightly _discounted_ Pila option. But if you feel an overwhelming urge to spend extra money, go right ahead...


----------



## flashlight (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Yes, a slightly _discounted_ Pila option. But if you feel an overwhelming urge to spend extra money, go right ahead... 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, of course I can wait, especially if you have 150s as part of that discounted option. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

They'll likely be Pila 150/168A's...for the additional power and capacity.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Hmmmm this is rounding out to be a pretty damn cool little light.. as always it seems Charlie... Rechargable (lower TCO!!!!), bright, small, and I'm sure the body design will be schweeeeet!!!

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

i love rechagable man i go thur 123,s so fast now i can just recharge and go again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

What are the carry options going to be? Is there to be a belt clip?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Who knows? I am still working on a belt clip for the VIP so I will no doubt learn a thing or two from that experience.

But although it's not about carry options I do have an *UPDATE / 7-1-04:

FlashLightLens will be providing their vaunted UCL lenses for the LionHeart. And these will be a full 2mm THICK. Same size used to make the UCLs for the big Mags.

Also preliminary tests of the LHDS (LionHeart Drive System) dimming circuitry are rather exciting, as it will go from a true "Dim Low" of <10mA (you can look directly into the Luxeon without -- Too much pain) all the way up to ~1.5A or whatever the thick Pila can provide (now This level would be quite painful to look at), all at a measured efficiency of well over 90%...no kidding.*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

So we are definitely moving ahead, slowly and carefully...please stay tuned. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## BigHonu (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
[snipped}...I do have an *UPDATE / 7-1-04:

FlashLightLens will be providing their vaunted UCL lenses for the LionHeart. And these will be a full 2mm THICK. Same size used to make the UCLs for the big Mags.

Also preliminary tests of the LHDS (LionHeart Drive System) dimming circuitry are rather exciting, as it will go from a true "Dim Low" of <10mA (you can look directly into the Luxeon without -- Too much pain) all the way up to ~1.5A or whatever the thick Pila can provide (now This level would be quite painful to look at), all at a measured efficiency of well over 90%...no kidding.*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

So we are definitely moving ahead, slowly and carefully...please stay tuned. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

WOW! "Ho dat buggah is mean!" as we would say around these parts.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Brian


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

50% over spec on the LuxIII... hopefully excellent heatsinking won't cut into the life of the emitter too much.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

After more tests we can always have the top end brought down. Just wanted to see what this new hotrod of a circuit can do...there really is a point of diminishing returns anyway once you get past ~700-800mA. But with respect to heatsinking, fear not -- the entire dimming control module onto which the Luxeon is mounted (ala' VIP) will be milled from a single billet of aluminum... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Good night all...ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Wingerr (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

If serialized, will they be issued in order of signup? I'd presume so-


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

_IF_ serialized, I respectfully request reservation of the right to retain "certain" numbers. Number 001, for example. Numbers with particular appeal as well, such as those with dual matching digits (11, 22, 77, etc.) and any special requests from members of the LionHeart "inner circle" (development partners, HAT members, etc.).

I hope y'all understand. You would do the same I'm sure... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

if you put number on themplease i dont like the number 6 or 13 i realy like 7 or 4 if neeed be ill switch with number 44 12 idont like so much but i was 13 whcih is awefull


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Charlie,
You make em - and therefore you reserve whatever numbers you like - doesn't bother me at all... Just happy to get the light to be honest...

Though 007 does have its appeal.. (raggie33 already said 7 - damn!)...

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## zackhugh (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Some issues if the numbers will be assigned based on signup or purchase order (which is still contingent upon serial numbers even being done):

1. Are people going to complain that they were wrongly posted lower on the signup list than when they actually stated interest? Are there going to be a number of disputes to gain a relatively small change in the serial number?
2. Are people going to bombard MR Bulk with requests for specific numbers? This would decrease the amount of time he has available to be ordering materials and building.
3. It will take at least twice as long to pack and ship the lights since the label needs to be matched to the box. This probably wouldn't affect the time it takes to receive the light, but it might.
4. The potential for complaints increase with someone saying "I was higher up on the list than XX and he got a better serial number than I did!" Unfortunately, people tend to get unreasonable and rather petty with things like this (Arc LS3 anyone?) It's possible when trying to match names with numbers that mistakes will be made. Is everyone going to bear this with equanimity or complain publicly and bitterly about their serial number?


----------



## bwaites (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Raggie,

I have lucky number 7, and 13 IS MY lucky number, I was born on 7/13, and it was FRIDAY the 13th.

I might be willing to trade if they are serialized.

Bill


----------



## javafool (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
_IF_ serialized, I respectfully request reservation of the right to retain "certain" numbers. Number 001, for example. Numbers with particular appeal as well, such as those with dual matching digits (11, 22, 77, etc.) and any special requests from members of the LionHeart "inner circle" (development partners, HAT members, etc.).

I hope y'all understand. You would do the same I'm sure... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, as long as I don't see a serious "CUT OFF" after javafool, I guess I can give up 22.. .. . like I had a choice anyway. The people who make these possible deserve to have first choice any time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Due to being made aware, both here and through private means, of the potential issues surrounding serial number assignment, via either purposeful message (Thanks Zackhugh), or fringe behavior (you know who you are, but thanks as well), I have no desire to go by sign-up order. When you buy anything else (Ford Mustang, plasma TV, toaster oven, etc.) you don't get to request a certain serial number. And so it shall likely be here.

In light of recent e-bay developments however, I am also thinking about allowing myself to be swayed into selling specific serial numbers - for a fee.

But truth be told, due to the hassles of keeping the numbers straight when packing/shipping, or being accused of profiteering if people wish to pay a premium for certain numbers, or the likelihood of additional costs from the machine shop for serialization in the first place, this whole idea may go the way of serial numbers on VIPs.

They didn't have any.


----------



## gregw (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

I'm voting for no serial numbers.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Too much time and potential hassle with no added value to the LionHeart. I'd rather have Charlie spend more time on making the LionHeart the brightest little flashlight in the world than making sure that the correct serial number is sent to the right person.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## rdf (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

zackhugh: Superbly phrased. Despite having a "pretty low" signup number, I'm with you ... this light will be enough work for Charlie and friends, no need to look for extra. I'm just grateful to have a chance at buying the light; it doesn't matter to me if there's a number on it, or what that number is. 

Charlie: This just gets better and better. Even mo' adjustable than the VIP. UCLens. Rechargeable. Includes the charger, and for a *discounted* price. Thank you, sir.

Russ


----------



## D-LIGHT (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

I don't care about serial numbers.
However, I'd pay extra to get a "Mr Bulk" logo engraved on it somewhere.


----------



## Toaster (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

I like the idea of serial numbers. But I don't think that Mr. Bulk should go through the hassle of handing out assigned serial numbers without any compensation.

I vote that you hand out random serial numbers. But charge an extra fee to anyone (outside your HAT team of course) who desires a specific serial number. If you don't want to be accused of profiteering, then keep some of that fee for yourself (labor) and use the rest to lower the cost of the LH for everyone else. This way everyone wins. All the LHs get serialized, those who want specific serial #s get them, and there are no bad feelings left over as everybody else ends up with a price break.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

gregw, thanks.

rdf, gratitude noted. You'll get one of the first, uh - 200 LHs made.

D-LIGHT, I really, Really, _REALLY_ want a logo this time. Already got one made up. Just waiting for the right time to reveal it.

Hey Toaster, good idea! Okay, the LionHearts without serial numbers are only $2 each. Both of'em. And the ones With serial numbers (the rest of'em) are $200 each. And then the special request for numbers ones are $2000 each. 

See? Problem solved. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## gregw (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

[ QUOTE ]
Hey Toaster, good idea! Okay, the LionHearts without serial numbers are only $2 each. Both of'em. And the ones With serial numbers (the rest of'em) are $200 each. And then the special request for numbers ones are $2000 each. 


[/ QUOTE ] 

I would definitely go for that!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Toaster (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Soooooo, how much will it cost to get serial #001? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## BigHonu (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

My $.02

To help keep costs down, and turn around time up, forget the serial numbers on the units sold. I would however mark the units you intend to keep for your personal collection...not necessarily a number, but something to indicate this is part of your collection.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Just WAIT'LL you guys see this logo that's picked out...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

BTW just saw some prelim drawings. We might should change the name to "Fireplug".

Nope, it's only because it's that Thick...heh heh.


----------



## Marty Weiner (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

As long as it's not Pineapple shaped /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.


----------



## zackhugh (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
D-LIGHT, I really, Really, _REALLY_ want a logo this time. Already got one made up. Just waiting for the right time to reveal it.


[/ QUOTE ]

What?? No poll on the logo? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Zack, look at the teeth in your avatar. Then imagine them biting down on your - nevermind. You know where I'm going with that, just like I know where you're going with yore post!

Dang it Marty, you guessed right so now it looks like I'll have to change it!


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

[ QUOTE ]
*bwaites said:*
Raggie,

I have lucky number 7, and 13 IS MY lucky number, I was born on 7/13, and it was FRIDAY the 13th.

I might be willing to trade if they are serialized.

Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]id like that if ya dont mind i love 7


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Boy, I am glad the "numbers" issue is dead cause I particularly do not want any number 1-1,000,000,000,000,000. I tend to be picky. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## Sinjz (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

Hey Toaster, good idea! Okay, the LionHearts without serial numbers are only $2 each. Both of'em. And the ones With serial numbers (the rest of'em) are $200 each. And then the special request for numbers ones are $2000 each. 

See? Problem solved. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

If that's the case, I'd like to get on the list to buy both without serial numbers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Does anybody have an updated summary of what this light will be? The first post isn't very clear to me and reading through all the add me and relist has given me a huge headache. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif What exactly is this light going to be? What is the concept? I know MR Bulk's work is beautiful, but I need more info! For example, how will this dimming concept differ from the VIP's? How much are the charger and Pila going to add to the total price? Is this really going to be smaller AND brighter than the VIP on high? Sorry if I simply missed the info, but I discovered this late and this thread is HUGE! Thanks in advance. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

ooh! if serialised, im gonna say: i want number 123!!!


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

P.S. if i dont get 123, i don really care. just as long as my number has no '0's in it


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

P.P.S: i vote no serial numbers. but hey, if they do get serialised, cool!


----------



## flashlight (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
gregw, thanks.

rdf, gratitude noted. You'll get one of the first, uh - 200 LHs made.

D-LIGHT, I really, Really, _REALLY_ want a logo this time. Already got one made up. Just waiting for the right time to reveal it.

Hey Toaster, good idea! Okay, the LionHearts without serial numbers are only $2 each. Both of'em. And the ones With serial numbers (the rest of'em) are $200 each. And then the special request for numbers ones are $2000 each. 

See? Problem solved. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That is the way they do it here in Singapore for 'lucky' cellphone & vehicle registration plate nos. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Sinjz,

The LionHeart is in development, so things may change. But I can say with certainty that it will be brighter than the VIP, even on High. It will throw longer than the VIP, even with BulkHead. And on SuperDuperUltraDimLow it will go longer between fillups than the VIP, even on Low.

Price is unknown, but consider that a Pila setup will set you back ~$43 (charger) + ~$48 (two batteries) = $91 already.

Thus I am making every effort to ensure that the light itself costs less without cheapening any functional part of it, and have already confirmed that we will get the Pila setups at a slight discount (although with just one battery). But then those with Pilas already will have half the fiscal battle won, and for those who are acquiring their first Pila charging setup you will find the system highly versatile (different combinations of batteries will enable you to drive nearly Any light that normally uses two or more 123s), and thus this light will possibly, theoretically, conceptually, and in the long run-ally, pay for itself.

Hey, that means the LionHeart will actually be FREE (eventually)...

The dimming system will be a one-switch / one-hand operated affair with NO tailswitch which leaves the intended room on the rear cap for the soon-to-be-famous MR Bulk LionHeart logo. The dimming scheme will be smoothly scrolling in nature, meaning if you are in a room and watching along the far wall, the dimming effect will be no different than smoothly turning a wall-mounted house dimmer. Of course everything's digital so even though there will actually be 256 (count'em!) separate steps, many must be combined to form a logarithmic symmetry so that to the eye, brightness will appear to move fairly evenly through 64 perceived levels. 

Clear as mud I hope.

Actually the real hope is that due to your collective past experience with whatever lights I have already offered up to now, y'all will have faith that this light will not disappoint.

And the LionHeart will indeed not disappoint...I promise you that.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

I think you just 'devalued' the VIP Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Oops...but then mebbe freak-bay's winning bids will end up less in the stratosphere now. And then more can own one.


----------



## acusifu (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Here's the logo:









Laser etched, it centers on the tailcap which will be recessed with a machined .05" ridge all around to help protect it from wear. Should be about an inch across.

What say ye?


----------



## BigHonu (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Looks like a winner!


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Me likes. I love everything you said in your post #612902. Everything! Don't change any of that. I love the dimmer idea (however the knob/switch/whatever end up looking).

I'm sorry, but it appears to be my fault that all of this seriali*s*ed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif stuff has come up. I don't really care if they are serialised at all, since they will be so special anyway. And even if they are, I don't care which number I get - I just want a LionHeart! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## gregw (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Looks good! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Although, I have to say that it kind of reminds me of Simba in "Lion King", which isn't all that inappropriate given that the LionHeart will be the "King" of smaller sized flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## zackhugh (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Ooooh. Classy. I'd like to see the actual image on the metal when it's done.

Oh, and snus kinda burns on a bitten and bloody tongue. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Turt (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I likes it! Very creative design with both the lion and the heart. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## zumlin (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif the LI-ON looks a bit like li-ion as well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif, that's what I saw from my first glance.


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

WOW! I love it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Britt


----------



## mudmojo (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Great work thus far Charlie! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

I don't know if I missed it but can you tell us if the LH be able to stand up on it's end for candle mode à la VIP?


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*mudmojo said:*
Great work thus far Charlie! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

I don't know if I missed it but can you tell us if the LH be able to stand up on it's end for candle mode à la VIP? 

[/ QUOTE ]i think charlie said it can be stood on end . but im sleepy


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Raggie, you're correct. The LH will be able to stand on its tail.


----------



## rdf (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Charlie,

Great creative wordsmithing ... "long run-ally" ... I like it.

"will possibly, theoretically, conceptually, and in the long run-ally, pay for itself" 

Logo looks GREAT. Any chance, since they'll already be etching it on the light, that you might have them make a disc for us to use as a key fob, lanyard fob, whatever? (If this makes you grit your teeth and say "More work?!?!" then pretend I never said it ...)

Russ


----------



## Likebright (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,
Like the logo it will look good on the bottom of the light.
Do I dare say the dreaded word --- clip?/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif Oops,/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gifI said it!
Oh well -- Will the Lionheart have a pocket clip?
I don't need a serial # on mine.
Mike


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,
Love the logo - its v.cool... You get that done by a local designer? (digital & graphic design is my B/G). Just a question re: the body design, will the end cap be part of the battery tube or removable? The povket clip question out of the way, mine is: Lanyard Holes or Grooves?

Russ,
I like the key fob idea, but maybe if there is someone else who could be tasked (licenced) to produced these, as I think Charlie has more than enough on his plate to handle with cleaning up all the VIPs, and gearing up for the LHs (I'm also sure he's psyching up the HAT as we speak!!!)

Votes No to the Serial #!!!

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## MikeF (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Wow, another Charlie Superlight. I hope I am not too late to get in on this one!! Are there anymore pre-production spots in line available? Put me down for one please!


----------



## MikeF (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Mr Bulk Said:
"OKay that's it!!! I would like you all to stop now (I know people will keep adding their names to the list anyway) but considering there will be some drop offs, I would like to officially note that for anyone past #101 I may or may not be able to provide you with a light.
"
I would have been way way down on the list, not seeing this thread until way after it was full! Oh well, I have a VIP, and accessories still to come.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Thanks, yeah maybe we'll install a sound module in there to play a "Roar" sound byte every time you turn it on.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

I will probably delete the two circles in the logo, it would clean up the design and keep the different parts further separated which is probably a good thing when shrunk way down.

I feel a disc/key fob would be too much like some other mods. I would think if one already has the light (with the logo etched into the tail bottom) one really wouldn't need the reminder, but then that's just me. Mercedes and Jaguar need reminders stuck on the fronts of their hoods but again you would think that simply driving the thing would be enough. I'll probably just leave this to some other enterprising soul (like stainless with his very nice VIP poster) to develop. I sell the lights themselves.

Pocket clip / lanyard hole / other stuff not decided, although I am really going for minimum cost while still being a nice to use and look at kind of implement.

impact_blue, did it myself. Actually I found a similar picture in .bmp at a freeware internet place, took it apart in P-Shop and reshaped each piece (especially those comprising the mane, in order to make it heart shaped, was pretty much just an oval before) including the eyes (they were slits before). Then added the lettering and circles around.

MikeF, I am going to try and make enough of them, although will have to stop at two hundred no matter what 'cause three was just too much (with the VIP). You can still sign up HERE at number 167 I believe it is right now.

Thank you.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

MikeF, I am going to try and make enough of them, although will have to stop at two hundred no matter what 'cause three was just too much (with the VIP). 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh, 200... I thought it was 100 and I was just fallback guy #66 at 166? This is much better news. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Sinjz (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Thanks for summarizing everything for me MR Bulk. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif The Logo looks Grrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeaaaaat! (That's my pathetic Tony the Tiger imitation). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

NO ONE doubts the craftsmanship of the master and I know no one is ever disappointed. I only ask these questions because I can't afford all the toys I want. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I had to drop off the VIP list for that very reason. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif I know you are barely covering your cost with these prices, but it's still expensive for me. If I had the money, I'd buy everything you ever made. I've seen some of your work and all I can say is WOW!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif If I were only smart enough to have invested in a dozen of those VIP's to resell on Ebay.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

A couple of new questions. How will this light be turned on and off and control brightness? All via the head, a switch, something else? And lastly what will be the approximate size of this. I thought I read somewhere this will be shorter than the VIP, but I also just learned that the smallest Pila's are about the size of two cr123's. Wouldn't that force this to be at least longer than the VIP? Personally I'm looking for a something like a 2-CR123 sized light anyway, this might be perfect. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Anybody know how this will compare to say a 6P?

BTW MR Bulk, that little girl was much more pleasant to look at than you are. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif PLEASE don't cut me off! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hay! The new pitcher _*IS*_ my little girl! CUT-OFF!

There is no something else, just a switch near the front below the head. The activation scheme is novel and will be revealed in due time. The light will be LESS than 3.75" in total length.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

That is, unless one opts for the _Accessory_ battery pack (here we go again)...


----------



## Radiant (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
The activation scheme is novel and will be revealed in due time. 

[/ QUOTE ]







/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 3, 2004)

*LionHeart*

*UPDATE 7-3-04:

Here is a revised logo (with pesky circles removed):







Thank you for your continuing interest...*


----------



## Sinjz (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Hay! The new pitcher _*IS*_ my little girl! CUT-OFF!


[/ QUOTE ]

Uhhh... My my, what a _handsome_ little girl. Uhhh... I'm sure she'll grow up to be a real li-on heart breaker. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif My monitor must have been all screwed up. Yeh-yeah, that's it. Now that I've adjusted my settings, I see how pretty you I mean *she* really is. She'll have to use the Space Needle 2 with the TITANIUM AA holder/baton just to keep the boys away. A real knock out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif

PLEASE uncut me!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## zackhugh (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: LionHeart: EGYPTIAN ART?*

I just happened to be online when I saw this update! Yowww! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif I didn't think you could outdo the VIP, but with the shorter length, Li-On battery (longer runtime and brighter), more flexible dimming, and now the logo I guess you have. Let the mania commence! Only question is, how you gonna outdo this one?...


----------



## Sinjz (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Nice diagram. Now I think I'm understanding this a lot better. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif The 150 Pila, that's not equal to 2 CR123 in length is it? Is it closer to 1.5 CR123? Any thicker? Really like the logo, but are you sure the words and the pic won't 'bleed' into each other when it's shrunk and etched into the light? They are pretty close together.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Okay, Sinjz is now cut-_ON_. I will likely move the shaded parts a little further away from each other when finalizing the photo-ready logo submittal to the etching shop.

zack, I am probably gonna retire from modding for a while after this one...gotta set aside some time to make those HAT hats, anyway.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Bulky, 

Put a shirt on, this isn't that kind of site.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Haw! Y'all are lucky I *cropped* that pic in the first place!!!


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

that pic is obviously from when Bulky was a Chip N Dale employee.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

YEah, groomin' them Chipmunks was pyoor hay-ull!


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## Marty Weiner (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Can you add the hand with forefinger and pinky extended?

What do you call that in the Islands?


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

shooting a bird?


----------



## Marty Weiner (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

No, the two middle fingers are folded. I think that some scuba gear company used that logo at one time (Body Glove?).

*EDIT* I just checked the Body Glove website and the hand has all fingers extended. I remember a friend from Hawaii used the hand as I described it as a greeting but I don't remember what he called it.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Charlie,
If you need a hand with designing the sirts or cleaning up any logos, drop me a line...

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

It's called the "Shaka" sign (Jasmine Trias did it a few times during American Idol), and impact_blue, thanks I shall keep you in mind!


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

g charlie ya admit watching american idol? lol i hate that show that simon always bothered me but paula abdul was ok /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

ThIs ThReAd Is WoRtHlEsS wItHoUt PiCtUrEs!!!

;-)

keep it comin' charlie!


----------



## javafool (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

What about the hang loose? Isn't that the thumb & pinkey or just fodder for the tourists?


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

weee this is so weeird i got a watermelon today and on it it says lionheart


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Wasn't a pineapple was it raggie?


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

i repeat my previous statement, and say:
little light, lotsa fun, lets get a lion......run? bun? WAAAH! my rhyme not work!

lets come up with a catchphrase for the li-on heart!

neg


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Javafool, it is also sometimes called "Hang Loose", but this is more a description of the attitude it represents such as the Spanish _mañana_. The sign itself is normally referred to by the locals as the _Shaka_ (pronounced "shock-ah") sign.

But enough of this idle OT banter -- here's an actual, accurate silhouette of the LionHeart:









It was created from a mechanical drawing that we're working on and at this stage it measures approximately 3.6 inches stem to stern, however the internal details are not yet set in stone and I don't want to show anything that might end up on the cutting room floor later. The white circle denotes the approximate location of the one and only switch that will perform all functions of the LionHeart.

The actual prototype (the lathe will begin machining the aluminum some time this long weekend) should be done as early as the beginning of next week, and at that time more of the finalized details can be shared.

Actually I am amazed at the speed with which this well-oiled team moves, as sometimes they are ahead of ME (and hey, I'M the guy who thought up this light in the first place!). Not even talking about the HAT members yet, and once we gear up for actual assembly of the lights I am sure they shall again dazzle. Hoo boy, these are exciting times indeed (either that or my meds have kicked in)...


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Little Torch, On The Porch, Shine In Your Eye, Makes You Cry?

neg


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

No way Ragzz, that is way too much of a coincidence! What is it, the name of the farm or something?

Neg2LED, how's this:

*Tons of lights,
Where to start?
Just go grab yore LionHeart!*


----------



## BigHonu (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Now that is a very handsome profile (of the light I mean).

Have a safe 4th!

Aloha from the east side!


----------



## srue (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*






It was created from a mechanical drawing that we're working on and at this stage it measures approximately 3.6 inches stem to stern


[/ QUOTE ]

Amazingly, on my screen, the image of the LionHeart is almost exactly 3.6 inches.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

In France, Lion-heart is a famous brand of cheese.
Am I cut off? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Seriously, the profile looks cool.
I have a question though, can the switch serve as an anti-roll? 
or does the inclination angle due to the wider bezel prevents it from touching ground on a flat surface?


----------



## flashlight (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*srue said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*





It was created from a mechanical drawing that we're working on and at this stage it measures approximately 3.6 inches stem to stern


[/ QUOTE ]

Amazingly, on my screen, the image of the LionHeart is almost exactly 3.6 inches. 

[/ QUOTE ]


You must have a small screen. On mine it's 5 in. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
No way Ragzz, that is way too much of a coincidence! What is it, the name of the farm or something?

Neg2LED, how's this:

*Tons of lights,
Where to start?
Just go grab yore LionHeart!* 

[/ QUOTE ]lol i took pic


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

ok this has been a weird day!


----------



## flashlight (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*






[ QUOTE ]
*gregw said:*
Looks good! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Although, I have to say that it kind of reminds me of Simba in "Lion King", which isn't all that inappropriate given that the LionHeart will be the "King" of smaller sized flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Actually I think it kinda looks like Mr Bulk himself. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Is that handsome fellow in his avatar him? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## srue (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*srue said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*





It was created from a mechanical drawing that we're working on and at this stage it measures approximately 3.6 inches stem to stern


[/ QUOTE ]

Amazingly, on my screen, the image of the LionHeart is almost exactly 3.6 inches. 

[/ QUOTE ]


You must have a small screen. On mine it's 5 in. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Either that or a high resolution. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif (1600x1200 on 20" display)

More on topic - is the LH going to have some kind of lanyard/keychain attachment point?


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
No way Ragzz, that is way too much of a coincidence! What is it, the name of the farm or something?

Neg2LED, how's this:

*Tons of lights,
Where to start?
Just go grab yore LionHeart!* 

[/ QUOTE ]

kool! come on, lets keep thinkin up ideas, then have a poll!!

neg


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Charlie,
Thanks for the profile image - so the switch is a clicky/scroll switch - push to turn on/off, rotate to in/de-crease brightness?

Hi srue,
Out of interest, have you got a Dell 2001FP 20" LCD? 


Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

on my screen (1024x768 on a 17") its 4.3 inches. meh!
by the looks of it, the LH is only a little longer than the [email protected] [email protected]

neg


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Honu, only the light? Cut-off! Hey did you get my e-mail? Whatsay? (folks, we is trying to induct Big Honu into the HAT as a full fledged mamber - whatsay?)

kongfu - no anti-roll on this'n, head's too big.

ragzz, this must be some kind of good omen/sign for you. Nice watermelon logo. Nice fridge! Have you considered changing your fridge light to LED?

flashlight, now that would be real nice if only I were a Leo, but I'm a ... Li_*BRA*_!

impact_blue, yes/no/yes/no - fit'em how you like... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

As for size, funny, for me the LH silhouette is only two inches high -- on my laptop! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Happy Fourth, everybody!


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

happy 4th of july! i guess that is the reason for the 'god bless america' above the CPF logo and the fireworks pictures!

it would be nice if this sucker was a bit thinner!

neg


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Yeah Happy 4th to all the American Cousins... (wherever you may be)

We Aussies have Australia Day, but its not the same big celebration as the 4th... Yeah we get a day off, and some firworks but... well its not generally the same emotion and feeling... Though we didn't go through the same struggle, and well, we're not independant - as yet.... 

Anyway have a great day, and have a hotdog for me! 

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## flashlight (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Honu, only the light? Cut-off! Hey did you get my e-mail? Whatsay? (folks, we is trying to induct Big Honu into the HAT as a full fledged mamber - whatsay?)

kongfu - no anti-roll on this'n, head's too big.

ragzz, this must be some kind of good omen/sign for you. Nice watermelon logo. Nice fridge! Have you considered changing your fridge light to LED?

flashlight, now that would be real nice if only I were a Leo, but I'm a ... Li_*BRA*_!

impact_blue, yes/no/yes/no - fit'em how you like... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

As for size, funny, for me the LH silhouette is only two inches high -- on my laptop! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Happy Fourth, everybody! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought you _are_ a L.E.O. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Happy Independence Day to all! May you all have the same number of fingers and eyeballs tomorrow that you have today!

I'm all for Big Honu being inducted into the HAT, if Charlie and those salty HAT veterans want him.

Good thing Charlie didn't put up a full frontal photo or you'd find out why his wife gave him the name: <font color="blue"> *Mr. Bulk* </font>.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif I can't believe I said that on a Sunday. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

I was thinking this light with a Pila Charger and Battery would go for $180+. Heck, the charger and a cell would be over $50.

Charlie is really gracious how he handles the lists and prepayments. If you decide when you find out what the price is that it is too much for your budget, you let him know and someone on the waiting list gets your spot. That's a win-win method.

The LH will be my 5th Mr. Bulk model that I've been lucky to acquire. I've learned to just keep my eyes peeled and read every post he makes and jump on the list without reservations immediately.

All of his lights exceed my expectations and are coveted by people all up and down the western hemisphere.

Did I mention resale value? The taxidermist in Belize was going to charge $1200.00 USD for handling the prep and exporting to the US of the two bull trophies. But he dropped it to $600.00 USD if I'd give him my Mr. Bulk DD3DIII mag mod. You know, I actually had to think about it for a few seconds. If he'd asked for my VIP, I'd have said no.

There's a whole world of flashaholics out there waiting for us to get 'em hooked. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Ya know MrBulk stuff dose sell for a premium on the secondary market. I guess that means he isn't charging us enough for them...


----------



## Topper (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Im not much on Astrology but I am a LEO born July 29
My first name is Lionel, it's supposed to mean Little Lion,
in my case; Short Fat Lion would be closer to the truth.
I had to sign up.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hi Topper. I see we stand in the same lines at times /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
It must mean that we both have good taste in lights.


----------



## Topper (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hi Jon,I would like to think so.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## srue (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*impact_blue said:*
Hi srue,
Out of interest, have you got a Dell 2001FP 20" LCD? 


Cheers,
Nathan 

[/ QUOTE ]

Why yes I do. Nifty guess; how'd you know?


Mr. Bulk - Will there be any kind of lanyard/keychain attachment point on the LH?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
Ya know MrBulk stuff dose sell for a premium on the secondary market. I guess that means he isn't charging us enough for them... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, that's why the price structure for this one may change...also due to some tempting extra design changes that could be added, perhaps there will be two versions, a "regular" and a "primo" model...we'll see.

Neg2LED, any thinner and the tube walls would have to be made of cigarette wrapper paper.

Britt, along this time next year we may have a Belize Chapter of CPF - led by a certain taxidermist...

Nate, thanks!

flashlight , yes if only the periods were added to "Leo"...


----------



## DOCSMYNAME (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Ok guys,
Color? My preferences are matte black and semi-matte black. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I was truly impressed on the quality of finish of the VIP. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
DOC


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Color? Who asked 'bout color???!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

"The LionHeart shall be beadblasted". Means a dull dingy gray. But renewable at any time via re-beadblasting (but cover up the bottom to save the logo!)...

Actually I have a couple of media-blasted lights that are of an almost silver-metalflake painted appearance. This is because the surface was wet sanded with super fine grit paper prior, and I presume the finest media particles were used. I rotate them regularly with other lights for on-duty carry and they still look new...see an example HERE.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

The LionHeart's finish will be approximately like this (light on far right):


----------



## cue003 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Yes, that's why the price structure for this one may change...also due to some tempting extra design changes that could be added, perhaps there will be two versions, a "regular" and a "primo" model...we'll see.

... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sweet, you have already got everyone salivating on the capabilities already and now you may take it up another notch by saying there maybe a primo version..... OH YEAH BABY. I am in for Primo if it is available. 

I never thought a flashlight could bring me joy but I can't wait for it to be dark so I can break out the "heat". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks Mr. Bulk.

Curtis


----------



## mut (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

The finish looks very nice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
I like it for what it's worth.
Being renewable is a nice feature also. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

mut


----------



## DOCSMYNAME (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

That (silver) was my third chocie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
DOC


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

yep yep i like that finish cant wait to see how it looks when it is done.wish i knew more phto shop skills


----------



## Marty Weiner (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

MR. Bulk

If you moved your household to somewhere near the Mississippi River, your HAT team possibilities would expand many fold.

You could choose from Easterners, Northeners, Southerners and maybe even a few Westerners.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Marty,

My plan exactly in about three years (when I retire)...


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

lol i have to ask why in the world would ya leave hawaii?that has to be the most pretiest place


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Yeah, I'm tired of all this sun and sand and surf... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Actually we feel opportunities for our daughter will be better, not to mention gettin' all my new flashlights and stuff through the mail quicker...


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Raggie>No place on earth has it all. There are some places that I would have a hard time understanding why someone would go to it. But I could see why someone would leave something considered Paradise because Paradise can take many forms.

I would never expect people to understand this but If I could live any place in the world that I wanted to. I would have a hard time choosing between Western Wyoming and Ponca City Oklahoma.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

JonSidneyB, you're right. I DO have a hard time understanding why anyone would want to live in Ponca City. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## neo_xeno (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

charlie has island fever!


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

In the event Texas is on your possible list of destinations, I'd suggest you avoid both the Houston and Dallas/Fort Worth areas.

Austin is nice - for a desperately overgrown small town.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Mr Bulk, Have I been placed on the list yet?


----------



## Sinjz (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
flashlight, now that would be real nice if only I were a Leo, but I'm a ... Li_*BRA*_!


[/ QUOTE ]

Okay only had a couple of minutes and I'm no artist, but here's a rough draft of what I think should be the new logo. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

pardon my ignorance and bad french, but what the hell is the HAT team?????

neg


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hi Neg,
HAT = Hawaiian Assembly Team.

Check out the updates to MrBulk's site, and you'll see pics of them hard at work! Go Team Go!!!

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

okey dokey! thanks 4 dat.

neg


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Justintoxicated said:*
Mr Bulk, Have I been placed on the list yet? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Please PM or e-mail me using "Justintoxicated" in the Subject Line. We need to talk.


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I had a thought about a clip. Maybe you could have a clip made that clips between the heatsink fins, so it's easily removable. That would make it a head-up belt clip, but the clip could double back on itself so that it could be head-up/down optional.

Just a thought.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Look at all the Aussies here!! Wow.. Okay I'm over it..

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,
i saw your Mini LGI on your site, and i was wondering: could you build me one? i can supply the body, but can you supply the rest? im not sure how much im going to be able to pay for this. im hoping 2 digit.

neg


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Neg,
Not meaning any offence, but maybe take this query offline -just email Charlie, and he'll let you know how he's tracking with time and costs for what you need/want. 

Dealing with Charlie is a pleasure - so highly recommend him!!! If October is your timeframe, why not just combine your cash and get the.... *LionHeart!!!* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sinjz said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
flashlight, now that would be real nice if only I were a Leo, but I'm a ... Li_*BRA*_!


[/ QUOTE ]

Okay only had a couple of minutes and I'm no artist, but here's a rough draft of what I think should be the new logo. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif






[/ QUOTE ]

Not enuf cleavage dude. (No, I'm not going to do one with Mr Bulk's face nestled between Pammie Anderson's big buloolahs though I was tempted /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )


----------



## cue003 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, is there any idea as to what lumen rating the LH will have? Or what are you shooting for? 60, 70, 100 etc? It appears that most of your measurements are in lux etc but I was wondering if there is any correlation from lux to lumen? 

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

cue id guess 60 lumens but thats just a guess.there realy is no way to convert lux to lumens.but of course the more lumens there is ya will have more potental to get moe lux but i find charlie always gets a amazeing amout of lux per lumen


----------



## gregw (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Depends on the bin of the LuxIII in the LH... According to the chart here, a T bin LuxIII should give between 67.2 - 87.4 Lumens.. Lux is the amount of measurable light that you get at a certain point at a certain distance, and AFAIK, cannot be converted to lumens...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

All LionHearts will carry T-ranked Luxeon IIIs. All of'em.

I saw and noted the various posts about Aussies, Mini-LGIs, clips and cleavage.

I am taking my daughter and visiting nephew out surfing today, probably at Duke's off Waikiki Beach if we can find parking, to be followed by a HAT event upon my return this afternoon. After that I will address (some of) the above topics upon my return. Happy Fifth, everyone!


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Lux is a measure of intensity, and is distance-sensitive. Ideally, lux is measured @ 1 meter from the light source.

If you have an intensity measurement and a nominal beam angle, you can _roughly_ calculate lumens using several formulas that are difficult to locate - likely because of their inaccuracy.

Several such formulas are discussed here - candles vs. watts


----------



## gregw (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*idleprocess said:*
Lux is a measure of intensity, and is distance-sensitive. Ideally, lux is measured @ 1 meter from the light source.

If you have an intensity measurement and a nominal beam angle, you can _roughly_ calculate lumens using several formulas that are difficult to locate - likely because of their inaccuracy.

Several such formulas are discussed here - candles vs. watts 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, I know about the formulas, but don't know how accurate or representative it is.. Maybe Charlie could send a "typical" LH at the end of the production for Integrating Sphere testing to find out the actual Lumens.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif It would be interesting to see how close LH comes to the SNII at 216 Lumens. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Sorry for the Off-topic discussion.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif Back to your regularly scheduled program about the up coming "King" of small lights, the *LionHeart* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Gregw, if you will pay for all of it, I'll send my black VIP with BH and BBH along with my LH (when they arrive) off to have them tested in an integrating sphere.

However, I don't know who provides this kind of service, any here know who does? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Britt


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

i think we have a few guys who made.a kinda spear to test lumens. i think one wasmade from milk carton.other one was made from kitty liter box .


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

ragzz, this must be some kind of good omen/sign for you. Nice watermelon logo. Nice fridge! Have you considered changing your fridge light to LED?

thank ya charlie got fridge a couple mouths ago other one did i was worreid about this one .cause it was a good price but its been very good. its basic but works my first new fridge. but far as led i do think about doing that but then i thought that bulb is only on like 10 minutes per dayor so..but in same thought i think it would be cool to mount a luxeon to the metal part of cabinet cause it wouldbe cool running. lol and the watermelon that was so weird when i saw the logo . its my lionheart melon


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hi srue,
The 20" Dell LCD rocks!/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif I have one also, and know resolution and size. There aren't that many 20" monitors so... a good guess to be honest! (works REALLY nicely with my Precision M60 notebook!!)

So the LH is the same size on my monitor as yours /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif hmm funny that!

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Oh boy,

Is it too late to get on the list? I've decided I want this to be my first Mr. Bulk light!


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Reno said:*
Oh boy,

Is it too late to get on the list? I've decided I want this to be my first Mr. Bulk light! 

[/ QUOTE ]no it aint go here
sign up list


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Dammit, I dreamed about the LionHeart last night. I dreamed that they were becoming standard issue in primary schools (my wife is a primary teacher, so I guess that's where that came from) but I still couldn't get mine yet. Nightmare!

Nightmare for Charlie and the HAT team too. Just think of how many they would have to make!

Hmmm: HAT Team. That's the Hawaii Assembly Team Team. I think I'm suffering from a bit of RAS Syndrome. LOL.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Yeah I need to get cash from the ATM Machine, whilst entering my PIN Number... LOL

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Not to complicate things, but is it possible to get the Li-on Heart without the charger? If not, no biggie as I guess I could always use a spare.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Beretta1526 said:*

Not to complicate things, but is it possible to get the Li-on Heart without the charger? If not, no biggie as I guess I could always use a spare.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Or you could always give it to me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

LH'll be sold alone, with the charger/battery package (or just battery) as the only "options" (for now). But ya can't buy just batteries or chargers by themselves, gotta buy'em same time as the light. I ain't no dang Pila dealer nor do I want to become one...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Looked up Pila battery specs. 150A: 1200mAh, 50mm length, 19mm diameter, slightly thicker than 123 cell. 168A: 1800mAh, 68mm long, 19mm diameter. 168A looks like a champ mAh wise, if not lengthwise for LionHeart.

Bill


----------



## Radiant (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
LH'll be sold alone, with the charger/battery package (or just battery) as the only "options" (for now). But ya can't buy just batteries or chargers by themselves, gotta buy'em same time as the light. I ain't no dang Pila dealer nor do I want to become one... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Can we get multiple batteries with the light/battery/charger combo though? Need backups for emergencies!


----------



## Topper (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Uh, I know a Pila dealer if you need spares.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Has anybody considered the Lions from the Strions? (did that rhyme??)

Aren't they supposed to have superior MaH numbers to the Pilas??


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Mr. Bulk, the only light I have to compare to this upcoming wonder is my Pila-based direct-drive PR-T. How do you think the Lionheart will stack up??


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Reno said:*
Has anybody considered the Lions from the Strions? (did that rhyme??)

Aren't they supposed to have superior MaH numbers to the Pilas?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Strion battery at 2000mah is bigger and thicker than the 1800mah Pila 168A.

Brightnorm


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I negotiated a price based on one charger and battery, although I don't see a problem with buying a few more I guess, as long as they are purchased with, and at the same time as, the light itself.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Reno, the LionHeart on High will at least equal the output of your light. This is of course dependent upon the respective Bin Codes of the Luxeons. But quality Bin Codes will not be a problem with the ones I have already set aside for the project.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Reno said:*
Has anybody considered the Lions from the Strions? (did that rhyme??)

Aren't they supposed to have superior MaH numbers to the Pilas?? 

[/ QUOTE ]


You're a poet, did ya know it?


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

He's a poet and he wasn't even aware of it.

I'm not a poet and I never have been. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
I negotiated a price based on one charger and battery, although I don't see a problem with buying a few more I guess, as long as they are purchased with, and at the same time as, the light itself. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would go for a spare battery, a definite must, to ensure the LionHeart is always brightly shining. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Wave (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
I negotiated a price based on one charger and battery, although I don't see a problem with buying a few more I guess, as long as they are purchased with, and at the same time as, the light itself. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would go for a spare battery, a definite must, to ensure the LionHeart is always brightly shining. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto!


----------



## 83Venture (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I will probabily get a spare also, this will be my first recharagable/Pila light.


----------



## cue003 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Yep, having an extra battery would be a very good idea for extended use etc and you always have a "backup" ready. 

This will be my first Pila light and I am sure if the Pilas are what everyone says they are I may have to try to convert some of my other lights to Pilas as well. 

Thanks


----------



## Likebright (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I have been using Pilas for a year now in everything that will take them. I have found them to be a good and dependable rechargeable. They are a bit pricey but once you've got em, you got em. All mine are still going strong. 
Size wise the 150 would be better. There don't seem to be as many flashlights using these. Two of them replace 3-123s in size.
Most of lights I have, that can, run on 168 as they replace two 123 batteries in size.
Which ever one is decided on I think everyone will be pleased.
Mike


----------



## mbs (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Charlie!

I've been following this post from the beginning but I do not recall seeing something about alternate power. Will the LionHeart run on CR123's? 

My concern would be having a backup to a backup Pila. My concern might be somewhat paranoid, but I know I woule feel better if I knew that if I forgot to recharge the Pilas and let them self drain, that I could pop in a few 123's and be up and running while the Pilas are recharging.

Regards, 

Myron


----------



## mst3k (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hmmmmmm yes a backup battery would be nice................or..........I could just grab one of my other 4 Mr Bulk lights or several dozen other lights sitting on my shelf /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## georges80 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*mbs said:*
Hey Charlie!

I've been following this post from the beginning but I do not recall seeing something about alternate power. Will the LionHeart run on CR123's? 

My concern would be having a backup to a backup Pila. My concern might be somewhat paranoid, but I know I woule feel better if I knew that if I forgot to recharge the Pilas and let them self drain, that I could pop in a few 123's and be up and running while the Pilas are recharging.

Regards, 

Myron 

[/ QUOTE ]

Pila's (Li Ion) have quite low self discharge, a little higher than a straight Li Ion cell due to the Pila's self discharge circuitry, but e ven after sitting for 6 months you should have plenty of capacity for any emergency requirement.

As far as alternate battery sources - Charlie named it the "LION"heart for a reason - the Li-Ion battery is the heart of this light and IS the battery you need to use.
Buy a spare (Pila) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

george.


----------



## JimH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

It looks like MR Bulk might need to start laying in a supply of Pilas. Based on recent posts, it seems like many buyers (me included), if not most, are interested in getting a second battery when they order their LionHeart.


----------



## Vifam (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Depend on price, I might consider get third battery for LionHeart. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Oh, just go ahead and get a dozen of'em, then you can buy a Pila flashlight as well and use'em it that, too!

Bear in mind that the 150 (we are probably going with this size since overall LionHeart length is a strong consideration) is 1.5 times the length of a CR123. This is also for a reason - you can't fit two CR123s as 6V would burn out the light (the LH circuitry is not a stepdown converter). Although in a pinch you *could* use a single 123 (it will still light up pretty good) with a bunched up ball of aluminum foil as a spacer.

_Hmmm...I wonder how ol' George knows so much... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif _


----------



## rfdancer (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

The others are right. For those of us without Pila's you can bet we'll be looking for at least two batteries when they're available.


----------



## 83Venture (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Mr. Bulk said: "Although in a pinch you *could* use a single 123 (it will still light up pretty good) with a bunched up ball of aluminum foil as a spacer." 

How long before the accessories start? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

REGULAR RETAIL:

Pila Charger - ~$43
Pila 150A - ~$24(x2 = ~$48)
Pila 168A - ~$30 (x2 = ~$60)

Using the above figures, those without anything Pila and wanting at least one 150A battery would end up spending $67 in addition to the cost of a LionHeart. Two batteries would bring this up to $91...

And if you buy 168A's these combos would now be $73 and $103 respectively, again not yet paying for the light.

Going by quoted figures on the deal I got, it would knock off about 15%-20% from the batteries and 7%-10% from the charger, so say for figuring purposes roughly 12% off on everything combined assuming you buy two batteries (unless you are only buying batteries and already own a Pila charger, then you would enjoy the 15%-20% discount on batteries mentioned above). There is no additional shipping cost (well, maybe a buck or two at most) since it is hoped they will all be sent to me in *bulk* (hooboy, I _like_ that word for some reason) and I would include them in the same package with your LionHeart. But keep in mind that this deal is only for LH purchases, and only within reason. If someone wanted more than one charger or more than two of each/either battery type, I would probably decline as the dealer is making hardly any money, and is only trying to help the CPF Collective.

You may wonder why I am quoting figures for the 168A. Well, for those wanting absolute maximum runtime and a probable slight edge in maximum brightness on High, you would use the longer battery tube which is designed to accept the 168's. But you would have to live with a 4¼-inch long light. The VIP was 4-1/8 inches (or 4-9/16 inches with the BulkHead) so if you found that size acceptable, the LH w/168 tube would remain in the same neighborhood in length.

But the first and only tube that comes with the LH is the 150 length, not only to keep the light under 4 inches (actually more like ~3.5") but also because preliminary tests show this battery size to be more than enough -- up to 150 hours runtime on Low, a full amp of current on High with the attenuate brightness output such current would produce, and runtimes on High *should* (have not completed all tests yet but prelims do indicate so) easily exceed that of the VIP.

So using the 168A's would only add gravy (if flashoholism can be viewed as a primary food group, which by CPF standards is quite likely as some are probably foregoing food to buy more lights...). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

I am hoping to have the final prototype body in my hands by the end of this week. We's movin' a bit faster than I thought we would...


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

ok raggie confused ya are saying ya may use a 168 but light will be size a vip? but more run time n brightness i say coool i like that idea.i am happy if its under 5 inches but smaller the beter but not so small i cant carry it


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Raggie, the 150A sized tube is the one coming with the LH. I think Charlie was just making a point about the 168's usability in the LH, if you have a tube for it.

I don't have anything Pila yet, so I'm going to go for the whole shebang plus a couple spare batteries. This is a great deal and extra work for Charlie with no gain other than the admiration and appreciation of the many buyers of the LH, as well as his own satisfaction at doing things first class.

That way, wherever I am, the whole kit can be forwarded to me and I'm ready to go. 

Lots of places I go to are off the grid, but many have a generator. The generator is usually run in the morning for a few hours to power communication gear and recharge batteries.

I'm going to put the Pila charger and extra cell in a Pelican Case so I can keep everything together. I've also a charger for my Motorola walkie talkies, I just purchased.

Now if they'll just invent a recharger for my batteries. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## rdf (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*

Now if they'll just invent a recharger for my batteries. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

or maybe .... a recharger for your recharger? 
heh. Hey, I hear Pam Anderson has one .... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

On a more serious note ... what a nice thing MR B is doing for us w/ the Pila setup. The good news just keeps on rolling. Also the "anonymous dealer" who's helping out with the Pila discount deserves a big Thank You!

Russ


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*rdf said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*

Also the "anonymous dealer" who's helping out with the Pila discount deserves a big Thank You!

Russ


[/ QUOTE ]


I think he's already waving at us from somewhere above this post...


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Jon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif I'll bet this is gonna be the start of long and happy relationship between me and Pila. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I'll eventually just have to get the DC vehicle charger, too. I just can't keep enough CR123s on hand. 

RDF, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif I'd probably have a stroke.

Edit: Hi Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Fellahs, now here is a photo of the entrance to a river cave in Belize. My VIP was hanging from a short lanyard looped through a belt loop with the light in a thigh cargo pocket. I'm taking the shot. Those are the intrepid feral bull hunters ahead.

Yeah, the LionHeart is gonna rule.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

BC0311

Now that looks like my kind of fun.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

i like canoes i had a canoen big fun


----------



## john_bud (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Mr. Bulk, 

A while back you wrote: 

[ QUOTE ]
Everything is variable until later, when I can begin to nail down some of them. 

Let me say this - if it comes out costing the same as the VIP I will NOT be making this light! I will keep one of the protos and auction the other or something, and that will be it. I don't want to drive costs of these "boutique lights" we are all seeming to make, into the stratosphere. I would like as many as possible to be able to afford one, and the VIP did unfirtunately leave a lot of people out. Hard to believe for the middle-aged well-off guys (myself included), but think back when you were struggling. How could we justify to the wife (or whoever) spending $160 for a - a - a - Flashlight??? 

So, since we will all mentally affix ourselves to the lowest figure we see here (I bet you are still thinking of the $5 I joked about at the beginning -- see what I mean?), then if I must state a range, let me state right here that it will go no higher than $158 including the battery and charger, or else I'm not doing it. 

So now y'all can affix your minds to that figure. 


[/ QUOTE ] 

Given your current knowledge of the Lion Heart project, are you still on track to meet the total cost target above? 

Thanks,
John Bud


----------



## cue003 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

BC0311

Great shot. Looks eerie. Like something out of a movie. Hope you had a blast during your trip. Any pics of the VIP lighting anything up within the cave etc? 

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Use your VIP for backup to LIONHEART.

Bill


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

John Bud>

Just think of the savings on 123's. Deduct the 123s that you would have bought over 500 recharges. Hey, the light and batteries are free when ya think of it like that.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

[ QUOTE ]
*cue003 said:*
BC0311

Great shot. Looks eerie. Like something out of a movie. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, like Deliverance. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Deliverance!!! That's it!! I was racking my brain for that name /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Anyone got a banjo??

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

Curtis, I am lucky I managed that shot. Juggling a paddle and the camera. The canoe is called a _dory_ , it's a hollowed out log. 

There are often poisonous snakes, primarily the Fer-De-Lance, clinging to the rock and trees around the opening. They hang there trying to nail bats and birds that fly in and out of the cave. None that time though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Raggie and Jon, I wished you had been there to paddle for me. I am too dang old for this.

AWTYD, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif You know...I thought I kept hearing a pig squeal off in the distance somewhere.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

The VIP will be the perfect backup for the LionHeart.

I will make a point of getting some photos of the VIP in action with the BH this trip. The LH will have to wait for the end of the summer trip.
Britt


----------



## cue003 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LIONHEART\"*

Britt, 

I am taking a trip to the Dominican Republic in Sept and can't wait to get up in the mountains with the LionHeart, VIP, TnC N-Cell and the Tiger85. I may even also take my DragonHID along and see how much earth I can scorch. If I go camping then I will be carrying the TnC around my neck and the LH and VIP in my pocket. I would probably have the Tiger85 in my backpack just in case along with a supply of 123 and maybe 2 or 3 n-cell. Don't know if there will be a generator to run the chargers etc at basecamp. I have never been on a real camping trip before so I may be overdoing it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

I hope to capture some nice pictures etc. Gotta just find a nice digital camera that is pretty small.....can't take up precious room that would be used for my lighting needs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I will for sure report back on my findings of the LH. It is also nice to know that in a pinch the LH will work with a 123 cell. I may try to make an adapter or something when I receive it to work with the 123 cells without having to use foil etc.

I am also not sure if I will have trouble transporting that many lights into another country. I don't want to have any taken away from me or whatever.

Curtis


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LIONHEART\"*

Yeah, the tune we're hearing is "Dueling Banjos" by Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs. De de DO do do do do do do... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## john_bud (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

JonSidneyB >

I am NOT complaining. I just want to know if the first price point put out will stick or if it is changing as the Lion Heart project progresses. One needs to get finances in order and find a way to keep the better half from becoming too grumpy at the cost. The fact that it will no doubt be one of the best lights to ever shine and the long term total cost of ownership will be less than a $0.99 2D Wallyworld special makes no impact at all. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif 

By the way, Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.giffor working out a deal on the pila batt/charger end of this deal. Hopefully, it will generate a lot of future business once people get a taste of rechargables. I know, it is raising the excitement level here!


John Bud


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LIONHEART\"*

Curtis, feel free to PM me with any questions. The half of the island you're going to is a world apart from the other half. Stay clear of the shared border. I'll bet you'll really enjoy yourself. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Britt


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LIONHEART\"*

Regarding using cr123s in the LH, if the LH uses a 150 you could use a single 123 and a spacer - the 150 is only 3.7v, so....

neg


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: \"Straight Pin\" is now renamed \"LION HEART\"*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
John Bud>

Just think of the savings on 123's. Deduct the 123s that you would have bought over 500 recharges. Hey, the light and batteries are free when ya think of it like that.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

hmm. well, if it used a single 123, then over 540 charges, the pila has saved me 900 dollars (540 for batteries, 360 for shippings, going by 12 packs of batts)..... cost of 2 150s and a charger is $67 (plus shipping, but yeah) so a saving of (say if it was $3 for shipping) $830! wow....

neg


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
Ya know MrBulk stuff dose sell for a premium on the secondary market. I guess that means he isn't charging us enough for them... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, that's why the price structure for this one may change...also due to some tempting extra design changes that could be added, perhaps there will be two versions, a "regular" and a "primo" model...we'll see.

*Neg2LED, any thinner and the tube walls would have to be made of cigarette wrapper paper.*

Britt, along this time next year we may have a Belize Chapter of CPF - led by a certain taxidermist...

Nate, thanks!

flashlight , yes if only the periods were added to "Leo"... 

[/ QUOTE ]

you know, if ya used the thinner cell, you could make the wall thinner.....

neg


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

PS: i finally got it. LIONheart means Lithium Ion Heart. i get it. the battery is the heart. d'OH!!

neg


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Britt, that's the first thing I thought of too, Deliverance! But I'd just wait till dark and blind'em...

john_bud, yes I did write that. but that was a While back. That was without the PWM computer programmed dimming circuitry, smooth scrolling of brightness levels (now with possibly the capability of CHOOSING smooth or "chunky" scrolling), cost of the logo, etc., not to mention the $400+ that my lights can apparently bring, would it be fair to break even or take a small loss to do this? I think not. And if it does come to that then again as I said, I will Not be doing this project.

But if the Pila charger and one battery sets you back, say, $57 (~$38 + $19 approximately), then at $101 for just the light I am still good to go aren't I?

And as JonSidneyB says, this light pays for itself! In fact y'all should pay me even MORE for thinkin' of it! The LionHeart will actually MAKE you money after the first hundred charges! And it is rechargeable up to 500 times!!! So yeah that does sound pretty good indeed, just like how the solar water heating system guy told us when we first looked at them a couple decades ago, the system pays for itself in savings, and then keeps on putting money in your pocket after that.

So with the choice of smooth or chunky brightness scrolling, and paying for itself through recharging, I am officially changing the name to - the Solar Jiffy-Lite! (j/k...)

Neg2LED, are you Sure you want to dish out extra money buying expendable CR123s (which would work, although probably a bit dimmer)?


----------



## Rudi (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hello. Newby here.

Any update on the previously suggested possibility of a premium version of the LH? It seems that many who signed up would gladly pay premium price for premium LH.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

This will be my 4th mr bulk light .Sadly i sold my ragmag so ill only have 3.Im so excited .I crown charlie aka mr bulk the king of led.


----------



## 83Venture (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

All Hail King Bulk the First!


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
So with the choice of smooth or chunky brightness scrolling, and paying for itself through recharging, I am officially changing the name to - the Solar Jiffy-Lite! (j/k...) 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I am so-o-o glad you were just kidding. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

$101.00 for the LH by itsownself? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif That's $91.45 less than the VIP (with BH) which the LH outperforms! I think you're robbing yourself, Charlie. You big-hearted old guy.

That's also far less than I expected to pay. Will it mess up your bookeeping if some of us pay more in order to increase your margin?

If you and the HAT can give, I can too. Some of the LH buyers are on stricter budgets than others. Me, I'm a full-blown flashaholic and I'll sell my refrigerator for a Mr. Bulk flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## cue003 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Britt, maybe Charlie will make the premium version he mentions early on in the thread and that will be the "big-daddy" priced version. Maybe that $101 is the "regular" version...if you can call a Mr. Bulk light _regular_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I too don't mind sending something extra for Charlie and the HAT team.

Curtis


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Attaboy, Curtis /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I've been thinking about your trip to the DR off and on since last night. I'll try to get a PM off to you before I leave tonight. Couple of suggestions for some gear that I've been real happy with.

Definitely take your LH and charger and your VIP. No harm in taking the other lights except for the extra mass and more things to make sure you don't leave behind. The VIP was all I needed for a 5 day/night bush hump. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## zackhugh (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I hope the LH is done by the time this trip happens; I haven't heard any timetable yet and if you're lucky it'll be done and shipped to you before then. But then again, at least there's the trusty VIP to carry...


----------



## cue003 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Steve, you are right. I will have the VIP with BH and hopefully BBH to hold me over. My fingers are crossed for a mid Sept (trip is on the 12th) delivery. If not completed by then, I guess that means I will be *forced* to schedule another trip specifically to use the LH. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Curtis


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

The feature-rich drive system will be in All LH's so no, probably no premiums this time. If all goes well with acceptance (and e-bay final bids would indicate this I guess!) there may be a second run of premiums, but it would be primarily a fancied-up version with nice knurling, colors, special anodize, etc. There is really no way from what I can see at this point to improve the LionHeart. Hey, this one might even be my swan song...and I'll be relegated to simply modding production hosts again...

If the price settles at $101 and you guys want to send extra to the HAT, be my guest! I in no way am able to give back to these guys nearly enough for not only their actual hands-on assistance, but for the camaraderie and friendships formed/enhanced which are worth far more than simply "helping out".


----------



## zackhugh (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
If all goes well with acceptance...there may be a second run of premiums, but it would be primarily a fancied-up version with nice knurling, colors, special anodize, etc. 

If the price settles at $101 and you guys want to send extra to the HAT, be my guest!

[/ QUOTE ]

Yikes! A premium LH sounds exciting, even if only as a conceptual possibility.

With respect to the second part, I can't speak for the HAT, only myself. Maybe the other guys will chime in with their opinions. I don't think it's necessary or maybe even desirable for extra money to flow in for our help. Others might feel pressured into giving and they may barely be able to pay for the LH and battery/charger as it is. I think we are repaid by simple recognition and appreciation of our contributions. Besides, isn't working with MR Bulk punish...err payment enough? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Topper (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Can we get A List of members of the HAT or do they change in the Hawaiian breeze?? I would like to thank them.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hi Charlie,
We'll be paying you for the whole package right? I'm just trying to get my budget together and want to ensure that we pay you right. So around $101 for the LH itself and around $57 for 1x Pila and charger. Pretty sweet!!!

Regarding the HAT Crew, maybe instead of paying them direct, maybe we could set up a "Meals & Movies Fund" ??? So that you guys don't have to fork out for these little stress reliefs whilst "on the job"? Just a thought.. 

Any one else got other suggestions for these humble people? I'm happy to pay direct to the team, but if they don't want that.... 



Don't tempt us with Premium Packages!!!! Well alright then /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif - but the differences will be cosmetic right? You mentioned earlier about possibly using the 168 Pila: would this be an option for a "premium" power pack, or is that merely to display the crazy run times of the LH? I don't want to throw a spanner in the works; just interested (I hope I have these round the right way!!).


Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## Fitz (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Just to throw out an idea: How about if there is an address given- say, Charlies, and anyone that feels like it can send a small "thank you" package with some of their local made food/drink/interesting items for the HAT team to enjoy on those assembly days? Just don't send anything that might melt!


----------



## BigHonu (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*zackhugh said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
If all goes well with acceptance...there may be a second run of premiums, but it would be primarily a fancied-up version with nice knurling, colors, special anodize, etc. 

If the price settles at $101 and you guys want to send extra to the HAT, be my guest!

[/ QUOTE ]

Yikes! A premium LH sounds exciting, even if only as a conceptual possibility.

With respect to the second part, I can't speak for the HAT, only myself. Maybe the other guys will chime in with their opinions. I don't think it's necessary or maybe even desirable for extra money to flow in for our help. Others might feel pressured into giving and they may barely be able to pay for the LH and battery/charger as it is. I think we are repaid by simple recognition and appreciation of our contributions. Besides, isn't working with MR Bulk punish...err payment enough? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

As a spankin' brand new member, my opinion (I am only speaking for myself) will not carry the weight of the veterans, but here is my $.02. I DO NOT, in any way, feel the need/nor desire for compensation. It may sound corny, but just getting together with a bunch of great individuals with the same interests is enough for me. I would much rather people use their excess funds to help Charlie out with up-front costs! I look at it like I'm just helping a friend out. No compensation required nor expected. That is my story and I'm sticking to it.

Aloha

Brian


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

All these offers of monetary support both public and private have been overwhelmingly heartwarming. And the classy declination of same by a couple of my beloved HAT members is fuzzier still.

So no, it appears we do not want any additional contributions at this time (of course, we can't stop ya neither...). But I believe it is in the real spirit of CPF that we all share the wealth, whether it be some cool new light that someone (not necessarily me) develops, or the reasonable pricing that I would hope all modders try to maintain, or the truly enjoyable male-bonding (watch it, Darrell!) we get to share at HAT events. Yes, this is all too cool - too bad I may have to raise prices on the LionHeart (JUST kidding!)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

In fact if timing coincides and some of you mainlanders are planning a trip to Hawaii, And some new light of ours is coming out, AND the parts/procedures to build same are aligned to enable a HAT event at that time, why, then y'all come on over, y'hear? (hey, mebbe I might could even charge admission...) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Thanks!

Oh yeah, one more thing - *UPDATE 7-8-04:

There is a 4MB sized video of the actual benched LH circuit in actual operation showing the actual SMOOTHLY DIMMING actual action, the link to which will actually be posted here some time tonight -- actually.* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Then those with faster net connects can view it, while others can - well, read all about it I guess, when the viewers post here afterwards. It is extremely cool and appears to be virtually infinitely variable, like turning a wall dimmer in your house up and down. Also the maximum current on High (which has already been met) will be 1100mA(!), just a smidge over factory recommended maximum spec for a Lux III. Although you super-careful types could run yours at just below that, in order to keep your sanity.


----------



## Delta_FHInX (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Good thing it uses a Pila, I don't have to worry about an irreplacabe battery. I'm looking forward to see the video.


----------



## Topper (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Mr. Bulk, Perhaps Earnest money for the Lion Heart could be considered? Some of us in life have done that for other things. It might make keeping up a little more trying however it would offset some costs you have incurred already as well as maybe cutting down the list, I do not expect many dropouts on this. Just a thought if it is a bad one then just toss it off but please do not Cutt me off! I 
can hardly believe I seem to be begging for someone to take my money!
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

woohoo a porno video


----------



## zackhugh (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I was thinking about this a little more and decided that yes, you should all PayPal me directly! I'll make sure the rest of the HAT get their share. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif Just kidding. If people feel that they absolutely must do something then they could make a donation to support CPF (many seem to have done this already), or organize/support something like Operation Enlightenment, or simply help out other CPFers as they see fit. 

BigHonu, be careful about what you say about helping a friend. You may end up painting MR Bulk's house or cleaning up after his dogs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
In fact if timing coincides and some of you mainlanders are planning a trip to Hawaii, And some new light of ours is coming out, AND the parts/procedures to build same are aligned to enable a HAT event at that time, why, then y'all come on over, y'hear? (hey, mebbe I might could even charge admission...) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

[/ QUOTE ]
I want a nickel tour in the event that happens.

Can I pay in advance and get a 20% discount? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## coachbigdog (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Ok,I know this is probably a stupid question,but who or what is HAT? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## jdriller (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hawaii Assembly Team


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I have been trying to convince Shereena (my other half) that we need to go to Hawaii for a while now... Now I have a reason!!! _"No you see, we have to go now - I've got a job to do, I gotta make some awesome little flashlights." "Am I getting paid to do it? Do I still pay for my flashlight? ... what type of question is that??? - Of course I'm getting paid: with the love comraderie, and the experience of doing this once in a lifetime event!!" _

Worth a try anyway...

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*coachbigdog said:*
Ok,I know this is probably a stupid question,but who or what is HAT? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hawaiian Assembly Team. Mr. Bulk and his crew! They are going to take the gold medal this year at the olympics. Flashlight production is the newest sport! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cue003 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Looking forward to the video.......is it here yet? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Curtis


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I'm at work, so 4Mb should take about 1 or 2 seconds to download, depending on the place it's stored. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I am waiting (not so) patiently.


----------



## BigHonu (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*zackhugh said:*
...[edited]BigHonu, be careful about what you say about helping a friend. You may end up painting MR Bulk's house or cleaning up after his dogs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Can't wait to see the video. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Huh? I thought you guys said that was Darrel's job? Something about he doesn't do anything anyway so he just does other stuff.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Here it is, the one, the only, LionHeart Dimming Video ! ! !

Keep in mind there is no picture of the light itself, this is a benched version of the circuit driving a "K" Vf binned Luxeon III (which all LionHearts will have) while activating the dimming sequencer. It will be shown traversing from end to end of the brightness range, then stopping midway to reverse direction which all LionHearts will be capable of doing. Enjoy!


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

The link isn't working.


Edit: All fixed! Looks like the dimmer is great! Good thing it wasn't pointed directly at the camera. It might have blinded us through our monitors. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I missed a tag. Try it now.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

OH, the link is working and the circuit looks very smooth operating! Wonderful job!


----------



## Fitz (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Cool! I like that alot! One question though- Does it always start from lowest and ramp up, or is there a way to start it from high?


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

The movie won't play for me, even though I have QuickTime. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Drat. So I need to install quicktime after all...


----------



## Fitz (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Try saving it to your hard drive and open quick time, then play it from file/open movie


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Fitz, good question. It starts from where you last left it when you turned it off. Press once and the light turns on at the last brightness setting. Then press and hold and it starts to ramp up (always). But if you were wanting to dim it, let go and re-press and it will go the other way.

When the light is off, pressing and not releasing (continuing to hold it down) will make it momentary, meaning when you let go it goes off.

_"The LionHeart, coming this summer to a (dark) theater near you!"_


----------



## gregw (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Looks Great! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I assume that it will keep the last brightness setting the next time it turns on.. However, is there any way that it can be started at the lowest or highest setting the next time? e.g. the nFlex/uFlex boards from Taskled will default to the lowest setting when started with the switch held down.

-- edit --
Guess Charlie and I were typing at the same time.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Fitz (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Thanks Charlie- that sounds great! Boy, it's going to be a long summer.......


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Darn and super rats! After all that about it downloading fast (it did) I can't install quicktime on my computer (I'm at work and don't have stupid admin access). Is there some way to convert it to windows media?

Otherwise I guess I'll just have to wait until I receive my LH for real ...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

gregw,

Although we Could do that, it was felt that a momentary is a much more desirable feature. I believe the nFlex/uFlex boards are sized/designed more for lamp-type applications where a momentary feature would not be used often or at all.

Plus we would get into this whole 50/50 choice thing (please, no more polls!), as some would want it to start at the brightest and some at lowest and some - in between? Realistically, when one turns on a flashlight one _wants light_ - like Right Now. Likely the last setting would have been somewhere in the middle of the useful range and thus you would indeed get useful light right away, to be adjusted as necessary thereafter. Also with this setup you can dial it in to whatever you typically start with before turning it off (lowest or brightest as you mentioned) -- "customizable" if you will.


----------



## bryguy42 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Any chance of having a spacer come with the Lionheart for the 123 battery for those of us who cant quite afford the pila option ???


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

That's a good idea - I don't much like the sound of alfoil. But I will be getting the Pila even if I have to sell something (eg my kidney)! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cue003 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

As usual, great work Charlie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif It looks very smooth and seems to cycle thru from hi to low and low to hi etc rather quickly. So if you turn it on an quickly hold, release, hold then it should go downward, right? Or do I have to start it moving upwards, then stop, wait, then press and hold again for downward movement? 

Curtis


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## rick258 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie -- Now your just teasing us. When ya gonna start shipping. The dimming function is WAY COOL. The LionHeart is going to be true state of the art - ie - BulkWare = perfection!!! THANKS for all you put into making these custom lights available to us. Rick


----------



## Toaster (Jul 9, 2004)

*New Lionheart video for Windows users*

Mr. Bulk, I hope you don't mind but I took the liberty of re-encoding your video clip for those Windows users who don't want to install Quicktime or who can't install Quicktime on their computers. The filesize is only 412KB as I used much better compression (Xvid) than Quicktime and I did some image enhancement so their was no loss in visual quality during the transcoding. Here's the link:
http://home.comcast.net/~toasteroven/Lionheart_Dimmer.avi

The video uses the Xvid codec. It's a free codec with no spyware. Go the following link and download and install "Koepi's Binaries - XviD-1.0.1-05062004.exe" File size is 618KB.
http://www.divx-digest.com/software/xvid.html


----------



## zackhugh (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif I like it. Now it's a matter of figuring out what level to have it on before turning the light off for default.


----------



## gregw (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
gregw,

Although we Could do that, it was felt that a momentary is a much more desirable feature. I believe the nFlex/uFlex boards are sized/designed more for lamp-type applications where a momentary feature would not be used often or at all.

Plus we would get into this whole 50/50 choice thing (please, no more polls!), as some would want it to start at the brightest and some at lowest and some - in between? Realistically, when one turns on a flashlight one _wants light_ - like Right Now. Likely the last setting would have been somewhere in the middle of the useful range and thus you would indeed get useful light right away, to be adjusted as necessary thereafter. Also with this setup you can dial it in to whatever you typically start with before turning it off (lowest or brightest as you mentioned) -- "customizable" if you will. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds good! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## gregw (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*bryguy42 said:*
Any chance of having a spacer come with the Lionheart for the 123 battery for those of us who cant quite afford the pila option ??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmm... then how could you call it the "Li-ion" Heart? Somehow, CR123Heart just doesn't seem to give me the same feeling.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## ZENGHOST (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Chiming in a little late here (how did I fall so behind on this thread)--but I am also inclined to refuse any compensation toward the H.A.T. I appreciate that so many people feel we deserve it, but I'm in it for the fun and it's a great thing to be a part of these awesome lights. I do like zackhugh's suggestion of directing contributions toward CPF or Operation Enlightenment as well.

And I am seriously drooling over the new LionHeart--can't wait to start building these /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif (though I may change my mind after working another 10 hour shift /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif )


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

this is sooooooooooo coooooooooool raggie gives it 2 thumbs up a high five. 11 out 10 stars and the ragz award


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

bryguy42, if I may be so bold as to suggest that if one does not plan to run one's LionHeart on the specified Pila, one should not acquire one. It would be like running a high-compression engine on Regular gas. Besides, think of the inevitable savings. The rechargeable setup pays for itself!

cue003, there is a 1/2-second delay on the switch, meaning if you want to change directions (or tunr it on in momentary mode) the switch must be depressed for 1/2 second before the secondary action takes place (dimming, momentary, etc.) so yes and no to your question, it would take a "quick" (1/2 sec) hold-and-release to get it going the other way.

Toaster, thanks for recoding it both smaller and non-Quicktime, now those who do not have access to QT can view it another way.

Yeah zack I'm going to leave mine in the Medium range. When I turn on a light, I want light! ("Light, Aziz!" or whatever that person's sig line was)...

Zen, what till call you over for like the 35th time. You might want some cash then! (a'course, I'd just recruit more guys, heh heh)

The RagzzMan has spoken (and rated it)!

Good night, all...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I take it that the ragz award isn't presented all that often.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

nah this is the first time.however i love all charlies lights. what cani say i love bright lights wuth perfect beams


----------



## zipperhead (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Video Clip is great. Just took half hour to download, cause I still got dialup. I'm glad I finally signed up for the Lion Heart #194( just made it). I first saw the thread when there were only a few people signed on the list, but sicne I had just received my VIP I was not planning to get this light. But after checking back every few days, I could not resist.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

This light has the Official Neg2LED Seal Of Approval.
10 million stars out of ten.

Guess what my birthday pressie this year is? why, a LH of course!

and for christmas, a mini lathe!

neg


----------



## BuddTX (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,

If I have a choice . . .

I vote for the Pila 168! MORE POWER! LARGER RUN TIME!

"But these go to 11" Nigel Tufnel, Spinal Tap!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*BuddTX said:*
Charlie,

If I have a choice . . .

I vote for the Pila 168! MORE POWER! LARGER RUN TIME!

"But these go to 11" Nigel Tufnel, Spinal Tap! 

[/ QUOTE ]


A-hah, Brucie, how prescient ye be! A longer battery tube to accept the 168A is already planned and will be offered as an accessory later, although it would expand the total length of the LionHeart to a staggering 4¼ inches!

OMG, that's WAY too big for an EDC!!

How will we carry it???!!!

(just a friendly poke in the ribs to those who insist smaller is better - yes, it is better until the day one REALLY needs light, like Right Away, and then it takes forever to find, then after you find it you still gotta find the switch, etc.)...

But hey, all in good fun -- until your life depends on it...


----------



## Klaus (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

WOAW - just catching up - this thing keeps on getting better and better

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif at Charlie !

And then with the larger tube you could even use 2400ma 18650s /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Klaus


----------



## cy (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I would be in on getting a longer tube option. Being able to run an 18650 would be icing on the cake. 

But I really like the idea of pila 150 form factor. Got in on the E1.5 body offer to upgrade my Mclux too. 

I'll be ordering extra 150 batteries for sure.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Da LionHeart List*

Mr. Bulk, what kind of beam is the LH going to produce? All throw or will there be alot of sidespill too? My only other Luxeon lights are the early low and high dome ARC LS's with nx-05's so I am accustomed to a rather wide beam. The LH intensity will no doubt blow them out of the water but I am just curious about what to expect regarding the tightness of the beam in this reflectored light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

im happy with both sizes.i find that the perfect size.


----------



## cue003 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Great...I think that having the option is good. For quick trips when the size and weight matters you can use the 150a. when you know you are going to need the power and runtime then the 168a will be there for the taking.

I like that. 

Which do you think will be your preferred method? 150 or 168? any specific reason for the choice?

Just curious.

Curtis


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I prefer the 150 due to size. If I were going off into the woods or something then I would opt for the 168. But then again, we are flashaholics and have 4 lights on us don't we?


----------



## gregw (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Just a reminder to those who plan to use 18650s that unlike the Pilas, there is NO low voltage cut-off, so you better watch your battery voltage if you don't want to ruin your cells.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

i prefer the 150 due to the size - someday (when i get my Lathe) i will build a light based around Pila 150s....

neg


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Neg>
build 500 of them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## rfdancer (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: New Lionheart video for Windows users*

[ QUOTE ]
*Toaster said:*
Mr. Bulk, I hope you don't mind but I took the liberty of re-encoding your video clip for those Windows users who don't want to install Quicktime or who can't install Quicktime on their computers. The filesize is only 412KB as I used much better compression (Xvid) than Quicktime and I did some image enhancement so their was no loss in visual quality during the transcoding. Here's the link:
http://home.comcast.net/~toasteroven/Lionheart_Dimmer.avi

[/ QUOTE ]

Bless You!!!!!!!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Klaus said:*
WOAW - just catching up - this thing keeps on getting better and better

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif at Charlie !

And then with the larger tube you could even use 2400ma 18650s /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Klaus 

[/ QUOTE ]


Hi Klaus,

Thanks for the kind words.

TO EVERYONE - With that said, I believe the 18650s are "bare" cells and use of this battery may not produce intended results, and may even cause damage to either the electronics or the Luxeon III. Also the circuitry is NOT your standard "down converter" type, nor was it ever designed to handle extreme over-amperage as the 2400mA's are capable of providing. Y'all been worned...

Radiant, the beam should be very similar to the PR's except with a larger "hotspot" but slightly smaller, more intense corona. So it will throw with the best of them, but give you a little brighter near-area coverage for walking, etc.

cue003, with the expected runtimes from the 150A Pila I believe the only real reasons for the 168A option would be for Really lengthy anticipated usage periods as well as a better "fit" for those with larger hands. But it is indeed desirable to have all parts of the "kit" whenever one gets anything new, not just for playin' around with till the novelty wears off, but also for *resale value* down the road ("Hay Elmo, this here LionHeart done gots EVER'thang ya might could git fer it!"). In fact we should all listen to Jon, he should know...

gregw, exactly what I was inferring above...


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Jon> Maybe i will........
depends on when i have $900 aussie to spend!

neg


----------



## Darell (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
the truly enjoyable male-bonding (watch it, Darrell!)

[/ QUOTE ]
Mmmm. Male bonding. Hold me back!

[ QUOTE ]
*BigHonu said:*
Huh? I thought you guys said that was Darrel's job? Something about he doesn't do anything anyway so he just does other stuff....

[/ QUOTE ]
Ah! Finally somebody understands. That's refreshing.


----------



## Darell (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey guys... a question was brought up about momentary function. Since I don't fancy being thumped by Charlie, I won't post a poll here. But if you'd be so kind, would you have a look at my poll here? I'm suddenly interested in momentary ON usage. Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif The reason for my question may or may not seem relevant at some future, undisclused time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Okay I voted...still gotta have momentary, and although the really, _Really_ *quick* use of fraction-of-a-second momentary (as in a flashbulb's time period) might be precluded, more "normal" use of momentary (as in a 1/2-second's worth) will always be available, at least in the LH. And the only way I can think of at this time to get an _extremely_ brief "flash" of momentary light (and how often could we use that, given the fact Mother Nature has not endowed the vast majority of us with the super-rapid-object/focus-discernment acuity to make use of it?) while still retaining the other features such as smooth dimming, _Auto-Doze_, etc., is a mechanical feature built into the switch itself.

BTW did I mention "Auto-Doze"? Yes, in order to preserve battery life the LionHeart will have this feature, meaning after a while with the light left on, it will gradually (at the rate of one lower dimming level per minute), begin to "doze off". Of course a press of the switch restores the original brightness that you started at and resets the cycle.


----------



## Delta_FHInX (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Let me get the switch straight. When the light is off, press and hold to brighten, then stop. Press and hold again to dim. Press and release quickly to turn on or off. Is this the sequence?


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Sounds good. I can think of a couple of times you might want instant light, and really short bursts of light though. Think of morse code.

I don't know morse code though, so that doesn't bother me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

I love the sound of this light. I even dreamed about it again.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Okay I voted...still gotta have momentary, and although the really, _Really_ *quick* use of fraction-of-a-second momentary (as in a flashbulb's time period) might be precluded, more "normal" use of momentary (as in a 1/2-second's worth) will always be available, at least in the LH. And the only way I can think of at this time to get an _extremely_ brief "flash" of momentary light (and how often could we use that, given the fact Mother Nature has not endowed the vast majority of us with the super-rapid-object/focus-discernment acuity to make use of it?) while still retaining the other features such as smooth dimming, _Auto-Doze_, etc., is a mechanical feature built into the switch itself.

BTW did I mention "Auto-Doze"? Yes, in order to preserve battery life the LionHeart will have this feature, meaning after a while with the light left on, it will gradually (at the rate of one lower dimming level per minute), begin to "doze off". Of course a press of the switch restores the original brightness that you started at and resets the cycle. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Charlie, could you define 'after a while'? Can the Auto-Doze feature be disabled or can I opt not to have it? While laudable a feature in terms of power-saving, like on a PC, not sure if I want my light to keep auto-dimming in certain situations.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Delta_FHInX said:*
Let me get the switch straight. When the light is off, press and hold to brighten, then stop. Press and hold again to dim. Press and release quickly to turn on or off. Is this the sequence? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Except you first press and release to latch the light on, then the rest of the sequence is correct.

bindibadgi, I guess you will have to buy a separate light with a Kroll or similar if you are going to send code (Morse)!

flashlight, we could make the programming any way we want, but it must be one way only for everyone (oh no, I smell another dang POLL again!).


----------



## flashlight (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

From what I understand Morse code is officially no longer in use but I guess there are some who still find it useful in certain sitiuations.

Charlie, I don't need any poll, I just don't need the Auto-Dohs feature /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Klaus (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*gregw said:*
Just a reminder to those who plan to use 18650s that unlike the Pilas, there is NO low voltage cut-off, so you better watch your battery voltage if you don't want to ruin your cells.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you positive on this or just thinking it might be so ?

Klaus


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Klaus, so do you happen to know if those 18650s have overdischarge protection? Reason is with a single output light the battery may not ignite the Luxeon eventually, thereby possibly saving it from overdraining. But with a dimmable light some may find it useful (or perhaps entertaining) to see how long they can keep going, dropping down through dimmer and dimmer levels until...*poof* -- new battery time! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## BigHonu (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Auto-Doze...

Maybe have it voltage defined instead of time defined? Then it may be a good feature to help protect the battery for those who can't get Pilas. Just my $.02


----------



## zackhugh (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

My opinion, FWIW (very little, usually) is that auto-doze isn't too appealing. The simple functionality as it was described earlier seemed perfect to me. Even if time-defined or voltage-defined, there is still the issue of the "appropriate" point where it kicks in. 5 minutes? 10 minutes? 20 minutes? I'm sure MR Bulk can figure out if to do it and where to do it without any poll (don't need no stinking poll!!!, etc.) and I'll abide by whatever is decided. It'll be a cool light in any event.


----------



## gregw (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Klaus said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*gregw said:*
Just a reminder to those who plan to use 18650s that unlike the Pilas, there is NO low voltage cut-off, so you better watch your battery voltage if you don't want to ruin your cells.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you positive on this or just thinking it might be so ?

Klaus 

[/ QUOTE ]


I'm positive... Take a look at this PDF file for overcharge, overdischarge tests done on a Sony 18650 cell.. The only protection built into the battery itself is for short circuit.. No overcharge or overdischarge protection is in the battery. Note that the last paragraph refers to a separate circuit built into the Sony power pack, not the 18650 cell itself. That said, I'm 99% sure that you can use a 18650 cell in the LH since the fully charged voltage is the same as the Pilas. You just have to watch the battery voltage so it doesn't drop below 3 volts since this will damage your battery.

Also, more info on Li-ion and Li-poly batteries can be found over at the RCGroups Battery and Chargers Forum, where we've been abusing Lipoly and Li-ion batteries for the longest time, in search of the highest capacity battery with the highest discharge capability.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

how about 7 minutes to auto doze? thats a common time..... maybe 14??

neg


----------



## Klaus (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,

all bare LiIons I know off have no overdischarge protection - except the known PILAs.

Driving a LED with a LiIOn in DD or buck mode using no circuit or a stepdown is taking care of the overdischarge protection naturally so-to-say as the current drawn below ~ 3V isn´t as dangerous to the cell - at below 2,5V the current drawn is quite nil then - this is pretty safe for the LiIon and in these two operating modes there shouldn´t be any harm done to any bare cell.

Using a boost circuit is a different animal - those by difinition are trying to deplete a LiIon cell well below any safe tresholds and will when used without care destroy a LiIon quite fast.

The question for the Lionheart circuit is what type of circuit you are actually designing in, if its not boosting anything I would consider it pretty safe - as I have some bare 18500 LiIons around I will volunteer playing the guinea pig when you start shipping those beauties. 

For normal use I consider the PILAs to be the best solution but for more adventurous types like myself I think the cost/risk ratio using bare cells is well worth a trial.

If you have a spare circuit I could do some free-air testing upfront to see how it behaves if this is of interest

A single cell light with designed-in or natural overdischarge protection and an avaiable LiIon charger will definetely have some undeniable cost advantage though.

Klaus


----------



## Klaus (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Gregw,

sorry my missunderstanding - I wasn´t questioning the potential of destroying a bare Li-Ion when overdischarging it - but as I tried to explain in my earlier post adressed to Charlie a Li-Ion / LS combo when NOT driven by a boost type circuit takes care of that quite nicely as the voltage/current curve of the LEDs we are talking about here is quite steep and below 2,5/3V there isn´t much current flowing anymore. I had been doing quite some testing with bare LiIons of various capacities and using direct drive or stepdown/buck circuits the results where satisfying to me.

The only open quesiton to me is if the PWM circuit Charlie is designing into the light is doing any boosting on its own - I doubt that as its not really needed and that would be my preferred solution as those nice high-cap 18500s I have on hand are crying for a nice light to be put into.

Klaus


----------



## cy (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Klaus said:*A single cell light with designed-in or natural overdischarge protection and an avaiable LiIon charger will definetely have some undeniable cost advantage though.

[/ QUOTE ]using bare li-ion cells opens up liability problems. Mostly from the recharging proccess, lots of info on this from the RC people.

This is one of the reasons stopping the Li14430 light from going into production. Using a protected cell like the pila would insulate the maker from liabilities. 

Personally I like the option of using bare li-ion cells, better choices and it's much better costs.


----------



## gregw (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*cy said:*
using bare li-ion cells opens up liability problems. Mostly from the recharging proccess, lots of info on this from the RC people.

This is one of the reasons stopping the Li14430 light from going into production. Using a protected cell like the pila would insulate the maker from liabilities. 

Personally I like the option of using bare li-ion cells, better choices and it's much better costs. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Being one of the RC people, I'm currently using unprotected/bare Lipoly 8000mah 16.8V packs in one of my RC Helicopters. I know there isn't any protection, but I'm willing to take the risk since there isn't any other way I can fly my heli for 20 minutes at a time. I do, however, have a voltage warning system on my heli that will tell me when I'm about to reach 3V per cell. As stated by Klaus, 2.5v - 2.75v is the lowest point for Li-ion and Li-poly, but since I'm pushing the cells at around 5C average current, I'm using 3v as my minimum.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

I would use bare 18650 cells in the LH if I had any since I'm pretty comfortable with the technology. The danger to users isn't so much the over discharge, but the problems of overcharging the cell at a higher voltage due to selecting the wrong number of cells or the wrong type of cell chemistry in the charger..


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Auto-Doze? You never cease to amaze me. I don't tend to use any lights for more than a short period of time, but this is just too cool.

wow.


----------



## cue003 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

It sounds like the Auto-Doze feature will be pretty cool, but like Berretta, I vary rearly leave my lights on long enough to take advantage of this feature. 

How is the autodoze gonna impact those that do run-time or output tests? 

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## Rudi (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

What's the point of a slow auto-doze? It seems to me that if auto-doze is inappropriate at the time, I'd want to know it sooner rather than later to re-start the cycle promptly.
Personally I feel that the advantages and disadvantages of auto-doze cancel each other out, unless the switch is very prone to accidental self-latching.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

im happy how ever charlie wants it.this light sounds more cool every day..was the runtime on high ever stated my brain is sleepy this am /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gifi think i asked before and it was answered but i forget and cant find answer


----------



## Radiant (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Auto Doze sounds interesting if the light was turned on accidentally but in regular use I don't see how it is beneficial. Kind of like a screen saver set to come on at 1 minute of inactivity. You constantly have to move your mouse while reading stuff to keep it away. I am sure the timer would be much longer than that but still I would rather make the decision of how bright my light is than have it do it for me.

Alot of times I will have my lights stuck somewhere that I can use them hands free while working and it would be somewhat of an annoyance to have to stop and press the button and put the light back while in the middle of something. I vote for being able to disable it somehow.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I'm cool with whatever Charlie decides to do. I can't say I wouldn't use it, or would. I don't have a light that does that yet.

I like the dimming feature. If there is a *simple* way to incorprate that into a separate soft switch for dimming and have a clicky (or facsimilie) in the tail end for momentary, on, and off I will be sooooooo happy. *BUT* if Charlie decides to do something different, you won't hear me complainin'!


----------



## Erik Johnson (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Auto-Doze? KISS. Please note I'm not calling anyone stupid /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Auto-dimming probably only helps for accidental light activation. So, you might please a few of the people some of the time, but annoy most of the people most of the time. Let me know if I'm missing the point of this feature.

Of course I, like priddnear everyone else on this list will take their LH, and like it [old man's voice]. It is Charlie's choice (which has worked well in the past).

Erik.


----------



## Darell (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Guys.... do NOT fear the auto-doze. I have used the feature in some of my projects. It will not get in the way, will not upset anybody, and EVERYBODY will be happy about it. I know nobody trusts Charlie here... but maybe you'll trust me? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

For I have said it will be so. And it is.


(edit: And five minutes later - below - you know why. Trust me yet?)


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

*UPDATE - 7-10-04:

Auto-Doze can be user disabled/enabled.*

Big Honu - voltage defined cut-off may be do-able, presently researching exactly that (however not for Auto-Doze, see above)...but for now Pila is The Way.

Klaus - I think Jon Sidney B. can chime in here, but he has told me of personal experiences with people running their Pilas till the light dies, turning it off (battery "recovers" a bit), then turning it back on to produce a little ember of light till it dies off again, then repeating the process continually until it no longer functions at all. And it was at that point the Pila was dead - forever - despite the built-in overdischarge protection. Hey Jon, care to comment?

I do know from prior exhilarating experience that "ya meet all kinds in this hobby", and the overdischarge-mongering example above is just one manifestation of the wide variety of the extremes in attitudes, opinions and behaviors of the various members in this very eclectic collection of flashoholics we have both here on CPF as well as non-posting and even non-member lurkaholics.

cy has a good point, yet if one presently owns bare cells the liability aspect regarding (over)charging is already being addressed as they charge their batteries for present applications, LionHeart ownership notwithstanding. Take gregw's current use of these in R/C applications as an example.

Yes Marty, I suspect the common average application of any flashlight is mostly confined to intermittent use; however, there are indeed the more serious flashoholics among us who really *use* their lights, perhaps as an aid to their employment activities which sometimes requires leaving them on for hours...

Auto-Doze as opposed to *Auto-Sleep* would provide fair and gradual warning rather than plunge one into complete and utter darkness...the flashoholic's ultimate nightmare!

Marty, yes there already IS a light that does that - the VIP!

Erik, oh yeah, I suspect y'all will like this'n all right!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Darrell - go start your Own thread! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

But as I already said, _*THE AUTO-DOZE WILL BE USER DISABLE-AB-B-B-B-BLE!!!*_


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

So long as we don't end up with something as involved as the ARC4, it's all good.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

idleprocess, not to worry, as it will indeed be "all good". The simpler the better.

Besides, freight charges from Hawaii could become quite expensive if I had to include a wheelbarrow with each light (to cart around the owner's manual if we put too many options in this light). This is a FLASHLIGHT after all, not a nuclear reactor or refrigerator...


----------



## zackhugh (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
But as I already said, _*THE AUTO-DOZE WILL BE USER DISABLE-AB-B-B-B-BLE!!!*_ 

[/ QUOTE ]

OK, sounds good.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

The Cheshire Cat on steroids has again spoken...


----------



## zackhugh (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey, you gonna make me self-conscious about my avatar. Maybe I should change it to a smiley face or something more wholesome.

Anyhow, back on topic, I probably shouldn't post my opinions about the features of your lights because:

1. I'm not fully informed about the development and you're always at least a couple of steps ahead of me and others.

2. You're going to make them how you want anyway!


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

how about: starting from off, you hold the button down for 5 seconds to toggle auto-doze on or off??

and how about a locator flash? thats only 2 options.... here's hopin this thing dont end up like the Arc4+ (even though i have my cheat sheet...)

neg


----------



## gregw (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
*UPDATE - 7-10-04:

Auto-Doze can be user disabled/enabled.*


[/ QUOTE ]

Great! I was hoping that this would be user controllable.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

neg,

Lemme think about it.

Okay, thought about it, and the answer is...no.

No other features will be incorporated lest I be accused of mimicking some other product. And don't forget the wheelbarrow, which I'm not including.

gregw,

That is correct.

Hey CCOS (Cheshire Cat On Ster - aw, nevermind!),

Regarding no. 2, you are sooooo right. No DBC (Design-By-Committee) will take place on this light. The VIP turned out pretty well I think, so y'all will have to just trust me (and my partners) on this one.

As I am saying, the LionHeart WND (Will Not Disappoint). And if it does then heck, just go e-bay it for twice the price... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

well i know who im giveing my vote for luminescence award to this year..looks like i can vote for him in 2 catagories this year


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Klaus (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
well i know who im giveing my vote for luminescence award to this year..looks like i can vote for him in 2 catagories this year 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ok then - thats LED flashlight and LED rechargeable flashlight then - but what about LED flashlight manufacturer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif

Klaus


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Klaus said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
well i know who im giveing my vote for luminescence award to this year..looks like i can vote for him in 2 catagories this year 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ok then - thats LED flashlight and LED rechargeable flashlight then - but what about LED flashlight manufacturer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif

Klaus 

[/ QUOTE ]cool then its 3 awards . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Aw shucks, I ain't no manufacturer, I's just a modder ('cept our daughter calls me Fodder)...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Klaus (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Klaus said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*

well i know who im giveing my vote for luminescence award to this year..looks like i can vote for him in 2 catagories this year 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ok then - thats LED flashlight and LED rechargeable flashlight then - but what about LED flashlight manufacturer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif

Klaus 

[/ QUOTE ]cool then its 3 awards . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
..snip.. I ain't no manufacturer, I's just a modder 

[/ QUOTE ]

Shut up Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif - in doubt its manufacturer/modder then - no reason to duck´n´hide - if you break the highest *lummies per person ratio* ever achived its well deserved /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Klaus


----------



## flashlight (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*gregw said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
*UPDATE - 7-10-04:

Auto-Doze can be user disabled/enabled.*


[/ QUOTE ]

Great! I was hoping that this would be user controllable.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto. Thanks Charlie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Ok, I will chime in. Using the Pila batteries intermittently or all at once until voltage protection kicks in is fine. Once it dies, charge it up. Fading and such will not hurt it. What can be had is this. Lets hypothetically say the protection kicks in when 40% of the juice is still in there and you let the battery rest a few hours. The voltage creeps up and you use it again, since the protection is voltage sensitive it works again and you run it until dead, there might not be any harm at all yet but now you are hypothetically at 30%. You do this again by letting it rest a few hours and it is now 20%. This is a way to defeat the protection at some point as you found a way to fool it and drew it down below where it would have been drawn by hitting it again and again and again.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Mr. Pila has spoken! (and BTW Ms. Pila is looking very lovely indeed nowadays, please tell her we said so...) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

she needs a new pair of shoes....so I better sell lots of stuff.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

go to the mall and get a bag from some fancy store. then go to payless and buy shoes.then put shoes in bag and give em to her.but perhaps get ready to run just in case


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
go to the mall and get a bag from some fancy store. then go to payless and buy shoes.then put shoes in bag and give em to her.but perhaps get ready to run just in case 

[/ QUOTE ]

ingenious /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Charlie....
Denise said thank you.
Raggie, she said you better not try it. I guess she should not have seen the post if I was going to try this.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Or you could buy a Nice pair of shoes and then go to Pay - waitaminute, that won't work. What was I thinking?

I once bought a really el cheapo (plastic!) pocketbook for my wife for her birthday, but then I put a pair of (real) diamond earrings inside...


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Very smooth. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Klaus (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
I once bought a really el cheapo (plastic!) pocketbook for my wife for her birthday, but then I put a pair of (real) diamond earrings inside... 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

I guess the change of looks on here face was priceless - Mr Tease /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Klaus


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Yeah, and guess what _AYE_ got later that night... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

The pocketbook?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

HAW!!! (but yes in fact, she told me to return it and give her the $6...)


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Charlie,
This is turning out to be an awesome light I must say. It will be money well invested (not spent as such - its the light that "just keeps on giving")

I was, and am still to an extent, tempted by the Arc4+ - though I haven't used one; I've played with the simulator, and whilst I like the end cap switching, and form factor - I can use the interface, though under duress I don't see how you are going to remember all that! 

The LionHeart is an extremely intuitive (sounding) interface _(if you can call a single button an interface but you know what I mean)_ and I think this light is going to be a winner!

Looking forward to it... though the pocket book doesn't like my new addiction! ($350 of flashahol in the last three weeks!!)

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Simple basic necessities:

Food = fuel for human beings

Gasoline = fuel for cars

Flashahol = fuel for Flashoholics /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

You got those all in the wrong order. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Thats exactly my point - fuel for Flashaholics /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif we *need* it!!!

I'm way too fueled up this month!!! (seriously, I got told off by the Mrs!!!)

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Better make that over $500 of *<font color="red">flashahol</font>* in three weeks... just had a look at both CC statements!! DOH!!!!

but its only money hey?? I don't need to eat lunch for two weeks do I? No... No I don't /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif and dinner is overrated isn't it??


Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Rent, insurance, and utility bills are are secondary.


----------



## Wrangler (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Just a question,
in case I missed it. Can I pay the LH in advance already and how much is it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Cheers,
Wolfgang /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Christoph (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Wrangler said:*
Just a question,
in case I missed it. Can I pay the LH in advance already and how much is it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif



I'll second the pay in advance as I am not able to get here as much as I used to (I'm desperately trying to curb my flashaholisim) so I am ready to pay as soon as the price is set.
Chris /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

The LH itself is around $100 but around $60 for the Pila Charger and Battery - I don't think you can buy them separatley (what would be the use?). People correct me if I'm wrong on price and combo packs???

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## BuddTX (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*BuddTX said:*
Charlie,

If I have a choice . . .

I vote for the Pila 168! MORE POWER! LARGER RUN TIME!

"But these go to 11" Nigel Tufnel, Spinal Tap! 

[/ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ]

Spinal Tap "11" part 1 
Spinal Tal "11" Part 2


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

double trouble posty toasty!!! 

Oh dear that spinal tap clip is funny at 2.15am!!!


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Budd,
I like the Pila 168 "11" option as well... we should simply say:
_
1 x LionHeart with Std 150 Pila body
1 x 11 - cause its bigger than 10... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
_
Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*...still gotta have momentary, and although the really, _Really_ *quick* use of fraction-of-a-second momentary (as in a flashbulb's time period) might be precluded, more "normal" use of momentary (as in a 1/2-second's worth) will always be available, at least in the LH. ...

[/ QUOTE ]

Photon Eclipse functions this way; you get used to it.

Brightnorm


----------



## zackhugh (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

AFAIK, the final price and configuration haven't been determined so you can't prepay...yet. If MR Bulk follows his usual pattern, there will still be more info forthcoming based upon his work with one or more prototypes and then final decisions with regard to price and specs. Then a message to fire up your PayPal accounts will likely take place in a thread in CPF's Custom & Mod B/S/T (either the existing Lionheart List or a new thread).

MR Bulk, please correct this if I'm wrong.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, I'm a bit curious on how your planning to do the switch on the LH. Will it be like the VIP or do you have plans to make it easier for one handed operation?

I understand it will not just have 3 positions, but curiouos about the design.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Switch will be momentary, but not a soft squishy momentary, it will be a quality Japan-made switch. For a free preview go press some of the screen adjustment buttons on your flat panel (or at least hopefully very modern) computer display. Same with the buttons on late model VCRs.

With very short travel accompanied by a satisfyingly tactile "click", this will be just about the same feel as the type of switch we are reviewing right now, although covered by a rubber membrane for sealing considerations. Some versions we are looking at have been rated to 1,000,000 (one million) actuations.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

cool so if ya click it every hour 24 hours a day 365 days a year it will last 114 years!i wont need it as much then ill be pretty old /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hmmmm cool switch! I had visions of it being a single unit that was a clicky (push on and off) yet also turned like a volume switch for brightness...

nice ingenuity of available technologies!!!

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Ragzz, I gotta say your math is pretty dang good...and by then we'll all be seeing by the light of heaven's gates anyway.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*impact_blue said:*
I had visions of it being a single unit that was a clicky (push on and off) yet also turned like a volume switch for brightness...

Cheers,
Nathan 

[/ QUOTE ]


Naw, that'll be in the _Next_ light... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Charlie,
Just a query, as I know this is set in stone and we have some pretty schweet Lux III's set aside for this. 

For the amount of power the LH can supply (or a 1x123) is there any advantage, or use, to have a LuxV in this sized device? Just wondering, as I know you need quite a bit of power to drive the LuxV properly. So would a LH power pack or 1x123 be able to supply a sufficient amount of power to deliver a decent amount of light. (decent amount of light being - bright enough to warrant the increased cost of the LuxV unit). If not is a LuxIII brighter "pound for pound" at this level of power delivery.

I know there are a lot of Arc4 references here, but I'm just wondering on the justification of the upcoming Arc5 having a LuxV though running primarily on a 1x123??? Looks like a cool production light - but I'm a little scared of the "menu"... So really wondering what *<font color="blue">MrBulk</font>* can produce /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

lux 3 are way better imho .they thow amazeily well


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

As I said, I haven't actually ever played with a LuxV light - I do have a BulkwareMag 3D LuxIII which is the longestest throwing, and brightest flashlight I've ever owned so I'm pretty damne happy with them. I'm just thinking Pound for pound though. With the same power is a LuxV justified?

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## neo_xeno (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

i would think a 5 watter would get way to hot in a light this small.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

plus ive heard finding a white 5 watt is hard.there tint ive seeen in most was gren but i only saw them at stores .


----------



## Geode (Jul 12, 2004)

*Cool*

Charlie,

Whatever you come up is going to be just fine for me. My technical aptitude extends to turning the light on and off.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

I believe Ragzz and Neo are right, the 5W will likely not be driven properly in this configuration, might get too hot if overdriven, and if underdriven may not be as white as many of the Luxeon 3s.

Pound for pound or ounce for ounce, the Lux 3 is a better light emitting device IMHO, especially in a smaller form factor. I have been guilty of trying to stuff four-dice Lux Vs in ever smaller bodies but finally settled on the Mag 2C.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

Hi Charlie,
It may be you honest opinion, but it is also brought about from much practical experience too! For that we all thank you!!! Guilt of experimentation is not a problem - you have to experiment to discover!! 

From my comparably limited expereience, going through pages and months of posts, the LuxV power drive issue from a light this size is much as I thought.

That being the case (slight OT but relavent) how can the Arc5 be a useable light? (other than short burts??) I suppose this is something we shall have to find out..

Lookin forward to the years of service the self funding LH will provide!!!

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

Wow that sounds sweet as hell about the switch glad I made it to the list !


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

So, now that you've mentioned another light that will come after the Lionheart, can we sign up yet? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

Hi Charlie,
I agree, let us sign up /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif No seriously you said you were going to take a break. You should (if you can let yourself!!!) VIP -> LH!!! Busy times!

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

here's hoping this thing doesnt top $180 for 2 batts and the light....

neg


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

well we live in hope Neg - but that sounds about the figure actually. Remember that the power is rechargable, and this is about the same as some much simpler lights...


Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

I have a couple of Qs.

First, is it possible to accidentally kill the Pilas by using the light intermittently? I mean what if you use it until it's almost at cut-off voltage, then turn it off (without it going out, so you don't know that you were so close), and this happens again. Would the battery potentially die? I do realise that this is pretty unlikely though.

Second, just to clarify on the (awesome sounding) switch. When you hit it once, does the light come on immediately or is there the 1/2 second wait? Same with turning it off? And when it's on, will a double click-hold on the second click give dimming, or do you have to hold it until it brightens, and then quickly press again for the dimming to happen?

I'm excited about this. I live on these types of updates.

Thanks again Charlie! I had another dream about the LH last night. I think it had a fuel cell though instead of a Pila. Maybe some day ...


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

It would be hard to do by just intermittent use. The case were it was messed up was letting it run till shut off, wait for a couple hours do it again, and again. Runtimes were getting down to a couple of minutes then continuing until runtimes were less than a minute and then milking it somemore.


----------



## rdf (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

[ QUOTE ]
*Pi_is_blue said:*
So, now that you've mentioned another light that will come after the Lionheart, can we sign up yet? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Heh. What Pi said. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

If so, I'm in at #2. Unless Pi isn't sure. Then I'll take #1. 

Don't really need to know what it's gonna be. If it's from Bulkworks, I'll need one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Charlie, do you ever slow down? 

Russ


----------



## rick258 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

#3 for the as yet untitled project. Rick


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

Charlie,
Apologies about starting rumours on the next project /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif what have I created???

Let him finish this first then he can concentrate on getting the LH right... But....

As I precipitated these rumours would that allow me to be *#0* - right?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## 83Venture (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

I'm #4. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jdriller (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

Yeah, this makes sense.
#5 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif


----------



## Sky (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

#6 Let's see--should be out around Christmas?


----------



## scrappy (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

How long is this joke going to go on....


----------



## neo_xeno (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

lol, there's a sign up list for the next light after the LH??? well then, i'm #1 for the light after the next light, after the LH!


----------



## D-LIGHT (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Cool*

Charlie,
You're the only person I know who can sell a rumor.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
PayPal ready


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

PREORDER SIGNUP for Charlie's unique *Oppen-Tellerlite* due out in October, 2006. The power source is a secret but here's a hint:







Brightnorm


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

lol poor charlie


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I regret I cannot comment on BrightNorm's graphic due to possible resultant sanctions by the NRC... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif although I can say with certainty that it will NOT have any shiny little "glow discs" anywhere.

We here at BulkWorks build Usable lights, a term which signifies that sometimes you might NOT want to be seen (as when the light is off) until the time is right. A constantly glowing emission point when the light is supposed to be OFF is more the stuff of novelty items -- or suicide...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

BTW for those sitting with fingers poised above their keyboards, there is NO sign-up list for any "next" light. If and when there is a "next" light, I will let you all know well in advance - on the "Next Thread"... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## cue003 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

wow, I go to work for a day and come back and there is already talk of a new light before the LH is even finished. One has to wonder what else can be done in the small light realm after the VIP and soon to be rechargeable LH. I know I do.... I will be looking out for the "Next Thread". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Curtis


----------



## mst3k (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I'll tell ya what I would like to see "next" A Big *** Light. I think after the LH, I will have enough Beauty EDC's. (Yeah Right) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I want a Fog Cuttin Night Torch. 

LED of course.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

yea a nic ebig Pila Light running 5 3 watters /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif lol


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Space Needle II!


----------



## gregw (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

How about a dual/triple LuxV W or X bin with Pilas to become a Space Needle III? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

That will turn night into day! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hmmm, I seem to remember the one below bathing my living room in a noon-like brightness while taking the picture. It was at night of course, and this was the Super Needle with X3T 5W:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.






.
.
.
.
It's featured as one of the monthly "centerfolds" in the Official 2004 CPF Calendar.
.
.
.
.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I've always wanted something like that!


----------



## gregw (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Wow!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

I'd love to be on a list to buy one of those! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hi All,
Well I must once again push the virtues of the BulkWare LuxIII 3D Mag, whilst I'm not certain what the output of my Blue example is - it is certainly capable of slicing neatly thoguh the night sky - throwing further than anything I've had previously. Yes I've said it before, and will probably say it again - Highly Recommended.

Saying that I've not yet expereienced a Space Needle II - especially a haloed X3T Space Needle II. Almost was allowed to pick one up recently (std SNII), but it will have to wait a while...

Okay having an attack of Newbiness: X3T - whats it mean? I know its a bin code, but why are these so hot to trot?

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Check out this thread for some info on bin codes. X is just very bright, that's all. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## neo_xeno (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

it's the whitest and brightest!


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

back on subject:

Charlie, got any more pictures for us? we's all droolin.
ill be waiting....second star from the right!.....

neg


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Yes, back on subject - the proto body is done, but I will not show pictures yet because I did not like the final shape (it's purely an esthetics thing). The light will be so short and chunky (what would you expect with such a monstrously wide reflector yet sub-four-inch overall length?), but perhaps I will crop and show just the parts I accepted.

Off to do it now...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Here they are:














Obviously the change will be in the battery tube's shape/surface treatment in the middle portion. Also the taper where the head narrows down to the control module - this area will be finned to soften the chunkiness (as in the black silhouette graphic shown in one of the earlier LH posts).

The flat bottom (for tail standin' - Yay!) is where the LionHeart logo will be laser etched, ideally framed by the round cap shape.

That is all I can reveal at this time...Thank You for your patience!


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cue003 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Even with the pieces covered up it still looks sweet.

Is the head the same size as the BH from the VIP? They look about the same size but the camera could be playing tricks with my eyes.  

Curtis


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I agree with cue003: the light looks great even with the covered part. LOVE the flat tailcap - reminds me of my 6C! Lookin' awesome Charlie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Got alot of people drooling - you're ruining alot of keyboards. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## coachbigdog (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Did I miss when we would need to prepay by? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, I can't see how bad the body can be...
The rest looks great!


----------



## flashlight (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I like it already! Charlie, give it the curves of a Hawaiian hula girl & it'll be perfect! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

This is really really neat...I can't wait to get my hands on one myself....Oh, I don't think I will need batteries and charger. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Looks like it's sleeping on a park bench under a newspaper...


----------



## Radiant (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Are the fins going to be smooth or knurled? I am all for smooth ones but it really isn't a big deal /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Radiant (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I unmasked the Lion and threw in my own take on it.






The long recessed or raised area along the center part makes it look less thick and the fins at the rear balance it out.

Just an idea /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Let me get this straight.

It's a little under 4" long and about 1.25" wide at the head.

It has a 27mm reflector, T bin Lux3, 2mm thick glass UCL.

It will be bead blasted to look like stone, with a cool laser etched logo. 

It will tail-stand.

It's rechargeable LiIon and comes with charger.

Run time over 100hrs on lowest setting (?)

High mode at least as bright as the VIP on high with BH.

Single electronic button interface.

Over 90% efficient drive circuitry through all brightness levels.

Smooth dimming control.

Momentary function.

Water (at least) resistant.

All for about $160.

This really sounds awesome, and I'm sure I've missed lots and I'm also sure thaie will surprise us with more. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## cue003 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Damn, that looks like a natural fit. Way to work "PhotoChop". Wonder how close you may really be to the real thing? 

Curtis


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Nicely done!!! Love the look of this light! I think that knurling would be interesting, but the tactile finish of the bead blasted finish would also provide a pretty good grip.

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

charlie is the man!!!!.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Though shiny looks really good with those fins!!!


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Not bad!
Me like, me like... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## gregw (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Nice interpretation! Neat design! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Charlie,
THats a solid turned power tube right? So to install the proposed optional 168 pack, the head unit would screw off and you'd install the longer pack?

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## mst3k (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, that is pure art my friend. Functional, classy, simple, beautiful. Don't give in to Knurled/NotKnurled debates or anything else. Its your piece of art and technology that you are building and selling. Its not a commitee. Im really only saying this cause I hope you stick with your first gut design. Dude don't change what you have just showed me here. That thing is beautiful! 
It really is!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*mst3k said:*
Charlie, that is pure art my friend. Functional, classy, simple, beautiful. Don't give in to Knurled/NotKnurled debates or anything else. Its your piece of art and technology that you are building and selling. Its not a commitee. Im really only saying this cause I hope you stick with your first gut design. Dude *don't change what you have just showed me here.* That thing is beautiful! 
It really is! 

[/ QUOTE ]

So Gary, this means you want yours with the special S'mores anodize on the battery tube? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

impact_blue, very astute observation. Yes we'd like the tube to be end bored from a solid rod (although I can see the costs creeping up ever further) with the 168 option simply being a longer tube. But there are constraints as to how far one can cut into a solid tube, there's a width-to-length ratio (1:4? I forget), so a separate endcap may eventually become necessary, especially for the 168 tube.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Its fun watching new lights come into existance


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

It will be even _funner_ to recieve the finished product!!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

And it will be funner _STILL_ when I get the actual prototype up and running and take photos and beamshots and lux readings and side-by-sides with some known lights and, and...


----------



## Jackal (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Ha Ha you said funner!!! thats funny! 
.....funnier than funner is funnest.....
Yee Hah!
I'll be the first to say.... I can't wait!!!


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

im so addicted to the fun last night when charlie said he was going to post a pic i was so so tired i was falling a sleep at pc but i waited to see pic it was worth it cool light


----------



## mst3k (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Wow! Just a little observation about cool new products in general. Im enjoying the hell outta small online business owners products. 

I play guitar. I puruse a bunch of Guitar and Music forums.
I know I Know.......Get to the point. (Stop pokin' me Charlie, jeez) 

Because of meeting builders on those forums, I have some pedals on my pedalboard that are, quite simply the best sounding effects for guitar I have ever heard in my life.

There are a select few online electronics/musician guys that, we (other guitarists) are absolutely going nuts over.


Obviously Im also a flashoholic. I am just loving the poop people come up with in small runs anymore. There is just so much love to it........Ya know? Comeon you guys and gals.............Group hug............and Break..............whew don't wanna look ghey or nothin. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

WOW..........

neg


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Did you take your special happy pills today??? Okay seriously - I agree. Being into self defence (martial arts) and knives and flashlights and being a designer into 3D, flash etc etc... I see a LOT of forums, mailing lists and all... 
I just think its awesome to finally find a place like CPF where there are people from all walks of life, from all socio-econimc backgrounds (those who can afford to both buy, and feed SureFire M6's - and this who can't /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif) 
Anyways it is an awesome experience to be on a forum about something so simple as flashlights; have like minded people who love them as much as I do - and then find lights first modded and then custom built by a creative flashaholic like *Charlie "MrBulk" Wong*! To not only be included in the progress of this process but also have the ability to affect it is a rare honour.


Charlie,
Whilst we all might whine and winge about seeing your lights. Hound you with emails and PM's about where my light is, can you do this/that or something else and also buy lights from you - we also respect what you and the HAT do. 
You and the other designers and manufacturers who frequent these forums, bring the level of this community to a higher plane, which we should all be proud to be a part of. The LH and the interation with this light is and example of this. 
MrBulk, - Charlie, We salute and honour you!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hey Charlie,
tears wiped - and back to the light... whilst you mention that in a pinch the LH could run from a CR123, with a chunk of scrunched up foil - will it be able to run from the upcoming rechargable 123s? If so - would there be the option for a mini power pack? (short *Phat* light!!) Also do you know if the Pila charger work with the 123's?

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## Likebright (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif WELL SAID!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gifI agree whole LionHeartly.
Mike


----------



## JimH (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*


----------



## Radiant (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*impact_blue said:*
Nicely done!!! Love the look of this light! I think that knurling would be interesting, but the tactile finish of the bead blasted finish would also provide a pretty good grip.

Cheers,
Nathan. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie didn't comment on my chop, that *must* mean I am close? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif

Mr. Bulk? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
Hey Charlie, 
tears wiped - and back to the light... whilst you mention that in a pinch the LH could run from a CR123, with a chunk of scrunched up foil - will it be able to run from the upcoming rechargable 123s? If so - would there be the option for a mini power pack? (short Phat light!!) Also do you know if the Pila charger work with the 123's? 

Cheers, 
Nathan. 


[/ QUOTE ]

Yes
No (at this time!)
I dunno

Radiant - I dunno either...that HA3 OD green) natural is beginnin' to look mighty fine to me...so does knurling...which is why the picture was whited out in that area.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*impact_blue said:*
Hey Charlie,
THats a solid turned power tube right? So to install the proposed optional 168 pack, the head unit would screw off and you'd install the longer pack?

Cheers,
Nathan. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Actually an extension collar threading Between the original batt. tube and control module/head might be the best, cleanest, and cheapest solution.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Extension collar hey /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif could we then think that possibly an end cap on the extension collar could provide the rechargable 123 adapter?? Just an early morning thought /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

150 = 1.5 x 123 length

168 = 2 x 123 length

Collar = .5 x 123 length

Naw, don't think so...mebbe buy two collars? But then with the shouldering and threading areas required, it likely will turn out Longer than the 150 tube...


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

ok ya all got me confussed again we need colr to use the pilas or is it for something else?


----------



## Radiant (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
ok ya all got me confussed again we need colr to use the pilas or is it for something else? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I believe they are reffering to using the higher capacity pila's which are longer. If the 150 pila is used for the stock body then this would just be an extension tube so you could use a 168 instead. This prevents you from having to fork over the dough for an entirely new body and is also easier to carry both if you need to. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

What would be really cool is a twist-to-unlock telescoping, collapsable battery tube. Ok, now I am just dreaming..... Someone should figure that one out for another light though. Modders challenge? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

cool ty i understand now


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Now I see it!! Well it is kinda a moot point as 0.5 of a 123 doesn't give THAT much more advantage. The only thing I can think of apart from the two collar deal is making the end cap another 0.5 123 length, that tapers off to finish the end nicely. Then you'd prolly have too many accessories. Though looking at all the VIP accessories not that many!! Maybe sell it as a set so that with one accessory purchase you have two additional power supply options - without resorting to the technical tool - scrunched up foil!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

LH Accessory Listing
- 150 Power Tube
- 168 Tube/Collar
- 123 End Cap (in combo with the 168 collar tube extender)
- pocket clip /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Cheers,
Nathan.

[ QUOTE ]
150 = 1.5 x 123 length

168 = 2 x 123 length

Collar = .5 x 123 length

Naw, don't think so...mebbe buy two collars? But then with the shouldering and threading areas required, it likely will turn out Longer than the 150 tube... 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## bricksie (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

What about a reversible end cap: with one end screwed in it would fit a 150, and with the other end screwed in it would fit a 168? I'm not a designer so don't ask me how it could be done /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

See ya in California Bulky.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Probably the cleanest solution would be to simply have a second battery tube, lengthened to accommodate the 168A Pila.

The reversible end cap, while a great concept, would still keep the light too long (I wanted it under 4 inches, and definitely less than the VIP).

JS Burly,

Depends on who's doing the talking - you or the pitcher? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I will have a really hot chick with me....but not that one. I am bringing one from Oklahoma. The coming with me will be my best friend.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

keep it comin charlie!

neg 

p.s. im just posting meaningless cos i wanna know where i last left off reading...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
I will have a really hot chick with me....but not that one. I am bringing one from Oklahoma. The coming with me will be my best friend. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Does Denise know...? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Otherwise she'll be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

And then you'll be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

She knows /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## Likebright (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Jon or Charlie,
How much run time difference is there between the 150 and the 168 is it much? I wounder if the added benny is worth a second tube?
Mike


----------



## cue003 (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

It may be too early to get that information from Charlie. I think he has been testing primarily with the 150 and not the 168. I could be wrong but that is what I thought.

Curtis


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

The rating on the 168a is 1800mAH and the 168s is 1400mAH.

The 150a is 1200mAH and the 150s is 1000mAH.

That should give you an indication of runtime when compared between each other.


----------



## LightChucker (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Yeh, I like shorter too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Chuck


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

if it has at least 5 minutes on high im happy cause ya can rechage it.i like the size on my vip with bh i carry it that way now


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

W00t! i still think a mere 1/2 123 length collar attached between tailcap and power pak would be best, cheaper too , and also could be included with a LH for a few extra $...

neg


----------



## gregw (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Sounds like the 168a will have 33% more run time than the 150a, for 1/2 the length of a CR123 cell.. I'd vote for Charlie to offer this longer tube as an optional accessory. I would definitely be interested in 33% more run time in the LH.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## rfdancer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Likewise. Both size and endurance count.


----------



## Erik Johnson (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

It is actually 50%. The 168a holds 50% more than the 150a. The 150a holds 33% less than the 168a. I know that sounds goofy, but it depends on which quantity is considered the base amount.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*gregw said:*
Sounds like the 168a will have 33% more run time than the 150a, for 1/2 the length of a CR123 cell.. I'd vote for Charlie to offer this longer tube as an optional accessory. I would definitely be interested in 33% more run time in the LH.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Hmmm, I'm not really sure you have any idea of what we're talking about here -- your chargers might need to be replaced (from corrosion and disuse) by the time you would need to charge a 168a! And estimated 150+ hours on low (with a 150A) and there's still no telling what the runtimes will actually stretch out to be with the multitude of "Medium" levels there are either...(something like 64 levels total, this is why it appears to scroll up and down the dimming range so "smoothly", there are actually quote a few DOZEN of'em!). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## mut (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

For whatever my vote is worth I say leave it as MR BULK had in original vision of size. 

mut


----------



## gregw (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,

You may be right, but I'm one of those who like "BRIGHT" lights and will probably be running the LH pretty high up the brightness level. Looking forward to any runtime estimates on "High" with the 150a.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Reno (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

64 dimming levels??? Trying... to... kep.... composure...

WOOOHOOOO!!!

Mr. B, when will you be able to show us the final design of the body??


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

The final design of the body is up above, save for some "finishing touches" of the battery tube area...


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

weeeeee i cant wait its a new moon raggie has his vip and i know every light charlie makes is a step above the last hey ya want the best go with mr bulk


----------



## cue003 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, thanks for putting a summary of features/function in the first post of this thread. It made the information very easy to find and see where we are today. 

Eagerly waiting to see what the finished battery tube area will look like etc.

Curtis


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*cue003 said:*
Charlie, thanks for putting a summary of features/function in the first post of this thread. It made the information very easy to find and see where we are today. 

Eagerly waiting to see what the finished battery tube area will look like etc.

Curtis 

[/ QUOTE ]


Yer welcome. And as for your second paragraph, I may try a little experiment -- and see how many would actually go ahead and buy the LionHeart based on features alone, and nevermind about what the "gripping surface" will be like (although I assure you it will be quite the *GRIPPY Gryphon* indeed)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

At least you all know what the actual body shape is, with the finned head taper, etc. -- just the finish texture of the battery tube (which we are deep into negotiations and fighting over right now!).


----------



## HOH168 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

When would the first shipment of this gem flashlight is anticipated?... 2 or 3 months from now?? ... the waiting game is killing me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif ... any plans of making a bigger head like VIP's BBH?


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

My only opinion (thus far! hah!) about the body tube is that in the event you do fins like on the VIP that they be larger, with spacing equal to fin size.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

HOH168 -
The reflector is already pretty big at 27mm brighter than the VIP, and apparently holds its own pretty well against the VIP BH. If I recall correctly from an early post on this, Charlie advised he's not going to make a BH/BBH accessories.

As these lights are still in design and development don't expect to see them for about 2-3 months in the lovely USPS Global Priority envelopes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

Hi Charlie, 
Correct me if I'm wrong on either?? 

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Love the updated summary of current design features of the LH on the first post above - Thanks Charlie!!!

These I like the best:

[ QUOTE ]
*Estimated run time of 100+ hours on Low

High is brighter than High on VIP using BH

Single electronic button interface for one handed use

Near 100% efficiency at all 64 brightness levels 

[/ QUOTE ]*

As for design of the battery tubes - I abandon my initial ideas on a dedicated 123 additional tube/collar/end cap. Use the 150 tube and to legitamise the foil idea - a section of aluminium rod 1/2 123 long to place in the tube. Then either a Lithium 123 or (possibly) rechargable 123 can be used. I say possibly on the rechargables as is it worth it if you don't have them already. 123 adapter is worthwhile when out in the boonies however and you need to use the LH.... 

Sorry thinking again - I know it hurts and its dangerous!!

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

HOH168 - what impact_blue said. All of it, except that the LionHeart will be BRIGHTER than the VIP - WITH the BulkHead and ON High. Shooting myself in the foot here but hey, technology moves forward, eh? Ask the HAT team, they witnessed it firsthand during the BulkHead assemble-and-ship event...

idleprocess - the design of the battery tube's exterior will please all (who remain on the list, the rest would just jump off right away if it offends them too badly /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif ) and will serve not only an esthetic aim, but a practical function as well. And that's all I can say about that for now.

impact_blue - the tube will be 150A-sized, with a longer tube/adapter for the 168A to appease those who simply Must get into the Guiness Book Of World Records for small single-cell flashlight runtimes...

With that said, I believe the Pilas will be more useful than buying 123-Rs (rechargeable 123s), at least in this light. You see, the 123-Rs will still come out at the same nominal voltage capacity as the Pilas (~3.6V stabilized, or 4.3V fresh off the charger), while the Pilas possess a significantly greater milliampere-per-hour capacity, 1200mA (150A) or 1400mA (168A) vs. ? for the 123-R...perhaps JS Burly can clue us in on this as he is the developer and shall be vending both. The 123-R is likely to be better for downconverter single-123 lights but I am hoping the LionHeart will fill enough strata of flashlight uses that people will feel buying a dedicated battery setup is a more fiscally sound way to go. 'Course they will still need to buy the new 123-Rs for their Other lights, eh Jon? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

all i have to say is zuma buma lika mera which means absoltly nothing but i also will say this light is to cool.bright small lights makes me smile /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Mate, I can't wait to get my hands on this thing. I love it more and more every time I see someone post on this thread. I am so glad that I saw the list in time to get on it!

I'm really excited. I wish I had it already. It is snowing outside, and the power went out just outside town at a friend's house. I was just there, and I had a few lights to show off, but I really wish I had the LH!

Keep them updates rolling Charlie, we love it.


----------



## Geode (Jul 17, 2004)

*Guts*

Charlie,

I'm not worried about the final details on the body and texturing, just da guts. You are probably fussier than me (if that is possible), so I trust you on this one.

Paypal poised and ready to fire, just say the word.


----------



## cue003 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
....
You see, the 123-Rs will still come out at the same nominal voltage capacity as the Pilas (~3.6V stabilized, or 4.3V fresh off the charger), while the Pilas possess a significantly greater milliampere-per-hour capacity, 1200mA (150A) or 1400mA (168A) vs. ? for the 123-R...perhaps JS Burly can clue us in on this as he is the developer and shall be vending both. .... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie, you mentioned the 168A as having 1400mAH but from Jon's website the 168A are reported to have 1800mAH. 

The R-123 have 600mAH.

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Oops, I read off the wrong battery at 11:00 p.m. last night -- so it's even better, then.

Raggie/bindi/jeff, thanks dudes!


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,
This is just getting better and betrer.

Yep! As displayed here the Power of the CPF as a whole is greater than the sum of its parts!!!

So R-123 is not much use (comparitivley to the 150A) so---- I understand that when you mentioned the use in a pinch of the std Lithium (non-R) 123 with a bit of foil in the 150A power tube, you were indicating emergancy use right?

This being the case - I think that as the LH power tube is likely to be turned froma solid bar of alumininum, rather than tubing, we have the risk of having that foil get stuck. As this is solid tubing, you can't just remove the end cap and shove a stick through it to clear it out, so it could be a problem in 'the field'.

A small rod of aluminium the same diameter and 1/2 length of a 123 would allow the sure use of the std-123 battery for emergency use.

This would both negate the requirment for any additional sleeves, collars or power-tubes and remove the risk of stuck foil. It is going to be pretty tiny - so carrying it in with your spare battery wouldn't be an issue. 

This is just and thought, and as I feel this has gone on far enough This is my last thought on this matter unless provoked /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Nate, you'll have to make your own aluminum rod, sorry...I really did mean "in a pinch".


----------



## JimH (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

What's all this talk about emergency use. Name me one person active on CPF that would go anywhere where there was the remotest chance of needing a flashlight without carrying at least one backup. 

I, personally, EDC four lights on my person and another four in my EDC bag.

In any case if you can find such a person, he's/she's (for PC sake) probably on the wrong forum.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Haw! Well said!


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Wow - I have enough confidence in my VIP that the only other light I EDC is a CC "tough" keyring light modified for a 2032 cell/red LED.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Yeah sorry - don't worry about me - I'm going on flights of fancy here!!! Too true on the multiple EDC lights!!

Thanks,
Nathan.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 18, 2004)

*LionHeart Proto Photos*

The LionHeart proto body is all done (except for the final finish, of course). See updated initial post for more info and full pictures...


----------



## Fitz (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: LionHeart Proto Photos*

Wow- I need to buy a plastic cover for my keyboard to protect it from drool! I think it would look awfully nice in HA Nat, even though it will probably add to the wait time. Nice job, Charlie!


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: LionHeart Proto Photos*

Fitz, I bought a waterproof keyboard after I got zapped on my tongue for the third time and busted my computer...
Charlie, even after finishing summer school I'm getting a job just for your light! Looks really awesome; I can't wait to see the specimen in action!


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: LionHeart Proto Photos*

It's really coming together nicely. Someone might think you've done this before /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Thanks for the pics/update Charlie!!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: LionHeart Proto Photos*

Charlie, is it too late to get on the list for (2) units?


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: LionHeart Proto Photos*

The list is full, and even if you are on it you can only get *one* light.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: LionHeart Proto Photos*

OK, thanks. One would be great too. Hopefully some folks will drop off the list.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: LionHeart Proto Photos*

I just saw the pictures. I can't believe how lucky
I was to have stumbled on this thread originally.

It would take pride of place in my display
cabinet except that it will be in my pocket
everyday instead!


every day!


----------



## PaulW (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: LionHeart Proto Photos*

Fantastic photos. That is some beauuuutiful light!

Paul


----------



## easilyled (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: LionHeart Proto Photos*

Sorry that extra "every day!" was a misprint.

It wasn't intended to reinforce my message,
just in case you were wondering whether I've been taking
anything.

Not that I need to with the high from seeing 
my beloved LH!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cue003 (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: LionHeart Proto Photos*

AWE--SOME... The LH looks sweet. Great shots Charlie. Man, this thing keeps getting better. I like the signiture knurling of the VIP carrying over onto the LH. 

The runtimes that you reported are very impressive as well for running on high. 

What happens when the battery starts to drain? Does it strobe or just gradually dim down on its own? I don't recall if this was discussed. I am just curious. I am getting one no matter what it does. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Curtis


----------



## keithhr (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I have both the VIP prototype (natural aluminum) and the VIP HA, and I really like the bare aluminum, no finish to rub off, less costly to produce, I just don't see a downside to the bare aluminum although I like both models. Charlie, have you considered the bare aluminum? kind of classy in its own right, I don't think you have to HA finish the light just so you feel you have put a finish on it. Is there a downside to the bare finish that I don't understand?


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

WOW! That looks better than I had imagined! It looks so kingly just standing there. And I really like the knurling. It does tie it to the VIP, which means it is identified with quality and class. The knurling also balances out its "mane" (ie the fins at the throat).

I love this light. I would vote for HA, but I would certainly buy it any way it was finished.

We love it Charlie! Can't wait ...

Hmmm... sooner than we think eh? I like that too.


----------



## Raindrop (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

*WOW!* THe bare aluminum is sexy but I wouldn't mind the HA to go with my VIP either /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Kier (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I thought this thing was gonna be sandblasted? Frilly finishes, even HA, are for people who want to show off their lights not use them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## mst3k (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Beautiful Charlie. Though I think that baby looks more "type" than "proto" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I like my Arc natural HAIII, and my SureFire natural HAIII finish (actually I sold it to purchase VIP), but "natural" HA finish gets sort of "boring". If there was a III finish closer to bare metal aluminum, or a gun blue HAIII, that would be good. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Bill


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

My only concern is that HA will make it easier to convince my wife that the purchase was worthwhile (she thinks HA looks more sexy, whatever the functionality of the light is). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## gregw (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Looking Good! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I like the "signature" knurling and would go for either plain aluminium or Black HA3 to match my VIP.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cy (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Charlie,

Is there any way I can send you a TWOH to put in mine?

Thanks,
CY


----------



## Turt (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I was actually thinking the same question as cy...


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

What happened to the subject line?

After all this time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Glad the pitchers are pleasing so far. There may be one other small change to the form but we'll see.

cy and Turt, the answer is "no". I might "accidentally" lose'em... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

He Charlie,
LH looks SHWEEEEETTT!!!!!!!!! Anyways whilst there is the stong following for the knurling I have my own opinion on it. (as always)

When I first found the VIP thread it was the silver non knurled - *Yoda Lightsaber* look that initally attracted me to the look of it, I cottoned on, and the whole deal is excellent - as we all know, but I kinda wished that the smooth Al finish of it was a 'final' to be honest. As I've commented it has that Yoda Lightsaber deal /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

However with the LH I think the smooth finish of natual Al with either no knurling, the fins look awesome - and I have plently of flashlights that I use which don't slip out of my hand due to lack of knurling.

I vote for no knurling as a preference, the fins on the neck of the light not knurled, make that the whole body, look awesome! It still both keeps it cool, and keep the family resemblance. If knurling HAS to be, at least less aggressive knurling (Arc LS style).

The finish to be with either natural "Car Wax" polishable Aluminium finish as above, or the grayish Natural HAIII.

Thanks for working so hard on these Charlie - I'm very impressed!! I do however have one immediate question... Is there going to be a lanyard hole? 


Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Charlie,
Don't *cut off!* yourself but take a look at your subject line /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## Geode (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Lookin good Charlie, lookin really good. HA III natural, like a prominent tactical light from SoCal? That would be a great finish indeed. Pretty tough.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, the light looks totally awesome. I hope you will continue with the bare aluminum - it's SO sweet. I'd be OK with HA3, but the bare is great! In fact, I give it the Mr. Bulk




/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Nathan,

The knurling may be of a slightly less aggressive nature this time, but it will Never approach the "lightly scribed decorative lines" that some other lights use. _"Them knurls is fer grippin'."_

I would like for the metal stock in the tailcap area to be a little thicker so that both a lanyard hole and clip attachment point can be accommodated.

But we'll see.

Bear in mind that it is all of these incremental improvements that drive costs upward. Originally I planned for this to be a straight and simple light (hence the original "Straight Pin" name). Now we have an elaborate dimming scheme(although it is an incredibly slick system which will prove to be worth far more than the cost increase it required), as well as more machine work due to fins, knurling, lanyard hole, clip attachment, etc. I have also promised Luxeon IIIs with quality Bin Codes and in fact they will all be TWOK or TWAK and they don't come cheap.

So though I'd hate for people to drop off the LH list because they can't afford it, it looks like the price may inevitably rise. I doubt that the light alone will ever be as much as the VIP ($159), but with the Pila rechargeable setup at $58, even if the LionHeart price point could be held to $142 we are talking about breaking the $200 barrier...


----------



## gregw (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
So though I'd hate for people to drop off the LH list because they can't afford it, it looks like the price may inevitably rise. I doubt that the light alone will ever be as much as the VIP ($159), but with the Pila rechargeable setup at $58, even if the LionHeart price point could be held to $142 we are talking about breaking the $200 barrier... 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Charlie,

From the quality I've seen in my pre-owned VIP, which I had to pay a premium to buy, I won't be dropping off this list even if the price DOES break $200.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif My Paypal is ready whenever you decide is the final features/functions of the LH and need payment. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Charlie,
Good call on the 'other' lights - it is true on the afformentioned example as I now look at it - it really looks more decorative or at least something for the HAIII to take purchase on than anything else. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

I undestand that each request for additonal features and material will make this light more and more expensive, marginally each time - they all do add up. Its unfortunate in one light (pun not intended) but also I think what you are doing here is breaking frontiers of light technology and design. Being avant garde or on the cutting edge never was the bargain basement. We have to pay you for these dvelopmental explorations - and that takes money. You also need to at least make something on these, and that takes money. We all know that you don't do this as a cash cow, and you are very honest about things so we trust your judgment and your word./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Whilst I agree with all here that breaing the total cost barrier of $200 may be an issue, it looks that it could be well worth it. I know, I know - talking money and all is one thing, but as you and others on CPF know I've spent this and next months budget on CPF toys, I've also had to pass on a few things that I wanted due to this and recent car troubles: I am by no means rich or wealthy; however I will pay (within reason) the figure you set on the LH, whatever it is - as I know that $200 total package is a ball park figure, and you, your Partner's, and HAT will strive to meet that price point. If it breaches this price point, then we all know that you all would have worked your butts off to keep it below it.

As I say, we all truly appreciate what you are doing for the CPF and flashlight comunity as a whole - thanks for doing what you do Charlie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Kindest regards,
Nathan.

(or Nate /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )


----------



## rfdancer (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, let's see now: VIP, BH, BBH, Twistie Cap, AA Body and whatever else that's going to show up in the near future.

Hmmmmmmmmm. Maybe $200 isn't so bad.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

rfdancer -

My sentiments exactly.... this is a bargain light for what it already does, and its size!! Just think about batteries savings people!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

all the nice extras I think will be more than worth it.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*impact_blue said:*
He Charlie,
LH looks SHWEEEEETTT!!!!!!!!! Anyways whilst there is the stong following for the knurling I have my own opinion on it. (as always)

When I first found the VIP thread it was the silver non knurled - *Yoda Lightsaber* look that initally attracted me to the look of it, I cottoned on, and the whole deal is excellent - as we all know, but I kinda wished that the smooth Al finish of it was a 'final' to be honest. As I've commented it has that Yoda Lightsaber deal /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

However with the LH I think the smooth finish of natual Al with either no knurling, the fins look awesome - and I have plently of flashlights that I use which don't slip out of my hand due to lack of knurling.

I vote for no knurling as a preference, the fins on the neck of the light not knurled, make that the whole body, look awesome! It still both keeps it cool, and keep the family resemblance. If knurling HAS to be, at least less aggressive knurling (Arc LS style).

The finish to be with either natural "Car Wax" polishable Aluminium finish as above, or the grayish Natural HAIII.

Thanks for working so hard on these Charlie - I'm very impressed!! I do however have one immediate question... Is there going to be a lanyard hole? 


Cheers,
Nathan. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same thoughts here but knurling is easier for the few to take off themselves if they don't want it than for everyone else to add. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Natural HA sounds nice though!


----------



## cue003 (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I think that like impact blue said even at $200 or a little higher the LH will be a bargain at that price.

Curtis


----------



## bajaiman (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I for one wouldn’t mind to pay the premium of being able to own this faann-bloody-tastic piece of torch (err… I mean flashlight) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif. All the effort that went into designing and producing the light is no normal average Joe CPFer can do, me for example, I can’t even solder right for god sake! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

If you ever producing any accessories for this little beauty then count me in /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I have to ask because I can't remember. Can you unscrew the reflector for a true candle mode operation, with the nice ~180 degree room lighting?

I also have to say, although I would still pay the higher price (I _neeeeeed_ a LH), I am one of those very poor people, so you can remove my vote for all those expensive extras. I would love them, but my wife (and my hunger) will kill me if I have to pay too much.

But keep up the good work. I know that you are still going to charge way less than what it is really worth.


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Just a thought, but could one, in a pinch as it were, use the little extender that is supplied with the Pila charger in the LH to accomodate 123 batteries? Or does the little threaded rod on it make it too long?

Otherwise, just another thought. You could always cut a bit of dowell, and just cover it with alfoil. That shouldn't get stuck, should it?


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

nice. i vote no HA - or at least Gunmetal HA.
thanks for doing this. im hoping that the cost (inc. batts and charger) doesnt go above $170. my dad will kill me if it does.....

neg


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Thank you gentlemen, the votes of confidence are mind boggling indeed, especially regarding the issue of price increases (and we don't even have any made yet!). But I just threw that $200 figure out there, who knows, it might only end up being -- $199 -- Haw! But again, we'll have to see. If enough people drop off the list perhaps it will make my own dream come true -- I only wanted to make fifty lights in the first place! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

The only accessory "planned" for this is the longer 168A tube, for way more run time and/or for those with bigger hands.

bindibadgi - I'd use a dowel with a hole drilled through and a short metal piece (nail, etc.) inserted through. But I still don't understand the desire to use 123s...?

And here's the thinking on my thinking about anodizing - it's really only a few bucks more per light when you break it down, so since I may have to raise the price anyway, the light should have more features. But then a perpetually renewable glassbeaded finish is a feature too, no? Hmmm...


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I don't really see the need for the 123 either, but I thought I would throw in a suggestion for any who do.

Anyway, I'm sure we're all going to love it whatever colour/texture it ends up being!

Great work.


----------



## indenial (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

When you say HA, should we assume you mean Type 3?


----------



## Klaus (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey how comes this keeps getting better and better - to be honest originally I mostly liked the feature set and thought the looks is a bit, hmmh, massiv - witht the most recent pictures I think it looks sexy, yeah, right /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Klaus


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

indenial, you mean there is actually Another type of anodizing than HA3?

Klaus, yeah that's what she said last night after she saw it -- massive and sexy -- and she said that about the light too...


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Charlie,
The 168 tube and possibily a pockey clip are all the accesorries anyone would need. Of course extra 150A Pila batteries.

As I said I'm not going to enter into the 123 deal again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif that is the power source of other lights - VIP!!!!!!!!! Now to scrounge enough funds together for them Pelican case & 123 combos.... hmmmm

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

hmm - you know, i think (like bindibadgi said) that to use 123s, just use the little 1/2 123 extender that comes with the pilas. simple!

neg


----------



## Christoph (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Is there a clear ha III finish?I have the brake calipers on my bike that are clear ano'ed and it looks nice even after 150,000 miles. Whatever finish it gets I will use and enjoy it.
Chris /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

herm... if suck a thing exists.....use it, charlie!

neg


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Thank you gentlemen


[/ QUOTE ]
Thank YOU!!

[ QUOTE ]

If enough people drop off the list perhaps it will make my own dream come true -- I only wanted to make fifty lights in the first place! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

You won't see me droppin' off, I'm on this like a dog with a frisbee... I just can't let go.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I'm still in. Charlie I see the LionHeart in your new avatar! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Likebright (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I have a small army of Pilas standing by to jump into the light.
I think all here present will be pleased with the Pilas. I sure am.
They keep going and going and go-- wait that’s something else.
But being recharable and Lithium also (no memory) you can just top em off before going into the woods or to work or what ever.
Like the HA better. Although don't know just how the beaded stuff looks.
Sounds and Looks good Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif
Mike


----------



## RH (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I vote to keep it simple. I think the light looks great, but I'm on eof the people who will have a hard time affording it if it gets too expensive. 

Charlie, you had mentioned a basic model and a premium model to amke this open to more of us. Is this still an option? Maybe an $100 version and a $200 version?


----------



## cue003 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Well, if my vote counts for anything.... Charlie put whatever finish you feel/think/believe is best for the light. Your light, your call. I doubt very much that the finish will stop anyone from buying this gem. You haven't led us astray thus far and have delivered more than anticipated.

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## easilyled (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

For those that already have a charger, is it
possible to pay for the LH without the charger,
or just the LH with the batteries, but without
the charger?


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hi,
I think its a pack together if I'm not mistaken. So the LH as one half and the battery/charger combo as another. You can split and just get the light, or both but logistically this will already be a nightmare for Charlie and the HAT so...

If you have a charger why not just pick up some batteries from Jon? I'm sure he'll be able to help.

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## Geode (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Klaus, yeah that's what she said last night after she saw it -- massive and sexy -- and she said that about the light too... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie, you go dawg! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## korpx (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I've been looking around for the perfect light to use in recreational freediving, and this seems to be it. The only thing is it doesn't appear to be classified as very water proof. Is it possible this is going to change? Water proof to 60 feet would do just fine


----------



## LLLean (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,

When 'scrolling' from minimum brightness to max brightness, how long (in seconds) does it take? I would think something like 3-4 seconds would be ideal.

Thanks. Looks like a truly wonder flashlight in the making.

- LLLean


----------



## bmstrong (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Bulk Master: I feel kind of guilty because I don't post alot but I thought I'd throw my opinion in the hat:

Make it. Whatever the increase. 

It would be a damn shame if it doesn't get made.

(As for the anodizing: I'm actually quite fond of the Black on the VIP. It's grown on me..)

Brian


----------



## bricksie (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
...But being recharable and Lithium also (no memory) you can just top em off before going into the woods or to work or what ever.

[/ QUOTE ]

They may not have 'memory' but, unless things have changed recently, they do have a shelf life


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I like "natural" HA - perhaps it's my lack of any SureFire lights - but this light is starting to get pricey. Bead-blasted would be fine for me.


----------



## cue003 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Bricksie,

interesting read there. That article was dated April 2001 so I would hope/believe that the techology that goes into today's Li-ion battery do not suffer the same ill fate of those from 2001. 

I do, however, wonder if there has been any type of long term ill effects noticed by anyone who used the Pila batteries.

Thanks for the info.

Curtis


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Actually, IMHO I think the new Li-ion do degrade with time and use.
For instance, my borther has an ipod that he used for 4 months and it can only hold half a charge today. He bought a new one through ebay for the test. As far as I know, he didn't use it in any abusive manner.


----------



## keithhr (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, how about a plain aluminum version for those that don't want to get HA, simply pull out the required number of units and don't send them in. I wouldn't care if I opted for this if it was done at the same price, that's not a factor, but it would be nice to have a choice. I like both my VIP's but feel more inclined to edc the aluminum prototype that I was lucky enough to get.


----------



## BigHonu (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Lionheart*

Charlie,

Looking pretty slick!


----------



## milkyspit (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, I've been happily lurking through most of this impressively long thread, just happy to be #24 on the list! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif Your design looks solid, and the feature set is impressive. I do hope the costs are able to be contained... but *NOT* at the cost of sacrificing the quality!

As for the finish, my vote is for type III hard anodizing if it's really only a few dollars' difference. I like natural or black... both are fine, as my main concern is protecting the aluminum. I guess the black gives us the option to hide little dings with either a Sharpie marker or a dab of auto touchup paint. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

And, er, glad to hear she was so pleased with your, uh, sexy, massive... FLASHLIGHT! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

Regarding 123 cells, there are probably a number of reasons one might use those in the Lionheart, even though doing so would sacrifice some performance. Availability when away from home, extended power outage that precludes recharging the Pila, the Pila cell reaches the end of its service life or fails prematurely, etc. Good to know we have that option. For spacers, I've had good success cobbling 'em together using ordinary nylon spacers, stainless steel or aluminum nuts and bolts, and/or springs from the local hardware store. There are all sorts of ways to do it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Keep rollin', Charlie! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## bwaites (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,

This has morphed into an awesome light, BUT..... the price has gotten out of any vicinity of being the everyday work light that it started at.

I'll predict right now that this light will be available one week after final release and shipping for $400.00 bucks on ebay or here.

Awesome work, as always, but I was hoping and thought that it was going to be a WORK light. It's turned into a technology showpiece, glad I'm number 7!!

Bill


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I thoguht it would be cool to have my next Mr. Bulk Light with a differen't finish than the VIP. Especialy since I'm kinda broke. 

However It's not that important to me either way.

The real question is, which one of these do I take camping!?


----------



## georges80 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*milkyspit said:*
Regarding 123 cells, there are probably a number of reasons one might use those in the Lionheart, even though doing so would sacrifice some performance.

[/ QUOTE ]

You will sacrifice a LOT. 123 is only a last ditch fall back and will only provide limited <200mA performance with a brand new fresh 123. A 123 that is somewhat discharged will likely not light the Lux3 at all in the LH. You are WAY better off having a fall back light that _can_ use a 123.

If you really want to be able to recharge your Pila in most situations get the 12V version with the cig lighter plug (that's what I did...).

george.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

George,

seems you are familiar with the circuit ? Your points re 123s would make me believe theres no boost at all in that circuit and that using bare 18500 LiIons would be fine then - just talking from a "natural" overdischarge protection point of view.

TIA for any comment

Klaus


----------



## bmstrong (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Master of all things Bulk? 

I chime in again! Miracle! Two questions while I clean the drool of the keyboard:

How big is the button? How you sunk one into the Ocean yet?

Suggestion:

Can a hole be drilled through the Tail for Lanyard attachment? Or can a small amount (say less than a fourth of an inch?) of material be added to the end so a hole can be drilled for attachment?

Suggestion 2:

I was in on the VIP. Whe I received mine the packaging was open and I was very lucky to have it still in there. The USPS offers FREE SMALL Priority mail cardboard boxes. Just ask at your local USPS or go to website. (Ask for CD/DVD size.) This should cutdown on your cost & provide a more secure mail method...

Brian


----------



## bwaites (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

My VIP came in a USPS box, bmstrong, maybe Charlie learned the hard lesson?

Bill


----------



## ZENGHOST (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

All the ones that were packed while I was there were sent in USPS boxes--VIP's and Bulkheads alike. Unless Charlie did yours differently, it should've been in a USPS box as well. If it was open, it's possible that the USPS box opened up and the Post Office stuck the contents in another box--that's the only reason I can think of why it would've arrived differently than the rest.


----------



## Wave (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

The Lion Heart looks fantastic. I'm excited for everyone involved in the project and eagerly look forward to putting it through it's paces. Keep up the great work!


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the responses.

impact_blue - yeah, tube and clip would likely be the only accessories. I may simply include the clip, especially if the LH can be configured to accept the clip as already designed by idleprocess (see the VIP pocketclip thread), and costs were not prohibitive.

Neg2LED, good idea.

Christoph - although the idea of a clear anodized coating is interesting, I don't believe it is available in a true HA3 which is the minimum I could agree to. Most likely I will just choose one way/style and go with that, with perhaps a small number of light bodies held back from the anodizers to be sold as just a plain bare aluminum finish. Then the end users of those lights could have them finish-treated any way they wanted.

Motty - your "frisbee light" shall not disappoint!

flashlight - yeah, I had that little avatar brainstorm last night right after I posted the pictures.

Likebright - yeah, I like the characteristics of the latest rechargeable lithium batteries myself. The glassbeaded stuff will look just like THIS (the light on the right).

Robert - the difference in the "regular" and "Premium" models would have just been cosmetic, the feature sets would be the same. So since the costs would be similar due to the functional components, the cosmetic stuff would only add relatively little to the light, and the basic machine work to make the bodies would be about the same anyway. That's why there was no further talk about any "premium" model, the LionHeart will just come as one "semi-premium" version, for not That much more cost. If everyone is willing and able to go $158 for a complete light with recharging setup including a battery, then another $25-$30 (I'm hoping anyway) would normally not be a dealbreaker. And if it does turn out to be too expensive, I'm sure you can do as some have done with the VIP on e-bay (latest one is up around $275 I believe) and the LH should be a better light in every respect.

Curt - thanks for the vote of confidence.

easilyled - yes, you can order the light alone, light and battery alone, or light and battery/charger. Yes it will be a bookkeeping nightmare but as long as everyone stays with one of these three "packages" and clearly states so in their Paypal (or however) prepayment communications, all should be fine. Or maybe a fourth way, to include extra batteries. The only thing I can't do is one light + two chargers, that would indicate one is just going for a better deal on a second Pila charging setup, and as I said JS Burly's is only doing this to accommodate LH users, so one charger per light and maybe up to two batteries per style (150A and 168A) although I would think that the 168As would be purchased direct from Jon later, when the long tubes become available.

korpx, although the light will indeed be at least water resistant (and we're working on full waterproofing now), it would be from the aspect of dunkability. Increased pressure at depth does funny things to even the most well thought out sealing schemes as things tend to twist, push and warp at significantly increased pressures...

LLLean, I believe the transition time to go from one extreme to the other is set at 3.2 to 3.5 seconds at this time. Any longer is going to be too long to wait, and any shorter may make it hard to judge exactly when to stop scrolling to get the exact level of brightness desired. It's a subjective thing, but I'll let you al in on a little secret right now - we may be able to offer reprogramming packages later (NOT now!) once the lights are in your hands and you have a chance to get used to the feel the way it was (very carefully and considerably) set up originally. This is all based on computer-programmable PWM (Pulse Width Modulation) technology and anything is possible, within reason - and for a fee!

bmstrong - a damn shame indeed. The CPF and flashoholic world in general would lose out if this were not to be made available now, with a big mfr. some time down the road doing the same exact thing. We want to make it seen and heard (and AVAILABLE) here at CPF first - CPF rules!!!

cue003, I agree with you here. That article is going on three years old, and technology moves way faster than that. And plus I don't believe anyone has had any negative experiences with Pilas from that aspect. JS Burly's would not have sold thousands (yes, literally THOUSANDS according to Jon) of Pila batteries up to this point if there wer any problems. And we based this whole light around that very supportable and provable presumption.

keithr, yes like I mentioned above, perhaps I could be convinced to hold back a certain number from the anodizing process. Heck, I may STILL go with just beadblasting the finish...uh-oh, I'm waffling now.

Brian, coming from a HAT member that comment is much appreciated (and YOU will be one of those helping to put these together).

milky, you're right, it shold really work out to be only a few dollars' difference in cost, especially since I will be paying extra for the laser etching of the logo (we will sell NO light without the logo!).

Bill - aww, go ahead and USE it. It will beg to be USED once you get hold of the feature set, and should be able to replace all the other lights you have including the VIP...).

Justintox - to paraphrase the infamous CF mantra - take'em both...

Georgie, agreed. Hey howcum you know so much? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Klaus, actually I consulted with my EE and he says you are right, the bare 18500 LiIons should be fine, as long as you know how to properly charge them...and discharge protection is not necessary as the electronic set has a built-in "brown out" subcircuit of its own, stopping current flow at about 2.7V although you will have at least an hour of prior warning (dims gradually rather than plunging you into total darkness or into any super dim "moon mode").

bmstrong - it's a tiny button (look at the pictures) that depresses with a very satisfying electronic "click" (but silently!) similar to that of the switches on high-wuality electronic componentry today, like modern Japanese hi-fis and VCRs and DVD players, etc. In fact the switches are made in Japan - although I will say with a bit of patriotic pride that everything else (except the Luxeons of course) will be MADE IN THE U.S.A.!!! Just like in the VIP...that may be one of the reasons keeping costs down is a bit of a challenge, but I would rather do that than sacrifice quality.

Have not sunk anything in the ocean yet but it should be no problem when all is said and done (see waterproofing comments above). You could drill an angled hole for the lanyard attachment, but you would lose really stable tailstand capability as it would have to sit on a section of the cord (or clip for the cord).

Free Priority Mail boxes? Didn't I send you your past stuff in those already?

Stay tuned...


----------



## Delta_FHInX (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Perhaps the 150S is a more reasonable choice than the 150A for several reasons:

1) Cheaper cost of body and battery.
2) CR123A wouldn't rattle excessiveley.
3) Two 150S can be used in other lights.


----------



## photon555 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,

I keep my VIP in one of CC's own magazine holders ($5), so the light will not get scratched while in my pocket. It fits the VIP with both the standard and Bulk head. The standard has some extra room. I usually just dump the VIP in my pocket while in the holder, rather than attach it to my belt. The point I'm getting to is that the bead blasted looks rather neat. And the idea of renewing the finish is intriguing, but what is involved in renewing the finish? Does the light have to be sent somewhere? A finish that is user maintained appeals to me.

The idea of a clip included is great. Then I could hopefully keep it in my jean's watch pocket, like I do now with the Arc 4+.

If the LionHeart is a better light than the VIP it will be one awesome light.

Charlie, after your experience in bringing these lights to market, you will be ready to start your second career at the top as a CEO.


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

If the bead blasting looks like the Arc in this thread, then count me in for that. It really looks groovy baby!

As for the waterproof saga, won't the button get pressed by the pfter just a little depth?


----------



## cue003 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

That is a ceramic bead blasted Arc in the mentioned thread. It sure looks different. Looks like stone (as mentioned in the represented link above).

Wouldn't that finish be hard to maintain etc.? For some reason i envision that it would get gashes or stains or something. 

Curtis


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Ummm me see no pics of the Arc finish /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif is it just me?

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## Wave (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I saw it. Love it.


----------



## keithhr (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Kudos for another brilliant MrBulk update.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

If you know anyone that has a sandblaster (it's common for etching patterns into glass), you could probably just have them do it - so long as you don't use overly abrasive sand.

A bead-blasted finish is durable because light scratches and stains that are readily apparent in unfinished aluminum simply don't show up. It takes a very substantial scratch or stain to penetrate the uniformly rough finish.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I will take a tough finish on aluminum everytime. We are talking a tough EDC light that we will take anywhere. I have dropped Arcs, SureFires, and my VIP (all HAIII) on concrete and there is not much to show in damage. My Arc AA has a slight ding. Please go with, at least, HAIII in the LionHeart,

Bill


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Ah'm stiyull _Wafflin'..._

Convince me!


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hmmm waffles.... waffles, ice cream and strawberries ....

hmmmmmmmmmmm

(mind the drool)


----------



## Topper (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Mr.Bulk by all means please yourself as far as finish and function you are in the drivers seat.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## bryguy42 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I've got an idea...(since you are waffling on the subject)

How about a bead-blasted waffle pattern finish? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Reno (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I've gotta vote for HAIII Black. It coordinates perfectly with the switch, and provides contiguous 'brand identity' with the VIP.

Whichever way you go, Charlie, I'm stoked, dude. This is the most excited I've been about a light since the Arc LS first was announced!

I had a (maybe) cool idea... I'm going to buy some of that 'Extreme Glow' strontium aluminate sheeting, and cut strips of it to tape in between the fins of my Lionheart. Sort of an additional 'find me' function! Has anybody tried this with the VIP already?

***Special Request***

It's kinda difficult for me to get a sense of scale from the new photos, as I don't own a VIP. Could please you post a photo of the light in an average-size hand?

You da man! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Radiant (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Ah'm stiyull _Wafflin'..._

Convince me! 

[/ QUOTE ]

It is easier for your average joe to remove HA and refinish than to add it. Plus it costs nothing but some time to remove it versus everyone who wants HA paying someone else alot more to put it on.

It'd have to be natural HA though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## keithhr (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

my silver VIP is beautiful to behold. Of course you could let the few who might desire silver to simply hold those back from the anodizer. Of courese I haven't made up my mind for sure.


----------



## Topper (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

If I don't like the finish I can buy a can of spray paint.
Go for what makes you happy to say ten years from now Yes I made that with the HAT. (is it starting to show I am ready to pay for the LION HEART) great nobody noticed!
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Yah right...Topper, your most astute comment is indeed appreciated, and I shall!


----------



## Jackal (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
Reno said: 
I've gotta vote for HAIII Black. It coordinates perfectly with the switch, and provides contiguous 'brand identity' with the VIP. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I too prefer HAIII Black! Just look at whats happening on Ebay! HAIII Black is appealing to many and proven to last. ...But of course, having a special and unique finish such as bead blasting and compliments the unique LionHeart only increases it's appeal. I would have to see the two finished products side by side to make a clear and thoughtful decision..... I am thrilled to have a place on this list too and am ready to send my PP early. Just waiting for the word...GO!!


----------



## Jackal (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Well! Cripes! I see now that the two are side by side at the very front of this thread and Hoo....Doggy!!!! I like that light just as it is shown! As a matter of fact, when the early VIP came out and I was not on the list yet, My first impression of the plain machined aluminum VIP with the attached BBH just made me flip out! I loved that first impression! Same thing here of course, it reminded me of my very first look at the VIP!
I am now leaning away from the HAIII Black and now prefer the Clear ano.... I also like the body design Sort and stubby like a fireplug!


----------



## john_bud (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,

I would want HA finish in any color.

The blasted Al finish is nice, but wouldn't any amateur refinishing efforts to be likely to erode off the beautiful LH logo? Laser engraving is nice, but it is not usually very deep into a metallic medium, so without protection it can be scratched or accidentally bead blasted off. That's the thought on why I would want the HA over bare Al.

Thanks!

John_bud


----------



## Turt (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

One vote for HA black... in case my vote counts... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Ya know, john_bud brings up a Very salient point - that my preciou_ssss_ LionHeart Logo might be gone (or badly degraded) with the first mediablast! Of course you could always tape it over first...hmmmmm...

Anyway let me get the complete proto together initially (body's made now, just waiting on the proto board in order to assemble the world's first LionHeart) and test the bejeezus out of it to identify any potential functional shortcomings, etc. And then when I place the machining order I'll come to a decision one way or another regarding what the finish might/should be. I am grateful for the input so far though, and I Thank you all.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,
Well if you like the texture of the media-blasted finish, would blasting then HA3'ing it be feasible? The additinal potection, with the textured feel. This could be advetageous in a tactical sense of course - whilst also protecting da'LH-Logo.

That being just thoughts, plain old HA3 itself would be great: though I still love the plain polished Al finish.... but I'm afraid that it probably won't hold up to the daily grind.


Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

OK I'm getting over my feeling poor. Looking at all of this I am thinking once again of nice finishing. I really think that bead blasted (like the Arc I linked to before) with HA3 natural would look, feel and just _be_ great!

Yep, HA3 natural *after* bead blasting has my vote too.


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Just a simple black HA like the VIP would look great and make it a nice durable EDC light. The black HA is just too beautiful to not use. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Erik Johnson (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Natural HA might be nice to give a different look from the VIP + BH. You've done black, and have done it well. Something different might be 'fun'. (after staring at 300 black VIPs, it might be nice to have something new to look at)


----------



## flashlight (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

My vote is for HA3 NAT or Black. THe knurling looks knarly /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Halibut (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

The knurled look is in line with the BulkWare brand identity, and I believe the black HA3 skin would be as well. I'd really like to EDC my LH at some point, and a bare bead-blasted finish, although beautiful, would take too much abuse over time. The laser-etched logo would really stand out against a black background and look exceptional, in my opinion.

Dan


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I'd vote HA3 NAT...


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

bindibadgi - thanks for making my point a little easier to understand - yep Natural HA-III *after* media blasting. I think it'd look 'shmick'...

Hey Charlie,
Would this type of clip work?






http://www.knifekits.com/store/s-pages/kk_products_parts_clip-main.htm

I realise it is different from the proposed current design of the VIP clip, but if the 'C' option is chosen for the LH also, then Lens up carry for the LH may be the only option.... unless I'm translating it wrong??

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*kongfuchicken said:*
Actually, IMHO I think the new Li-ion do degrade with time and use.
For instance, my borther has an ipod that he used for 4 months and it can only hold half a charge today. He bought a new one through ebay for the test. As far as I know, he didn't use it in any abusive manner. 

[/ QUOTE ]

iPod batteries made before 2004 stop holding any charge about 12 months after manufacture.

neg


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie: what i think, is this: get it all bead-blasted, then anodized. the bead blast gives an all round grippy texture, rather than a few knurled strips, and the anodizing protects it. would that work? if not, feel free to point out why not - im not a finish guru, or anything like that. so...

neg


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Still wondering about the switch. Does it come on immediately you press the button (I understand it waits 0.5 secs if you press and hold)?

When it's on and you want to turn down the brightness, can you just double click and hold on the second click, or do you need to wait 'till it starts ramping up before you let go and quickly press again for ramping down?


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Bindi: from what i gather:

Answer to q1> the light comes on immediately, but only latches on after 0.5sec.

Answer to q2> say you last ramped up the brightness, and you want to ramp it up some more. this is what you do:
click for a tad above 0.5sec (correct me if im wrong) and then press and hold. i think you can go click-clickhold....

neg


----------



## Klaus (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

Klaus, actually I consulted with my EE and he says you are right, the bare 18500 LiIons should be fine, as long as you know how to properly charge them...and discharge protection is not necessary as the electronic set has a built-in "brown out" subcircuit of its own, stopping current flow at about 2.7V although you will have at least an hour of prior warning (dims gradually rather than plunging you into total darkness or into any super dim "moon mode").

Stay tuned... 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif and /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif @ Sir Bulk /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Klaus


----------



## Frenchyled (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Nice work Charlie since my last post /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
More than 80 pages to read on this thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Hey, I'm still in for one LionHeart for sure. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
HA III would be better, and no problem about the cost, I won't sell my place in the list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## scrappy (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I don't care.... color, texture, anodizing... Charlie you pick.... I just want to pay. I feel like if I pay, then I know the light will be coming....

Rich


----------



## cue003 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

*bindibadgi and neg2led *

I asked the same question before.....

[ QUOTE ]
*cue003 said:*
So if you turn it on an quickly hold, release, hold then it should go downward, right? Or do I have to start it moving upwards, then stop, wait, then press and hold again for downward movement? 

Curtis 

[/ QUOTE ]

And here was Charlies answer.....

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

cue003, there is a 1/2-second delay on the switch, meaning if you want to change directions (or tunr it on in momentary mode) the switch must be depressed for 1/2 second before the secondary action takes place (dimming, momentary, etc.) so yes and no to your question, it would take a "quick" (1/2 sec) hold-and-release to get it going the other way.

Good night, all...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hope this helps.

Curtis


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Neg,
That is what I had said... 'media' blast then HA3... not sure if you misread it or what - but I see you agree that the texture would be grippy and distinctive... Especially in the greyish natural HA3 finish.... as I said '*shmick*'. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

All,
I know I mentioned my preference, but I'll say it again - "*Natural HA III*" (after blasting of course) _not_ Black. Yes the VIP looks excellent, but lets give a little bit of variety here people. Think about the fact that Chalie has been working on Black Mag's in the whole family tree of Needles, and then 300 VIP's - let give him a break from making kit for the *MIB* and move onwards from that tradition.

The fins and knurling make sure people know that this is the little brother of the VIP, just one that can beat the VIP up, and hold the line is all.

Again this my 2c - and I know that we all want one, and all in line to pay for one, but hey black is "so VIP". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

BTW - yes I know most f the MIB's kit was polished aluminium not literally black but hey!!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I don't know if anodizing will take too well to a bead-blasted surface - all sorts of macro edges, etc to produce irregularities.

Those clips need a flat surface to mount to if they're going to last for the long haul. A clip like that could work on a cylindrical surface if the mounting tab were bent to match - but that requires the clip to be stamped.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, When I signed up for this light it was just a bad mock-up!!
Now all I can say is wow. I haven't checked the thread for a while and noticed that it has grown at VIP like levels!!
This is going to be one very cool light. 
I as the recipient and owner of several Mr Bulk lights have one thing to say. Keep up the good work!! 

My VIP with the bulkhead is my favorite pocket light. Now the LH? Great stuff.

BTW While I like the idea of beadblasting the HA III...it sort of defeats the porpose of it dosen't it?
Why not search for the perfect finish, If it is to be black wht not look at the newish TiNi or (whatever it is that Jets 22 uses) maybe blast that? Hell I don't know. Dosen't much matter to me..natural or black, matt or shiny.


Thanks
Yaesumofo


----------



## LLLean (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hi Charlie,

The 3.2 - 3.5 sec for elapsed time from min to max brightness that you quoted sounds about just right. I remember reading somewhere that there will be 64 levels of brightness. Was wondering if it'll be better to reduce to 32 or even 16 (still keeping the same min and max level), so it's easier for one to 'stop' at the right level. I can't imagine the need for such fine granularity (64). Also, would it be better for the circuit and luxeon if there're less levels as there'll be less number of times the current changes as one scrolls thru the brightness? Sorry if this is one ignorant question.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Ok, one more pitch for HAIII in black...

As we all know, black is a 'slimming' color. The light would look less, well, stubby in black /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Plus the logo would look bitchin!!


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

hey Charlie, your right! Take them both! what was I thinking!

Had an interview with Northrop Grumman yesterday, hopefully all goes well.

Now that someone mentioned that as a possible option, I like the idea of beadblasting then HAIII NAT, just to be a little more different looking than the VIP. Or jsut HAIII Nat with no blasting. But of course I will be happy any way you decide.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, I'm happy with either HA3 or Bare. But I gotta tell ya, that bare proto looks great! I think I'm in the minority, but I'm leaning towards the bare. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Fitz (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

My only concern with a bare "bead" blasted body is that it will be a dirt magnet. I know from past experience with blasting stainless steel rifle barrels that they tend to rub any dirt/oils/etc. from your hands and collect it in the divots. They aren't easy to clean either, due to the rough surface. Just my 2 pesos worth.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Oh, Fitzy, you Cards fans are all alike. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*LLLean said:*
Hi Charlie,

The 3.2 - 3.5 sec for elapsed time from min to max brightness that you quoted sounds about just right. I remember reading somewhere that there will be 64 levels of brightness. Was wondering if it'll be better to reduce to 32 or even 16 (still keeping the same min and max level), so it's easier for one to 'stop' at the right level. I can't imagine the need for such fine granularity (64). Also, would it be better for the circuit and luxeon if there're less levels as there'll be less number of times the current changes as one scrolls thru the brightness? Sorry if this is one ignorant question. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Having seen the video, I'll say that the result of 64 brightness levels is similar to using a rotary dimmer for household lighting. Sure, you can mark a precise spot on a dimmer, but if you're like most people, you adjust it for a moment until it's just right. The LH controller lets you tweak just a little bit up or down without overly apparent steps.

If you're looking for calibrated output, perhaps a flashlight isn't the right tool for you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Also, I seem to recall hearing that the controller uses PWM, so you're adjusting pulse width rather than steady DC Current. Luxeons work great with high-frequency PWM due to their ~10 nanosecond response time.


----------



## Rudi (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I never knew of this mini-industry of custom flashlights until I was lucky to stumble onto the VIP sign-up thread barely in time to climb on board. I quintupled my luck by just squeezing onto the BH, FireFly-II, Blackbird, and LionHeart lists. 

Esthetically, the LH is the most beautiful flashlight I’ve ever seen, an honor previously held by the VIP/BH. I’m particularly impressed that in addition to producing masterpieces of engineering, design, form, function, simplicity, performance, durability, and machining, Charlie places esthetics and cost right up there with the rest of the priorities. I’m particularly gratified that he’s willing to somewhat strech the cost to achieve esthetic and functional perfection.


----------



## LightChucker (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fitz said:*
My only concern with a bare "bead" blasted body is that it will be a dirt magnet. I know from past experience with blasting stainless steel rifle barrels that they tend to rub any dirt/oils/etc. from your hands and collect it in the divots. They aren't easy to clean either, due to the rough surface. Just my 2 pesos worth. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would agree with this concern. 

Chuck


----------



## cy (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

HA natural is my favorite. Seems to hold up the best. I know HA black is suppose to be the same tuffness and it is when you HA the same amount of time and amps. 

when you dye hard anodizing the actual film thickness is masked by the dye. VS natural HA, which is hard to mask the thickness of the film as indicated by the darkness of the HA. 

Light natural HA just means the anodic film is thinner than dark natural HA. That's why it's not possible to have clear hard anodizing. 

I like dark natural hard anodizing because it's honest. It's a true indicator of a thick anodic film.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Agree with the media Blast concerns about dirt - it is true. I've got a BM Mini-Reflex which has their fine bead blasted blade, and it picks up dirt all over - its a pain in the bum to clean.... hmmm 

I revoke my bead blasted Vote (even combo with HA3) -

My vote is now towards - *HA3 Natural * )

All that caper - and back where I started really

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Has everybody checked in on the LionHeart's finish? I would like to know the how the LionHeart will function on a 1200mAh battery, and give 90 minutes on "high". I am not a dis-believer, I just do not understand how the 150A LiIon battery will do this. The led will pull over 1 amp, and the circuit is direct drive, and the circuit will allow for variable light settings? Is this more or less correct? Also the vf of the led will be closely matched to the output of the battery, which can start out at 4.1 volts or so, when fully charged. How will the light run for 90 minutes on high. Is there some kind of graph, runtime graph than can explain this? From what I understand about the VIP, the VIP will run 90 plus minutes on high flat out, with high capacity AA NiMh's. With NiMH's it for sure is longer lengthwise, but very effecient. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

Bill


----------



## Geheim (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

After reading the update, and all these posts, here are my thoughts.

First, 80 minutes on high was a surprise to me. If this holds true, WOW. Impressive Mr. B. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Second, the finish. It should be unique compared to Charlie's other lights. I like the look of the bead blast. I have concerns about it collecting dirt, etc. more readily. I do not own a bead blasted light so I have to default to others that have posted on this subject. If the light is HA3 it should be done in NAT to set it apart from his other lights. Charlie has always leaned towards black in his other projects. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Third, bare AL is fine with me. I own a bare AL VIP and it looks great. 

Chad


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Rudi said:*
I never knew of this mini-industry of custom flashlights until I was lucky to stumble onto the VIP sign-up thread barely in time to climb on board. I quintupled my luck by just squeezing onto the BH, FireFly-II, Blackbird, and LionHeart lists. 

Esthetically, the LH is the most beautiful flashlight I’ve ever seen, an honor previously held by the VIP/BH. I’m particularly impressed that in addition to producing masterpieces of engineering, design, form, function, simplicity, performance, durability, and machining, Charlie places esthetics and cost right up there with the rest of the priorities. I’m particularly gratified that he’s willing to somewhat strech the cost to achieve esthetic and functional perfection. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Aww, gee...do we have a smiley that shows one kicking at the ground bashfully, with hands behind the back? Aww, gee...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Bullzeyebill said:*
Has everybody checked in on the LionHeart's finish? I would like to know the how the LionHeart will function on a 1200mAh battery, and give 90 minutes on "high". I am not a dis-believer, I just do not understand how the 150A LiIon battery will do this. The led will pull over 1 amp, and the circuit is direct drive, and the circuit will allow for variable light settings? Is this more or less correct? Also the vf of the led will be closely matched to the output of the battery, which can start out at 4.1 volts or so, when fully charged. How will the light run for 90 minutes on high. Is there some kind of graph, runtime graph than can explain this? From what I understand about the VIP, the VIP will run 90 plus minutes on high flat out, with high capacity AA NiMh's. With NiMH's it for sure is longer lengthwise, but very effecient. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]


Bill, the LionHeart combines all the latest developments in genuine _alien voodoo technology._ If I told, I'd have to kill (or at least freeze into suspended animation like Hans Solo from one a them Star Wars sequels, until the MotherShip returns to transport you to a galaxy far, far away)...but just to bring things back down to "earth", the run time on High is actually only - _80 minutes..._MUWAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Guys, don't worry, I am REALLY thinking hard now about HA3 natural, as I said at the beginning of this design-by-committee surface treatment debacle... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

i vote *HAIII Natural* or *Plain Aluminium*


----------



## red_robby (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

i vote HA3 NATURAL.


----------



## gregw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hmmmm... Guess I'll put in my vote as well.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

HA3 BLACK or plain Aluminium.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## korpx (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
korpx, although the light will indeed be at least water resistant (and we're working on full waterproofing now), it would be from the aspect of dunkability. Increased pressure at depth does funny things to even the most well thought out sealing schemes as things tend to twist, push and warp at significantly increased pressures...


[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah I understand what you mean, and I hope you don't see my "nagging" as bad critique in regards to the construction. I just feel there is so much of this thread being spent on the estethics, look and feel, that I thought some opinions about the usage would be in order.

As you probably can tell I am not yet a die hard flashoholic collector, but intend to take the LH and use it in my rough real life adventures /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

I've been looking at the Arc4+ and the manufacturer guarantees a depth of 100 feet (personally. not on the official website) and that would do just perfect but the user interface is just unnecessarily complicated for my use /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif and I REALLY like the design of the LH /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I have some friends in the local sea rescue who might also be interested in the LH, but they most likely need it to be a bit tougher than water resistant.

Is your decision final or can we still hope for a bit more than bunkability? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

yumble yumble yumble

neg


----------



## bricksie (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I think any finish is OK, as long as I can hold onto the light without it slipping in my hand.


----------



## bricksie (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Does anyone know how long a flashlight using Pilas can sit idle and still keep a reasonable charge? i.e., what is the self-discharge rate of li-ion batteries?


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Guys, don't worry, I am REALLY thinking hard now about HA3 natural, as I said at the beginning of this design-by-committee surface treatment debacle... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie,
As Bruce Lee put it:
_"Don't think!! Feeee-eel!!"_







Okay I'll stop my campaign on the HA3 natural finish now... 

On the actual light side of things, I think that the advances made over the your recent lights is phenomanal and makes you think how far we've; well "you've" come in a short space of time. Not six months ago a multi-level flashlight was phenomanal (still is - really when you think about it) but one that has 64 levels of adjustability, last 80 minutes on high (people that's like watching a movie with the light on, on high that is - for the whole movie!!

Awesome is what I can say /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif Thanks again for making this available to us all!!

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

bricksie - Excellent question!!! How long can a fully charged Pila sit idle for and maintian a decent charge?

Thanks,
Nathan.


----------



## Likebright (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,
HA III So it will match my VIP.
I don't know the exact application technique but would the bead blasting be able to get into the groves to the depth required? Would it clog em up? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif
Will the light be able to accommodate both the 150A and the 150S model Pilas?
Mike


----------



## cue003 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, when the LH is dimmed down, does the LED color start to lean towards green? The lower you get the greener it looks, especially against another light etc. Have you noticed this behavior at the lower settings of the LH?

Will this be looked for on each VIP during production to make sure there is no greenies in the lower realms of light? The issue does not show itself in the mid to upper realms. Just when you go low.. the lower the greener. 

I believe this was a problem with some of the Arc4 and was due in part by the luxeon lottery and Arc had to change their testing to include testing at various levels of low to weed out the bad ones.

Thanks. 

Curtis.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

korpx, no one regards protection from water invasion more seriously than I. However due to the button configuration of the LH, with a rubber membrane covering the actuation mechanism, dunkability may be the best we can get. As pressure increases the light may even turn on by itself. This definitely will not be a diving light I am sorry to say. In my own nightdiving days here in Hawaii (with snorkel equipment as I am not SCUBA qualified) a strong bright light was of importance, and I never felt the need to have one that dimmed down for any reason. In fact when one takes a deep breath and plunges down there among the reefs, seaweed, and -- eels (!), one would presumably want to illuminate as Much as possible, and a bright light was key. Perhaps your buddies could use a true dive light for their submerged activities, and only bring out the dimmable lights up top where they would be more practical.

impact_blue, then you may want to run the light on one of the many lower levels when watching something like "Gone With The Wind"... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Likebright, I will likely choose one or the other (beadblast vs. HA3), but not both.

cue003, a most EXCELLENT question, and one I am glad has been broached - the LionHeart employs PWM, or Pulse Width Modulation, meaning the dimming is effected by the Length of Time the LED is actually illuminated (it is flashed many multiple times per second). Although there will be the same number of flashes per second (something like 256), the "On" time of each flash is what controls the dimming. On High there is No flashing whatsoever, and the LED simply uses the same constant full current with no micro periods of darkness. Slightly down from High there would be a brief microsecond of darkness during every 1/256 division of each second, with these dark periods getting progressively longer (and the lighted periods shorter) as the light is dimmed further downward. But the important thing to know to answer your question about whether the output would become "greener" when dimmed is that during any of the lighted periods, the Luxeon 3 still receives FULL CONSTANT CURRENT, and thus there will be no "greenishness" whatsoever. The Luxeon will be as white as when fully driven on High (constantly full current) because it is Indeed being driven during all micro-illuminated periods at constantly full current.

Clear as mud I hope...?


----------



## gregw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*bricksie said:*
Does anyone know how long a flashlight using Pilas can sit idle and still keep a reasonable charge? i.e., what is the self-discharge rate of li-ion batteries? 

[/ QUOTE ]

According to the Pila Website, Pila Li-ion Batteries have a discharge rate of around 2% per month at 20°C.


----------



## bricksie (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

gregw - thanks, thats quite low (compared to Ni-based batteries)

impact_blue: The 80 minute runtime is with the smaller 150A battery - imagine the runtime with a 168A /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

168A - hmmmm very long time methinks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif That might make _Gone with the Wind_ eh Charlie??? LOL

Cheers,
Nathan


----------



## cue003 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, 

Thanks for the explanation. We should notice the microseconds of darkness the dimmer we get, right?

Thanks 

Curtis


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, 

Thanks for the explanation. We should notice the microseconds of darkness the dimmer we get, right?

Thanks 

Curtis
------------------------------------------------------------

Curtis, I'm already "dim" enough when it comes to this circuit. I don't wanted to get any dimmer. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Bill


----------



## Erik Johnson (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

256 frames per second? sounds pretty good. That should be beyond human perception, and thus not look too strobe-like. Computer monitors at half that refresh rate look rock-solid.

Sounds like an excellent solution to green-on-dim effects. Like everyone keeps saying, "This just keeps getting better and better..."

Erik.


----------



## georges80 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
cue003, a most EXCELLENT question, and one I am glad has been broached - the LionHeart employs PWM, or Pulse Width Modulation, meaning the dimming is effected by the Length of Time the LED is actually illuminated (it is flashed many multiple times per second). Although there will be the same number of flashes per second (something like 256), the "On" time of each flash is what controls the dimming. On High there is No flashing whatsoever, and the LED simply uses the same constant full current with no micro periods of darkness. Slightly down from High there would be a brief microsecond of darkness during every 1/256 division of each second, with these dark periods getting progressively longer (and the lighted periods shorter) as the light is dimmed further downward. But the important thing to know to answer your question about whether the output would become "greener" when dimmed is that during any of the lighted periods, the Luxeon 3 still receives FULL CONSTANT CURRENT, and thus there will be no "greenishness" whatsoever. The Luxeon will be as white as when fully driven on High (constantly full current) because it is Indeed being driven during all micro-illuminated periods at constantly full current.

Clear as mud I hope...? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think Charlie _meant_ to say the PWM frequency is around 750Hz... Yeah, I'm sure that's what he meant to say.

At that frequency there is no way you would ever see any flashing or flickering. 

Well, that's my guess on what he meant to say.

george.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey George,

So does 750Hz = 256 times per second?


----------



## georges80 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Hey George,

So does 750Hz = 256 times per second? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nearly - just add 494 to 256...

george.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*






So many pages on what finish to make.... I thought it would be better to be able to visualize it. Here is an early render /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## rdf (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

and once again, ladies and germs, georges80 makes a very informed guess about this light's operation. How DOES he do it? heh. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

We need a drool warning when you post this kind of stuff at lunch break!
My keyboard warranty doesn't cover dr. Pepper damage, damnit!
Seriously, these pictures are way cool... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Okay George, so I was only 2/3rds of the way off, no big deal right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Radiant, I want to know how you stole that photo of my workbench - it was supposed to be top secret!!!

(seriously how did you make the shadows and stuff like that? Cool!)


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

(seriously how did you make the shadows and stuff like that? Cool!) 

[/ QUOTE ]

That part is relatively easy. It is all a 3D model so you only have to place the lights where you want them and define brightness, falloff, shadow density etc. Done with an old program TrueSpace4 that is probably next to free by now.

I used to do alot of graphics but now it is mostly occasional that I get into doing it.

This is probably the most realistic thing I ever did in 3D:

Wireframe:





Rendered:


----------



## Jackal (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Wow!!! That is really cool! I do like the various colors of the LionHeart! natural/neutral color is my fav!!!


----------



## Topper (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Mr. Bulk, Paypal good to go just say the word and post the address if it is diffrent from your posted email.
Topper


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Radiant,

A trumpet spit-blowout valve, eh? I remember those from high school band (yes, sadly I must admit that I was a band geek at one time - got me into all the football games, plus free bus rides to all the away games, too!).

Topper,

Your confidence in my integrity to not take all the money and run away to Las Vegas is indeed appreciated. But all in good time - in fact here is the approximate timetable:

I expect the actual production LH boards in my hands in about two weeks, after which I will complete the finalized LionHeart prototypes and run a bunch of extensive tests, requiring up to perhaps another week or so to complete. And then if I encounter no unanticipated problems I will announce the prepayment acceptance period.

Also at that time I will give the go ahead to the CNC shop to start cuttin' metal, which is usually another four weeks until I actually get them delivered to me. Barring any unforeseen holdups regarding the finish (whatever it is, bare or beadblasted or HA3, still undecided) and logo etching processes, we would then schedule a series of HAT events to get the lights built and out to your waiting hands.

But first I will still likely personally build a couple dozen units (as I did with the VIP) to work out the most efficient assembly methods including the sequence and timing of when and how the various components will go together. And then mebbe even have another o-ring timed trial event or two... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

I do want to Thank You all for your continued patience, but I am just the type that has to get it all exactly right before I take your money (and _Still_ run away to Las Vegas) - /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

ummm, I thought Cambria California


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Oh, I was a band geek as well...Trombone


----------



## Topper (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

O-Tay, I will hush up and wait.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Me three. Euphonium.


----------



## LLLean (Jul 21, 2004)

*Scrolling the dimmer*

Regarding color choice, i vote for any of the other two except black. Way too many black flashlights out there. The LH looks way cool!

Charlie, If i understand correctly, the light always comes on at the last-used brightness level. Also, the scrolling of the dimmer-switch defaults to 'increase brightness' all the way to max, then reverse direction. Is this correct?

If above is correct, i foresee some slight problems. We generally turn on our flashlights at a medium level, and then every now and then, use a different level. If i were to use a higher level and turn it off, and then wake up in the middle of the night wanting to use LH at low level, my eyes wouldn't be happy to be greeted by the very bright light (if it always comes on at the last-used level).

I like to suggest some ideas. Hope they make sense.

a) Have the light always comes on at a preset level (say level 32 out of the 64 levels). In that way, it's easier for one to scroll to max or min brightness. And it won't be too bright or too dim whenever it's turned on. Perhaps, even level 20 is ok (assuming 1=lowest brightness).

b) there should be a way to scroll upwards (increased brightness) AND scroll downwards (decreased brightness) without having to scroll upwards all the way. Supposing one wakes up in the middle of the night and wishes to use LH. It would be rough if one has to scroll all the way to max brightness (Oouch! my eyes!) before being able to scroll down to min brightness. Similarly, if i'm out in the dark, and wishes to turn LH on in dim, wouldn't be good if i have to scroll all the way up first.
c) to accomplish allowing both scrolling up and scrolling down, perhaps something like:
i) default is scrolling up.
ii) if scrolling press is preceded by a double-click, then the scrolling is downwards.

I understand that LH should be kept simple, and i agree 100% (we all know how one other well-known light - quite a nice light - has all kinds of different clicks for differnt things). But i really do think we need to be able to scroll up and down independently.

Thanks for reading. In any event, the LH is ALREADY a WONDER light. The brightness scrolling idea (by constant pressing) is such a simple but great idea!

- LLLean


----------



## srue (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Why not use a Lion color for the HA3? Something like a burnt orange or gold.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Las Vegas is way to hot this time of year!


----------



## Likebright (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gifI like black myself, Most flashlights look like toys if they are brightly colored. And once bunged up look like §¶¡t. With black you just touch the thing up with a Sharpy.
Charlie, the timetable sounds good. Ed McMann should have just left my drive by prepay time. I know cuz I bought some magazines this time to make sure. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif
Mike

PS Package received! thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Okay - I said I wouldn't bite and I won't /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif (_HA3_) I love the renderings, it looks swchweeet in the natural HA3!! Okay that's it I swear... well....

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## m1match (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

To add my $0.02, I like the natural HA3 finish, but would be happy with black HA3 just like my VIP.

Ted


----------



## easilyled (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

This will probably be controversial, but if anyone
saw the Splash-Ano orange/black of the TNC-Hyperlux-V,
I thought it looked like a work of art, although
more like a tiger than a lion.

However it would probably raise the price by about $40=00,
so its a non-starter.

Just thought I'd make the point of how exceptional I thought
that finish looked though.


----------



## Billson (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

I'm wondering why a carry option hasn't been largely discussed here. For a light this small, I think it should be a basic requirement rather than an optional accessory.

I think a split ring or lanyard attachment is a simple solution before the clips, etc. are considered.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

LLLean, the operational menu is set, I'm sorry. (hey, that sure was easy to say...).

srue, no way, I'm sorry.

Likebright, I agree, no colors (other than black, OD green or bare aluminum).

easilyled, I will pretend your post about the orange/black splash ano does not exist...

Billson, most likely some sort of side-drilled hole will exist for lanyard-ing or split ring-ing. A pocket clip may be incorporated at the very last minute. This is requested by one of the development partners so I will have to give it more consideration than the usual wave-of-the-hand-dismissals I give to you guys... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I agree that a lanyard/split-ring attachment is agood idea. Maybe just drill a hole through the stock in the tailcap, so that a split ring can be attached? I mean, not from the base diagonally out to the side, just through in the side of the cap. That way it can still tailstand, even with the split ring or lanyard attached. I think this is what you mean Charlie?

I also had a thought about clip stuff. Why not think about those little brass stud things that clip into a belt clip? The ones that people use on their cell phones. I don't know how it would attach to the LH, but I think it could be worth considering.


----------



## gregw (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Hmmmm... After taking a 2nd look at the prototype, I kind of like the "clean" look of the back end, especially since it will be filled by the MrBulk LionHeart Logo. IMHO, having a clip/split ring attachment there would spoil the clean lines...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Some have been contacting me privately and asking to be "signed up on the LH list". I'm afraid the only way will be to go over to the sign-up thread at the Modder's B/S/T and -- sign up.

Some have asked to be notified when I start accepting prepayments. I have informed them (very nicely of course) that I was afraid they'd just have to watch the LH thread. Perhaps bookmark it or something and just check it every few days. I expect to ask for prepayments in about three weeks, although it Could be earlier depending on when I finish up all the LionHeart prototyping and testing.

I may come across sounding a little brusque when I answer private communications this way, but I just cannot maintain private communications with, and pay specific individual attention to, 200 separate people...

Now you see the reason why I really wanted to make 50 lights. I can provide much more individualized communication to each person if I was making ten or twenty or even fifty LionHearts. Every listee is special of course, but trying to convey that sentiment to everyone becomes rather diluted when I have to spread it out across 200 people!

And finally, some have expressed reservations about signing up "in public" on CPF. To them I say there is no other way to sign up for the LionHeart than to sign up directly on the LH thread. Some have said they just do not wish to post or had nothing to say, but I maintain that you cannot be a true Flashoholic (or anything-aholic) unless you communicate and mingle and hang out with like-minded addicts (hoo hoo!). Soooo -- I guess we could look at this whole public LionHeart signing up thing as an official --

_*CPF RECRUITMENT DRIVE!*_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Hi Charlie.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Dang! I have to be seen _in public_ hanging out with you geeks to get on the list?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## gregw (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

I drew up a quick drawing of what the tailcap should look like, with the lanyard hold on the side... 






Actually doesn't look too bad.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## verbie (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

am i too late to vote on the color of the LH? i would really, really love to have it as bare aluminum. and the only reason that i can offer is that cuz i'm a female /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif well, it surely looks masculine enough for you tough men out there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

That's what I meant with all my rambling. Just a little hole in the side - it doesn't affect the end face at all. Nice picture BTW! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

verbie> don't let roth know your female.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
verbie> don't let roth know your female. 

[/ QUOTE ]
lol


----------



## LLLean (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hi Charlie,

No problem at all regarding the menu thing. When i posted the suggestion, i was also wondering if it was already too late for that. As mentioned, the LH as is already is a WONDER light. Thanks again..


- LLLean


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

yumbone yumbone yumbone..

neg


----------



## D-LIGHT (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,
Since the scale of this project has grown way beyond your original plan, would it simplify things for you if we went directly to Jon for the charger/battery(ies)? 
That would also break this ever growing investment into smaller pieces (easier to explain two smaller orders to the wife).
We'll support whatever is better for you. Thank you for your dedicated efforts. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Rudi (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

If there is a lanyard hole on one side of the LH, perhaps there could be another lanyard hole on the opposite side, not just to drive up the cost, but to allow the lanyard to be strung so that the light can hang straight down.


----------



## JimH (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Some have been contacting me privately and asking to be "signed up on the LH list". I'm afraid the only way will be to go over to the sign-up thread at the Modder's B/S/T and -- sign up.

Some have asked to be notified when I start accepting prepayments. I have informed them (very nicely of course) that I was afraid they'd just have to watch the LH thread. Perhaps bookmark it or something and just check it every few days. I expect to ask for prepayments in about three weeks, although it Could be earlier depending on when I finish up all the LionHeart prototyping and testing.

I may come across sounding a little brusque when I answer private communications this way, but I just cannot maintain private communications with, and pay specific individual attention to, 200 separate people...

Now you see the reason why I really wanted to make 50 lights. I can provide much more individualized communication to each person if I was making ten or twenty or even fifty LionHearts. Every listee is special of course, but trying to convey that sentiment to everyone becomes rather diluted when I have to spread it out across 200 people!

And finally, some have expressed reservations about signing up "in public" on CPF. To them I say there is no other way to sign up for the LionHeart than to sign up directly on the LH thread. Some have said they just do not wish to post or had nothing to say, but I maintain that you cannot be a true Flashoholic (or anything-aholic) unless you communicate and mingle and hang out with like-minded addicts (hoo hoo!). Soooo -- I guess we could look at this whole public LionHeart signing up thing as an official --

_*CPF RECRUITMENT DRIVE!*_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well said Charlie. People signed up, sight unseen, based on your reputation. Me too. That's good enough for me. Just make the light, let us know the cost, and when and where to send the payment. If some people can't stand to sign up in public, they obviously don't want the light enough to speak up for it, so too bad for them.

You go Charlie, and make us a great light - we know you will.

Jim


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Hi Denise - er, Jon... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

gregw - wow very nice, how'd you get it to flatten out like that? The lan-hole I would envision to be as on the MiniMag or Arc LS tails, a couple of scoopouts with a wall left between them for the hole to be drilled straight through.

verbie thanks but we weren't really taking "votes", I'm just seeing what people like and then making my own decision based on facility and final costs.

LLLean, no problem. Thanks.

D-LIGHT, Jon and I have already agreed to have him ship me his stuff in bulk to save on his shipping costs (he does not ever charge shipping to his individual customers, if those who have ordered from him will notice), plus the associated headaches of packing/shipping all these differently configured charger/battery combinations; since I have to do this anyway for the lights I might as well take the battery/charger configuration headaches! (Gee, Thanks Jon!)

Rudi, no.

Jim, you Da Man, thanks!


----------



## Billson (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

The configuration similar to the LS tail would be perfect for both lanyard-ing and tail standing with neither feature being compromised.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

yipple!

neg


----------



## javafool (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

I will finally add that I prefer something other than bare aluminum. It it too soft, it oxidizes, and kind of comes across like the product isn't quite finished. (Sorry, some puns are better than others)

I am still amazed by the output of my VIP so no mater whether the LionHeart is finished or not (as long as it is completed), I am looking forward to being even more amazed by the LH!

Now if we can just get the subject line back to LionHeart /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## LightChucker (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I have been thinking about the beed-blast finish. While I think it would really look great sitting in a display case, I am very concerned that all those little craters would scoop up and hold dirt and oil from my hand. Then, it would be a tediously slow job to clean. I'm not sure what solvent would be safe to use. It would be risky to let the solvent come in contact with the switch too.

Chuck


----------



## zipperhead (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I personally don't have any paticular preference, I have faith that whatever Mr. Bulk decides on will be exactly what I wanted. But I do love following the thread and wathcing it evolve just like with the VIP.


----------



## Likebright (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

I like the clip idea. lens down lion logo up. This light is of a size that it will easily clip on the inside of a pants pocket. That is my favorate place to carry my EDC.
Lanyard option always a good idea.
Mike


----------



## cue003 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

I like gregw drawing above. The completely flat and perfectly round bottom is the perfect host for the li-on heart logo and should not be "cut-into" by a lanyard hole IMO. that why I think the drawing is nice because for those that don't use lanyards etc the bottom stays flawless. But in the end no matter what Charlie does I am still going to get the LH.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Wrangler (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

I think it`ll be a fantastic and unique light.
For me there is more need for a lanyard than a pocket-clip.
I`ll slip it into front or rear pockets inside a handmade leather sheath so it won`t be scratched. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Looking forward to getting my first MR. BULK Light!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
Cheers,
Wolfgang /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*LightChucker said:*
I have been thinking about the beed-blast finish. While I think it would really look great sitting in a display case, I am very concerned that all those little craters would scoop up and hold dirt and oil from my hand. Then, it would be a tediously slow job to clean. I'm not sure what solvent would be safe to use. It would be risky to let the solvent come in contact with the switch too.

Chuck 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would bet that a Little Mothers Aluminum Polish, available at most autoparts stores, would be able to quickly clean and polish the bead blast. This stuff works wonders on every billet part I have. It quickly removes any tarnish and brings back the origional shine on even my ATV's headlights rims, caps etc. Aluminum will always tarnigh fast unless something is put over it, on the bright side it seems very easy to clean and polish to restore the origional shine.... Although I could be mistaken on a bead blasted finish, since it might make it shine vs the more dull look it has to begin with.


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

[ QUOTE ]
*verbie said:*
am i too late to vote on the color of the LH? i would really, really love to have it as bare aluminum. and the only reason that i can offer is that cuz i'm a female /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif well, it surely looks masculine enough for you tough men out there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

oooh, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif I really love it bare too.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## verbie (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
verbie> don't let roth know your female. 

[/ QUOTE ]why? he bites?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## verbie (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
verbie thanks but we weren't really taking "votes", I'm just seeing what people like and then making my own decision based on facility and final costs.



[/ QUOTE ]awww...ok. well, i hope you'll decide on aluminum. *crossing my fingers and toes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## verbie (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*verbie said:*
am i too late to vote on the color of the LH? i would really, really love to have it as bare aluminum. and the only reason that i can offer is that cuz i'm a female /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif well, it surely looks masculine enough for you tough men out there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

oooh, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif I really love it bare too.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]flashlight, the thought of aluminum flashlights gets you naughty? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif no need to feel shy about it, i'm sure there are men out there who feels the same way as you do /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Sakugenken (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gifI have been really enjoying this thread. And, like others have posted, I am happy to be getting my first Mr Bulk light. As far as color I would prefer black (sounds the most serviceable) but will be happy with whatever Mr Bulk decides (the reason for me wanting to get on the LionHeart was how much I liked the look of the VIP) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

[ QUOTE ]
*verbie said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*verbie said:*
am i too late to vote on the color of the LH? i would really, really love to have it as bare aluminum. and the only reason that i can offer is that cuz i'm a female /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif well, it surely looks masculine enough for you tough men out there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

oooh, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif I really love it bare too.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]flashlight, the thought of aluminum flashlights gets you naughty? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif no need to feel shy about it, i'm sure there are men out there who feels the same way as you do /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

erm, I was thinking of something else /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif But hey yeah I do like bare AL finish lights too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Hi Sakugy 

You made a very good choice, glad you managed to get on the list for the LionHeart. I've been lucky to have 6 Mr. Bulk lights and everyone of them has been a kicker! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

The LH has several intriguing features.

OK, ditto on the "I'll take it however it comes and will be very happy". If I had a choice, I'd like mine in polished or beadblasted raw aluminum.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

[ QUOTE ]
*verbie said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*verbie said:*
am i too late to vote on the color of the LH? i would really, really love to have it as bare aluminum. and the only reason that i can offer is that cuz i'm a female /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif well, it surely looks masculine enough for you tough men out there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

oooh, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif I really love it bare too.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]flashlight, the thought of aluminum flashlights gets you naughty? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif no need to feel shy about it, i'm sure there are men out there who feels the same way as you do /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


LMAO /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## verbie (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
erm, I was thinking of something else /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif But hey yeah I do like bare AL finish lights too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ] /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Billson (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Charlie,

Will the led in the lionheart be easy to swap out? I'm thinking that since the efficiency is close to 100%, this is probably as close to perfect as you can get because only the led need to be improved/upgraded in the future when better ones come out.

What type of regulation is used in the light? Can a lower vf luxeon be used to improve efficiency and runtime if someone so desired?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Billson, the entire Star will be epoxied into the bottom of the head cavity, over which the reflector fits. Might be a little difficult to get it out.

With that said however, the way the LionHeart achieves its maximum brightness on High is because at this level there will be no circuitry, no PWM-pulsed dimming, no nothing controlling it - it simply bypasses everything and runs in totally constant Direct Drive, thus explaining our decision to use only K-binned Vf Luxeons. Js and Hs will be risky in DD, so the Luxeon Star would Not be (easily) swappable to begin with.

And I am now leaning rather heavily towards HA3 Natural despite preferences to the contrary that several HAT members have already expressed to me privately.

Also I do know that some people who presently own the Photon Baton extension (see pic below for an idea of the finish, it's what's on the central tubular section) have told me that by now the beadblasted finish already looks like h*ll, and that is why I am beginning to recant on having the LHs beadblasted:







So that's where we are at this time...still unofficially undecided, but leaning more than ever now toward OD-colored HA3 Natural.


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Hi Charlie,
Direct Drive at the highest level hey? Regarding the circuitry - when running "Direct Drive" does it detect the drop in voltage, and drop it down to a lower level automatically? Or does it simply drop slowly in brightness like other Direct Drive flashlights ala SNII/3D Mag Mods?

Just wondering how it all works /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


Oh yeah - had to - HA3 OD Natural all the way /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## LightChucker (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Good thinking about the beadblasting problem. I really can't immagine how you could clean those extreamly small pits. Regardless of the polishing compound used, the stuff would become packed into those tiny craters. So, then how would you get the compound out of the craters? Polishing a smooth surface does not have this problem.

Chuck


----------



## pyro (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

The blasted finish can be cleaned with simple
dish soap, it isn´t as rough as sand blasted 
where the dirt "takes a set" and is really
heavy to remove.

but i´d prefer HA black for the professional look


----------



## Radiant (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

[ QUOTE ]
*impact_blue said:*
Hi Charlie,
Direct Drive at the highest level hey? Regarding the circuitry - when running "Direct Drive" does it detect the drop in voltage, and drop it down to a lower level automatically? Or does it simply drop slowly in brightness like other Direct Drive flashlights ala SNII/3D Mag Mods?

Just wondering how it all works /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


Oh yeah - had to - HA3 OD Natural all the way /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Cheers,
Nathan. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am wondering this too. I imagine the Lithium Ion batteries have a flatter discharge curve so we won't see as much drop-off as with other direct drives? What if you run it slightly below the highest setting though. Will that be regulated?


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Charlie, I originally was thinking that the BB'd finish would be great, but as you pointed out with the A&B Baton, after a little carry time the finish can start to look bad.

As much as I like HA3-NAT, is it possible to influence the color a bit and have a nice golden hue to the green? The first couple E1e-HA's I got were such a nice color, almost as if they were chemkoted, then anodized and it really made for a nice finish. Those lights are still just as nice as the day I got 'em and I've had them on dozens of bridge inspections.

Anyway, it sounds like you are getting closer to the build and soon _none_ of us will want to bother you with trivial questions.

It's too bad that the gold TiN isn't as durable as HA-NAT.

Thanks again for the updates!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

I can go with any finish. The OD HA3 Natural is just fine with me, too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I've found that my two raw, polished-aluminum, lights stand up just fine if I clean 'em and buff a dab of aluminum sealant/polish on 'em every now and then. About the same treatment I give to my HA finished lights that get used alot out in the environment.

But, Chuck brought up a good point about bead blasted aluminum that is left raw. The porous surface can actually be * <font color="brown"> stained </font> * by some things. I recall some raw cast aluminum being stained by the heavy Tannin (Tannic or Gallotannic acid) content of some water that contained rotting wood and leaves. Tannin is commonly used in the tanning of some leathers. Since it's an acid, it can get after aluminum as well as a number of other things. Like tea or coffee (both contain Tannin) can do to your teeth.

My silver-colored, matte finish, Pelican M6 picked up some of the tannin from the inside of a brown leather sheath and it hasn't come off with a toothbrush and soapy water or alcohol.

It's not a big deal to me, but most of the buyers of Charlie's lights are going to want them to stay as pristine as possible, understandably so.

So, I'll recant my preference for the raw BB finish.

Whatever is decided I'll be happy with, so I'll remain neutral.

"K Vf" binned Luxeon Stars which _THEN_ are <font color="blue"> "Charlie binned" </font> ? How can it get any better? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

That's why I'm always confident when I purchase one of Charlie's lights. Being a chimp, the "Luxeon lottery", bin codes, voltages, etc., cause me to fret and I then begin to act out. 

Charlie selects each LED and it gets "binned" according to his much more strict "coding".

The people here who understand LEDs, their binning and Ohm's Law enjoy talking shop with Charlie and the others. I think that's pretty cool, but it's mostly over my head and that's fine too. I still like to read and follow the discussion and explanations.

I'm getting so excited about the LionHeart I think I need to go swing on my tire. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Britt


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*

I've found that my two raw, polished-aluminum, lights stand up just fine if I clean 'em and buff a dab of aluminum sealant/polish on 'em every now and then. 
Britt 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie, I'll do my part to help this thread get to 100 pages. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif As I mentioned earlier, I know I'm in a serious minority when I say that I prefer the bare aluminum. But as long as it's bare, not bead-blasted bare like the head on a McLux TK, but bare like a CNC-123 (a smooth bare), it will hold up fine and look GREAT! Your proto looks so *awesome!* So, I still stand with my preference for it being bare aluminum. Of course, I'm a happy camper whatever you decide color-wise, because it is, after all, a Mr. Bulk masterpiece! Maybe you can hold out a few bare ones just for some of us oddballs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

[ QUOTE ]
*arewethereyetdad said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*

I've found that my two raw, polished-aluminum, lights stand up just fine if I clean 'em and buff a dab of aluminum sealant/polish on 'em every now and then. 
Britt 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie, I'll do my part to help this thread get to 100 pages. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif As I mentioned earlier, I know I'm in a serious minority when I say that I prefer the bare aluminum. But as long as it's bare, not bead-blasted bare like the head on a McLux TK, but bare like a CNC-123 (a smooth bare), it will hold up fine and look GREAT! Your proto looks so *awesome!* So, I still stand with my preference for it being bare aluminum. Of course, I'm a happy camper whatever you decide color-wise, because it is, after all, a Mr. Bulk masterpiece! Maybe you can hold out a few bare ones just for some of us oddballs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

No we're not there yet Troy at 100 pages but hopefully now it will be. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I think you could've said 'not bead blasted bare like on the head of a McLux TK (wait I thought that was EN-plated or something /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif ) but bare AL like that on the *body* of a McLux TK.' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Yeah, I second Troy on leaving some unanodized for those who like it that way but *ONLY* if it's OK with MR_Bulk of course /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


drats, still not at page 100.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif


----------



## rp42995 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

thanks for update /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

I am almost positive the McLux is all EN plated (other than the specials), but the head and part of the tail were bead-blasted afterwards.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Beretta1526, you're right, it's EN plated, but the bead blasted head does get a little grimy. It's not too bad and is easily cleanable, but I can see why Charlie would probably avoid that finish.


----------



## D-LIGHT (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Charlie,
I usually stay out of these polls, but I'll go on record here as preferring the Black.
I just looked at Radiant's "pictures" and my VIP and the black just seems more classy than the OD or bare aluminum.
However, I'll be satisfied with whatever you decide.


----------



## mut (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

I just would like to have the LH. I think I could live with just about any finish. For having all that the LH has to offer.

mut


----------



## SilverFox (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Hello Charlie,

I also am looking forward to this light.

As far as color goes, my Golden DragonHID dive light has become one of my favorite lights. At first I thought the color would take some getting use to, but that has not been the case.

The golden color seems suiting for a Lion hearted light...

Tom


----------



## rp42995 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

any finish on this would be great (but should be unique)not just HA OD whatever you decide


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

1) Can't reveal more on the electronics just yet

2) HA3 Nat is probaby going to be _THE_ finish

3) May leave some unanodized, for the bare Al lovers


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

wooooo hoooooo /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## mst3k (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Color me happy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

ummm, what color is happy?


----------



## 83Venture (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Between this and the VIP thread Charlie has to be setting some kind of record for the number of views. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## bajaiman (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
1) Can't reveal more on the electronics just yet

2) HA3 Nat is probaby going to be _THE_ finish

3) May leave some unanodized, for the bare Al lovers 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've signed up for the 2nd LH list. I wouldn't want 2 LHs with the same finish. Are you going to ask everybody on the 2nd list what finish they want?..I'd love to have bare Al and HA NAT finish on my LHs.


----------



## Chooch (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

HA3-NAT sounds great to me. 
Getting the chance to own a LH is what made me change from being a Lurker to a CPF member.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

HA3 NAT here. no less, no more, no people on the floor ()

neg


----------



## kj (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

The HA NAT finish varies depending on the Aluminum grade, the condition of the anodizing process (concentrations of solution, current, duration), whether to do pre-etching, etc. I'm assuming people including MR Bulk are aiming at the SureFire-like finish, right?

Do you believe it's HA NAT? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Raybo (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

If anyone backs out MR Bulk...........put me on the list.


----------



## rp42995 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

HA3-NAT sounds great to me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Raybo - you can get on the list right now. I've opened it back up to get more units made in an effort to get the cost per unit down.

kj - hopefully the color matching will be at least as good as SF's, meaning not perfect between separate parts - but is the price paid if one desires the absolute *hardest* HA3 (adding a coloring agent does tend to degrade the Rockwell Hardness Rating to a certain degree I have been informed).

However, there are a total of only three body parts making up the LionHeart exterior at this juncture in development, so at worst you would get a..."Neapolitan" effect? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

bajaiman - people could specify in their Paypal texts which color they preferred, HA3 Nat or Bare, and I would order the finishes and then distribute according to that.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

still cant wait...

neg


----------



## cue003 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Glad we finalized the finish to HA3 Natural.

I also signed up for a second LH. I am thinking maybe one bare (to keep safe) and the HA3 for everyday use.

Thanks Charlie for your efforts on this project as well as the last.

Curtis


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Curt, you're welcome.

Neg - sorry, ya just gotta!


----------



## Erik Johnson (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Hmmmmm, I'm starting to like Cue's idea, one of each (second LH list for second unit). I mean who can decide between two great choices, take the easy (ie. CPF) way out, get both!

Now the question is which first...


----------



## analogguy (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Charlie-

Sign me up for another. I'll, ahem, do my part to get the unit cost down.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
1) Can't reveal more on the electronics just yet

2) HA3 Nat is probaby going to be _THE_ finish

3) May leave some unanodized, for the bare Al lovers 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie, you just made me decide to get TWO! The first in bare AL & the 2nd an Nat. HA. Thanks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

[ QUOTE ]
*analogguy said:*
Charlie-

Sign me up for another. I'll, ahem, do my part to get the unit cost down. 

[/ QUOTE ]

analogguy, you can do that here


----------



## indenial (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

If we order a second light, do we have to purchase a second recharger as well??


----------



## flashlight (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

[ QUOTE ]
*indenial said:*
If we order a second light, do we have to purchase a second recharger as well?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's up to you. I believe the Pila charger can charge two batteries at one time.


----------



## indenial (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Well, I wouldn't see the need for a second charger. I wonder how much of a price reduction that would entail? I ask only because it's hard to justify a second light otherwise.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Mr B: i have to wait till Oct 26 at earliest anyways - this is my Birthday Present from mum/dad. and, from Grandma, a Cold Heat Soldering Tool, but you lot reely don care 'bout my birthday pressies, so im gonna shut up.....

neg


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

indenial, purchasing anything other than the light is entirely optional. Some (in fact quite a few according to Jon) already have Pila chargers and some may already have 150A batteries, so those guys would be getting just the light (or lights).

Again, getting a battery recharging setup is totally optional...


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Shweet. I'll finally get to use those spacers... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

bone bone?

neg


----------



## impact_blue (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

what the??


[ QUOTE ]
*Neg2LED said:*
bone bone?

neg 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Likebright (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Charlie,
I have some 150Ss no 150As will the Ss work in the light? 
I think that the 150As have a slightly larger diameter. And maybe a little more oomph.
Mike


----------



## Illuminated (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

Hi Charlie - PM sent...

John


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

The "A" batteries do have more oomph and will have more runtime. 

Reno> I am glad you still have those spacers. I can't get them to sell me just the spacers alone.


----------



## indenial (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

[ QUOTE ]
purchasing anything other than the light is entirely optional. Some (in fact quite a few according to Jon) already have Pila chargers and some may already have 150A batteries, so those guys would be getting just the light (or lights). Again, getting a battery recharging setup is totally optional...

[/ QUOTE ]

Sold! I'm now on list two. Thanks!


----------



## iowatollah (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, Please count me in on your list for one LionHeart.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

iowatollah, you need to go to the sign up list here...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=MODS&Number=609076&fpart=1&PHPSESSID=


----------



## Radiant (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

What happened to the limit. Mr.B get some new recruits for the HAT? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## bmstrong (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I'm confused.... ????? 

If were on the list already does this mean that we can use our spot to order an extra one? Or do we re-sign up on another list? What sign-up list is for HA3? What one is for Aluminum? Or do you have the option for either in your current spot? Most important: The Black HA3 got killed?

My brain isn't quite working today...

Brian


----------



## zackhugh (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

If you're already on the list you just need to add your name to the second list, which is in the original "Lionheart List" thread and not a new "Lionheart List 2" thread, which has also led to some confusion.

Your confusion stems from certain people stating their preferred finish in either or both lists when it isn't necessary--the finish you want would be specified in your PayPal text when the time comes. MR Bulk would need to say whether it matters if people wanting both HA3 and bare aluminum should request bare aluminum or HA3 first. My guess is it probably doesn't matter, but he's running the show...


----------



## Erik Johnson (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

If you want more than one, say "Add to List 2" (assuming you are already one list 1). A brand new user wanting more than one would say "Add to List 1 and List 2", hopefully mentioning the next position number for each list. List 2 is for seconds (or more). The second list was added to help pick up the numbers for cheaper building resources. There is no guarantee that the second list will be fullfilled, but then what in life is guaranteed anyway? (aside from death that is) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Erik. (looks like zackhugh beat me to the response) finish will be indicated in your paypal comment


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Anybody tell me the charging rate of the Pila 150A Li-Ion charger?

Bill


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Bullzeyebill said:*
Anybody tell me the charging rate of the Pila 150A Li-Ion charger?

Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]

Jon? You can chime in whenever you are ready, thanks.


----------



## georges80 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Bullzeyebill said:*
Anybody tell me the charging rate of the Pila 150A Li-Ion charger?

Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]

I measure 750mA into a 150A pila in the charger (measured in series with the Pila). This is the 12V cig lighter version of the charger. The charger is switcher based since it is drawing about 350mA from ~12.8V input. Charging li-ion cells uses a current limited voltage regulated scheme. So, 750mA should be the max current until the cell is nearly fully charged. For a 1200mAhr nominal capacity that means about 1.5 to 2 hours from flat to fully charged. Li-ions take most of their charge quickly (at the charge current) until nearly fully charged - then they go into a voltage regulation mode and that last 5% or so takes a lot longer.

george.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Thanks, George. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Bill


----------



## scuba (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hello,

Could someone please tell me on wich page we could find a pic of the light on this very long thread?

Thanks!


----------



## Radiant (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*scuba said:*
Hello,

Could someone please tell me on wich page we could find a pic of the light on this very long thread?

Thanks! 

[/ QUOTE ]

First post.


----------



## Billson (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,

Will the light be direct drive at all levels?

May I suggest you put up any info which have been finalized on the first page like for example, the buyers options on the Pila, whether they can buy the light by itself or with the charger and battery, etc.

If I had just stumbled on this thread I'd have to read through hundreds of posts just to find this information. It would also prevent the same question from being asked over and over again.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Thanks George. 

The 168a takes about 3 hours so 2 hours sounds about right for the 150a


----------



## gregw (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
Thanks George. 

The 168a takes about 3 hours so 2 hours sounds about right for the 150a 

[/ QUOTE ]
I assume the reason that the 168a takes 3 hours is due to the charge limits of the charger rather than due to the batteries right? Li-ion cells should be able to sustain 1C charge rate until almost full, meaning that at 1C charge rate, the Pilas should be approximately 95% charged in one hour, with the last 5% taking another 45 minutes or so..


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

2-3 hours will be fine for me. In some of the places I go, the generator only runs for about 4 hours in the mornings.

Jon, will the recharger and cord fit in a Pelican 1030 Micro-Case? Inside dimensions are 6-1/2" x 2-3/4" x 2-1/16".

I'm trying to figure out how to modify the case so that it can be closed to prevent getting devris and rain water in it while it is plugged in charging under certain circumstances.

Is it safe to charge in a small closed container? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Britt


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
2-3 hours will be fine for me. In some of the places I go, the generator only runs for about 4 hours in the mornings.

Jon, will the recharger and cord fit in a Pelican 1030 Micro-Case? Inside dimensions are 6-1/2" x 2-3/4" x 2-1/16".

I'm trying to figure out how to modify the case so that it can be closed to prevent getting devris and rain water in it while it is plugged in charging under certain circumstances.

Is it safe to charge in a small closed container? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Britt 

[/ QUOTE ]britt i wouldnt charge it in a closed contaner chargeing makes lots a heat /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I see the RaggMan is Back...


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

ima still waiting

neg


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I assume you can't take the head and reflector off this baby and have the bare LED as a 180 degree room-illuminator?

Not that it matters, I suppose the reflection from the ceiling will be plenty bright to light the room up.


----------



## rfdancer (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, do you have any ideas for attaching a lanyard to this beauty? I really don't want to risk loosing it!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Billson (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Carry options are being considered just not finalized yet.


----------



## Sinjz (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Scrolling the dimmer*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
The "A" batteries do have more oomph and will have more runtime. 

Reno> I am glad you still have those spacers. I can't get them to sell me just the spacers alone. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm a little confused. Does the Pila or Charger come with some sort of spacer? Is it a 1/2 cr123?


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Yes, the charger has a screw in spacer, according to the website.

I think it is 1/2 123 sized, but it has a little threaded extension for screwing in to the charger, so I suspect it's a little too long to use as a spacer in the LH for use with 123s.

Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## rfdancer (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Billson said:*
Carry options are being considered just not finalized yet. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Pilas are longer than 123s. Jon will know the exact models, but one is ~1.5x the length of a 123, and the other is ~2x the length of a 123. There are two other models with similar numbers and dimensions, but they're not interchangable with multi-123 flashlight bodies.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

the 150 is 1.5x the length of a 123. use two to replace 3x123. the 168 is 2x the lkenght of a 123. use to replace 2 123s.

neg


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

oh, the question is already answered. keeping up with cpf has become so hard these days.

I just love natural HA. Hard to go wrong with that choice.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

no one told me there was pics /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.giflooks very very cool and small. i assume it will be rain resistant? i always get caught in the rain lol


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Careful ragz or you might get *CUT OFF!* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*bindibadgi said:*
Careful ragz or you might get *CUT OFF!* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]lol i realy didnt know there was pics how long was they there?im not to obersvent


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I only noticed them a couple of days back, but they might have been there earlier.


----------



## cue003 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Are you guys referring to the pics on the first page/first post?

Curtis


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I am. If raggie has found more he better fess up! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I appreciate all you guys' jumpin' in and answering questions from the (less well-read, *ahem*!) others.

Between the LH ramp up, my "real" job, kid being still outta school until Aug.9 (and Summer Fun just ending), and car shopping (YES, _car shopping_, more on that right after this), my time has been even More Limited than usual.

As luck would have it my in-laws' old Buick finally broke down for the nth and last time last week. Being they are retired and in the their 70's and living on a fixed income, buying a truly reliable car was out of the question for them, and I ended up basically Giving them my like-new '02 Altima SE...

It turns out this was really not that bad of a situation. Ya see, being I was such a great son-in-law and all by doing that, the wifey finally acquiesced to my getting a new car, *anything I want* (her words)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

And now she has lived to regret those words:








*Yes, everything down to the same color... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif*

Of course this is not as extravagant as it may appear since I bought it to replace the Altima for work (I am technically still in a Patrol Division) and they pay me a monthly vehicle subsidy, along with free insurance and all the gas I need...but it's a 5-speed, and my wife can't drive a stick...Muwahahahahahaaaa! The downside is now my guys all tease me about going through some kind of "mid-life crisis".

Okay enough of this, back to lights...


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, you dog you. That is one sweet ride. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

woooo hooooo


----------



## flashlight (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

yowzah! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
I appreciate all you guys' jumpin' in and answering questions from the (less well-read, *ahem*!) others.

Between the LH ramp up, my "real" job, kid being still outta school until Aug.9 (and Summer Fun just ending), and car shopping (YES, _car shopping_, more on that right after this), my time has been even More Limited than usual.

As luck would have it my in-laws' old Buick finally broke down for the nth and last time last week. Being they are retired and in the their 70's and living on a fixed income, buying a truly reliable car was out of the question for them, and I ended up basically Giving them my like-new '02 Altima SE...

It turns out this was really not that bad of a situation. Ya see, being I was such a great son-in-law and all by doing that, the wifey finally acquiesced to my getting a new car, *anything I want* (her words)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

And now she has lived to regret those words:








*Yes, everything down to the same color... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif*

Of course this is not as extravagant as it may appear since I bought it to replace the Altima for work (I am technically still in a Patrol Division) and they pay me a monthly vehicle subsidy, along with free insurance and all the gas I need...but it's a 5-speed, and my wife can't drive a stick...Muwahahahahahaaaa! The downside is now my guys all tease me about going through some kind of "mid-life crisis".

Okay enough of this, back to lights... 

[/ QUOTE ]ya have a cool life charlie.man that car is sweeeetttttttttt.i even like the altima.but prefare the stang.there one of my fav cars


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

0lol i cant drive a auto im to hyper ps ya have to post details charlie us car heads need to know drive train etc etc,that was very cool ya helped ya inlaws to,i went car shoping when i was at dads not for em though i like going car shoping saw a 94 taurus for 500 bucks in good shape new motor and tranny well like 10 k on both but them taurus have flaws in there trannny


----------



## BC0311 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif Oh man.......Charlie's gonna be The Road Warrior of Oahu!

Congratulations, Charlie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Wrangler (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Great car I really like that Mustang but don`t you miss something on it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif
There have to be at least 2 VIP`s on the bumpers and a couple of LionHearts on the top!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

Lot`s of fun with that beauty,

cheers,
Wolfgang /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Geode (Jul 29, 2004)

*Charlie\'s New Car*

Charlie - that is a MLC car if I have ever seen one! Going to take skydiving classes too? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Charlie\'s New Car*

Charlie could you make my LH the same color as your nice Mustang /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

OK guys, excuse my ignorance here, but I don't have the gumption/stamina /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif to read through this massive thread and play catch up from where I left off back when this was all still in proto stages. I know what I need to know now about this light to know I want one!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

My question is this: Is it too late to get in on the pre-order for the Lionheart? Upon receiving my new Fire~Fly II last night I am thinking that I may sell it for something else. It's not quite as bright as my rev. 1 FF (I modded it of course), and I don't think I really need the tailstand option (haven't needed it yet) for a pocket light of that size. Right now I think I would rather have a different light for the money instead of two that are nearly similar. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif

Anyway, I understand that the Lionheart will go for less than $200 fully turnkey with battery, charger, and all? Is that correct? Has a final price been set yet? Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Thanks in advance!

Oh ya, also changing the title back to the appropriate one.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

LEDModMan, go here to sign up


----------



## Sakugenken (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Wow, great car /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gifcongratulations! I used to have a Mach I back when I was in my 20's. Now my work car is a Daihatsu. At least it is a stick so I can pretend.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Holy monkeys!
That car is beyond cool!
Now, I'm afraid you'll spend too much time with her rather than on cpf or in the Bulk-cave...


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I know what you mean Charlie, My truck has 312,000 mile son it and I't just cost me $600 for new brakes because of a stock Caliper...Then this week I lost my IT job (not my fault though) and ended up that the palce that changed my oil damaged the oil sending unit and got oil all over my starter and now my truck won't start. 

It's on it's last limb...and stealing all my LH money!

I'm going to go bump start it and see if the place that changed the oil will fess up.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

How much do you wanna bet that he gets HID's installed in the first week?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Wrangler said:*

There have to be at least 2 VIP`s on the bumpers and a couple of LionHearts on the top!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Problem is Charlie only kept one VIP. Charlie, you're gonna have to start buying back some of your stock! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*LEDmodMan said:*
OK guys, excuse my ignorance here, but I don't have the gumption/stamina /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif to read through this massive thread and play catch up from where I left off back when this was all still in proto stages.

[/ QUOTE ]

OK, I lied...

I just finished reading this whole entire thread!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif





Now that I see where the Lionheart has evolved to, I REALLY want to get one! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 
Too bad I'm #231 waaaaayyy down on the list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif (and just to think I could have been #25 if I would have had the money earmarked). 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif I can wait till mine gets done! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif



Charlie, here's another thought to galvanize your leaning toward going with a HA3 on the Lionheart. Bare Al tends to oxidize *badly* when exposed to salt water. Gets powdery white stuff all over it (Al oxide) and makes the surface finish look like crap. Although a slightly different environment, pockets can be a nice warm, moist, and saline environment that could promote oxidization. Just food for thought... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## easilyled (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie (if I may call you that, seeing as I don't know
you well like the others), congratualtions on your new
car. Looks like you'll need to sell 10,000 Lionhearts to
go towards funding it!

I'm hurt that you ignored my suggestion of an orange/black
splash ano finish. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


(Actually, as no doubt you gathered, my
tongue was firmly in my cheek when I mentioned it - a natural HA finish seems to be what many are proposing and that would be fine by me!)


----------



## JimH (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

LEDModMan,

Now that you have read this whole thread, you need to start on the sign-up thread. Then you will know what to save up for.

We don't want to hear any excuses next year when you don't have enough money for the "MR Fusion"



.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Actually, I read the whole dang signup thread too (first)! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif

I made sure to put my name on the list. No excuses, I'm just going to have to be a patient little boy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

Oh ya BTW, I'm consulting with Charlie on that home fusion reactor for his next light. We're having a bit of trouble scaling it down though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

How long did it take you to read 51 pages and 1500 posts?


----------



## cue003 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

LEDmodMan, you should now be able to answer everyones questions that may come up that charlie may have answered earlier in the threads. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## keithhr (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

bare aluminum oxidizes with plain water....Water eats aluminum....thats what aluminum polish is for...Salt water is of couse more corrosive...thats what aluminum polish is for...I like HA nat though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif thats my preference anyways.

edit: charlie if you ever wanna race 1/8th mile against my little 350 atv let me know /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif we can put some money on it or maybe you can win your vip back?


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

man charlie, that car ROX!!!!

neg

p.s. keep us posted!


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Be an interesting race seeing as you are so, shall we say, geographically distinct.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

neg


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hmmm, I dunno, what's a 350 atv? I'll have to get'er all properly broken in first -- I do know that bone stock with street tires the 2004 Mach 1 has been clocked at 13.11sec through the 1/4 mile at 105+mph. Makes 310hp and 335tq all from a tiny lil' 281cid V8... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Klaus (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Ah that sounds good - when I was driving on Oahu with a red Mustang convertible trying to feel like Magnum (hey - no Ferraris for rent) it had some pretty average V6 with 3 gear automatic in there and I wasn´t really too thrilled /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

But that nice little V8 and 5 gear stick-shift sounds MUCH better /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Klaus


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Why do they even make them in auto? Spoils _all_ the fun. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

sweet ya got the 32 valve motor i bet it is fast fast abnd looks awesume to kinda like ya light awesume looking and lots of performance


----------



## Wave (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[jealousymodeon]Hey get back to talking about lights! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BigHonu (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,

So at the next build, you gonna show us young-uns how to lay some rubber?

Nice ride!


----------



## ZENGHOST (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*BigHonu said:*
Charlie,

So at the next build, you gonna show us young-uns how to lay some rubber?

Nice ride! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Naw--Charlie's gonna let us test drive it, right, Charlie? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

It's a 4 wheel 2-stroke 350cc (picture in my avitar). I'll let you hop it up a bit and break it in first. I won't be getting up to 104, I'll peak out much sooner thats why I said 1/8th mile /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif. But if we are racing pavement (so as not to ruin your paint) I will need to get a longer swingarm for mine first so I don't flip over. I only have about 70 HP but I beleive I can take it at 1/8th mile. only weighs a few hundread lbs, and needs racefuel to run.

Don't know if I would win or loose but it might be closer than one would think /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Could always do it for fun. I know you would be starting in second and redlining it so as not to have ot do alot of catching up  Definately beat me at any long distance, of course, I would be in 6th pinned before 1/8th mile.. 

Just trying to figure out a way to get a LH cheaper, my friend quit his job, so I can't do IT anymore and my truck is back in the shop /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Is this bright?


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*






Nope, it's missin' the two LHs, one above each of its "dim" headlights...

See Norm? We're talking about the LH again! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Actually this as good a time as any to take care of my duty car affairs since I am on a sort of "break" while waiting for the production LH boards to get here, after which I can truly activate the genuine LionHeart proto. So until then I might as well talk about cars...

As to the comment somewhere above about me having to sell 10,000 LHs or whatever to pay for it, please don't anybody get the wrong impression. My car money comes from the government. As long as I have a car that I use in police service, they PAY me. THAT's where the money comes from. I only made about enough off the VIP run to buy a - _used_ motor scooter...that's why the remaining few new VIPs I am in the process of completing now will sell for only $200 (plus shipping)...


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Dats pretty


----------



## gregw (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...that's why the remaining few new VIPs I am in the process of completing now will sell for only $200 (plus shipping)...



[/ QUOTE ]

For those of you who've drooled over a VIP but didn't manage to snag one previously, this is your ABSOLUTELY LAST chance to get one from Charlie.. Worth every penny IMHO, but I'm probably biased as I own TWO! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

lol i can wait i have time im still saveing for the light lol 3 janery is ok for me or febaurary i cant belive how cool this light is turning out my vip blows people away i will have 3 mr bulk lights all are great


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Ahh, so you can get any car as long as it's for Police Duty eh?





But seriously, not to diss your judgement or anything, but have you ever considered an early model NSX? Your Mach 1 is gonna cost around $25k I presume, and a '91-'93 NSX will probably cost $10k more than that. But the NSX is considered an exotic, is just as fast, handles better, and is a Honda, so it will last almost forever. It has the praise of being the most reliable exotic, and even an older one is about as expensive to maintain as a 3-series Bimmer. 80k miles is nothing for a well-maintained NSX. Like this one. 

I know the car is 13 years old, but hey, the current generation Mustang has a chassis from the 70's (again, just stating a fact, not dissing your judgements or anything).

My 2 cents.


----------



## javafool (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Those seats look real comfortable to sit in while building LionHearts. Ya can put the parts in them cup holders to keep it all straight. I think I saw a 12v soldering iron somewhere.. .. leme check on that one for ya /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*FNinjaP90 said:*
Ahh, so you can get any car as long as it's for Police Duty eh?






But seriously, not to diss your judgement or anything, but have you ever considered an early model NSX? Your Mach 1 is gonna cost around $25k I presume, and a '91-'93 NSX will probably cost $10k more than that. But the NSX is considered an exotic, is just as fast, handles better, and is a Honda, so it will last almost forever. It has the praise of being the most reliable exotic, and even an older one is about as expensive to maintain as a 3-series Bimmer. 80k miles is nothing for a well-maintained NSX. Like this one. 

I know the car is 13 years old, but hey, the current generation Mustang has a chassis from the 70's (again, just stating a fact, not dissing your judgements or anything).

My 2 cents. 

[/ QUOTE ]eww a 4 banger i realy dont like honda.s but there great cars .but a 4 banger will never have the torque of a v8


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

NSX is a 6-cyl, buddy. The older models run about a mid 13 quarter but the newer ones with the slightly larger engines and 6-sp will do high-12's. A 1991 model with a japanese gear upgrade (stock NSX 2nd gear is really tall) will do 13 flat.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

ok thats a tad better lol.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

must be really hard to work on that 6 judging by the trunk size  Friends don't let friends drive Hondas...

haha j/k


----------



## john_bud (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

FNinja,

Mustangs from the '70's had live axles. Mustangs from the '90's had IRS. Aside from both being a unibody construction, I don't know of any '70's vintage design carry over to the 2004 Mustang....In fact, the computers that designed the 2004 Mustang chassis were about 3 dozen generations separated from the computers of the '70's! (If they even used them back then in the dawn of time)

John Bud
Numerous flashlights
'68 Mercury Cougar GT-E factory 427 CID hydraulic cam Side oiler
'73 Mercury Cougar Std conv 351C 4V - AOD Daily driver
'77 Mustang 302


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Here's something to give you a couple more ideas, Charlie:


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

12v soldering irons are very common. back to the LH:

any more news charlie? whatcha bin doin?

neg


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I just remember somewhere stating that the current Mustang shares its platform with Mustangs from either the 70's or the early 80's. I forgot. So pretty much, it's quite dated.

And have you considered a rarer car? Seems like every other car over here is a stang. Maybe they are a rarity in Hawaii?


----------



## Topper (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Looks like Mr.Bulk Hijacked his own thread with cars /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif
oh well.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Yep, it sure does but it seems that he is in a holding pattern anyway


----------



## flashlight (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*FNinjaP90 said:*
Ahh, so you can get any car as long as it's for Police Duty eh?







[/ QUOTE ]

Ah, makes me want to join the Polizia /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Ok, ok /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 
If it's now a car thread, because nobody speak more about LH, here my contribution /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I've always been fond of the NSX - there seems to be some sort of group following of them in DFWland, because it seems like I see as many NSXs here as all oher exotics combined.


----------



## Reno (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Mr. B, do you have an ETA on those boards yet??

(not to get on-topic or anything, lol)


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Just updated the first post with the timetable since I realize how difficult it is to scroll through and look for it. All parts for the LionHeart _*electronics*_ are in the EE's capable hands and some _production_ boards are being assembled to send to me at this very moment.

No more car talk (at least for a few minutes anyway)...


----------



## Illuminated (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hi Charlie - PM sent...


----------



## Likebright (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,
I have quite a few lights. Most of them are HA 3 natural.
Must be a reason. I think that reason is if the light gets bunged up it does not show it as much. Black is good but the contrast between the aluminum underneath the black coating and the aluminum underneath the natural is much greater. Thus the perception that the damage is worse. I have no quarrel with HA-3 natural it is probably the best posable finish for the light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Yeah, but you can just touch up black with a magic marker. But I don't know if they make HA nat colored markers.

I think I'll just order mine plain aluminum. Then get it titanium nitrate plated a gold color or something. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Personally I love the Natural HA. I think it's also harder than the black, so it won't get damaged so easily anyhow.

Not that it matters too much. I'd buy it if it was hot-pink with yellow polkadots!

Please note: that was most certainly *not* a vote for hot-pink with yellow polkadots!!


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*





but that isnt a NSX! its a Lamborghini!

neg


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Yeah, Diablo.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Actually, looks like a Murcielago...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
Ok, I'm out!


----------



## Radiant (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

But really, it is a Gallardo. They are 'only' $150,000. On the british series Top Gear they called it "The supercar for the common man" , like anyone who wants one can get it. Right...


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Neg2LED said:*





but that isnt a NSX! its a Lamborghini!

neg 

[/ QUOTE ]

I never said that was the NSX. I told Charlie that the Gallardo could be a Police car, I didn't actually want him to consider buying one. I suggested that he consider an NSX, and I posted an ebay auction example in my post.


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

At first glance, the license plate can appear to say HONDA above the number.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

lol this thread is so off topic,


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

But cool.


----------



## Reno (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

aHHH..

But which sports car has the BRIGHTEST HEADLIGHTS!!??


----------



## Sinjz (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Okay, some guys mentioned in another thread that this sucker is going to run at 1.5 amps on max brightness. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif Is that true? How does overdriving this much affect the life of the luxeon? My eyes may have glazed over for a few post when reading this whole thread! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif He also said at that current this could possibly approach a PM6's throw. Yes? No? It's not something I'd expect considering the PM6 runs on 6 volts and is the best throwing small light out there. I'm drooloing all over again. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## LLLean (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Can someone post a pix of HA3 natural and Aluminium bare? Don't quite understand the differences. Thanks.


----------



## rodfran (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hi Charlie!
Nice car!
Don`t let them kid you about that mid life crisis stuff. It is a bunch of made up BULLSH*T. You go and have FUN. You have earned it and then some.

I`m middle aged and I am not about to give up our hot rod(1968 400+ hp 440 Plymouth) that my spouse and I have raced for over 20 years!
Of course it helps that she is a real gearhead and race driver!


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

ya are the age ya wanna be what i mean some people are 90 years old but there only 20. some people are 90 and are 20. i hope that makes sence.hell i will always want to have fun even if i get to be 100. hell ill be out in back yard shineing lights at the tree tops.imagine the flashlights they will have then


----------



## AK (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
Can someone post a pix of HA3 natural and Aluminium bare? Don't quite understand the differences. Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

HA3 natural is more or less olive drab (i.e. green). I believe that it's called "natural" because it is the color that you get if you annodize something without any dye. Take a look at the green LongBow flashlights for a nice example of HA natural. Bare aluminum is shiny silver, like a soda can.


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

The first post in this thread shows the bare Al prototype next to a VIP, which is black hard-anodized. "Natural" hard-anodizing is an olive-drab color, sometimes with tint variations in the part.

Hard anodizing (type 3 anodizing, hard-coat anodizing, and the redundant but recognized HA3) is about the most durable surface treatment that can be applied to aluminum. The outer surface of hard anodized aluminum is almost as hard as treated steel, making it incredibly scratch-resistant.


----------



## LightChucker (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I can't find a post that describes how the button will function. Can someone write a post about how the button is going to work? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## rodfran (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hello Chuck,

I think I read that you just keep pushing the button to get the different levels of light. I believe I read 64 levels.

Anyone else have more detail?


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

20k views!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Wow, 1.5A? T-Bin? 30lm/W? Wouldn't that be like 150 lumens?


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*rodfran said:*
Hello Chuck,

I think I read that you just keep pushing the button to get the different levels of light. I believe I read 64 levels.

Anyone else have more detail? 

[/ QUOTE ]

You have to keep pushing the button? How unconvenient. No twisting adjuster?


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

No More car talk (except hey cool rodfran, about the '68 440! One a my fav cars back in HS!)...

The button works like this:

1) press and release - latch on

2) press and hold - momentary on (light goes off as soon as you release)

3) after you do #1, then you press and hold and the light will smoothly SCROLL upwards (get brighter) until it reaches its max brightness, at which point it will "pin" there (remain). No "wrapping around" which will cause no end of pain to the anally inclined ("Dang! Went past max brightness again!").

4) *IF* you do not want to be scrolling upwards (BRIGHTER), you simply release and immediately re-press, and it now scrolls downwards (dimmer).

5) Press-release to turn off.

Simple enough? (I will transcribe this to the first thread as well)...


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

awesume


----------



## PocketBeam (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Push button to turn on and off. Push and hold button to increase brightness. It will go the full range in about 3.5 seconds (spec may change).

when it gets to full brightness, it will start to dim. When you tunrn it off and on it remembers your last setting.

Also, if you are at medium brightness and you wnat it dimmer, you don't have to go to full brightness first. Just press and hold, it will start to increase in brightness. Then release the button, then press and hold again, and it will start to dim.

Lastly, the press and hold time is .5 second.

Yes, 64 level that look very smooth in dimming. No stepped levels.

The single button operation allows one handed operaton, and as descrbed, is easy to use and you don't need a manual, ala the Arc.


----------



## PocketBeam (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I guess my post is late, check out Charlie's post for most recent and mroe accurate info.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

charlie rulessssssssssss


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

double post


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Yeah he does. I see you've gotten a new avatar raggie?


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
ya are the age ya wanna be what i mean some people are 90 years old but there only 20. some people are 90 and are 20. i hope that makes sence.hell i will always want to have fun even if i get to be 100. hell ill be out in back yard shineing lights at the tree tops.imagine the flashlights they will have then 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well said, Raggie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## rodfran (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Yes Raggie, Well said!


Thanks Charlie, for the update on the switch function!


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

the switch sounds awesome.

Will the pila batteries be included with the flashlight as a 'package deal?'

Any idea on the price yet?

How exactly does a person sign up? The list in the buy forum got a bit mixed up.

thanks


----------



## JimH (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Datasaurusrex said:*

How exactly does a person sign up? The list in the buy forum got a bit mixed up.

thanks 

[/ QUOTE ]

Go 
here and find the last signup. Cut and past the list into your reply and add your name to the bottom of the list. 

The list currently goes from 200 to about 236, so you should be 237, or so.

I apologize if there is some confusion. My bad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I hope no more UI features are added, because that's about as involved a single-button UI as I can handle.

...unless you add a second button, and go for a MODE/SELECT wristwatch-style UI /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## JimH (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Actually, the next step is an RF link to a keypad on your wrist, and a micro monitor so you can see what the flashlight sees (spec ops model only) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## LEDmodMan (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

idleprocess,
Georges80's nFlex and uFlex both work in this fashion. It sounds like a pita but once you've tried it, you realize how easy/intuitive it really is. All in a single button! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Now, I don't recall seeing this mentioned anywhere so I'll ask: What the quiescent current of the µc? I assume around <0.3mA like similar boards?

How will this affect the Li-ion battery if the light is not used for an extended period of time for some reason (hypothetically, of course)? Or if the Li-ion battery is already dead? Could it potentially cause damage to the battery due to the drain of the µc? TIA!

(I'm sure this has all probably been thought of already)


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

idleprocess, it will indeed just simply be an "II" (Intuitive Interface)! There have been quests for more (yes, quests, as in "FAILED quests") because I truly believe this is all that is needed. We are not building reactors, nor refrigerators...they's jus' lights, dagnabbit!

LEDmodMan - at this time I think I will drop a bombshell and state that - 

*ONLY GEORGE(S80) CAN ANSWER THIS QUESTION.*


----------



## georges80 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
LEDmodMan - at this time I think I will drop a bombshell and state that - 

*ONLY GEORGE(S80) CAN ANSWER THIS QUESTION.* 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sure - make me have to answer the question. You think I know anything /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

Unlike uFlex/nFlex, this design will draw about 30uA in standby (electronic off).

So, 30uA * 24 hours * 365 = 263mAhr. The pila 150 is 1200mAhr in capacity, so if you charge it up and leave it in the LH for 1yr you've only used less than 1/4 of the capacity and you should be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif in the eye for not using it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. The pila discharge circuitry should prevent over discharge anyway.

george.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Okay, then I guess we'll just have ta put a warning in the instruction sheet:

_"Warning, remove battery if storing the light for more than - *FOUR YEARS.*"_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 3, 2004)

*LIONHEART - Latest Update*

BTW, I just added a blurb in the first post regarding limitations in LionHeart availability. Those who have not signed up yet might want to read it...


----------



## JimH (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
*Okay one more UPDATE:*

Plus I am unsure how I will ever top this light anyway. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah come on Charlie, don't tell us you are still trying to deny the "MR Fusion" pocket light you've been designing on the side /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## javafool (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

So if you add the Pila discharge rate of 2% per month, we seem to be down to 'only' 2 years storage on a Lionheart with a freshly charged battery. I'll bet the fusion model will do much better that that when it is unvaporized into existance! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*georges80 said:*

Sure - make me have to answer the question. You think I know anything /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

Unlike uFlex/nFlex, this design will draw about 30uA in standby (electronic off).

So, 30uA * 24 hours * 365 = 263mAhr. The pila 150 is 1200mAhr in capacity, so if you charge it up and leave it in the LH for 1yr you've only used less than 1/4 of the capacity and you should be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif in the eye for not using it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. The pila discharge circuitry should prevent over discharge anyway.

george. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Wrangler (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

So waterproofness would be the only missing point to make it
the absolutely (and only) perfect EDC light!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I don't remember anyone saying it was NOT waterproof...not DIVE-proof perhaps, but the LionHeart will certainly be dunkable.


----------



## Wrangler (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Sounds GREAT !! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
Thanks a lot,

greets from Germany,
Wolfgang /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## sithjedi333 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Mr Bulk,

Regarding the scrolling function, how fast/slow is it? How long does it take to go from the dimmest to brightest setting? Thanks!


----------



## georges80 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*sithjedi333 said:*
Mr Bulk,

Regarding the scrolling function, how fast/slow is it? How long does it take to go from the dimmest to brightest setting? Thanks! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not Mr Bulk (or his evil twin brother)....

The time is about 3.5 seconds from full dim to full bright. Releasing the button at any point will stop the scroll and write the new setting to EEPROM. Pressing the button again will start the scroll in the opposite direction from the new level. Once an extreme end is reached it just sits at that level. The intensity curve is logarithmic and provides a linear intensity change to your eyes.

That said, some firmware things are not in Stone yet. When Charlie gets some production boards in hand HE will evaluate the interface and make final decisions before the production firmware is put into the boards that will ship with the LH.

ALL:
PLEASE do not suggest your interface wishes & desires. The LH interface is cast in stone, just some of the timing details will be decided by Charlie when he has the board in a prototype body and the whole light is evaluated. If you guys think that choosing the body finish is a can of worms, imagine the choices of firmware features... We're NOT building an Arc interface here - just a light that most anyone can pick up and figure out in a few minutes.

I had my 7yr old sit with a prototype driver and play with the button. In less 5 minutes he had figured out all the features of the interface and could explain to me how to use it. He had never touched it before.

When the final configuration is Mr Bulk approved there will be a paragraph or two manual posted - sorry no video or simulator /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

george.


----------



## sithjedi333 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Thanks george, sounds very intuitive.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

WOW, only 30µA! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif That's awesome!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

George, congratulations on this project! I had a pretty good inkling that this board had your name on it! (If it wasn't already obvious by my post) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Guys, all I can say is to trust George and Charlie on the µcontroller! You *will* like what they come up with, promise!


----------



## Gman (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Ok, I simply can't read *all* of the posts on this thread. If they are still available put me down for one...


----------



## JimH (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Gman said:*
Ok, I simply can't read *all* of the posts on this thread. If they are still available put me down for one... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie, it might be a good idea to put a link to the sign-up thread, along with a one liner "how to" at the top of your initial post. This thread has gotten way too big for mere mortals to wade through only to find out it's not the sign-up thread.

That way when somebody tries to sign up here, or asks how to sign up, we can just point them to the initial post in this thread.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

GMAN,

Go 
here and find the list. Cut and past the list into your reply and add your name to the bottom of the list.


----------



## Gman (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Thanx guys, it's true this mere mortal was confused...


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

So about this 1500mah TWOK business.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Thank You George, for finally coming out of the clos - er, for answering these questions so well.

As for the first post, yeah I guess I will enter the latest updates there, and to always check the first post before asking questions.


----------



## georges80 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Thank You George, for finally coming out of the clos - er, for answering these questions so well.


[/ QUOTE ]

I feel so liberated now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

george.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

There has been mention of the length of time the LH will run on low etc. But has there been any info on how long it will run on high?

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## rajanf1 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Alo charlie, do yous accept any uva forms hof payment, e.g., personal checks uva dan paypal. tia.


----------



## Billson (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie/George,

Could you give us an idea how the regulation works in this light? Or is it just direct-drive all the way?


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

cue, I will be doing substantive tests when the actual prototyping process (of the complete light and not just bench testing) begins. You can be sure I'll talk about it here.

Rajan, for international orders from first time buyers I would probably ask for a money order made in USD. Someone else asked a similar question but ended up making arrangements with someone here in the US to use Paypal and also take delivery and forward to him.

Billson, as I already mentioned several times on this thread, I would prefer not to reveal more details until after we are closer to a fully working prototype using the finalized electronics.


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,

I'll accept with pleasure to be the first beta test French user of the LionHeart /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
Charlie,

I'll accept with pleasure to be the first beta test French user of the LionHeart /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]lol me to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Billson (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Billson, as I already mentioned several times on this thread, I would prefer not to reveal more details until after we are closer to a fully working prototype using the finalized electronics. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ok. Must have missed it because of the length of the thread.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

To my dear buddies Raggie and Pascal, sure thing, you will be the first (at each of your home addresses) to get one!

Billson, no problem. Sorry the thread is so humongous.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

lol charlie i once signed up to beta test a new fancy mp3 player it was from phillips if i recall well time goes by and i get a email it says congralations i was screaming wih joy i couldt belive i was choosen well it was a mistake on there part they sent that email to all people who singed up but in the body of emAIL... it said i wasnt choosen.next day they sent out a email explaning it.i am downing a beta right now the new version of manfdrake linux. its like 2.1 gigs


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

o ps this thread is indeed huge.its the bigest thread in bst well right under the vip thread.and part of the vip thread was deleted


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
To my dear buddies Raggie and Pascal, sure thing, you will be the first (at each of your home addresses) to get one!


[/ QUOTE ]
LOL

You do not miss humor Charlie, and I like that!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Mac (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Obviously a bit late on this but just got a heads up on British Blades! I'll definately be up for one if there are any still available - please let me know what I have to do.

Cheers


----------



## Wrangler (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hi Mac,
I was the one who posted the thread at BB. Sorry for not telling you where to pre-order.
Just go back to page 117 of this thread and follow the instructions of cue003. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Wolfgang /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## marcspar (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I know it was discussed, but I can't find it anymore - which size Pila cell is the LH going to use?

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Wrangler (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

150A as I remember with the option using 168A with an extension! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## marcspar (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Thanks Wrangler!


----------



## Sinjz (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
lol charlie i once signed up to beta test a new fancy mp3 player it was from phillips if i recall well time goes by and i get a email it says congralations i was screaming wih joy i couldt belive i was choosen well it was a mistake on there part they sent that email to all people who singed up but in the body of emAIL... it said i wasnt choosen.next day they sent out a email explaning it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

HAH! I got those same exact emails! I was so excited to be getting a new mp3 player to test out and keep, then it all came crashing down when they told me it was a mistake. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I think this was covered once, but I can't find it. What is the max voltage the LH can take? With a possible 168 tube being made, what would happen if someone tries to use 2 cr123's? Will 6 volts fry the circuits?


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sinjz said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
lol charlie i once signed up to beta test a new fancy mp3 player it was from phillips if i recall well time goes by and i get a email it says congralations i was screaming wih joy i couldt belive i was choosen well it was a mistake on there part they sent that email to all people who singed up but in the body of emAIL... it said i wasnt choosen.next day they sent out a email explaning it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

HAH! I got those same exact emails! I was so excited to be getting a new mp3 player to test out and keep, then it all came crashing down when they told me it was a mistake. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I think this was covered once, but I can't find it. What is the max voltage the LH can take? With a possible 168 tube being made, what would happen if someone tries to use 2 cr123's? Will 6 volts fry the circuits? 

[/ QUOTE ]rofl im glad i wasnt the only one.hect i ddint know they was gooing to let us keep it i was happy just to get something to test before others got it.


----------



## georges80 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sinjz said:*

I think this was covered once, but I can't find it. What is the max voltage the LH can take? With a possible 168 tube being made, what would happen if someone tries to use 2 cr123's? Will 6 volts fry the circuits? 

[/ QUOTE ]

THE ONLY APPROVED BATTERY SOURCE IS ONE PILA.

Treat the LH driver as if it IS essentially DIRECT DRIVE.

Ok - I think that makes it clear /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

george.


----------



## rajanf1 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Thanks Charlie.

I have to start somewhere can't I. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Seriously, the personal check will be made out of a US bank in California and delivery of merchandise to California too. I don't think there will be any risk to you since the check is a prepayment and not COD? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Rajan, for international orders from first time buyers I would probably ask for a money order made in USD. Someone else asked a similar question but ended up making arrangements with someone here in the US to use Paypal and also take delivery and forward to him.

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hi raj, oh yeah, then that should be no problem.

Ditto on what George said about the battery source. Howcum everybody is always wanting to know what the "maximum" is on everything? This light will outperform every other light of its size in every way imaginable, and then some (but I can't talk about subsequent "packages" right now). It will already BE maxed out, and trying to max it out further will suddenly, and very unfortuitously, MINIMIZE it - possibly forever...

The only accessory to come out for the LionHeart _might_ be the 168A battery extension tube - and even that is being mulled over big time now because it would allow people to try and drive the LH with two 123s.

All this talk of trying different power sources isn't making the decision any easier.

There was a reason behind my original concept of using just the 150x length, ya see...


----------



## gregw (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie,

I'm sure I'm not the only one that wants an optional 168A body to maximise runtime... The 150A is rated at 1200mah and the 168A at 1800mah.. That's at least 1/3 more run time, well worth it for me at least.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Regarding the risk that someone may put in 2xCR123 in the 168A body, my suggestion is that you place a warning on the B/S/T thread for the 168A body, send out a notice together with the body, and leave it at that. You shouldn't have to give warranty service to anyone who can't follow instructions... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

this light is to cool so far i found only pros on this light not one con at all.


----------



## mut (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I personally appreciate the perfection of the initial description and specs of the LH. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
Please do as you see fit for the LH Charlie. However you decide on building it, they will come.

mut


----------



## cue003 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I agree with gregw. I too was looking forward to the longer runtime and the use of the 168A battery pack. 

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

You can only idiot-proof things so much... the problem with idiots is there are so many of them and they're so persistent.


----------



## Rudi (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I thought I read somewhere that the LH will do 80+ minutes on high. That's probably close to overnight at a medium setting. How much longer trhan overnight does one need?


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

What Rudi said!!!


----------



## gregw (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I'm sorry, but I'm one of those that like to use the "High" settings in my flashlights whenever I use them, so overnight on "Medium" probably isn't going to do it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Let me quote from the first post: 
[ QUOTE ]
_ In fact running at High for a long time is a very real possibility with this light. Tests last night of the finalized proto board (set up on the bench to exactly replicate the actual LionHeart drivetrain including full dimming capability, powered by a freshly charged Pila 150A battery) driving a TWOK-binned Luxeon III - and I assure you that EVERY LionHeart will have a Lux3 of this bin code at minimum - resulted in a run time of 80 minutes on High, with fully 40 minutes of this runtime period producing light output clearly BRIGHTER than my own beloved VIP on HIGH with its BULKHEAD in place. _ 

[/ QUOTE ] 

So, it seems that it's only 40 minutes that are actually brighter than the VIP with BH, and it's obvious that the high current draw on the 150A battery is causing the voltage to drop significantly over the last 40 minutes, resulting in a drop in brightness.. With a 168A or an even higher capacity 18650 cell, the current draw is more sustainable and should result in a much longer running time then the actual difference in capacity.


----------



## LLLean (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie's opinion rules! Keep the original design using 150A and keep the LH small (short). I like it small. For more runtime, get a spare battery. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

- LLL


----------



## gregw (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I'm not advocating to go to a 168A size body for the LH, just simply to make the 168A body as an optional add-on, just like the BH, BBH, AA body, and twisty are add-ons to the VIP..


----------



## Sinjz (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Hi raj, oh yeah, then that should be no problem.

Ditto on what George said about the battery source. Howcum everybody is always wanting to know what the "maximum" is on everything? This light will outperform every other light of its size in every way imaginable, and then some (but I can't talk about subsequent "packages" right now). It will already BE maxed out, and trying to max it out further will suddenly, and very unfortuitously, MINIMIZE it - possibly forever...

The only accessory to come out for the LionHeart _might_ be the 168A battery extension tube - and even that is being mulled over big time now because it would allow people to try and drive the LH with two 123s.

All this talk of trying different power sources isn't making the decision any easier.

There was a reason behind my original concept of using just the 150x length, ya see... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't know if you are referring to my post or if there were others on this topic, but I was not asking for a different power source or asking you to change anything. I simply want to know if two cr123's would be safe to use in this light. We established that a cr123 plus a half cr123 spacer would work in a pinch. If I were using the 168 tube and my Pila was low on juice, I wanted to know if I could sub two 123's, in an emergency. The answer seems to be 'no' and I'm fine with that. I asked because I want to avoid damaging the light.

I believe the 150 size has already been written in stone. No idea why people are even talking about 'let's keep it at that size'. The question is if there will be an _optional_ 168 body. I believe there should be. There are times when people would enjoy the longer runtime. Simple make it clear that we should not go above the 4.2 volts from a freshly charged pila. If people fry the light after that, it's their problem. My 2 cents....


----------



## Sinjz (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Sinjz said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
lol charlie i once signed up to beta test a new fancy mp3 player it was from phillips if i recall well time goes by and i get a email it says congralations i was screaming wih joy i couldt belive i was choosen well it was a mistake on there part they sent that email to all people who singed up but in the body of emAIL... it said i wasnt choosen.next day they sent out a email explaning it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

HAH! I got those same exact emails! I was so excited to be getting a new mp3 player to test out and keep, then it all came crashing down when they told me it was a mistake. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I think this was covered once, but I can't find it. What is the max voltage the LH can take? With a possible 168 tube being made, what would happen if someone tries to use 2 cr123's? Will 6 volts fry the circuits? 

[/ QUOTE ]rofl im glad i wasnt the only one.hect i ddint know they was gooing to let us keep it i was happy just to get something to test before others got it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, after the testing and all the evaluations were done, I believe they said the item was ours to keep. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I still would have done it if we didn't get to keep it. Like you, I just wanted to play with it before other people could. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## georges80 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Well, what have we here?







Guess we need a closer view of one of the beasties. Hmm, is that the brain of the LionHeart - by Jove, I think it is...






Charlie will be busy evaluating and playing with the prototype LH real soon now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

george.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Awesome! I can't wait!


----------



## keithhr (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I guess some people can't leave well enough alone, it's only a flashight, maybe somebody can figure out how to adapt it to an ac power source for unlimited runtime albeit rather short. We are flashaholics, we will probably have other lights and or backup batteries if need be. Since Charlie is the only one who know what the specs are on the circuitry and has to make decisions based on the supplied electronics and size of the light. Does anyone think he is going to change design considerations because a few people have special considerations?


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

fact.charlie make my fav light.s every choice he made on the others i liked.so ill just stay tuned .im happy on what ever he decides .well unless he is going to make it play the barney song


----------



## impact_blue (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

geroges80,
You are a tease my friend!!! The boards are looking very pretty (for circuit board anyway /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif )

Well some exciting updates since I've properly been on here my fellow flashlight freaks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (kidding) 
Thanks to the patience of everyone who has been inconvenienced by me and my car issues. In the end it was almost $1600 that I had to sink into the thing, and I'm really quite over it. 

Charlie,
Love the new avatar /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif the car is awesome, and it's a real shame that the 'Stangs are so expensive over here in Australia! Thanks for your mail - sorry I haven't been back to you yet.

The progress of the LH is phenomanl. Regarding battery packs, I didn't even think about the 168 / 2 x 123 issue, and that is a concern. Whilst it would be sweet as an option, and I'll sign up for one (NEXT pay damnit - LOL) due to the increased run times - but if this is going to cause grief - then blow it - I'll be happy with grabbing two 150's... More than enough run time on this baby.

Good to be back... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

OOOH!!! LOOKit them red thangs on the side!

keithr yeah don't worry, I'll listen to everybody and make 300 different versions...haw!

Ragzz I promise it'll be pink with purple polka dots and play both the Barney as well as Mickey Mouse Club Mouseketeer songs! Heck, it might even light up after that, still deciding... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Fact is there will be a SURPRISE in store for owners of this light, features-wise. But I'm not spilling squat until tests are done (gotta make sure they work first), might be able to announce it just in time for prepays... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Topper (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

You mean it's gonna be a mobile popcorn machine? Can you change it to fairy floss/cotton candy please? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Can't wait for the surprise. Too bad I'll have to.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

I love suprises.

Curtis


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hm - I don't see many components on that driver board... That must be an amazingly capable microcontroller.

There's the uC, some resistors, some caps, what appears to be a (SOT-23?) transistor, and... unless there's a mess of components on the other side, that's it.

I do wonder about that jumper block... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## georges80 (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*idleprocess said:*
Hm - I don't see many components on that driver board... That must be an amazingly capable microcontroller.

There's the uC, some resistors, some caps, what appears to be a (SOT-23?) transistor, and... unless there's a mess of components on the other side, that's it.

I do wonder about that jumper block... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just a mess of nothing on the other side - just the nubbin connection for the +ve end of the Pila.

The jumper block - or holes are to download the firmware into the uC. Can be done from the top - or the bottom in case there's ever a need to load new firmware at a later date in a built light.

The components you see are IT and you've basically identified them. Of course the magic is inside the uC...the firmware /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

george.


----------



## JimH (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Okay, this can't be that difficult. Let me guess. It can't be the fusion engine - that's not due out till next year. It can't be the secret compartment for the cyanide capsule - Peak has already done that.

I've got it nailed down to 3 possibilities: 1) a special vibrator mode to make your pocket come alive in case you're bored and lonely /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif, 2) a stealth mode that makes the LionHeart invisable so it looks like the light is coming out of the tip of your finger, and 3) my personal favorite, a built-in talking GPS with directions to everywhere in the world that you can buy flashlights or batteries.


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

The 168A issue is really very simple. The LH will run on PILA 150A. If Charlie feels like turning out some OPTIONAL 168A bodies for us burn-obsessed Flashaholics he will. If not he won't.

What could be simpler than that?

Brightnorm


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

me waitses patientertly
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

neg


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hi guys,

What George said. The secrets are all enCODEd (get it? It's all in the PWM Code that only the programmer can access).

Secret? What secret? What surprise? Heh heh, JimH I can confidently tell you that at least ONE of your three suppositions is - still incorrect... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

Yeah norm, please tell'em! Actually I do realize that we can't idiot-proof anything. So we may simply poor-proof it instead, as in make it - _Exorbitantly Expensive_ so one doesn't Dare abuse it...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif

Neg2, me too...


----------



## Justintoxicated (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

OMG! Charlie, you mean I will finaly get my dream of a bottle opener on the end of a flashlight? that would save alot of space on my keychain /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Naw, it's actually a flashlight on the end of a churchkey... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

hehehe. nice one Charlie.

still waitin patenterlie

neg


----------



## Wave (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Just posting so I remember where I left off. This thread is freakin' huge!

Standing by. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## Otokoyama (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*brightnorm said:*... If Charlie feels like turning out some OPTIONAL 168A bodies for us burn-obsessed Flashaholics he will. ...

[/ QUOTE ]I expect to open an interest assessment thread on this very topic tonight.


----------



## Reno (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hmmmm.... a surprise, ehh?? The light's about perfect as it is... 

So I'm guessing we're looking at a size reduction.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

So at the end, at the payment process, can we opt for the 168A body instead of the 150A body?

Since the regular LH is "under 4 inches long", and a 168A is 18mm longer than a 150A, here is what a LH with a 168A body looks like compared to the normal LH and some other popular EDC's.






I dunno...its a pretty hard decision. Almost as hard as Peter choosing Earnest Goes to the Beach or Earnest Doesn't go to the Beach.


----------



## PocketBeam (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

So what is that red thing on the right of the circuit board? A capacitor?


----------



## Christoph (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Push Button /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cue003 (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Looking forward to the complete working prototype and the information/testing that follows. Can't wait to hear all the great details for the 150 and the potential 168 packs.

SWEET!!

Curtis


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

And not just Any ol' pushbutton, either. This is a Japan-made, super high quality pushbutton that is rated at ONE MILLION CYCLES in its original configuration - although for the LionHeart we requested it be set up at a stronger actuation resistance due to the way the light is to be used (eliminating accidental turn-ons in the pocket, etc.) and thus it is rated at "only" a quarter million cycles - now unfortunately even though I promised an all-USA made light, there are certain components (such as this super high quality pushbutton as well as the exclusive use of TWOK/TWAK-binned Luxeon IIIs) that simply cannot be substituted at this time...but I hear CREE is comin' out with some interesting things down the road...

BTW you will all have to keep guessing on the surprise feature(s) - all suggestions so far have been wrong... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

But I _can_ say that once revealed, in most eyes it will about double the value of this light from a utilitairan standpoint. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

The LionHeart will change Everything...


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

charlie tell us waaa lol .


----------



## JimH (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I find it pretty hard to believe that none of my previous guesses were correct, but I'l give it another shot: 

1) a spring loaded micro cable with grappling hook so you can play Spiderman, or 

2) a 1/10 second 1000 db noise source - you've already got the flash, and now you've got the bang. Wa la - your own personal reusable flash-bang



for when you need to assault that room and rescue the maiden in distress.

How about it Charlie, am I getting close?


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Here I thought I was onto something speculating about the jumper block. I've got a vague idea about this "bonus" feature, but I'll keep it to myself in the long-odds chance that I'm actually right.

Most switch cycle-life specs I've seen are rated at X mechanical cycles to 5% failure rate, so you'll generally get substantially more than X cycles from any switch so long as you're not (mechanically) abusing it.


----------



## Phylor (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

A surprise feature that doubles it's utility.
hmmmm........ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

1) a hands-free option like a headband or a bike mount
B) a diffuser that fits over the bezel to widen the beam for close-up work.


----------



## Likebright (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif
Mike


----------



## Wisti (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

A Pila-charger in the LH ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## LEDmodMan (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Pocket clip?

Extra battery for the same original price? (that *would* 'double' it's usefulness)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gifopcron: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gifopcron: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gifopcron: I'm excited!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Radiant (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

You guys have it all wrong. There is a secret MegaPulse mode that uses 90% of the battery capacity in a series of millisecond long rapid fire blasts. The hotspot is so bright it can start fires and makes an excellent choice for hunting vampires.


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hehe,
I don't want to pay my LH twice the original price, so I prefer waiting pre-payement before knowing what is this secret feature /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Bluetooth interface ??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PocketBeam (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Doubles its utility? Hmm, how about a candle mode? So you have a spot light flash light, and then without the reflector it is a flood light?

Hmm, someone meantioned jumpers. Maybe a jumper point to give it different modes. Liek a mode that doesn't scroll up and down in brightness, but instead has three distinct brightness levels, so you push it once for low, again for medium, again for high, again for off. 

Hmm, what would double utility...


----------



## JimH (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Radiant said:*
You guys have it all wrong. There is a secret MegaPulse mode that uses 90% of the battery capacity in a series of millisecond long rapid fire blasts. The hotspot is so bright it can start fires and makes an excellent choice for hunting vampires. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Radiant, I think you're on to something there. I don't know why I didn't think of that.


----------



## bricksie (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Another battery question for Georges80:

Can 3 1/5A batteries be substituted for the Pila? - they have essentially the same voltage (1.2 x 3 = 3.6V) and current capacity (400mA x 3 = 1200mA) as the Pila, are almost the same size as the Pila (slightly smaller diameter) but are quite inexpensive ($2.40 US each) and can be charged on a universal NiMH charger ($30 CAN from RatShack) with an appropriate (home-made) adapter.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*bricksie said:*
Another battery question for Georges80:

Can 3 1/5A batteries be substituted for the Pila? - they have essentially the same voltage (1.2 x 3 = 3.6V) and current capacity (400mA x 3 = 1200mA) as the Pila, are almost the same size as the Pila (slightly smaller diameter) but are quite inexpensive ($2.40 US each) and can be charged on a universal NiMH charger ($30 CAN from RatShack) with an appropriate (home-made) adapter. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Your calculating the capacity wrong. It is 400 mAh total. The three batteries are working together to provide the higher voltage at the same runtime as 1 cell. Not the same voltage as 1 cell with a longer runtime. The difference between running in series/parallel


----------



## keithhr (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I wonder what options for pila charger and batteries will be. I already own one but will need the smaller pila batteries. I wonder if Charlie will have different pricing for different battery configurations, ie no charger, one charger, one battery, two batteries,etc.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

keithr, yes.


----------



## keithhr (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

just a note, selling my brand new firefly 2 - 2 stage cause the beam is awful, I'm sooooooooooooo spoillllllllllled.


----------



## gregw (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*keithhr said:*
just a note, selling my brand new firefly 2 - 2 stage cause the beam is awful, I'm sooooooooooooo spoillllllllllled. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif The VIP has set the standard. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif 

Just couldn't stand the "smilie" beam from the cut-down Fraen optics on my Firefly 2 as well.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsdown.gif So, I made the effort to mod an SO17XA down to fit it, and the beam is pretty much perfect now.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cue003 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, can you give us a hint as to what the special suprise is?

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## coachbigdog (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Mr.Bulk,as this list gets longer and longer,how much time(if any)is being added to production date.Is there a TENTATIVE production date in mind?I'm just worried "pay up" time will come at the "wrong" moment for me,so I'm trying to think ahead.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie mentions the schedule in the very FIRST post of this thread where he has been posting updates. He give a tenative timeline of events leading up to prepay etc.

Hope this helps.

Curtis


----------



## coachbigdog (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*cue003 said:*
Charlie mentions the schedule in the very FIRST post of this thread where he has been posting updates. He give a tenative timeline of events leading up to prepay etc.

Hope this helps.

Curtis 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks.I didn't know where to look and I wasn't about to look at over 100 pages! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Thanks again!


----------



## Otokoyama (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*FNinjaP90 said:*... can we opt for the 168A body instead of the 150A battery?

[/ QUOTE ]Please see LionHeart 168A Body Interest?.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: The LIONHEART*

It seems that Paul's new interest thread for 168A body for LH has given Charlie a much needed break. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Bill


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

In my best, _"The Anchorman"_ voice, "...and it's back to you, Paul..."

Whew...


----------



## Otokoyama (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*Bullzeyebill said:*It seems that Paul's new interest thread for 168A battery tube for LH, has given Charlie a much needed break. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

[/ QUOTE ]I noticed too!


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

blip

1010101

neg


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

never thought i would say this in the LH thread....

Bump

neg


----------



## impact_blue (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hi Bill, Charlie, Oto & Neg,
Be careful /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif - Charlie might cut you and himself off (Straight Pin title) - Okay I'll stop...

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## PocketBeam (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I like the 150A size. In fact if I could get a smaller rechargable option, I would be interested in that, not bigger.

So, no one can figure out the extra double the utility feature?


----------



## georges80 (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*PocketBeam said:*
So, no one can figure out the extra double the utility feature? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I can /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

george.


----------



## Topper (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Garage door/TV remote with a can opener built in ???
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Impact Blue said, "Hi Bill, Charlie, Oto & Neg,
Be careful - Charlie might cut you and himself off (Straight Pin title) - Okay I'll stop..."

Cheers,
Nathan. 

Got me worried, so I changed my post. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Bill


----------



## Fitz (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I'm hoping the surprise is a built in bottle opener. I can't tell you how many times I've been standing there with a flashlight in one hand and an un-opened bottle of beer in the other.


----------



## mudmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Surprise? Maybe some glo powder around the reflector or a tritium ring around the switch? I think a bottle cap opening base would rock! How about some internal ballasts to provide buoyancy in case it falls out of your pocket while canoeing? Maybe a handsfree holder/harness? There's a few weird guesses!


----------



## kongfuchicken (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Auto-shut off with timer? Programable strobe function? Magnetic clip?
C'mon George! Give us a hint!
And please tell me it's not a can opener /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## PocketBeam (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

The extra feature has to be in the controller, or controlled by the controller. We know this because George knows what it is. So no glow rings, and no bottle openers.

What would be a feature of the controller that would double utility? It is already dimmable, and remembers the last setting. There was talk of putting a timer mode in, but it seems to have been dropped since half wanted it and half didn't. Maybe a selector for timer mode? Perhaps a blink always on find mode?


----------



## georges80 (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*kongfuchicken said:*
Auto-shut off with timer? Programable strobe function? Magnetic clip?
C'mon George! Give us a hint!
And please tell me it's not a can opener /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie would CUT ME OFF if I divulge what the feature or features are or are not... How's that for vague /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

No clips or bottle openers in the firmware that I know of /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

george.


----------



## PocketBeam (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Aha! You admit the extra feature is in the firmware. And yes Charlie may cut you off. No more lights for you and no Lionheart for you.

Hmm, Firmware...


----------



## kongfuchicken (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

As long as it's not a can opener /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Anything is cool! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Mark_Paulus (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*PocketBeam said:*
Aha! You admit the extra feature is in the firmware. And yes Charlie may cut you off. No more lights for you and no Lionheart for you.

Hmm, Firmware... 

[/ QUOTE ]

How about a "self-destruct"command, ala Star Trek....

"Computer, initiate self-destruct sequence, time 30 minutes......"


----------



## mudmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Why are you guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif on the can opener? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Whatever the feature is, keep in mind some people found the ARC4 interface to be unnecessarily complicated so hopefully this doesn't go down that route. Having said that, an emergency strobe feature might be a "lifesaver".


----------



## pyro (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

i hope the extra feature is a fire extinguisher,
remember the lionheart is a relly powerful torch /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Takifugu (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*georges80 said:*
Charlie would CUT ME OFF if I divulge what the feature or features are or are not... How's that for vague /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif
george. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi, I am very interested in the extra feature.
george said "CUT ME OFF" ... CUT OFF? This may be a hint of the feature?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## georges80 (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mark_Paulus said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*PocketBeam said:*
Aha! You admit the extra feature is in the firmware. And yes Charlie may cut you off. No more lights for you and no Lionheart for you.

Hmm, Firmware... 

[/ QUOTE ]

How about a "self-destruct"command, ala Star Trek....

"Computer, initiate self-destruct sequence, time 30 minutes......" 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ok, in the footsteps of Pay for Use software - there will be a time counter that after 10 hours of runtime will disable the LH until a paypal payment is made to my retirement account. The click sequence will then be emailed to you to re-enable the LH for a further 10 hours. A new key will be generated for each additional 10 hours to the serialized firmware copy of the LH you own.



/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

george


----------



## LEDmodMan (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*georges80 said:*
Ok, in the footsteps of Pay for Use software - there will be a time counter that after 10 hours of runtime will disable the LH until a paypal payment is made to my retirement account. The click sequence will then be emailed to you to re-enable the LH for a further 10 hours. A new key will be generated for each additional 10 hours to the serialized firmware copy of the LH you own.



/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

george 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Maybe it's got a stun grenade mode! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif You know, those freaky grenades that don't actually explode, but instead emit superbright strobes of disorienting light. MUAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## korpx (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Sorry for being a bit off topic here.

I've got this thread as a favorite but the last week or so when a new post is indicated, clicking on the thread link under "favorite threads" doesn't take me the most recent post, but to the first in the thread - and I have to click quite a few times to get to the end of the thread.

Is this a bug that's shown up because the thread is so loooong you think? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

Everything works for me in the shorter threads...

Update: Hmm.. Checked again and all my favorite threads fails to work as they should. Regardless of number of posts.


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

hmmm.....

I KNOW!!!!

The LH Cuts power to itself once the battery gets to a certain level?

naw, the batts do that themselves....

i still think a locator blink would be cool.

guess we'll hafta wait...

neg


----------



## Fitz (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Small LED display for current battery level? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

All will be revealed once we have your money - ( /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif )

Actually neither George, nor the other two partners, fully knows the extent to which this new doubles-yer-fun feature can positively affect your LionHeart ownership experience. So we put George in as the decoy, the other guy who Does kinda know is still an unknown here (and he's NOT the machinist, Otokoyama is, and Otok don't know either), and I myself ain't tellin'...so there.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Mmmh... you just mentionned Oto; is it a spot to flood focusing ability? 
or how'bout that: first one to guess gets his name and a little stang engraved next to the Lionheart logo. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Topper (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I knew it! it's a tv remote/garage door opener/scanner
cooool I can hardly wait.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

A new LED that can change color temp. from warm incandescent white to HID type white? Hey, I can dream can't I? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Luff (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Inductive charging would be neat ... no need to remove the battery from the light ... but that wouldn't double the utility.

Maybe it's got two .5 mm SMD led's as the eyes in the lions head on the logo ... come on when battery capacity has dropped by 75%. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

Hmmm ... doubles your fun? Secret pocket vibrator setting? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## Topper (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Luff, shame on you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## MY (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Maybe Mr. Bulk's secret modification is the substitution of an incandescent bulb for the T bin?

I guess then the joke would be on us.!


----------



## prescottrecorder (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

OK, I'm guessing that it's two different ways to carry the Lionheart: some sort of revolutionary Lionheart lanyard system and a custom leather holster thingy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Radiant (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*







The secret revealed!

Double threaded head. Codename Giraffe. Allows for multiple battery sizes with no tube changes!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Wow! That's a good idea!


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Kongfuchook: hehehehehe...... doubt it. its something in the firmware.....

neg


----------



## keithhr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

geesh, i'm so glad I just looked at the last 30 posts, maybe we could have a totally irrelevant thread to go along with this one or maybe I'm just getting old and cranky.


----------



## john_bud (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hmmm, isn't it obvious? It's a second LH for your other hand! Now that would be a double my fun feature!!!

John_bud


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Radiant, actually that is quite brilliant! And you wouldn't really need dual thread sets, just one long one (easier to machine I think). Hmmm...


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

charlie: don even think about it! would make the LH look cruddy

neg


----------



## JimH (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Luff said:*
Hmmm ... doubles your fun? Secret pocket vibrator setting? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Luff, you have to keep up /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif. I already guessed that one.


----------



## JimH (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*keithhr said:*
or maybe I'm just getting old and cranky. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Answer: You're just getting old and cranky /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## PocketBeam (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Radiant, That is a great idea. The gap in the threads is so you don't have to turn it 100 times to get it on. Turn it maybe six times then it falls off the threads, there is gap enough the the threads don't have to line up on rotation, then it continues to thread on. Another advantage to this design is that a lot of people could not figure out how to undo it, or would be confused.

Sweet idea. Did you think of that yourself?


----------



## indenial (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Has the issue of serialization been decided yet? If not, I'm for it. If it has been, what was the decision?


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

So.....new ETA estimates?


----------



## Darell (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Neg2LED said:*
its something in the firmware.....


[/ QUOTE ]
If it is something in the firmware, and George doesn't know about it, we're in BIG trouble, folks!


----------



## Darell (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Radiant said:*






The secret revealed!

Double threaded head. Codename Giraffe. Allows for multiple battery sizes with no tube changes!

[/ QUOTE ]
Radiant - while I LOVE outside-the-box ideas like this, there are some serious roadblocks to this sort of design. The two biggies are O-ring seal and ground path. I can detail the problems if anybody cares, but my guess is that they're somewhat obvious? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Even if that double thread idea could work well, Charlie would have to totally redesign the body. The current head isn't long enough. The two threads will have to be 18mm(difference between 150A and 168A) apart, which would call for a rather long head. Water-resistance might also be an issue.


----------



## JimH (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*kongfuchicken said:*
Mmmh... you just mentionned Oto; is it a spot to flood focusing ability? 


[/ QUOTE ]

I'm with you, kungfu. Not firmware, so must be hardware. Spot + flood = 2 X spot or 2 X flood = double the utility.

Sorry, Charlie - you can't give this many flashaholics that many hints without sombody guessing it right /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## photon555 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Since the LH stands on end, what would be better than a candle mode attachment that Charlie will throw in out of the goodness of his own Lion Heart.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*photon555 said:*
Since the LH stands on end, what would be better than a candle mode attachment that Charlie will throw in out of the goodness of his own Lion Heart. 

[/ QUOTE ]


I'm playing very close to the budgetary line as it is, so don't worry if I have to throw in, y'all will be a-thowin' in too... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## photon555 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

So is that a confirmation that the new double utility feature IS a candle mode attachment, MR BULK? Please tell us. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Forgive the appearance of any games here, nothing of the sort is going on. However, there are fitment and related issues to be worked out before I will commit to having it included with everyone's light. Nothing worse than to dangle the carrot only to never be able to bite it!

Let's just consider it Really, REALLY close to becoming reality, and if it does come to pass it will change everything (except the price, which I will continue to strive at keeping reasonable).

*As an afterthought, allow me to concede this - any beamshaping (candle mode head) or alternate power source (168A battery tube) capabilities will be offered as extra-cost accessories. So the "bonus" is neither of those... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hmm.....Tactical Impact Device?


----------



## keithhr (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Ugly?


----------



## prescottrecorder (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Has anyone guessed headlamp harness yet?

By the way, for those that haven't noticed yet, Otokoyama is soliciting interest in a 168A body and a neat looking candlemode attachment in the custom light section. The candlemode head is discussed in the thread titled VIP candlemode but looks like it's moving toward compatability with either the VIP w bulkhead or the Lionheart.


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

You all have it wrong. Charlie has figured out a way of making the LED tunable, so that it can become a 3W blue laser cutting tool at need. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Ok, is it a blackout maker? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif
You plug it in the wall and activate it and it will overload the local grid. Voila! You need a light presto. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
That would make the light a lot more usefull!
Ok, I'll stop now before I get cut out...


----------



## mst3k (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

You guys!!! It's so obvious isn't it? I mean think about it! I know what the secret "goodie" is:

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Bat Signal!


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I think that's *CUT-OFF!*

I dread those words!


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Wrong. You guys are all WRONG!!! Muwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

of course it is a battery adaptor so that a reasonable (non-rechargeable) format may be used ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

ok ... I hear the bullet homing in on me ... I'm gone /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

bernie


----------



## mst3k (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Well then its gotta be a mode ,wherein, you shine it at someone and they instantly can't help but "like" you forever.


----------



## javafool (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I finally figured this one out! All we will have to do is set the LH in the sun, reflector up, and it will recharge the battery. What else are you going to do with it when the sun is shining /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

How's that? And all done with firmware /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Rudi (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I don’t think that what I am about to suggest is the mystery feature, because it is too simple for Charlie to have been so sure that nobody would guess it. I’m astonished that noone has suggested it yet, as it is the one feature missing from the original LH description that most users would find very useful: an intensity override to obtain instant momentary high from any setting, as in Arc4+ and Photon 3.
If it is something this simple, it would certainly explain Charlie's Muwahahahahaha!!! 
(I can almost guess Charlie's next post: Rudi: Muwahahahahaha!!! )


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif [ QUOTE ]
*Kiessling said:*
of course it is a battery adaptor so that a reasonable (non-rechargeable) format may be used ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

ok ... I hear the bullet homing in on me ... I'm gone /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

bernie 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bernie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif, it's a stupid joke /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif ( /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif of course)

PS: If you want a special Bernie's battery adaptor ask Mag /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## PocketBeam (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hm, "fit" is a clue. Maybe fit a 5mm or 3mm white led into it. The led would be pointed perpendicular to the main LED, or in other words it would be pointed straight down when the main LED is pointed out. That way the second LED could light your you are putting your feet on the path. The second led could also be used in a dim blinking mode to help find the flashlight.

Or maybe fit a light sensor into the light. That way it can come on it a dimmed mode as a night light.

Maybe fit a belt clip? Would that count as doubling the utility?

And I still think the auto off mode will be in there as well. But no can opener or bottle opener or vampire daylight killer mode or etc.


----------



## easilyled (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I'm sure that Charlie's reconsidered my previous
suggestion of black/orange splash-ano and decided 
to throw that in as an extra along with a lanyard
ring holder made of 22ct gold just above the tail.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Radiant (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Onboard GPS with brightness tracker. The light will automatically remember what brightness you needed for a given location and set itself to that anytime you are at those coordinates.

The future is now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Okay here's the *Latest update, 8-11-04:

There is an "anti-green" color constraint in the electronics, meaning no matter HOW DIM you set it to, the color will be as white (or blue-white, as I personally prefer my Luxeons to be) as when on all-out High. Cool, eh?*

_The above info will be transposed onto the first post in this thread._

BTW, I am deliberately ignoring the "guesstimates" on the/those bonus feature(s)...'cause some a ya's might even be getting close! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Fitz (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Wow! That's great news- no cat urine!


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

And has there Ever been? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

('cept those SN2 "seconds" which I will Never Do Again!!!)


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

PWM baby! It's the greatest. No cat urine with PWM.

I love it, whatever the bonus is (although we all know it's a built in breath freshener for that perfect date!)


----------



## cue003 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

great news indeed. Isn't it about time to reveal the secret? Come-on Charlie we been guessing for darn near a week now. Spill the beans man. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Curtis


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Noone is taking into account the possibility that Georges' comments about firmware were disinformation /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

I was going to guess variable focus _(not firmware - hardware!)_, but that might not work with the emitter on a star PCB (not much room to defocus without some sort of pedestal). Otherwise, it would be a matter of adjusting the head for greater O-ring and thread engagement.


----------



## bricksie (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Maybe it's a quick-connect head, like an electrical F-connector: push and twist, instead of screwing the head on. This would make it easy and quick to exchange battery bodies.


----------



## keithhr (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I'll take exception with the SN II as being a nasty color, I had one and it was a great light and the bit of green tint that it displayed was better by far than the overly bluish tint of some luxeons.


----------



## Topper (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

How about 2 small red leds for the LionHeart's eyes that light up when it is in use?? That would be cooool.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I still vote for TID "LION [email protected]"

The orange/black ano scheme would be cool too. Esp if it was HA orange/black.


----------



## Topper (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Lions are tannish brown, Tigers are orange/black who knows the next MR. Bulk may very well be The Tigger the Tiger!
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Oh yeah...that't right. Gold TiN then?


----------



## photon555 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I think it must be an adapter to allow use of the BBH on the LionHeart. That would be soooo cool. And you guys that didn't order one are gonna be cryin... unless there is a second chance. Whadda think, MR BULK.


----------



## gregw (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Rudi said:*
I don’t think that what I am about to suggest is the mystery feature, because it is too simple for Charlie to have been so sure that nobody would guess it. I’m astonished that noone has suggested it yet, as it is the one feature missing from the original LH description that most users would find very useful: an intensity override to obtain instant momentary high from any setting, as in Arc4+ and Photon 3.
If it is something this simple, it would certainly explain Charlie's Muwahahahahaha!!! 
(I can almost guess Charlie's next post: Rudi: Muwahahahahaha!!! )




[/ QUOTE ]

I'm with Rudi on this one... That would be a useful ability, and should be really easy for George to put into the firmware.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I think that Rudi has it, or very close. Too close for Mr. Bulk. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Bill


----------



## cue003 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Wow, I totally missed Rudi's post. I think he might have it. That functionality would double the utility of the LH. Being able to go to full brightness whenever would be nice.

Curtis


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

In my best Sgt. Schultz voice, _"I know nuh-think, nuh-THINK!"_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## gregw (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
In my best Sgt. Schultz voice, _"I know nuh-think, nuh-THINK!"_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ] 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Boy... The suspense is just killing me... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Mark_Paulus (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I think it's a micro-transmitter, and an MCP function (That's a Master Control Program for all you non-Tron folks) to take control of the rest of our torches that we own.


----------



## indenial (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Repeat question: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif

Has the issue of serialization been decided? If not, I'm all for it. If so, what was the decision?


----------



## Likebright (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

A pho-cus-in beam head?
Mike


----------



## Geode (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Has tritium been mentioned for our surprise? A small vial would be cool to locate the Lionheart in the dark.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Serialization will be addressed with the CNC shop that wins the bid (of course it will cost more, but exactly how Much more - since the logo is going to be etched anyway...), no tritium Geode, that would technically be "illegal" as already addressed in another thread (I believe it was VIP?), sorry...


----------



## indenial (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Serialization will be addressed with the CNC shop that wins the bid (of course it will cost more, but exactly how Much more - since the logo is going to be etched anyway...), no tritium Geode, that would technically be "illegal" as already addressed in another thread (I believe it was VIP?), sorry... 

[/ QUOTE ]l

Okay. Thanks for info. BTW, were the VIP's serialized?


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Naw...


----------



## sygyzy (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Just a general question. When serialization is done, does someone have to manually stand there, and increase the count each time? Or do they program machines to just count++ each time a new flashlight is loaded in the queue?


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I really have no idea. But I _Do_ know that during the LionHeart building process we definitely will not have anyone standing there tracking the serial numbers or anything, except to pull out a few select ones that HAT or Development Team members specifically request (of course Yours Truly gets 001 no matter what...).

Otherwise it's the Serial Lottery - not to be confused with the Luxeon Lottery, which will Never occur on My watch... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Thank goodness. The lux lottery is a tax on colourblind people.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
I really have no idea. But I _Do_ know that during the LionHeart building process we definitely will not have anyone standing there tracking the serial numbers or anything, except to pull out a few select ones that HAT or Development Team members specifically request (of course Yours Truly gets 001 no matter what...).

Otherwise it's the Serial Lottery - not to be confused with the Luxeon Lottery, which will Never occur on My watch... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

This light is way too James Bond for you to give yourself 001. Take 007! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Or take both! That stang needs the two of them at least! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## keithhr (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I hope MrBulk doesn't mind but the following is something he posted in a thread considering bin options and think it's worthy of another reading for those not all that familiar with our MrBulk. I saved it because I thought it was really something, It's his discussion of bin coding.

Hi guys,

Sheesh, I go away for not even one day and all these responses, great! On the subject of Bin Coding and brightness and whiteness, please gather 'round and let me tell you a little story:

I was the first to publicly disclose which Luxeon Bin Code ratings were going into my mods. That unfortunately kinda put some strain on ElektroLumens and others, even my good buddy Lambda, because now they could not sell and distribute mods using Luxeons straight off the reel (many were greenish and dim, reflecting Lumileds' abhorrent QC problems).

And as I got into more and more mods using more and more reels of emitters, I came to the realization anyway that "all that glitters is not gold", not label-wise, anyway. I learned not to be so hung up on the label numbers because Lumileds' own in-house system of checks and balances is absolutely terrible, even to this day. For example, in the 1W batwings I have received reels of Q4H that were not nearly as bright nor as white as the current reel of P4Js I am using. The 1W reel I have now is a real treasure, and really should have been binned a step or two higher. Conversely, I have received reels of even lower-binned Luxeons in which there were some emitters that could have been as high as R-rated! It is common knowledge among the more prolific modders that Lumileds indeed sells "mixed bags" of Luxeons, all on the same reel with one label.

The reel I have now is probably the most consistent I have seen from Lumileds in a long time. Every single one has tested at "threshold" or better (my own relative-measurement gate through which a Luxeon must pass in order to be used in the LGI; my reputation as a modder depends on this). This keeps my costs down, as in the past I had to sell off cheaply or destroy in leading edge experiments, those emitters that did not make it.

Hopefully what I just shared with you will make you realize that the Bin Code labeling is just that -- a gimmicky and sticky piece of paper slapped on by a human at a factory. Once that label is affixed there are no cross-checks, and that is why, to this very day, I still test Every Single Luxeon before use.

Of course, all the other (pre bin-disclosure) modders probably now hate me...

With that said, let me go into 5W Luxeons:

The 1W is a "more mature" product. The 5W is still really brand-new and Lumileds has still not yet even got a real firm handle on the 1Ws as far as consistency. The 5W HD Luxeons I have now were sold to me as W-binned emitters, but the W only indicates brightness and then only driven at spec at that. Overdriving them erases that label and starts up a whole new ball game; and as most here know, overdriving is what I have always preferred to do. The second number, the "2", SHOULD have been slightly greenish-white anyway, with the "3" indicating a whiter beam and the "4" and "5" going into blue-white and violet-ish. But due to the luck-of-the-draw Lumileds QC as described above, the last batch of 5W HDs I received were indeed very, very white, and probably should have been binned W3 or even better.

I cut the rest of his post because it spoke of SN II's.


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

That discussion was prior to the new bin sturcture that's been in effect for... at least a year?

I believe that Lumileds has cleaned up their QC quite a bit since then - there seem to be few complaints about the LuxIII, for example.

I might be wrong. Feel free to interject.

Also, Lumileds is feeling some heat from all the competitors entering the high-power LED market. Cree and Nichia are both launching products, which will likely force Lumileds to increase their quality and get the binning right since there are now high-quality competitors in the market looking to buy market share.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

you can't expect the label to hold true when overdriving, I have an SX1J that I beleive is brighter than my VIP but it's overdriven off 3 C's. So off fresh batteries it is recieving more than 2x the power of the LED on the VIP. When Overdriving LED's bincodes probably mean less in terms of brightness. 

I'm glad Carlie hand picks his luxeons, despite their bin codes and despite improvements with Quality Controll.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

this light is lookin better every day.


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I want one LH , no matter about serial number 001, 007 or 000 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## keithhr (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I posted the bin code thread, just to give people that aren't familiar with MrBulk a peek at the stand up guy he is, not to post up to date technical information.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

i just dont want 6 or 13. i dont like them numbers they scare me bad.now im freaked out my light willbe 13 i think but thats better then 6.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hey Ragzz, we'll be sure to give you serial number - 136, haw!

(just kidding...) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Klaus (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Hey Ragzz, we'll be sure to give you serial number - 136, haw!

(just kidding...) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Now thank god there won´t be a 666 for the time being /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif
While the 888 could be in high demand then lateron /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Klaus


----------



## J_Oei (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mr. Bulk writes: *
'cept those SN2 "seconds" which I will Never Do Again!!!

[/ QUOTE ]

You should have never released them. They sullied the SN II reputation.

[ QUOTE ]
*keithr writes: *
I'll take exception with the SN II as being a nasty color, I had one and it was a great light and the bit of green tint that it displayed was better by far than the overly bluish tint of some luxeons

[/ QUOTE ]

Keithr, I bought that SN II second off of you, and, even as color-blind as I am, can tell that the color is way off. Fortunately, I consoled myself by purchasing 2 other SN II's.

I'm just waiting until I can get a decent emitter to replace that sickly greenie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Rudi (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie said:


[ QUOTE ]
"But first I will still likely personally build a couple dozen units (as I did with the VIP) to work out the most efficient assembly methods including the sequence and timing of when and how the various components will go together." 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie, after you have done this, and announced the (hopefully successful) mystery feature which someone has come close to guessing, it would be interesting if, whenever appropriate, you would comment on the VIP vs. LH with respect to ease or complication of manufacture and assembly.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

ya dont even knoew how much i hate some numbers. lol sometimes im getting ready to check out when i shop and all they have open is 6 regester lol i wait to another opens or i just leave all my stuff and go home


----------



## javafool (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Rudi said:*

Charlie, after you have done this, and announced the (hopefully successful) mystery feature which someone has come close to guessing, it would be interesting if, whenever appropriate, you would comment on the VIP vs. LH with respect to ease or complication of manufacture and assembly. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would like to know just how hard you (we) are going to work the HAT this time around compared to the VIP. And now that the number is over 300 we want to keep the team healthy because somehow I have faith that you will come up with an even more brilliant idea than the one we are all telling you we are patiently waiting for. Patience becomes something you have when there is no other choice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## keithhr (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I never said my SNII wan't greenish in color, it didn't bother me because some people think a greenish tint makes the light appear to be brighter. I liked the trhow and brightness of the seconds even though I never saw a first and may have been prejudiced had I done so.


----------



## Reno (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Hmmm... the 'focusability' feature guess was carefully ignored. Methinks somebody has hit it on the head (the focusable head)!!


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Rudi, I'm not sure how people have come to the conclusion that anyone has come close to guessing the Bonus Feature, because even *I* haven't decided exactly which one it will be!

But I Can tell you as of now that the build process on the LionHeart may be a little trickier, and in fact we just identified a potential speed bump that would present itself during production which we need to sort out (involves having the CNC shop milling possibly up to four additional slots internally to facilitate circuitry mounting) otherwise we would have to resort to all kinds of nasty additional stuff like Contact Cement or SuperGlue(!).

javafool, yeah the HAT members and I will probably have to take occasional breaks here and there and solicit little food fund donations from y'all so's we can go out and have a nice meal from time to time over the course of the ensuing weeks/months of assembly events. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Reno, I've carefully ignored All guesses 'cause as I said above, even I am not sure which I'll include! Unfortunately in a 3-inch-plus light there is just so much room to work with...

But just to dismiss your possible hunch that I dismissed it due to it not warranting dismissal, the head and heatsink and circuit cavity on this light are one solid piece, meaning the focus is preset. The fact that there are 64 true levels of output, with programmed PWM logarithms carefully selected so that the human eye will perceive them to be equally spaced from one to the next thereby creating the fully smoothly dimming effect, will allow you to go as dim as you want for as close as you need, and the hearty 27.5mm diameter reflector already puts out a nice bright corona in addition to the central hotspot, so all modes of illumination needs are covered. Short answer - no focusing necessary...


----------



## ZENGHOST (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...otherwise we would have to resort to all kinds of nasty additional stuff like Contact Cement or SuperGlue(!).

[/ QUOTE ]
Not it!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Yah, tell me about it...


----------



## impact_blue (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Charlie, is that "Elanor" as your avatar?

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## Reno (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Drat!! Foiled again!

Patiently waiting for Charlie to spill the proverbial beans on the Mystery Feature...

(I'm still putting strips of glow sheeting in between the fins on the head, so that's at least one added-value function)

Since the light is so tiny, but rather thick, methinks this Mystery Feature is facilitating a carry option....

OK, I'm done. My brain can only take so much wracking...


----------



## Reno (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[/ QUOTE ]But just to dismiss your possible hunch that I dismissed it due to it not warranting dismissal,

[/ QUOTE ]

Youch! I re-read that like five times!! My head hurts!!


----------



## Reno (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

I read on page one that the Lionheart will offer unprecedented throw from a 1 1/4 inch head. Does this mean it will outthrow a PR/PR-T?? WOW!!!


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*impact_blue said:*
Charlie, is that "Elanor" as your avatar?

Cheers,
Nathan. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Hi Nate,

Naw, it's a new prototype car being made by Ford in consultation with the fabled Carroll Shelby (of Shelby Cobra fame), called the GR-1:











If it gets into production and our department approves it for work, we'll give them Eye-talian Police a real run for their money, plus my Mach 1 would be on the selling block so fast...


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

sweet ride charlie shelby is amazeing with cars.never heard of this one yet but im going to google it . im hopeing it will have at least 450 ponies on a 6 speed tranny


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

[ QUOTE ]
*Reno said:*
I read on page one that the Lionheart will offer unprecedented throw from a 1 1/4 inch head. Does this mean it will outthrow a PR/PR-T?? WOW!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

If it's unprecendented then it will. Wow seconded.

Brightnorm


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Thirded!

neg


----------



## flashlight (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

The front of that car really looks like a rattler or cobra with them snake eyes headlights! 

Oh, oh, looks like my PR-T lights are under threat of redundancy then!


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Fourth-ded...


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

You're making me dribble here Mr Bulk!

WOW.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

Nice.... I think the comparo for throw will be between the Lionheart and the new upcoming Aleph AE system. Both lights systems will set new benchmarks.

Curtis


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart*

thought of a nick name for charlie today hawaii 5 o


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 17, 2004)

*The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I feel no words are necessary at this time (besides, I'm kinda all choked up with emotion at this whole birthing thing and can't talk much right now):









More info and pics to come when testing is complete.

As for comparisons to other lights, I am sure any of the newer lights coming out will more than satisfy the need to see far into the night. But it is also important to look at other features besides full power. And while exploring throwing capability certainly does illustrate one dimension of a lighting tool's utility, I'd also be interested in exploring -- the other 63 dimensions... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

(can we say "Bonus Feature*S*"?)


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Wahoo!!! Pwototype dun! yay!

neg


----------



## BigHonu (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Standing by...


----------



## gregw (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Looking Good!!!


----------



## StanTeate (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

That looks so kool.


----------



## zipperhead (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Now the fun begins!!


----------



## kongfuchicken (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Even on picture, it hurts my eyes! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## coachbigdog (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## cue003 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Charlie, You ROCK!!! Congrats on your new born. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Can't wait till she is fully grown and ready to be sent out into the world. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Great job.

Curtis


----------



## flashlight (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Aaargh! My eyes! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## Wave (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Credit Card Standing By!


----------



## LEDmodMan (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Charlie,









/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Beautiful, Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

These are going to be real workhorses. I've got enough lights set up for "tactical" use with pushbutton tails, for now atleast. I actually prefer a mechanic's grip when using most of the time. Being able to carry it this way and easily change the output is more comfortable and less fatiguing for me.

The 3 position dimmer of the VIP spoiled me. The dimmer on the LH may just put the nail in the coffin for "2 Level Output" lights for me. Well, that's stating it too strongly, they will be relegated to occasional special uses. I think the LH will be my primary "working" light.

It will be very nice to have my CR123A anxiety syndrome alleviated quite a bit. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif 

My nifty 1/2 CR123 spacers from ABTOMAT arrived while I was gone. I'll need to go back and read about them, I am not quite up to speed on all these various Pilas, I've got alot of reading to catch up on here. This topic had about 216 unread posts. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

I signed up for two of Otok's 168A tubes. So I can run Pila 150A, 168A and 168S that I know of. 

Plus, I'll need to get AA NIMHs and a charger for the VIP's AA tubes.

I'm jumping into recharging with both feet. 

Britt


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Thank you kindly for all the positive comments - and now for the Bad News:

The LionHeart will cost in excess of $200 (including the Pila setup with charger and 150A battery). Possibly as much as in the $233 neighborhood - and that's Excluding shipping...

Although I know in my bones that this light will genuinely become The One to displace all other lights, even for us jaded Flashoholics, I also know that due to the novel features (several yet to be announced) as well as some different requirements to its basic construct including logo etching, serialization, etc., the LionHeart may now have priced itself out of the hands of some.

Please feel free to amend the sign-up list (by removing your name) on the other thread at Modder's B/S/T - no hard feelings, and my apologies... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

As for those who stay in, I promise that the LionHeart will be worth every last red cent...and then some.

Signed,

Charlie ("I only wanted to make fifty anyway") Wong

aka:


----------



## Wave (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I'm still in.


----------



## zipperhead (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

You'll have to do more than that to knock me off of both lists. 
Depending on the final price, I may have to drop out of list # 2. But I'm getting a lionheart no matter what.


----------



## rp42995 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I am still in, no-way to get me off this list!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Damn that sucks, where is a Good Job when you need one...

Still saving $$ and trying my best though, but part time is just not good enough. So far I have about $150 saved though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I think I have that anyways...., unless my truck breaks again in the meantime (for the 3rd time). I could always sell the VIP (but I really do not want to do that)

*Knocks on wood*

Proto looks great Charlie! Is the button hard to push while it is recessed like that? Or is it maybe just a strage camera angle? You know best, I don't have huge fat fingers anyways.


----------



## PocketBeam (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

So much for the it won't be over $200 part. This makes it much harder to justify. I may be out once again. If so I will have to find something almost as good as the Lionheart, but cheaper.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## JimH (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*zipperhead said:*
You'll have to do more than that to knock me off of both lists. 
Depending on the final price, I may have to drop out of list # 2. But I'm getting a lionheart no matter what. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto




/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## georges80 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Deduct the cost of the Pila & Charger from the total and what you're paying for the LH is still respectable for a light in its class... oh, wait,... there are no lights in this class /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

george.


----------



## Robban (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Damn, I really wish I had the money to burn on this light. But ... this is sadly just a tad too much for me to be able to justify it. Still great to see it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Btw, just so you guys know, just PM me for my adress if you feel like sending one my way /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I can be the official spokesperson for the light in Sweden


----------



## LEDmodMan (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Thank you kindly for all the positive comments - and now for the Bad News:

The LionHeart will cost in excess of $200 (including the Pila setup with charger and 150A battery). Possibly as much as in the $233 neighborhood - and that's Excluding shipping...
***clip, clip...***
Signed,

Charlie ("I only wanted to make fifty anyway") Wong



[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif OK, that's better...

Oh well, the LionHeart will still be a great light, and if Charlie says it will be worth "every last red cent...and then some" I believe him!

I'll have to sell a few more things than I was planning in order to afford it, but *I'm still in!* 

~$70 more than originally planned hurts though! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## cue003 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I am still in on both lists. Thanks and still looking for the new feature(s). It is time to spill Charlie.... come on. 

Any progress on testing/runtimes etc? Anxiously waiting.

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## LEDmodMan (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Yes Charlie, please soften the blow of this bad news with a sprinkle of good news! Tell us what one of the bonus features is! Pleeeeease... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## FlIrishman (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

1 - Hunterson (??not sure based on post wording??)
2 - rdf
3 - Prolepsis
4 - Yaesumofo 
5 - BC0311
6 - wasabe64
7 - Francois1
8 - bwaites
9 - acusifu
10 - jdriller
11 - rfdancer
12 - bmstrong
13 - raggie33
14 - BRIGHTEYES
15 - LitFuse
16 - 83Venture
17 - daloosh
18 - FrenchyLed
19 - ZENGHOST
20 - neo_xeno 
21 - Vifam
22 - Phylor 
23 - javafool
24 - idleprocess 
25 - MILKYSPIT 
26 - mr ted bear
27 - BC0311 
28 - Tech a Billy 
29 - FlIrishman

I'm in - AGAIN!!


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

(muttering to himself) "Dang! Still can't get rid of'em..."

Hey FlIrishman, exactly which list is this?


----------



## cue003 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I was about to type and ask the same question as Charlie did to FlIrishman. 

Curtis


----------



## LEDmodMan (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

So was this all just a ploy to get some to bail out so you don't have to make as many, or is it for real? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif

I'm in either way...

(but if this is for real, I still have that sick, sinking feeling in the pit of my stomache.)


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I have lot of works this week, and no time to write as I'll want /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
But I read this thread and I want to confirm now that I am still in for one wonderfull LH, no problem Charlie whatever the price /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Fitz (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Charlie, could these be considered your "Famous Last Words" on this subject?

From First post-
"Final selling price guaranteed to be less than $200 (and probably lower) including Pila battery/charger setup" 



/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## RH (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Wow! That is a huge overrun. The original cost was slated at $150 including Pila's. The current price of $233 is an over 50% increase.

Is it possible the light got away from its original intent? I thought the VIP was supposed to be the ultra expensive high end light and the LH was supposed to be the affordable alternative?

I wish you would reconsider the idea of having 2 versions. One that doesn't have the HA or the surprise features that is closer to the original price and then one with all the bells and whistles.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## bajaiman (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

$233 is still a good price considering its features (including whatever the secret feature(s) that’ll be added) and it includes a charger and battery too. If the price was first announced at $233 at the beginning of this thread then I guess there shouldn’t be too much fuss…. 

I wonder what factor(s) made the price to be so much different from the original anticipated price…

Anyway…I’m still good for 2 LHs...


----------



## javafool (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I'll stick my neck out and say that I doubt very much if the new features added significantly, if at all, to the price increase. I think it is the outrageous specifications (those are the original outrageous specifications I am referring to) and the quality. I'm still in with the wife's raised eyebrow approval. I promised her one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Hell, I'm still in!


----------



## Rudi (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I figure that Charlie being Charlie, the more expensive this light gets the more of a bargain it will be on account of extra features and uncompromising quality. Although disappointing to some, it is not at all surprising that the cost goes up as unforseen hurdles (and opportunities) are adressed. I remain on both lists.


----------



## Topper (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Well at least I do not need to decide on signing up for a second one anymore. I am still in for one.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## prescottrecorder (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Still in for two. Bring it on /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## rp42995 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

paypal is armed and ready to be sent!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

well all i got to say is this is the best light made. come on people i always know whats good. this light will rock ,ya dont have to worry about stuff it will be a1 it is the best. charlie is the man. that beinf said i may have to back out thats a lot a money for me more then i make in 2 weeks but im doing all i can to get one.damn lotto pick me . but once again let me say this light is worthway more if i had a lot a money id pay 500 for it . i think a all the smiles my aby pin and vip give me


----------



## Tech a Billy (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I'm still in. Oh yea... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Alan (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

What'll be the price w/o Pila and charger?

Alan


----------



## mst3k (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Im staying on both lists, I just might not be able to treat the Hat team this time!


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Reno (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Before anybody gets too broken-hearted about the price changing, think of what Surefire is charging for the U2, an admittedly pretty, but (IMO) vastly inferior counterpart to the Lionheart.

Hell yeah, I'm still in!!

(one more guess on the bonus feature -- a magnetic base for increased mounting versatility, perchance)??


----------



## Josey (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

The thing is that Charlie offers real value with his lights. So if the light is over $200, it's going to be one heck of a light. I'm still in. Charlie has earned our trust.

Josey


----------



## Halibut (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I am not aware of any PWM-dimmable Luxeon lights in this, or any other price range. The LH will be _hand assembled_ by unpaid or grossly underpaid volunteers. Guess what we'd pay if Charlie charged for domestic labor? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Dan


----------



## jook (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Time to 'fess up. I'll forever retain my sig. I still can't figure out the difference between the 2 lists, not to mention I have no idea which one I'm on. I won't embarrass myself by telling what I thought the reason for 2 lists was. If someone wouldn't mind spelling it out (PM is fine), I'll leave an Arc AAA in my will for you. Off to go stand in the corner. Forever.


----------



## red_robby (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Thank you kindly for all the positive comments - and now for the Bad News:

The LionHeart will cost in excess of $200 (including the Pila setup with charger and 150A battery). Possibly as much as in the $233 neighborhood - and that's Excluding shipping... 

[/ QUOTE ]

i now think i know the secret feature, a set of human like lips on one end... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif
i'm still in, especially now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

This is gonna be hard for me (especially if the wife sees the bank statement), but I'm still in. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## mst3k (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Jook. The first list is for people who want an LH! The second list is for people already on the first list that want a "Second" light. So if you are only in for one LH, you need only be on the first list. K?


----------



## gregw (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Still in.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Can't wait for the "surprise" features to be officially revealed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

man i neeed a better job. i cant belive im missing out on the asweumelight mr bulk makes the best lights and there worth way more then he ask. every time i use one of his lights i am amazed they smoke surefire. they smoke every light. he cares he is a cool guy


----------



## Fitz (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I haven't been around here that long, but Raggie always manages to put a smile on my face with his upbeat attitude and general kindness toward everyone here. I don't think I could sleep at night if he didn't have a LionHeart, so I'm willing to pitch in a few bucks extra toward making up the difference in what he can come up with for one. Is anyone else willing to throw in two or three extra dollars to the Raggie LionHeart fund? If Charlie can come up with a way to make it happen that would be great!


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fitz said:*
I haven't been around here that long, but Raggie always manages to put a smile on my face with his upbeat attitude and general kindness toward everyone here. I don't think I could sleep at night if he didn't have a LionHeart, so I'm willing to pitch in a few bucks extra toward making up the difference in what he can come up with for one. Is anyone else willing to throw in two or three extra dollars to the Raggie LionHeart fund? If Charlie can come up with a way to make it happen that would be great! 

[/ QUOTE ]NO lol i happy seeing other people get the light. please im happybut thank you for kind gesture.but i do want to see some beam shots from ya all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## indenial (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

After reading Mr.Bulk's most recent posts this was to be expected. I have no doubt this will be the best in it's class light. And inasmuch as it looks as if "serialization" will happen, I'm still in for one light. To be honest, I like the idea of being the owner of a very limited edition product.

Unfortunately, even though it's worth every penny, I can't justify the expenditure for a second light. Maybe if I was considering reselling it I would, but I don't think that would be true to the spirit in which it is being built. I've never resold any of my lights for profit. 

Consequently, I'm off the second list.

Will you be able to build the light you want Charlie at that price if you have only 200 pre-paid orders?


----------



## indenial (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Fitz said:*
I haven't been around here that long, but Raggie always manages to put a smile on my face with his upbeat attitude and general kindness toward everyone here. I don't think I could sleep at night if he didn't have a LionHeart, so I'm willing to pitch in a few bucks extra toward making up the difference in what he can come up with for one. Is anyone else willing to throw in two or three extra dollars to the Raggie LionHeart fund? If Charlie can come up with a way to make it happen that would be great! 

[/ QUOTE ]

If there is such a fund, I'll happily contribute. Raggie is a unique voice on the CPF.


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I'll send a few extra $$ for Raggie to get a LionHeart. It just wouldn't feel right getting one myself and knowing he is missing out. After all, raggie is one of the best marketters for Mr Bulk! Just look at his sigline.

Maybe Charlie could rig up LionHeart number 33 for raggie?


----------



## bwaites (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I'm in the Raggie fund too!!

Bill


----------



## mlc (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I'm lucky that I already have Pila batteries and charger (came with Pila light) so my total outlay for the Lionheart will be lessened a little; but even so a couple of points:

1. None of my other 123a lights (some by very well thought of manufacturers) can match the quality, utility or performance of my VIP (esp. with the Bulkhead ). The VIP really is in a class of its' own.

2. Given that, and what Mr Bulk has released about the specifications of the Lionheart (such things as the duty cycle of the switch, etc.), IMHO the Lionheart remains the "must have" light. It is, quite simply, shaping up as another classic with unparalleled quality, feature set and performance.

So I'm not going to help reduce the numbers because I consider that the value of the Lionheart will far exceed the price. This is groundbreaking, cutting edge gear. I consider myself fortunate to be given the opportunity to acquire one. 

mlc


----------



## bajaiman (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I wouldn't mind beaming up a few bux too for raggie to get his LH.... do we have sign up list for this? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Reno (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Heck, I wouldn't have made it onto the first list if I hadn't read Ragg's signature line!! I owe him one for that, at least...

It's unacceptable to me that he should miss out on this. He's Charlie's biggest fan, for cryin out loud!! Plus he's cool!

Count me in for the Raggie Fund.


----------



## Wolfen (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Unofficial Raggie Fund List 
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen

(Should this list stay here or be moved?)


----------



## JonSidneyB (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I will help Raggie as well.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Unofficial Raggie Fund List 
1) Fitz 
2) Indenial 
3) bindibadgi 
4) bwaites 
5) bajaiman 
6) Reno 
7) Wolfen 
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)

With administrative blessings could this list remain here...?


----------



## cue003 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I got a couple for ya as well man.

1) Fitz 
2) Indenial 
3) bindibadgi 
4) bwaites 
5) bajaiman 
6) Reno 
7) Wolfen 
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## rick258 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Unofficial Raggie Fund List 

I'm in for the raggie list to.

1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258


----------



## ksbman (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Me too!

Official raggie Fund list-

1) Fitz 
2) Indenial 
3) bindibadgi 
4) bwaites 
5) bajaiman 
6) Reno 
7) Wolfen 
8) MR Bulk 
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it) 
10) cue003 
11) rick258 
12) ksbman


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

ya dont have to do this i swear im very very happy seeing the light being made. i read the post every day i think man thats cool i smile im happy.i got a vip and baby pin i can use em every day(lol and i do) i shine em at houeses that are empty. this is new mon kinda by the way i think it was 1 dqy ago


----------



## Glow_Worm (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Sorry raggie, this looks to be a rollin' rock (& gathering no moss). I'm in too:

Official raggie Fund list-

1) Fitz 
2) Indenial 
3) bindibadgi 
4) bwaites 
5) bajaiman 
6) Reno 
7) Wolfen 
8) MR Bulk 
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it) 
10) cue003 
11) rick258 
12) ksbman 
13) Glow_Worm

--kirk


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Me too!

Official raggie Fund list-

1) Fitz 
2) Indenial 
3) bindibadgi 
4) bwaites 
5) bajaiman 
6) Reno 
7) Wolfen 
8) MR Bulk 
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it) 
10) cue003 
11) rick258 
12) ksbman 
13) Bullzeyebill


----------



## Glow_Worm (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Oops, multiple inputs in the same minute ('7 seconds till my meal is done, isn't there anything faster than a microwave?'' - Homer Simpson).

Whatever; someone else will straighten this out, I'm still in for the raggie-fund at whatever # I end up w/.

--kirk


----------



## Moe (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Stupid newbie-question: Any possibility that two lines of LH's are being made? For example a basic line without laser etching, HA III, secret feature, pila + charger, but still being probably the best flashlight ever made? 

233 $ is a lot. Maybe i can save enough money until the time has come to hit the enter button at paypal, but maybe i can't. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## JimH (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
I will help Raggie as well. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Seems you missed getting on the list Jon, so I'll help you out.

raggie spends so much time here, I'm beginning to wonder if maybe Sasha is not his mother.

In any case I'm in - where do I send paypal?

Official raggie Fund list-

1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Bullzeyebill
14) JonSidneyB
15) JimH


----------



## ksbman (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Official raggie Fund list-

1) Fitz 
2) Indenial 
3) bindibadgi 
4) bwaites 
5) bajaiman 
6) Reno 
7) Wolfen 
8) MR Bulk 
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it) 
10) cue003 
11) rick258 
12) ksbman 
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH


----------



## flashlight (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz 
2) Indenial 
3) bindibadgi 
4) bwaites 
5) bajaiman 
6) Reno 
7) Wolfen 
8) MR Bulk 
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it) 
10) cue003 
11) rick258 
12) ksbman 
13) Glow_Worm 
14) Bullzeyebill 
15) JonSidneyB 
16) JimH
17) flashlight


----------



## keithhr (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

count me in but:
raggie is not MrBulks biggest fan, I take exception
Official raggie Fund list - 
1) Fitz 
2) Indenial 
3) bindibadgi 
4) bwaites 
5) bajaiman 
6) Reno 
7) Wolfen 
8) MR Bulk 
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it) 
10) cue003 
11) rick258 
12) ksbman 
13) Glow_Worm 
14) Bullzeyebill 
15) JonSidneyB 
16) JimH 
17) flashlight 
18) keithhr


----------



## Topper (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Official raggie Fund list - 
1) Fitz 
2) Indenial 
3) bindibadgi 
4) bwaites 
5) bajaiman 
6) Reno 
7) Wolfen 
8) MR Bulk 
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it) 
10) cue003 
11) rick258 
12) ksbman 
13) Glow_Worm 
14) Bullzeyebill 
15) JonSidneyB 
16) JimH 
17) flashlight 
18) keithhr 
19) Topper

Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Wow.


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

oh crud!!!!! well, looks like im going to have to.........STAY IN! ill just have to save some moneys. if the worst comes to the worst, ill just have to go with no charger/pilas. then ill my my LH on 123s thanks to an ABTOMAT spacer until christmas when ill get me a charger....... ill probably still be able to get the kit n caboodle if it stays at the $200 make (only $20 up from $180....)

neg


----------



## javafool (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

reggie, we know we don't have to do this. It's cauz we love ya man. That's what friends are for!

Official raggie Fund list - 
1) Fitz 
2) Indenial 
3) bindibadgi 
4) bwaites 
5) bajaiman 
6) Reno 
7) Wolfen 
8) MR Bulk 
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it) 
10) cue003 
11) rick258 
12) ksbman 
13) Glow_Worm 
14) Bullzeyebill 
15) JonSidneyB 
16) JimH 
17) flashlight 
18) javafool


----------



## bryguy42 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I'm sorry to have to say, but I'm "CUT-OFF".

I think $100.00 is a lot for a light, I was stretching it when the price went to $150.00... But $233.00??? Sorry, that's a little rich for my blood.

As much as I REALLY want this light, I just cant afford it.

Good luck to all you who get one. I will be forever envious... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Topper (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Official raggie Fund list - 
1) Fitz 
2) Indenial 
3) bindibadgi 
4) bwaites 
5) bajaiman 
6) Reno 
7) Wolfen 
8) MR Bulk 
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it) 
10) cue003 
11) rick258 
12) ksbman 
13) Glow_Worm 
14) Bullzeyebill 
15) JonSidneyB 
16) JimH 
17) flashlight 
18) keithhr 
19) Topper
20) javafool


----------



## jook (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Raggie, I hardly know you - or most anyone for that matter - but I can't in all good conscience even consider a 2nd light and not throw in a few bucks for someone who will probably make lots better use of it than me -- what can beat shining the light into empty houses? I just merely plan to blind Pebbles the cat.

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook


----------



## flashlight (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I have to drop out to just one LH at this point in time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Adding myself to the Raggie Fund List: 

[ QUOTE ]
*jook said:*
Official raggie Fund list -

1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Rudi (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Sounds like a good cause. I'm in.

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi


----------



## marcspar (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Just because I love adding my name to lists......


(only kidding Raggie - you are THE marketing voice of Mr.BULK)


Official raggie Fund list - 
1) Fitz 
2) Indenial 
3) bindibadgi 
4) bwaites 
5) bajaiman 
6) Reno 
7) Wolfen 
8) MR Bulk 
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it) 
10) cue003 
11) rick258 
12) ksbman 
13) Glow_Worm 
14) Bullzeyebill 
15) JonSidneyB 
16) JimH 
17) flashlight 
18) keithhr 
19) Topper 
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar

ps - I just bought a pila charger and a couple of batteries and spent almost $100! If you figure the battery & charger that comes with the LH has a value of around $75, then the Lion Heart itself only costs $158 - almost inexpensive when compared to $300 SureFires!


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

wow thanks every one this is so nice of ya all!i realy am happy just seeing the light being made.i just love cool stuff even if i dont have one.i kinda recall reading about led lights way before i saw one it was in some magizine i was telling everyone . they didnt seem to care as much as i did.my uncle seemed to care he is kinda like me. he loves gadgets ...i cant wait to show him my lights my dad dont seem to care lol i think im adoptedbut ya all realy dont have to do this but thanks somuch for the thought


----------



## jdriller (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I'm in.

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar
25) jdriller


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I'm in.

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar
25) jdriller 
26) Brightnorm


----------



## prescottrecorder (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

count me in /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## prescottrecorder (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Whoops, forgot the list protocol

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar
25) jdriller 
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder


----------



## indenial (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

At this point a minimum donation of 9 bucks per member will pay for a free light for Raggie. What do you say guys?


----------



## cue003 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Not a problem indenial. Didn't think this was a get raggie a FREE light assistance fund....thought it was a lets help him out by bringing down the price ..... If the prior is the case, don't close it out just yet... let more people agree to fund until MR.Bulk is ready to accept payment. 

Just a couple thoughts.

Curtis


----------



## BC0311 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar
25) jdriller 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for adding me, Charlie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif You bet I'm in on this list for Raggie.

Of course I'll stay on both lists for LionHearts. $233.00 plus shipping is a good deal. 

Way to go Fitz and company! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Britt


----------



## Fitz (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Wow! I was hoping enough people would pitch in to make it happen for Raggie- You guys are awesome! If nobody has a better idea, how about $2.00 per person at this point, and if more is needed when the time comes I'm sure we can do a little more. If 40-50 people are willing to pitch in two bucks each then that would put the price back down to less than the original, and if there's more than that, that's icing on the cake for Raggie- We can get him an extra battery!


----------



## indenial (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*cue003 said:*
Not a problem indenial. Didn't think this was a get raggie a FREE light assistance fund....thought it was a lets help him out by bringing down the price ..... If the prior is the case, don't close it out just yet... let more people agree to fund until MR.Bulk is ready to accept payment. 

Just a couple thoughts.

Curtis 

[/ QUOTE ]


You're right Curtis. I just got caught up in the spirit of the thing. Whatever people feel comfortable doing is fine with me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Topper (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Just let me know where to send the paypal when it is time I am good for at least 2 bucks maybe a little more.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

When The Time comes I will see what Raggie can afford (hey, ya gotta let him have Some dignity) and then hit you all up for the difference, divided by the number of listees by that time.

Thanks all!


----------



## JimH (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Brit, you must have copied an out of date list.

[ QUOTE ]
*prescottrecorder said:*
Whoops, forgot the list protocol

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar
25) jdriller 
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## PeterB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I'm also in and hope that the list is complete:


Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar
25) jdriller 
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB


----------



## naromtap (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar
25) jdriller 
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB 
29) naromtap


----------



## mst3k (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Oh what the heck!!



Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar
25) jdriller 
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB 
29) naromtap 
30) mst3k


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Double WOW!

Bill


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I don't often understand what Raggie says, but no problem I am in for Raggie fund /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar
25) jdriller 
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB 
29) naromtap 
30) mst3k 
31) FrenchyLed


----------



## rp42995 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I will help out Also!!!

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar
25) jdriller 
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB 
29) naromtap 
30) mst3k 
31) FrenchyLed 
32) rp42995


----------



## Topper (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Can't help but feel the Love we all have for Raggie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## rfdancer (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar
25) jdriller 
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB 
29) naromtap 
30) mst3k 
31) FrenchyLed 
32) rp42995 
33) rfdancer


----------



## cue003 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Charlie, 

You see we are one big happy close knit family..... close knit families don't keep secrets from each other so how about you let us in on your hidden flashlight goodies that you have in store for us with the LH? Come on there is probably going to be more than one so you can at least let us in on one for right now and then maybe another in a week or so or whatever. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## Turt (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I'm very sorry to say that I'm out as well. This was going to be my fiance's wedding gift to me. But I just can't justify this kind of money when we are just starting out. What's happening to me? Is my flahaholicism being thwarted by rational priorities? ahhh!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

Looks like a great light though... will be looking forward to the reviews on this baby. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## cue003 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Turt, I will update your place on the sign-up thread to reflect your decision to drop out.

Congrats on your wedding. 

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## Topper (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Turt, best of luck at your Wedding. I almost passed out at mine 25 or so years ago. No doubt the priorities tend to change at some points of life if your spouse knows what one is up to.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

ill never get married unless she loks like pamelee anderson but has a bigeer cheast and is shorter and brunnte


----------



## cue003 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Raggie... a little picky are we? 

Curtis


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

lol a bit


----------



## LEDmodMan (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I just hope the price stays a bit closer to the $200 mark rather than the $233 one. As I stated before, I'm still in for one, but the higher price will definitely make it harder for me to round up the funds for my own, and I think a 168a body is now definitely out of the question for me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

***edit***
Wow, this is the 1500th post on this thread... Dang!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## jtivat (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar
25) jdriller 
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB 
29) naromtap 
30) mst3k 
31) FrenchyLed 
32) rp42995 
33) rfdancer 
34) jtivat


Just let me know when where and how much to send.

JT


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

So far it seems that for under $7 each we can fully pay for a LH for Raggie. With 34 of us, postage won't add much to that!

We love ya ragz.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Awright awright _AWRIGHT!_ Lemme just say these two things:

*1)* I said it may *be as much as* $233.

And just for fair comparison's sake, if you compare Only the light itself (taking out the $57 for the Pila system by remembering it will run just fine, although a little dimmer on High, with a CR123 and spacer) this would bring it down to "only" $176, well below the promised $200 threshold (although I honestly do not recall whether this meant not counting the Pila battery setup) and which is also actually a few bucks *Less* than some other high-end premium lights which the LH will absolutely obliterate, performance-wise.

And if we adopt the viewpoint that everyone might eventually own some sort of rechargeable battery system anyway - if they are True Flashoholics - to run their myriad assortment of various Other flashlights, then this is a very legit way of looking at the LH's true cost - that of the LionHeart alone costing only $176.

In fact VIP buyers paid just $17 less than this, for a light that the LH will easily replace and make obsolete (*sob*).

*2)* _ONE_ (of many!!!) of the yet-to-be-announced "bonus features" will allow you to access the full High Output Level *instantly*...

_"An' we dawn NEE' no steenkin' MULTIPLE CLICKS to doo-weet, needer!"_ (as the Frito Mexican Bandito would say...)

_Okay Nufsed fer now, a'fore ah stick muh foot in muh mouth..._


----------



## rdf (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar
25) jdriller 
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB 
29) naromtap 
30) mst3k 
31) FrenchyLed 
32) rp42995 
33) rfdancer 
34) jtivat
35) rdf


----------



## Clint (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Count me in! I too wouldn't be on the list if I hadn't read Raggies footnote!!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar
25) jdriller 
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB 
29) naromtap 
30) mst3k 
31) FrenchyLed 
32) rp42995 
33) rfdancer 
34) jtivat
35) rdf 
36) Clint /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

P.S. Raggie, This better not end up on Ebay!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

*2)* _ONE_ (of many!!!) of the yet-to-be-announced "bonus features" will allow you to access the full High Output Level *instantly*...

_"An' we dawn NEE' no steenkin' MULTIPLE CLICKS to doo-weet, needer!"_ (as the Frito Mexican Bandito would say...).....

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif Perfect for creeping around the bunker trying to sneak up on miscreants.

My VIPs obsolete?!? Wait'll I screw on my Big BulkHead. I've been thinking of having a pistol grip made for it and a bandoleer sling with shell loops for 123s. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

Britt


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Oh yeah Britt, with the Big BulkHead the VIP'll still be competitively brighter than the LionHeart - until the _LionHEAD_ comes out, that is! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

MUWAHAHAHAHA! (peals of maniacal laughter...)


----------



## Clint (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

....hmmmm Lionhead....
Clint need lionhead...... Doh!!


----------



## Takifugu (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I'm in for one Raggie lol /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar
25) jdriller 
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB 
29) naromtap 
30) mst3k 
31) FrenchyLed 
32) rp42995 
33) rfdancer 
34) jtivat
35) rdf 
36) Clint 
37) Takifugu


----------



## Glow Bug (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Is the LionHeart regulated? If it is, is it current or voltage?


----------



## BC0311 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Oh yeah Britt, with the Big BulkHead the VIP'll still be competitively brighter than the LionHeart - until the _LionHEAD_ comes out, that is! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

MUWAHAHAHAHA! (peals of maniacal laughter...) 

[/ QUOTE ]


Oh man... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif 

The _LionHead_ !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Clint (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Takifugu said:*
I'm in for one Raggie lol /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar
25) jdriller 
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB 
29) naromtap 
30) mst3k 
31) FrenchyLed 
32) rp42995 
33) rfdancer 
34) jtivat
35) rdf 
36) Clint 
37) Takifugu 

[/ QUOTE ]


Is the Raggie light Regulated?
When will it be released??
Any beam shots??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

I think I might have my lists confused /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## J_Oei (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Add me to the raggie list also.

(Someone paste me in, I'm too lazy...) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif


----------



## JimH (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei


----------



## bajaiman (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

LIONHEAD???...what Lionhead???...new head for LH as like Bulkhead for VIP?...If there is such a thing I wanna be the first one on the list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I _think_ Charlie was joking.

Charlie? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## gregw (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*bindibadgi said:*
I _think_ Charlie was joking.

Charlie? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I wouldn't put it pass Charlie, since the BigBulkHead is in production.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Can't wait to get my BBH to see how much throw it can actually put out.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

I'm definitely on the list for a LionHead if Charlie wants to put it into production.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## avusblue (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Count me in for the Raggie list, too. Thanks.


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei 
39) avusblue


----------



## cue003 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
... 
*2)* _ONE_ (of many!!!) of the yet-to-be-announced "bonus features" will allow you to access the full High Output Level *instantly*...

_"An' we dawn NEE' no steenkin' MULTIPLE CLICKS to doo-weet, needer!"_ (as the Frito Mexican Bandito would say...)

_Okay Nufsed fer now, a'fore ah stick muh foot in muh mouth..._ 

[/ QUOTE ]

Great feature. Didn't someone guess this one? Thanks for letting us know Charlie.

Looking forward to finding out the many other features as well.

Thanks again.

Curtis


----------



## AK (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
ill never get married unless she loks like pamelee anderson but has a bigeer cheast and is shorter and brunnte 

[/ QUOTE ]

. . . unless she has a nice flashlight collection. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Rudi (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I’m delighted with the instant full brightness feature just announced. As promised in the teaser announcement, it really does make the light much more useful, especially in combination with another of the LH's *great* features that hasn't received much comment, the switch location. Here’s a stab at guessing another useful surprise feature: some sort of charge indicator, like maybe the switch button glowing green/yellow/red.


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Yay! instant full briteness!me have poke at another feechure:
Perple Poka Dots
v bin luxes
3 litle white LEDs for a small beam (not low, SMALL)
glowy Lion eyes in the lasa etchins

am i poking somewhere?

neg


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

man im truly bleesed . man i love lights i use mine every single night


----------



## kongfuchicken (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

$233?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Hey you (kongfuchicken) !!!
Where are you in vacation ?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Just let me know /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Charlie, what is the second easter eggs in your LH /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
I like the first, but I think you have a second one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Hey Pascal! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 
I thought of you too but I'm right in the middle of Paris right now which is a little too far... I would've loved to come check out your world famous collection of lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif maybe next time, I guess.
I'm a little bummed right now about not being able to afford the LH in time so I'll go scream in a cushion for a while now.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Kongfuchicken, $233 is not hard set yet. Give Charlie some more time. Maybe he can bring the price down a little. Who knows. Still maybe too early to tell for sure.

Curtis


----------



## RH (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Does anyone know if the 2 versions is definitely off the table?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Rudi (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Following this thread carefully (anyone can do it) shows that two versions were never under consideration--just the expressed hope of a few.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

The LionHeart will be at most $176. This is for those who either have, or have intended to get, the Pila recharging system anyway. It is a versatile piece of kit (hmmm, sounds like I am from England now?) and is a wise investment for the serious Flashoholic anyway. Savings from not having to buy 123s will make it eventually pay for itself. So again please look at the real cost as being $176 for the actual LionHeart flashlight, which is less than some other (make that Many other) high-end lights such as SF, Arc, those custom production mods coming out, etc.

And I am of the opinion that the LH is a better light, if I do say so myself.

Besides, your Pilas would run in most all of them...

The only plus to getting the Pila setup along with the LH is that they are at a discounted price ($57 for charger and one 150A) so that would be the astute way to go. And if you only have 150 "S" batteries at this time please remember that they WILL STILL RUN in the LH, however to eliminate battery rattle, etc., you'd wrap a piece of paper or plastic sheet around it. Of course the "A" version has a bit more capacity as well, but full brightness would be the same, just not for as long a time (although I don't recall the last time I had to use any light constantly for 80 hours anyway!).

There is only one version of the LH. Cranking up development/production of One light was enough work, not even going to Think about Two of'em...!

And it appears Raggie is well on his way to a LionHeart!


----------



## cue003 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Mr. Bulk 

Here is a question for ya. If I am on the lists to receive 2 LH, can I get one with a AC charger for $233 or whatever... and then the second one with a DC charger for $233 or whatever?

What about getting one additional battery if desired? Will there be discounts on wanting 1 additional battery or whatever?

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## photon555 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Mr. Bulk,

And here's another question. Are there going to be any third's? Something costs what it costs and that's that. You either buy it or not, and there's no use wishing it were less. However, if additional units were available in a choice of battery tubes I for one might be tempted to buy another. I see this light as a good purse light for my wife, and of course I want one, but I would like an additional unit so there is a backup in case of loss. Availability with a choice of tubes would save about $40 for the extra unit. For my wife and I the longer battery would be more effective. With that available I don't think I would use the short tube.

Right now my VIP regular head languishes in the drawer where it will probably end its days as an expensive unused doodad. My grandson will probably ask me what it is 10 years from and I will reply, "Haven't a clue."

So, what do you think?


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Sell it on B/S/T?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

With me it's the other way around. Mostly my VIP BH sits on my dresser and I use the regular head with Fraen. Maybe this will change when I get the AA body, and I can use the "high" mode more. Not sure though, as the regular head with Fraen is more of a task light, spreading out the hotspot for better visability in close up areas.

Bill


----------



## Reno (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Charlie, I think you were looking for 80 minutes on that last post. 80 hours on high is a bit outta the question, until you get that fusion reactor thing sorted out.


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Must be another one of those secret features. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## BeagleLight (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

gotta get on raggie list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Official raggie Fund list -
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei 
39) avusblue 
40) BeagleLight


----------



## BC0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Reno, I'll have to disagree with you. I think it is very likely the LionHeart could run on Low for 80 hours.

The VIP on Low ran for 68 hours to 50% of maximum brightness.

Roy's Runtime Plot of VIP on Low 

Britt


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

man cpf is so nice to me i hope some day i can pay back .ya all.im very very grateful. i have got some awesume lights that id never be able to afford on my own. dang i need to find a carrer id be good at.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

this light is so going to rock,


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

You've got that right! There are going to be some seriously disoriented kangaroos (and emus - I hate emus) around here!

PS I once started an Anti-emu Club at university. We instantly had pages full of member signatures! LOL.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*bindibadgi said:*
You've got that right! There are going to be some seriously disoriented kangaroos (and emus - I hate emus) around here!

PS I once started an Anti-emu Club at university. We instantly had pages full of member signatures! LOL. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you fair dinkum mate? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif What have you got against emus & what has it got to do with the Lionheart? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif Are you going to be going around blinding those poor critters with your LH? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

You've hit the nail square on the head cobber. You've never had one of those "poor critters" try to bite your flaming thumb off have you? Nasty blighters, emus. The LionHeart sems ripe for some heavy emu blinding duty!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## Tweek (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Gotts do it, I'm on the Raggie List! Surely if I can buy 2 lights for myself, I can contribute a little!

1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei 
39) avusblue 
40) BeagleLight
41) Tweek

Chris


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Sorry if this has been already explained, but how do we pay into the Raggie fund?

Brightnorm


----------



## JimH (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*brightnorm said:*
Sorry if this has been already explained, but how do we pay into the Raggie fund?

Brightnorm 

[/ QUOTE ]

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
When The Time comes I will see what Raggie can afford (hey, ya gotta let him have Some dignity) and then hit you all up for the difference, divided by the number of listees by that time.

Thanks all! 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## indenial (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I would think the PAYPAL "prepay acceptance period" should be arriving shortly...


----------



## cue003 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I hope so.

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## photon555 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I'll throw in my 2 cents.

1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei 
39) avusblue 
40) BeagleLight
41) Tweek
42) Photon555


----------



## jdb2 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I'd like to join the Raggie list, too.
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei
39) avusblue
40) BeagleLight
41) Tweek
42) Photon555
43) jdb2

I've really enjoyed reading raggie's notes, especially his review of the VIP.

Jay


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

wow im so gratefull for all this.im saveing money and have a little saved already.i sure hoope im able to save for most of it. ya all do way to much for me. i feel like the guy from its a wonderful life


----------



## Topper (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Raggie just do the best you can, no need to stress out about it, there are many folks here willing to help out.
just one of your many many Pals.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Yeah, Raggie, no matter what you're gonna get a LionHeart! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Just think, if we get 233 people all willing to chip in a buck each, Ragzz can used what he's saved to buy -- FOOD...(don't you know a true Flashoholic will *ALL*ways buy lights before food?). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Topper (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Good point Mr. Bulk, however I think Raggie is covered just fine by the 43 Raggites signed up already. I think that Raggie needs to come up with 33. Raggie33 see? 33 is the number raggie might shoot for it works for me I think it works for all Raggites if not those that remain will cover it plain and simple.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Topper (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Hey Raggie ,If I were you I would tape the three dimes and a nickel to a card to send to Mr. Bulk then he will owe you 2 cents. Let your pals take care of the rest.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Raggie: when i told Kiessling that i wished everyone was as unselfish as he was, i was wrong. all other CPFers are willing to help those in need if they can. i would contribute to the Raggie Fund, but the current est. price for the LH is already up to the limit for me.

neg


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

wow ya all amaze me.ya all are so kind.imlucky i have a store here who sells used food.opps not used lol. like they buy it from sores who wnet out of buessness. i think that is where they get it any ways but they have good deals and now we have a super walmart they sell gorceries.and i dont eat much meat any more. but im no vegatain i just dont like eating it a lot.lol im adicted to lights though.i just hope i can do something nice for ya all some time.


----------



## BC0311 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

You're a great guy, Raggie. Use the extra money to get that tooth fixed. Otherwise I'll have to come down there with my vise-grips and bottle of Wild Turkey and take care of it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Britt


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

its wierd it dont hurrt so bad today.ouch vise grips im to whimpy for that lol. i wnet to walmart and got some listernien that will keep it safe and germ free but man that walmart was insane the football team here is very good and they beat nenwne tonigh like 42 to 7. so i think every one from and at game went to walmart


----------



## spica (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I want to be on the "Raggie List". Thanks. 

1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei
39) avusblue
40) BeagleLight
41) Tweek
42) Photon555
43) jdb2
44) spica

-spica


----------



## Mrdi (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I'll take one please.
[email protected]


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Hm. Rent, bills, car payment, food, cat food _(they know where I sleep at night...)_, new flashlight?


----------



## Reno (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

@Mrdi2003,

Not sure what you're referring to. if you would like to join the Lionheart list, that's in the B/S/T Modified thread. If you would like a Raggie... give him a job!


----------



## Christoph (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

restore title


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Erik, you must be dyslexic. Ya got the order all wrong...


----------



## Rudi (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Three weeks ago Mr Bulk said:

_Here is the approximate timetable: I expect the actual productionLH boards in my hands in about two weeks, after which I will complete the finalized LionHeart prototypes and run a bunch of extensive tests, requiring perhaps upto another week to complete. And then if I encounter no unanticipated problems I will announce the prepayment acceptance period_

How about those _extensive tests_ Charlie? Without divulging surprises prematurely, can you update us on whether you are encouraged or facing unanticipated problems?


----------



## Reno (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Beamshots, Beamshots, Beamshots,!!!!


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

All good things come to those who - wait!


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Ah, but I don't make the case that I'm a *true*TM flashaholic - some days I never even use one, _at all!_


----------



## dano (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

This thread is insanely large. 

Anyways, I'm still in for the original list, and I'll add to the Raggie fund, also...

--dan


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*idleprocess said:*
...I don't make the case that I'm a *true*TM flashaholic - some days I never even use one, _at all!_ 

[/ QUOTE ]


Oh really?

_CUT-OFF!_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Likebright (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Hey, cats are vindictive - they're nature's agents of karmic justice, I tell you.

They have numerous methods at their disposal - sleep deprivation, asphyxiation (by sleeping on your face), their sandpaper-like tounges, and their ability to vomit up 4 times their mass on a whim. Those are just their more subtle methods, mind you.


----------



## Fitz (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Updated Raggie Fund list-


1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei
39) avusblue
40) BeagleLight
41) Tweek
42) Photon555
43) jdb2
44) spica
45) dano

Looks like Raggie will have his LionHeart, and possibly an extra battery to boot!


----------



## gadget_lover (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
ill never get married unless she loks like pamelee anderson but has a bigeer cheast and is shorter and brunnte 

[/ QUOTE ]


My first thought was that you will be disappointed....

My second thought was "My God, Man! You're a flashaholic. Choose any woman you really like and have the headlights upgraded! That would seem to be the CPF way."

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Yeah, that's sick

Daniel


----------



## MikeF (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!! Special Feature guess*

*I have a thought for the un-disclosed super special feature:* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif
A battery strength meter that shows battery strenght/state of charge by blinking a code sequence, such as:

5 flashes for 100-80% charge remaining
4 flashes for 79-60% charge remaining
3 flashes for 59-40% charge remaining
2 flashes for 39-20% charge remaining
1 flash for *CHARGE ME NOW PLEASE!!! */ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Also, I want to be included on the:

Updated Raggie Fund list-

1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei
39) avusblue
40) BeagleLight
41) Tweek
42) Photon555
43) jdb2
44) spica
45) dano
46) MikeF


----------



## Halibut (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

These are T-bin Raggies, right?

1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei
39) avusblue
40) BeagleLight
41) Tweek
42) Photon555
43) jdb2
44) spica
45) dano
46) MikeF 
47) Halibut


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Raggie will be getting a T-binned LH, just like everyone else...


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

wow ya all are so kind but ya realy dont have to do this.i love just reading the thread seeing updates.i am lucky to came to this forum and got to know all ya kind people.


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Is it too late to get on the list? Or if someone wants out, can I take your number?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Radiant (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
wow ya all are so kind but ya realy dont have to do this.i love just reading the thread seeing updates.i am lucky to came to this forum and got to know all ya kind people. 

[/ QUOTE ]

This forum sure does have alot of great people. Some may think lights are a strange thing that brings us all together here but maybe if everyone were a flashaholic the world would be a better place?


----------



## Halibut (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Raggie will be getting a T-binned LH, just like everyone else... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie,

I was asking if you were supplying T-bin _Raggies_, not LH's. I apologize for the feeble attempt at humor!

-Dan


----------



## JimH (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Where's the sign up list to get a T-binned Raggie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I thought he would be X-rated. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Haw!


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*4sevens said:*
Is it too late to get on the list? Or if someone wants out, can I take your number?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
You might end up with my number the way things are looking. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## Hallis (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

too bad i cant afford one of these units. Looks like these will be of unmatched craftsmanship.


----------



## PocketBeam (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

4Sevens, the LionHeart signup list is over on Custom MODs BST. LionHeart Signup 


List one is for yoru first LionHeart, list two is for the second or more LionHeart. Just copy the list and add your name to the bottom. 

The list here is for Raggie. Each person will contribute a small amount so that Raggie can afford a LionHeart.

Take Care


----------



## PocketBeam (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Oh, and when I see the final price and the final list of features, I will probally drop out. So my number will be open. (Can we hock low numbers, just like I like to do at the deli?)

I guess I will be happy with My Photon light and my MiniMag.

The Lion is king, long live the King.


----------



## mst3k (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I think Charlie said they were gonna be capable of crankin out 500 of em, so I don't think taking over someones low spot on the list will even be a big deal. I would say that taking over someones number would not be something we should do though. That will definitely upset a few people.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

What mst3k said!


----------



## photon555 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Can we order more than two LH's? Since my stock picking and market timing skills seriously suck, I've been thinking of cornering the market on LH's and VIP's, and restoring my retirement portfolio when they become collector's items. At least that way, if I can't make a profit, I would have some useful lights for when I can't pay the electric bill.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

im wondering if the secret function has been revled i am kinda lost cause thread is so longggggg. if it has ome one tell me. not that it matters this light is major time cool already


----------



## garsea (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Put me on the raggie list since I have no idea how. Thanks


----------



## Fitz (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Raggie- I think there is more than one secret feature. One that has been revealed is the ability to go to high power instantly instead of having to scroll up to it.


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

raggie

We now know _one_ of the [once] secret features. The LionHeart will allow instant access to the brightest setting at any time. This is exciting to watch isn't it?

BTW I'm glad that so many have joined the raggie fund list. I couldn't bear to see the LionHeart come out and raggie not get one. It would really be a crime!


----------



## Fitz (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Updated Raggie Fund list:


1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei
39) avusblue
40) BeagleLight
41) Tweek
42) Photon555
43) jdb2
44) spica
45) dano
46) MikeF
47) Halibut 
48) garsea


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

cool thanks bindi and fitz i must of missed the post on that that is indeed very cool


----------



## Likebright (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Reggie33 don't know you but you sound like a swell guy and a severely addicted flashaholic. I will help too.
Mike

Updated Raggie Fund list:
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei
39) avusblue
40) BeagleLight
41) Tweek
42) Photon555
43) jdb2
44) spica
45) dano
46) MikeF
47) Halibut 
48) garsea 
49) Likebright


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

_Wow._ I think mebbe I should make it so that all the Raggie contributors get their LionHearts first... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Reno (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

An unexpected bonus, but you know I ain't arguing that one... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Of course now everybody will pile into Raggie's list, lowering my share considerably. Win-win situation!!


----------



## Hallis (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

ya know. I cant afford one of these but i CAN afford to donate so Raggie can get one

Updated Raggie Fund list: 
1) Fitz 
2) Indenial 
3) bindibadgi 
4) bwaites 
5) bajaiman 
6) Reno 
7) Wolfen 
8) MR Bulk 
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it) 
10) cue003 
11) rick258 
12) ksbman 
13) Glow_Worm 
14) Bullzeyebill 
15) JonSidneyB 
16) JimH 
17) flashlight 
18) keithhr 
19) Topper 
20) javafool 
21) jook 
22) arewethereyetdad 
23) Rudi 
24) marcspar 
25) jdriller 
26) Brightnorm 
27) Prescottrecorder 
28) PeterB 
29) naromtap 
30) mst3k 
31) FrenchyLed 
32) rp42995 
33) rfdancer 
34) jtivat 
35) rdf 
36) Clint 
37) Takifugu 
38) J_Oei 
39) avusblue 
40) BeagleLight 
41) Tweek 
42) Photon555 
43) jdb2 
44) spica 
45) dano 
46) MikeF 
47) Halibut 
48) garsea 
49) Likebright 
50) Hallis


----------



## flashlight (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
_Wow._ I think mebbe I should make it so that all the Raggie contributors get their LionHearts first... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'll second that! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

me will third. me join raggie list. - ill probably only end up donating a buck or so anyway.

Official Raggie Funders:
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei
39) avusblue
40) BeagleLight
41) Tweek
42) Photon555
43) jdb2
44) spica
45) dano
46) MikeF
47) Halibut
48) garsea
49) Likebright
50) Hallis
51) Neg2LED

neg


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Hmmm, $233 divided by 51 = ~$4.56 each...

Wow!


----------



## Hallis (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

getting pretty cheap. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Would have been only $3 a piece for a VIP /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Do you have any more VIP's or do you expect to have a supply of the LionHearts for a while? Like say, end of september / October? Cash is kindof tight right now as we had to bury one of my older brothers who was murdered a few weeks ago. Could i send a deposit of any kind to reserve one?


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Wow Hallis, sorry to hear of your loss. My sincere condolences.

I do have a few new VIPs laying around (somewhere...?) as well as plan to start shipping the LHs in about two months at the outside. Also I will likely keep making this LH until the next new technological breakthrough in LED lighting takes place, but until then I can't really dream up anything better...(if I do say so myself)...except perhaps that the "LionHead" was not really a joke after all?


----------



## Hallis (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Alright, i should be a little more financially stable by then. Set me aside one of those VIP's if you can find one. The price of those is a tiny bit easier to part with. And if you have the LionHearts on hand long enough i imagine i'll probably buy one of those closer to christmas time.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

So... how much is this flashlight? I am interested. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Hallis (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I believe they are $233


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
I do have a few new VIPs laying around (somewhere...?) 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif pm sent


----------



## gregw (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Add me to the raggie support list.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I guess I can donate a few dollars to make sure there will be a raggie specific LH review thread in the review forum. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Official Raggie Funders:
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei
39) avusblue
40) BeagleLight
41) Tweek
42) Photon555
43) jdb2
44) spica
45) dano
46) MikeF
47) Halibut
48) garsea
49) Likebright
50) Hallis
51) Neg2LED
52) gregw


----------



## LightChucker (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I am sure that Raggie is not the only person out there that can only dream about owning some of these lights. Wouldn't it be fairer if we had a pool for donations for them as well? I woulld bet that Raggie would agree.

Chuck


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Let's keep this one for Raggie. Raggie has touched my heart with his selfless charm, and honest words. Not sure I would do this for anyone else.

Bill


----------



## indenial (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

huh? new VIP's lying around somewhere? Put me on the list!


----------



## indenial (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Bullzeyebill said:*
Let's keep this one for Raggie. Raggie has touched my heart with his selfless charm, and honest words. Not sure I would do this for anyone else.

Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]


ditto


----------



## Likebright (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif LionHead /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

whats the record for thread length


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Held by VIP? I dunno -- 'cause SOMEbody accidentally *deleted* first one with like 10,000 views and several hundred posts I believe it was... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

(howdy Roy...) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Radiant (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

You should anodize that prototype body and take some pics /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Hallis (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

MR Bulk, you find any of those stray VIP's? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
MR Bulk, you find any of those stray VIP's? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

He found a total of 6... well only 5 now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I believe the price was $180 plus shipping.


----------



## Hallis (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Already shot him a PM, so hopefully ive got dibbs on one of the remaining ones.


----------



## indenial (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

PP sent for VIP.


----------



## garsea (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Holy Smokes, I just finished reading this entire thread. No, I don't have much else to do. Sounds like this is going to be one awesome light and can't wait to hear what the final super secret specs are going to be.
Someone asked someone else back around post 1000 how long it had taken them to read up to that point. I don't think they answered. Well I don't know for sure either but I'll bet it took me about 5 - 7 hours. Sure was neat to read about the evolution of this light. Cheers all and good night


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

When this light is discontinued and its legend status skyrockets, MR Bulk can make a book out of this thread and publish it. Maybe it'll make him rich.

He could call it "Shadows on the Horizon."


----------



## Hallis (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

"The Legacy of the Lion"


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

"Lion Tales' by Charlie 'Mr Bulk' <insert last name here>

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

neg


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

hect if im in the book dont use my real name and i wanna be a blues musican called clif note jones. who always where a kilt and has a bottle a jeger miser in my hands


----------



## Fitz (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

The Clif Note Jones LionHeart Fund? 

Has a nice ring to it!


----------



## BC0311 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif Clif Note Jones /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Haw!!!


----------



## BC0311 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Charlie, you have inbound air mail as of this afternoon.

A little souvenir for ya from the real backwaters of the Caribbean. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Got one of my VIPs back for my next trip. Hope our sheaths get done _soon_. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif

I believe my LHs will supercede my VIPs. 'Specially wif LionHeads, as hard as that is to believe.

80 dadgum hours of run on Low! Instant High. All the controls up where my arthritic thumbs can easily manipulate them. I've got my 1/2 123 spacer so I can run 123s if I can't get a recharge. 

Man oh man, this is gonna be some flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

Britt


----------



## Bushman (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Now that I am officially in the cue for one of these, Can someone kindly recap the known features for this light? I assume finishes have not been discussed. I know from previous reads that the finish will be discussed more when it is paypal time.


----------



## javafool (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Bushman,

Go to the first post in this thread and it tells most of the story.

java


----------



## Reno (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I would truly love to see an artist's rendition of Clif Note Jones.

Back OT, Mr. B, what is the exact length of the LH?? I'm trying to print out a copy of it at it's exact measurements for my fridge. All I know is it's less than 4"


----------



## Billson (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Charlie,

Since you plan to continue producing the LH even after the presold ones have been delivered, what are your plans regarding the battery and chargers?


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Britt, thanks! I'll let ya know when I receive that shark's tooth necklace from the fish you dove in the water and kilt with yore pocket knife... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

And you're right on the features (that have been mentioned so far...) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Mike, what javafool said, and the finish(es) will be a choice of HA3 Natural or plain aluminum.

Reno, the LionHeart is 3-5/8" long.

Billson, same deal as with the first runs, I can get them from JS Burly's (although if the orders trickle in at one-sy/two-sy rates then it might be better to just get'em direct from Jon). If you are planning to have more than one LH, a single charger with a battery for each light should suffice. After all, you will have lots of time for one battery to charge up since the other light/s will be providing you with up to 80-hour (on Low) runtimes!


----------



## MrMimizu (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I'm new to the game and was wondering..
How bright would the LH be compared to the Lumamax series of lights from Surefire? I was looking at getting one of those but put my name for an LH instead. It looks nice.


----------



## Billson (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

For a light this size, there is no other that can come close to it in performance both in brightness and runtime.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Charlie is working thru some heavy tests right now and should be able to provide us with more concise information hopefully with comparison shots as soon as he is done. He has been testing the LH for about 2 weeks now. Should be ready soon. Sit tight.

Thanks
Curtis


----------



## indenial (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I'm seriously beginning to wonder if Charlie ever sleeps!


----------



## BC0311 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Britt, thanks! I'll let ya know when I receive that shark's tooth necklace from the fish you dove in the water and kilt with yore pocket knife... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

Oooooweeeeeooooo..... (eerie music playing)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif Wow, this is pretty eerie, Charlie. I mailed you a necklace alright, but it has a big, dadgum alligator's tooth on it. 

I do have one with a shark's tooth and a little skull bead made from the fingerbone of some hapless Caribe. I considered sending that to ya, but I figured you've got plenty of shark's teeth available in Hywaya.

This, plus the likelihood that you don't sleep at all, and then, the almost alien nature of the technology you come up with....well....naw. Let me ask one question, do you have a bellybutton? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Britt


----------



## alanhuth (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Official Raggie Funders:
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei
39) avusblue
40) BeagleLight
41) Tweek
42) Photon555
43) jdb2
44) spica
45) dano
46) MikeF
47) Halibut
48) garsea
49) Likebright
50) Hallis
51) Neg2LED
52) gregw 
53) alanhuth


----------



## Reno (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

3 5/8" long!!?? This light isn't much bigger than an Arc LS!!! 

This light is going to be an attention-getter, to say the least. Pulling a light out of the coin pocket of your jeans that can outblast about any Maglight, and outrun most other led lights, then recharge to boot, ohhh man....

Know what I can't wait for?? Photo comparisons between this and the U2. lol!

Charlie Wong vs Surefire Engineering - No contest!!


----------



## Reno (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

BTW, if you guys want a 'print to scale' photo of the LH, I'll E-mail it to you (clueless on how to host/post images).


----------



## MikeF (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Charlie, any response to my earlier post?

I have a thought for the un-disclosed super special feature: 
A battery strength meter that shows battery strenght/state of charge by blinking a code sequence, such as: 

5 flashes for 100-80% charge remaining 
4 flashes for 79-60% charge remaining 
3 flashes for 59-40% charge remaining 
2 flashes for 39-20% charge remaining 
1 flash for CHARGE ME NOW PLEASE!!!


----------



## Cones (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Official Raggie Funders: +1 more /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei
39) avusblue
40) BeagleLight
41) Tweek
42) Photon555
43) jdb2
44) spica
45) dano
46) MikeF
47) Halibut
48) garsea
49) Likebright
50) Hallis
51) Neg2LED
52) gregw 
53) alanhuth 
54) Cones

At this rate we will have enough to fund Raggie, Mr Bulks next amazing creation. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Mark


----------



## wasabe64 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Whoa! How did I miss this?

Is there room for one more?

Official Raggie Funders: +1 more 
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei
39) avusblue
40) BeagleLight
41) Tweek
42) Photon555
43) jdb2
44) spica
45) dano
46) MikeF
47) Halibut
48) garsea
49) Likebright
50) Hallis
51) Neg2LED
52) gregw 
53) alanhuth 
54) Cones
55) Wasabe64


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 26, 2004)

See *FINAL* Update in very first post of this thread, this should be all the info you need on the latest greatest version of the LH, will update the LionHeart Sign-Up List to begin accepting preorders after I get back this afternoon.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 26, 2004)

kickin but awesume stuff.i almost spilt my pe[si readin about it.kinda wnet into a dream like state.with abig smile on my face /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## M_R (Aug 26, 2004)

Way to go Mr. Bulk /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif!!! 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## Topper (Aug 26, 2004)

No can opener?
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## cue003 (Aug 26, 2004)

Raggie, you HAD better have a big smile on your face.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Your getting one hell of a light.

I am truely blown away by the features. Of course I come up with questions....

[ QUOTE ]

Seriously, we set it up with two MODES of operation, and you simply press and hold the button while screwing on the battery tube (which applies power to the circuitry), and this enables you to choose which Mode you want to be in for the two different features sets. One will be the original setup described throughout this thread (smoothly scrolling through all 64 brightness levels), and the other will offer all the fancy stuff above. So the LionHeart now becomes a light for everyone - the KISS (Keep-It-Super-Simple) users, as well as those who want every bell and whistle, by selecting one of two modes. 



[/ QUOTE ]

If we don't hold the button when screwing the head do you get REGULAR operation? 

Do we have to do the button hold while screwing down the head EVERY time we change the battery to get the advanced features?

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 26, 2004)

So when will a guy in the low #220's be able to have his light delivered? =)


----------



## Topper (Aug 26, 2004)

Question pertaining to the Raggie fund. Will that be a separate payment or to be included at the prepay? I do not care either way I will do whatever you want. Yo Raggie! will are soon to be LionHeart brothers /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes, how do we pay on the Raggie fund and how much to insure he gets the full set?


----------



## Fitz (Aug 26, 2004)

As far as the Clif Note Jones AKA Raggie fund payment goes, my original intention was to see if enough people were willing to pitch in a couple bucks extra each to get the cost down to around the $150.00 mark for him so he wouldn't have to drop out. It's up to Charlie how he wants to take the payments and how he wants to figure out what Raggie will owe in the end. 
I would think just noting on your PayPal that there's Raggie money in addition to your payment will work but I'll defer to the Man-in-charge.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Aug 26, 2004)

I am in for $10.00 for the Raggie fund.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 26, 2004)

There are 55 people on the Raggie Scholarship fund. if we divide the 233 by the 55 then each person owes 4.25 (give or take a couple...I rounded up) per person.

Why don't we see what Raggie is willing to come up with and we foot the rest? How is that? If he can only come up with $150, then we pay the difference etc like what fitz suggested. If he can come up with less then so be it we fill the difference still.

Just my thoughts and basically a re-iteration of what Fitz already stated.

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## javafool (Aug 26, 2004)

Maybe we could set a figure, say $4 or $5 or even a kind of it is up to you amount. That $$ would be added to the payment for the Raggie fund. Charlie and Raggie are the ONLY ones, in my opinion, that really need to know what Raggie feels he can afford. I don't even want to know. The difference.. .. .. to the HAT for all the wonderful things they are doing for us.

That is just my suggestion and knowing Charlie, he probably already has an even better idea in mind. Whatever you decide Charlie will be good by me.

java


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 26, 2004)

every month or so i can come up like with 30 or so that is why raly i dont deserve the lh to i find more better income. ya all realy should keep ya money and use it as extra batts for ya lh.s or something ,as i said above im very very happy just reading about it but it will be cooler when people start to revice there lights that my fav part well i like it all lol /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif only person i have to blame for my finacal sitiation is my self.ive been so bleesed from you all already. it always toches my heart all the kind stuffpeople do for me. but i dont realy deserve it.but this is one alsume light it is fun beingg part of this comunty seeing are awesume mooders and builders lead the way in lighting /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Aug 26, 2004)

I think there is enough of us to get raggie one out right with full set up. Still in for 10 bucks here.


----------



## BC0311 (Aug 26, 2004)

Raggie, I'm sorry if any of this is uncomfortable for you, it would be for me if I were in your place. All of us who are on the list are doing this because we like you and want you to have a LionHeart.

I like how Javafool put it. If everybody just gives what they _want_ to give, it will all be covered. I _assure_ you it will all be covered.

Now let's not discuss the math and spare Raggie some discomfort, eh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Britt


----------



## mst3k (Aug 26, 2004)

Or we each throw in 10 bux each. Raggie is covered and the Hat team has enough left over for a well deserved dinner treat from all of us! Yeah!!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Aug 26, 2004)

That sounds like a wonderful idea. Dinner for the Hat guys with the change.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 26, 2004)

but i dont think i deserve it.ya all do so much for me already. im happy just to see beam shots charlie posted some at top a thread man is cool stuff. i thank ya all so much for all ya have done for me.im going to play lottoo when i get payed.i seldem play but every once in a while i buy to qucik pick tickets.. by the way everyone check out the secret features there very very cool .


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Aug 26, 2004)

im now officially opening the "4X4Dragon Fund" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

yeah right! this light is just a little outta my league, i guess. im drooling now, but i just didn't pay it the attention it deserved at first, as im behind on times with the flashlight mods. around the time everyone was gearing up for the VIP(another one i fell behind on) i think i was probably trying to save up for something like an Everled. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

heck, im just now getting a Luxeon upgrade for my SF E1e, a PR-T(yeah, i know, old news)! the PR-T will just have to hold me over, im sure it will as im shaking in my boots to get it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Anyways, Raggie, you must be some kinda person to get all this attention. therefore, even though i can't afford the LH myself, i would like to contribute some $ to your fund as well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif where do i paypal to? *anyone?*

man this light makes you feel like you're not a true flashaholic for NOT getting one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banned2.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey raggie,

no need for lotto, we got you covered....end of story....no need to worry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Aug 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
but i dont think i deserve it.ya all do so much for me already. im happy just to see beam shots charlie posted some at top a thread man is cool stuff. i thank ya all so much for all ya have done for me.im going to play lottoo when i get payed.i seldem play but every once in a while i buy to qucik pick tickets.. by the way everyone check out the secret features there very very cool . 

[/ QUOTE ]

i think it's your avatar! the durn penguin is just sooo cute! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

geez!!! you've put in over 3000 posts in 1 year!!! i remember when you made your first few posts, ......i think /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## rfdancer (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Many people have expressed a real need for some type of attachment point for this light. The LionHeart is small, expensive and easy to loose and many consider the lanyard attachment point to be a very necessary part of the light. 

You've been asked about 10 or 15 times in this thread about what the attachment point for this light is going to be but
you haven't answered that question yet and I really think you should. 

I know that I need some kind of lanyard attachment point to make sure this light doesn't leave my posession.

Please address this issue for us.


----------



## Topper (Aug 26, 2004)

Raggie, do what you can afford without pushing anything we got you covered cuz we love you man plain and simple. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MikeF said:*
Charlie, any response to my earlier post?

I have a thought for the un-disclosed super special feature: 
A battery strength meter that shows battery strenght/state of charge by blinking a code sequence, such as: 

5 flashes for 100-80% charge remaining 
4 flashes for 79-60% charge remaining 
3 flashes for 59-40% charge remaining 
2 flashes for 39-20% charge remaining 
1 flash for CHARGE ME NOW PLEASE!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


MikeF,

There will be no design by committee, I apologize. The light is the way it is. Fitting any kind of "meter" or other sugggestions entails more than you probably realize, both in cost and time.

Everyone wants a light made to Their exact desires (hey, who wouldn't?), and backs that up with words such as "Many people have expressed" and "You've been asked about 10 or 15 times" (see rfdancer's post above).

Strong words. Makes me kinda feel like I'm being treated as though I took everyone's money for months already and have not responded to any queries. At least it seems rfdancer holds that kind of emotion towards me.

Ten or fifteen out of 400-500 is not "many", and I would be catering to the minority. As Mr. Spock said, "The needs of the many outweight the needs of the few".

And so it shall be. I am not a SureFire or Maglite. The way the LionHeart is right now, is the best I can do.

There is still the possibility of a pocket clip, but it may have to become available later as a retrofit kit. If this does not suit you, kindly remove your name off the list.

Curtis, if you Don't hold the button in when installing the battery, it simply remains the way it was when you last used it. It has permanent "flash memory", or firmware.

Ninj, I am thinking to accommodate only the first 200 units, but then again it's only another 50-60% more to accommodate Everyone on List 1. We'll see, I'm still making calls and crunching numbers.

As for the Raggie Fund I am fine with dividing $233 by the total number of listed contributors. As cue003 posted, it should really only be a few bucks each then. Any overage (although there should not be any) would/could be contributed to CPF, how's that?


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I'm in for the Raggie fund

Official Raggie Funders: +1 more
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei
39) avusblue
40) BeagleLight
41) Tweek
42) Photon555
43) jdb2
44) spica
45) dano
46) MikeF
47) Halibut
48) garsea
49) Likebright
50) Hallis
51) Neg2LED
52) gregw
53) alanhuth
54) Cones
55) Wasabe64
56) Pi_is_blue


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
The light is the way it is.... I am thinking to accommodate only the first 200 units

[/ QUOTE ]

The light sounds AWESOME just the way it is /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif And I hope that EVERYBODY on list one gets a light (especially since I'm way up at around 240ish)

hey folks, let's not /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif the Master


----------



## darkgear.com (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Hey master... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif How much time do I have left to enjoy my nights and weekends before.....ya know....the real fun starts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Web site updated. New poll too. http://darkgear.com/mrbulk


----------



## Mark_Paulus (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Count me in on the Raggie fund also:

Official Raggie Funders:
1) Fitz
2) Indenial
3) bindibadgi
4) bwaites
5) bajaiman
6) Reno
7) Wolfen
8) MR Bulk
9) BC0311 (entered by MR Bulk, he's good for it)
10) cue003
11) rick258
12) ksbman
13) Glow_Worm
14) Bullzeyebill
15) JonSidneyB
16) JimH
17) flashlight
18) keithhr
19) Topper
20) javafool
21) jook
22) arewethereyetdad
23) Rudi
24) marcspar
25) jdriller
26) Brightnorm
27) Prescottrecorder
28) PeterB
29) naromtap
30) mst3k
31) FrenchyLed
32) rp42995
33) rfdancer
34) jtivat
35) rdf
36) Clint
37) Takifugu
38) J_Oei
39) avusblue
40) BeagleLight
41) Tweek
42) Photon555
43) jdb2
44) spica
45) dano
46) MikeF
47) Halibut
48) garsea
49) Likebright
50) Hallis
51) Neg2LED
52) gregw
53) alanhuth
54) Cones
55) Wasabe64
56) Pi_is_blue 
57) Mark_Paulus


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Ninj, I am thinking to accommodate only the first 200 units, but then again it's only another 50-60% more to accommodate Everyone on List 1. We'll see, I'm still making calls and crunching numbers.

[/ QUOTE ]

Does this mean that only the first 200 might recieve the LH and the rest off list one will be out of luck? 

Or do you mean the first 200 will get the first 'run' and the rest of the list will get the second 'run'?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif I've been jonesing for this light for weeks and be seriously bummed if I didn't make the cut /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## LightChucker (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

You're alright. He has said that he will make these available for some time to come. So, even late comers will get as many as they want.

Chuck


----------



## gregw (Aug 26, 2004)

WOW!! The option for two operating modes is a fantastic idea! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Well done!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Datasaurusrex said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Ninj, I am thinking to accommodate only the first 200 units, but then again it's only another 50-60% more to accommodate Everyone on List 1. We'll see, I'm still making calls and crunching numbers.

[/ QUOTE ]

Does this mean that only the first 200 might recieve the LH and the rest off list one will be out of luck? 

Or do you mean the first 200 will get the first 'run' and the rest of the list will get the second 'run'?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif I've been jonesing for this light for weeks and be seriously bummed if I didn't make the cut /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

It does sound cryptic for a lot of us. If I read correctly his plan is to stop making the lights at 200 and the other late-comers, like me that are just above the 200 list, are off the buy list.

I can tell my son to stop hoping and we can start eating again.


----------



## Topper (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I read it another way. Mr.Bulk and the HAT will pump out the first 200 on the list, more to follow nobody left out.
I may be mistaken but I am 99% sure I am right on this one.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## JimH (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Topper said:*
I read it another way. Mr.Bulk and the HAT will pump out the first 200 on the list, more to follow nobody left out.
I may be mistaken but I am 99% sure I am right on this one.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Topper is correct. Crank out 200 - take a short break - crank out a bunch more - and so on till everybody gets all the LH's they want.


----------



## photon555 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Raggie,

I'm sorry I don't know you, but you sure have a lot of excellent references. I think receiving a gift is harder than the giving of it. Be sure to know that all of us will enjoy our lights even more knowing that you are enjoying yours. Everybody needs a little help from time to time. I know I have, and the best way I know to thank and honor those who helped me is to pass it on to someone else.

I think I speak for everyone that it makes us very happy to be able to do this.

Jim


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

I like Toppers line. SON, STOP EATING AGAIN! Maybe it won't be to long a wait before the 'seconds' on the 200s list get their lights. Or it could be quite a while.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 26, 2004)

Datasaurusrex, even at 200 per run it will take time for those at the end of that run to get theirs. Going by past experience (VIP) we might get fifty made and shipped, then fifty more, etc., until we reach 200. Then accept preorders from the next 200, etc. The main thing is I do not want to bite off more than we can chew, plus it gives the HAT members (and me!) a little break in between runs. We'll see, I'm going to post up something soon.

I will say that within each run, lights will be shipped in order of earliest payments received. So please stand by, with fingers poised over the keyboard while logged in to your Paypal accounts... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Randy, I owe you and the other HAT members a great debt of gratitude already (and HAT hats! I have not forgoten!). Only the overall attitude, culture, and the giving and caring Aloha Spirit of Hawaii's people makes this kind of thing possible.

With that said, the slavedriving and whipcracking should begin in just a few weeks. Say goodbye to your family...

What LightChucker, Topper and JimH said.

The gist of the matter is that some additional steps were considered and taken from lessons learned in the VIP Project, that have been applied to the LionHeart Project to make constructing and shipping them much, much faster. MUCH much faster!


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Aug 26, 2004)

MR. Bulk, congratulations! you just hit 5000 posts! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## Reno (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey mr. B, could you maybe itemize the pricing on the individual parts of the kit?? I only need a light and one or two 150A batts, no charger. Thanks, just want to know what I'm up against...


----------



## cy (Aug 26, 2004)

Charlie, I registered on the LH list a while back, but I cannot find CY any where. 

PP at the ready


----------



## gregw (Aug 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cy said:*
Charlie, I registered on the LH list a while back, but I cannot find CY any where. 

PP at the ready 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cy, you are #197 on List 1. See here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## cue003 (Aug 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...

I will say that within each run, lights will be shipped in order of earliest payments received. So please stand by, with fingers poised over the keyboard while logged in to your Paypal accounts... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

...

[/ QUOTE ]

Just logged into Paypal to make sure I had money ready and look what I found at the bottom of my screen.

"We will be performing maintenance on the PAYPAL site between 11:00 PM to 2:00 AM PDT. The site will be unavailable during that time. Thank you for your patience."

Just an FYI for everyone here. For me that means 2AM - 5AM EST.

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## Marty Weiner (Aug 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Reno said:*
Hey mr. B, could you maybe itemize the pricing on the individual parts of the kit?? I only need a light and one or two 150A batts, no charger. Thanks, just want to know what I'm up against... 

[/ QUOTE ]

MR. B

I for one would only need a pair of batteries and charger for the "List 1" unit and only the light (no batteries or charger)from "List 2".

If we make it that far, please consider this option for all of us.

Keep up the good work!

Marty


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 27, 2004)

Pre-Ordering for the LionHeart is now OPEN.

See my edited first post up top for all details including costs for individual combinations (ie., two batteries and no charger), etc.

Thank You for your support. Photonic Gratification shall be yours soon... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## J_Oei (Aug 27, 2004)

Paypal sent!!

(Hope I'm the first!!)


----------



## cue003 (Aug 27, 2004)

My order has been sent. I also included my contribution to Raggie in my paypal amount. I didn't see any reference to how much was necessary so I decided to make an executive decision and contribute what I thought would be acceptable.

Sorry if I was incorrect in sending my contribution for him now. 

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## indenial (Aug 27, 2004)

Should we include the Raggie contribution with our Lionheart payment??


----------



## gregw (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeah.. how much for Raggie's fund?


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 27, 2004)

Oh, dang! Forgot about Raggie's fund! Make it $4 as long as all 57 people come through (and you'll get yore lights Last if'n ya don't!), there will still be a little shortfall after the Paypal fees but I'll cover it anyway since I want to contribute as well (can't be letting you guys have All the fun!).


----------



## indenial (Aug 27, 2004)

I already sent in my Paypal payment for the Lionheart kit. Should I send a separate payment of $4.00 for the Raggie Fund?


----------



## gregw (Aug 27, 2004)

Paypal sent for Raggie's Fund! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 27, 2004)

However you guys want to do it is fine with me. In retrospect we should have had it sent in all together I guess, as Paypal will rip me the 30-cent + 2.9% fee even on $4 bucks! But hopefully the rest will see these posts and respond accordingly...


----------



## J_Oei (Aug 27, 2004)

$5 sent to the Raggie fund (to cover various fees, etc)
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif


----------



## gregw (Aug 27, 2004)

Charlie,

Well, since you did say that our LH will go out according to payment received, I thought I'd get my payment in ASAP.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif Maybe you should update the first post over at B/S/T to indicate Raggie's payment for those on Raggie's Fund list.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

-- edit --
Whoops... just saw that you already did that.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif


----------



## indenial (Aug 27, 2004)

I'll send in $5.00 to the Raggie Fund. You're free to do whatever you want with the difference.

Edit: Darn! PAYPAL is down for maintenance. I'll send it in tomorrow.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 27, 2004)

I think PayPal is conspiring against us...

With the way the light is set up to go together (Thanks, Paul!) from lessons learned via the VIP build, I think the speed at which we will be able to build these LionHearts once the "production line" is warmed up, will pleasantly surprise many a Flashoholic...so Raggie can further enjoy the fact that we really Must like'im, and weren't doing it just to get our lights early... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

(although non-contributing Raggie List signees will be punished severely, perhaps even -- CUT-OFF!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Cones (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
Reno
BTW, if you guys want a 'print to scale' photo of the LH, I'll E-mail it to you (clueless on how to host/post images). 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Here is Renos scaled Picture for you all.







Mark


----------



## JimH (Aug 27, 2004)

PayPal sent for one HA3 LH TK with batt and charger + extra batt + Raggie fund.

I was so excited that my hands were shaking - I hope I didn't screw up my order.


----------



## Frame57 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Charlie,

Will the Pila Chargers work here in the UK (240 Volts 50 Hz)?

Thanks 

Jim Skinner


----------



## X33 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

From what I read at JSBurley's site it works automatically from 90-240V. Guess we'll need one of those plug adaptors though.


----------



## gregw (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Frame57 said:*
Charlie,

Will the Pila Chargers work here in the UK (240 Volts 50 Hz)?

Thanks 

Jim Skinner 

[/ QUOTE ]

Here is the description of the Pila Charger from JSBurlys:

[ QUOTE ]
The Pila BC2 Li-ion Battery Charger has North American plug (90-240 volts 60/50Hz) and can charge 2 Pila 150A or 168A Li-ion batteries. It is a two channel charger. 

[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Cones (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Frame57 said:*
Charlie,

Will the Pila Chargers work here in the UK (240 Volts 50 Hz)?

Thanks 

Jim Skinner 

[/ QUOTE ]

Jim I think they will be fine (110/240 50/60Hz) according to the PILA website.
You may just need a plug adaptor to convert the USA to a UK style.

HTH 

Mark


----------



## Frame57 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Thank you everyone for the quick response.

Jim Skinner


----------



## Glo_in_dark (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Can I get on a list for a LionHeart for a first time buy?
Thanks!


----------



## red_robby (Aug 27, 2004)

Charlie,
how will you be shipping these ?, will it be customs friendly ?
i can do without the brokrage/Duty/etc.


----------



## korpx (Aug 27, 2004)

The light looks great Mr Bulk!

Whats the last word on water resistance? I know from previous posts in this thread that it's definately not a dive light but have you done any depth/pressure testing?

Will it survive if I drop it in the water when getting out of my boat? What are the odds I can use it when helping tourists untangle their anchor lines when they back their boat into it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif (taking it to 0-2 m depth)?


----------



## Vifam (Aug 27, 2004)

PP sent. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cue003 (Aug 27, 2004)

I got so caught up in the excitement myself I forgot to ask about the dunkproofness of the LH. 20-30 feet would be great if possible. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Curtis


----------



## lightemup (Aug 27, 2004)

Paypal sent on behalf of Bindibadgi for his order (gotcha covered mate)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

PLUS $4 contribution from Bindibadgi to the Raggie fund

and well I couldn't resist, I threw an extra $4 from me for Raggie: enjoy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Cam


----------



## G Pilot (Aug 27, 2004)

So is this for those 200 who were already signed up or is it for anyone?


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Aug 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*G Pilot said:*
So is this for those 200 who were already signed up or is it for anyone? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I believe that ordering is now open to anybody on list 1

Shippment of LH will be in order of payment recieved.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Aug 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Datasaurusrex said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*G Pilot said:*
So is this for those 200 who were already signed up or is it for anyone? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I believe that ordering is now open to anybody on list 1

Shippment of LH will be in order of payment recieved. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am waiting for an email with a link to the store. Did you get an email before you ordered? Are you sure it's open to veryone on list one because I have no idea where to go to order in that case.


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Aug 27, 2004)

Detailed ordering instructions can be found on page 1 of the LH thread in custom & mod b/s/t...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=609076&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1


----------



## M_R (Aug 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*red_robby said:*
Charlie,
how will you be shipping these ?, will it be customs friendly ?
i can do without the brokrage/Duty/etc. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto, as the etc. is yet an additional 15% for PST and GST!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 27, 2004)

Lots of items for sale in forum. I seem to recognize wome of the names as LH listees.

Bill


----------



## LightChucker (Aug 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Bullzeyebill said:*
Lots of items for sale in forum. I seem to recognize wome of the names as LH listees.

Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, and I think it is going to be difficult to get a fair price for good lights. The market is "glutted" right now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif Too many people are trying to cashout to buy all the newer lights. 

Chuck


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 27, 2004)

Frame57, the Pila is variably accepting of 90-240V input. As for the actual adapter "plug", you are on your own as there are different configurations for different countries, and it would be unreasonable for us to research, find, buy and stock them all. Without researching it, I would even venture to guess these adapters are likely much more easily available in one's own country...

Glo_in_dark, yes, feel free to list yourself on List #1 (if it is your first and/or only LionHeart) and the condcut your preorder according to the directions on the first post on the LionHeart Sign-Up List thread on Modified B/S/T.

red_robby, Always. Via Global Priority, marked as Gift with attenuate package values.

korpx/cue003, as mentioned earlier, it will be dunkable (only). Although with the rubber cap's edge firmly wedged into a secondary milled shoulder groove beneath the tube surface which should greatly enhance waterproofness, it is still unknown whether it will be further waterproof at depth (especially if actuating the switch underwater), but then again I am not a diver and I kinda Do have some preference built into the lights that _I_ dream up (such as 64 levels using only one button, etc.) that would take priority over ultimate waterproofing at depth. As well, there are dive lights with domed and hardened lenses incorporating multiple o-ring sealing built expressly for that purpose...

Vifam, no limit on batteries (150A). It is all explained in the first post of the LionHeart Sign-Up thread. The only thing we would not want is people taking advantage of Jon's good graces in offering these item at discount for purposes other than LionHeart usage.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Aug 27, 2004)

PP sent, thanks for the info I would have missed it, I was looking all over this thread for the link to buy the light. Makes sense it's in the BST thread, it's just that I thought that was just a signup list so I did not look there. Hope I made it into the first 100 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

This will now be the most expensive flashlight I own. I may have to sell the VIP if I find myself no longer using it.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 27, 2004)

Does the Pila charger come with more than one of those little adapters to accomodate the 150A batteries? Just curious that I got 2 batteries and wanted to know if I can charge them BOTH at the same time? 

Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## Topper (Aug 27, 2004)

Yes they come with two
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 27, 2004)

Here is JS Burly's response about international plug requirements for the Pila chargers:

_"Hello Charlie,

Yes, the charger does have a wide input range. All of the A/C chargers are the same for the entire planet. The only thing they do is put a different plug on them. If you look at the botton of your charger, you will see quite a wide input range on the bottom. The cheapest way for him to adapt this to NZ is to find an old lamp cord and swap plugs. These chargers are happy to take 240v. I think Frenchy in france uses an adaptor that does not change the current, just plug shape."_

So there we have it. Just get one off an old discarded appliance (or buy a plug repair kit from the hardware store) and rewire. Yee Haw!


----------



## red_robby (Aug 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
red_robby, Always. Via Global Priority, marked as Gift with attenuate package values.


[/ QUOTE ]

thank you, thank you, and thank you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 27, 2004)

Wow, stopped at home for lunch and checked e-mail...104 messages, all from Paypal!

I can already see this becoming a big, fun, joyous Ordeal for me (and HAT members) but at least the camaraderie is worth it - most of the time...


----------



## Bushman (Aug 27, 2004)

*Charlie, E-mail sent. Thanks.*


----------



## photon555 (Aug 27, 2004)

Charlie,

For those of us who are going to get more than one LionHeart, do we need to buy all the batteries we will need for all of the lights at this time? Or will we have opportunity to buy more batteries at the special price later when the second and third lights, etc. are offered for sale? If we need to order now I would like to add some to my order. Is that OK?

The larger body was not offered at this time. Has it been canceled? 


MR BULK FOR PRESIDENT *** VOTE MR BULK *** TAKE BACK THE DARKNESS


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 27, 2004)

photon, yeah fgo ahead and order however batteries you will need. There is a limit of one charger at this time however, unless Jon overrules me and says it is okay. One charger will take care of two batteries at a time, and given the run times this light is capable of, I would venture to say one charger is all anyone would ever need.

When ordering your second (or however many) light later, you could then add a charger for each one. Or do the additional batteries at that time as well. Whatever. I'm easy.


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 27, 2004)

Hmmm. 

I did the Paypal thing ealier, but, I'm thinking I'd like to have another battery. Should I Re-Paypal again for the extra battery?

I was also under the assumption that the larger tube would be offered at this time for prepay as well. Any word on this?

Brian


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 27, 2004)

ok i have to start reading this thread . it scares my ferret i just fade away for a bit imagine running threw a feild with light blaceing chaseing wild coyotes


----------



## JimH (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
It has permanent "flash memory"


[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie, I never owned a flashlight with memory before. Just out of curiosity, how much memory does it have. Being in the high tech industry, just having memory would be another "wow" factor for me when showing off to my friends.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 27, 2004)

bm, yep and nope. There may not be enough interest to make the 168 tubes all at one time (still deciding), although I am thinking that once people get their lights they will want to "accessorize".

Raggie, yep, start reading my friend...and if you review from the very beginning to the end then you'll be gone for a few hours at least... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## keithhr (Aug 27, 2004)

I've been watching the Olympics and have had a difficult time keeping up with all of this. How do I make my Raggie contribution that I signed up for?


----------



## Billson (Aug 27, 2004)

Charlie,

What carry options have you decided on for this light?


----------



## spica (Aug 27, 2004)

paypal sent for order #221 (1 complete kit with HA3 incl charger and battery, one extra battery, shipping and raggie.) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Thanks!

-spica


----------



## georges80 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
It has permanent "flash memory"


[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie, I never owned a flashlight with memory before. Just out of curiosity, how much memory does it have. Being in the high tech industry, just having memory would be another "wow" factor for me when showing off to my friends. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The uC actually has two types of memory, the flash (1k bytes) and the EEPROM (64 bytes). The flash contains the code and control tables (and is only written on initial firmware download), the EEPROM contains the configuration parameters and the last brightness level (and is written/updated as necessary).

george.


----------



## JimH (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

George,

Thanks for that clear and comprehensive answer. That's exactly the information I was looking for.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

i love this light


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

i just figured how short it will be it is short like baby pin awesume. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Billson said:*
Charlie,

What carry options have you decided on for this light? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Pocket carry... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif (although a clip may come later).


----------



## Wave (Aug 28, 2004)

Maybe a little early to ask this but I'm currently looking for a cordura/nylon/kydex/leather "tactical" pouch for carrying on my duty gunbelt. Any suggestions? Calling all custom pouch makers!!!

Dimensions of the actual light?


----------



## Sakugenken (Aug 28, 2004)

I am an idiot. I thought that I had included all pertinent information in my order. Reading over the threads I realized that I forgot my number on the list (#197). I am really sorry to have caused you extra work.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Charlie*

Another question:

You said that the light will gradually step down to the next highest level once it has exhausted all its resources at the brightest level. Does this hold true when you are using the advanced mode? lo, med-lo, med, med-high, high... if on high and you use all your resources will it step down to med-high or will it simply go down to a level under high that is a usable level and then that level effectively becomes "the new high setting"?

Thanks. I hope this question makes sense.

Curtis


----------



## georges80 (Aug 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cue003 said:*
*Charlie*

Another question:

You said that the light will gradually step down to the next highest level once it has exhausted all its resources at the brightest level. Does this hold true when you are using the advanced mode? lo, med-lo, med, med-high, high... if on high and you use all your resources will it step down to med-high or will it simply go down to a level under high that is a usable level and then that level effectively becomes "the new high setting"?

Thanks. I hope this question makes sense.

Curtis 

[/ QUOTE ]

Rather than answer this question now (sorry), sometime in the coming week a new thread will be started that will go over the various features and modes of the LH driver.

So, please bear with us as we put together the tutorial material. The tutorial will be staged so if all you ever want is the initial shipped configuration you can ignore the thread after that material is covered.

The operating mode of the LH driver as shipped WILL BE very intuitive and if what you want is to be able to pick it up, turn it on and adjust the level, use it and then turn it off it should be something a child can do.

My 7yr old was handed a prototype setup in the initial shipping configuration and could use it immediately and within a couple of minutes had figured out and explain to me how to change the levels and use the momentary function. I did not initially explain how it worked and he'd never touched it before.

There are some advanced features and functions that you will never see unless you have *specifically* enabled them. We have tried very hard to create a user interface that does not get in the way of using the light. 

If you never enable the features you will basically have a light that behaves as you expect, click once and it turns on, click again and it turns off...

george.


----------



## Bushman (Aug 28, 2004)

I assume that the LED can be swapped out at a later date if something happens to it?


----------



## LightChucker (Aug 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Bushman said:*
I assume that the LED can be swapped out at a later date if something happens to it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bushman, did you mean the LED only or the entire sandwich? There are several LED lights that allow you to swap-out the sandwich, but I don't know of any that allow you to swap the LED. The LED is soldered into the sandwich, and the sandwich is potted in epoxy. 

Maybe I just didn't understand your question. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

Chuck


----------



## MikeF (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MikeF said:*
Charlie, any response to my earlier post?

I have a thought for the un-disclosed super special feature: 
A battery strength meter that shows battery strenght/state of charge by blinking a code sequence, such as: 

5 flashes for 100-80% charge remaining 
4 flashes for 79-60% charge remaining 
3 flashes for 59-40% charge remaining 
2 flashes for 39-20% charge remaining 
1 flash for CHARGE ME NOW PLEASE!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


MikeF,

There will be no design by committee, I apologize. The light is the way it is. Fitting any kind of "meter" or other sugggestions entails more than you probably realize, both in cost and time.

Everyone wants a light made to Their exact desires (hey, who wouldn't?), and backs that up with words such as "Many people have expressed" and "You've been asked about 10 or 15 times" (see rfdancer's post above).


[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie,
I wasn't suggesting a change I was trying to guess about possible "easter eggs". I will love whatever features are there, it sounds amazing. You had just suggested there were un-disclosed special features, and I was trying to guess. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## red_robby (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: The LionHeart LIVES!!!*

Thanks Charlie,
i sent payment for one extra pila cell, i included the original Transaction ID, CPF handle(again), and finish(again)and my # on list one(just in case).
thanks again
---
Gal


----------



## indenial (Aug 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Sakugenken said:*
I am an idiot. I thought that I had included all pertinent information in my order. Reading over the threads I realized that I forgot my number on the list (#197). I am really sorry to have caused you extra work. 

[/ QUOTE ]


That's not necessary from what I've read, Sak.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Aug 28, 2004)

shoot I missed that also! luckily I'm pretty sure Charlie has memorized my place on the list by now


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Bushman said:*
I assume that the LED can be swapped out at a later date if something happens to it? 

[/ QUOTE ]


If you can solder, it is easily done. After all, who knows what new and better LEDs are coming down the pike? The LionHeart shall be ready!

Wave, a pouch carry method would be most excellent! Hmmm, wonder if somebody can get on board with a logo-stamped leather or tactical nylon carry sheath?

Sak, position numbers not necessary any more due to my (possibly very foolishly) opening it up to everybody on List #1.

cue003, what George said. All will be revealed next week. But let me repeat in slightly different words what George said -- that with the mode in which the light will be set when shipped, any child can pick it up and, after a minute or two of fiddling, operate it perfectly, naturally and intuitively. Only the technophiles need get into the other features of the secondary mode, although I will admit this mode, after playing with it for a while now, is very enjoyably kewl as well.

Chuck, only the actual Luxeon Star need be swapped (two wires to desolder/resolder), all of the electronics is contained beneath the heatsink plateau, within the true "heart" of the - LionHeart!

MikeF, no biggie, all misunderstandings now understood; the "easter eggs" are comprised of the entire additional feature set in the secondary mode.

red_robby, got it, thanks.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 28, 2004)

ok i figured out it now i was thinking ya had to unscrew botem every time ya turn it on? but that just to change feasture set mode right? darn it takes me so long to figure writen word out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Matt_USAF (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

How many lumen will this light produce?

Matt


----------



## gregw (Aug 29, 2004)

This will have a T-bin LuxIII, so it will be from 67.2 to 87.4 lumens.


----------



## BC0311 (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 29, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
ok i figured out it now i was thinking ya had to unscrew botem every time ya turn it on? but that just to change feasture set mode right? darn it takes me so long to figure writen word out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Raggie you are correct, unscrew-and-hold-down-button-while-rescrewing is only required to change to the "chunky" (5 brightness steps, and instant Full Bright with single button press) mode.

AutoDoze is togglably enabled/disabled in either mode (explained next week Tuesday or Wednesday with the help of George and -- well, let's just refer to her as "dee-dee" for now...).

And if you dim it down to the lowest setting (it goes so low you can actually look right at the lit emitter, although a bit painfully), it will not do the AutoDoze thing at all.

But you canNOT look at it straight on into the reflector, 27.5mm of reflective real estate makes it way too bright then, however if you set it down candle-style (yes the tail is completely, utterly flat) it makes for an ideal 80+ hour nightlight that will not dim further.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 29, 2004)

cool sounds simple enough.


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 29, 2004)

Wave, sorry I missed your question, but the light is about 3-5/8" long and about 1-1/4" wide at the head, about an inch wide battery tube (not home now and terribly unwise to bring world's only functional prototype LionHeart to work) but these are very close, if not actual, dimensions.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 30, 2004)

Candle mode? Is this the same as the minimag candle mode, where you remove the reflector and have the light source shine in all 360 degrees?


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 31, 2004)

To me true candle mode is when the tiny pinpoint of light does not get into your eyes, and thus the ideal situation (such as during a power outage) is to reflect the light off the ceiling for a soft, even glow throughout the room.

But of course in a camping situation I guess the head could be removed and then you'd have to see the tiny pinpoint of light...

Here is a picture of some of the "Hearts" that will go into our Lions...


----------



## darkgear.com (Aug 31, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif kewl


----------



## Hallis (Aug 31, 2004)

nice boards. I put the count at 300? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## javafool (Aug 31, 2004)

I have to ask this question to Mr Bulk and georges80. Are the IC's on these boards susceptible to ESD damage? I would hate to see all this work go astray because of handling problems.

I don't mean to pry or act like I'm trying to tell you what to do, just concerned.

javafool


----------



## impact_blue (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Charlie,
Wow!! Missed heaps... Hmm okay then - I've been out of the loop for a while... will have to get my PayPal warmed up for this!!! 

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hallis, looks about right... 15 boards at 20 chips per board...300 LH hearts. IT HAS BEGUN!!!

Man this thread is so freaking long.

Thanks.


----------



## georges80 (Aug 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*javafool said:*

I have to ask this question to Mr Bulk and georges80. Are the IC's on these boards susceptible to ESD damage? I would hate to see all this work go astray because of handling problems.

I don't mean to pry or act like I'm trying to tell you what to do, just concerned.

javafool 

[/ QUOTE ]

The active parts are ESD protected and were handled properly during assembly. Thanks for your concern, but don't panic.

They still need to be programmed, tested, packed (in antistatic bubble wrap) and then shipped to Charlie, where they will be installed and tested again in the LH bodies by the HAT.

There's one panel sitting on the bench - so actually 320 drivers in the _first_ batch.

p.s. Later today or tomorrow the LH driver tutorial thread will commence...

george.


----------



## javafool (Aug 31, 2004)

I figured all was well george and thank you for the response. I have been in the business a lot of years and was more concerned with a breakdown in communication along the way. I've seen some strange things happen and I don't want anything bad to happen to this great (sophisticated) lighting system.

Terry


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 31, 2004)

hey Terry,

Not to worry. If I do say so myself (as well as for the entire Development Team), _we DO know whut we doin'!_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 31, 2004)

*UPDATE 8-31:

I just found out that during the anodizing process, the LionHeart's battery tube - plus certain other areas like the ground wire hole and of course the threads - can be plated internally with the vaunted "Allodyne" finish for corrosion protection & excellent grounding. It was suggested by the CNC shop as an alternate way (instead of the traditional masking process) to ensure non-anodizing of certain areas where conductivity is critical to electronical operation.

Although this will not affect the LionHeart's functionality either way, I think I will go ahead with it on the units that are to be HA3'd. For peace of mind, for the beauty of the golden Allodyne tint - it matches nicely with the muted gold color of the anode contact rivet on the LH board, rather than a plain solder blob like on the VIP (see below) - and just for the heck of it. The best part? NO extra cost!*


----------



## javafool (Aug 31, 2004)

Things just keep gittin' better & better by the hour. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
Some of the bare Al fans may be changing their minds. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif My HA-3 order is sounding better all the time! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 31, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

I just love this!


----------



## naromtap (Aug 31, 2004)

This is one long thread! I pledged some money to the Raggie fund but can't remember in which Lionheart thread it was, can someone tell me how much it worked out in the end & who to (Mr Bulk or Raggie)?? I'm not actually on the list so hav'nt monitored the threads closely, but will hopefully get a play as one of my fellow country men who lives nearby is on the list!


----------



## bindibadgi (Sep 1, 2004)

$4 straight to MR Bulk. Check out the first post here.


----------



## Hallis (Sep 1, 2004)

sent my donation the first day /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (Sep 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*javafool said:*

Things just keep gittin' better & better by the hour. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
Some of the bare Al fans may be changing their minds. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif My HA-3 order is sounding better all the time! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, maybe the bare AL ones can be _completely_ allodyne-plated as well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*

Well, maybe the bare AL ones can be _completely_ allodyne-plated as well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Hey flashlight, I'm sure that for a considerable additional fee just about Anything Allodyne is possible...JUST KIDDING!

But I'll be glad to put you in touch with the platers AFTER all is said and done - regular production LH bodies Must come first, lest I incur the wrath of the others all so patiently waiting...


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 1, 2004)

...plus I'm not so sure how well it stands up as an External protective plating...


----------



## Hallis (Sep 1, 2004)

might be very corosion resistant but not really scratch, dent, explosion, fire resistant?


----------



## gregw (Sep 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
might be very corosion resistant but not really scratch, dent, explosion, fire resistant? 

[/ QUOTE ]

But probably still better than bare alu... ??


----------



## flashlight (Sep 1, 2004)

Awww, heck no, ferget about it Mr Bulk, I would like to get my LionHeart _this_ year, thank yee kindly /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## bajaiman (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought the HA NAT finish would be greenish...I love the colour finish of the Allodyne tint...this Allodyne tint finish would be on the outside right?? ... if yes would it be possible to change my LH from bare AL to Allodyne....pleaseee???.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 1, 2004)

Allodyne is an area-specific plating (INTERNAL only) meant to enhance corrosion resistance and conductivity. It is not meant to withstand unsheltered mechanical forces of inconsistent and unpredictable nature such as physical abrasion.

(hoo boy, that sounded pretty dang impressive now didn't it?) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

There will remain two finish options - HA3 Natural w/Allodyne gel-film treatment INSIDE, or pure, unadulterated, shimmering, silvery bare aluminum...

On a related note, CPF'er and HAT member Sonic dropped his pure aluminum VIP down a sloped mossrock wall. Yes, it looked Very Nice(ly dinged up) afterwards...but a quick power buff with rouge-wheeled Dremel Tool left it looking even Better than new.

CPF'er/HAT'er Zackhugh protects His silver VIP with regular coats of automotive polish. It looks new to this day.

So ultimately there are two ways to keep your light looking good -- either protect it with an OD-colored HA3 Natural anodize that is being offered, or leave it with the easily restored plain aluminum surface.

This rather massive project would become inefficient and uneconomical, from both a time-management as well as fiscal perspective, to make available other finish options at this time. I still have the LionHeart logo laser etching to worry about (and it Must Be Perfect), not to mention -- _building several hundred lights for y'all!_

Your kind understanding of my rather stressful circumstances lately would be very much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Hallis (Sep 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*gregw said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
might be very corosion resistant but not really scratch, dent, explosion, fire resistant? 

[/ QUOTE ]

But probably still better than bare alu... ?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Would you rather have bare aluminum that you could buff out, or a coating that after time resembled chipped or discolored paint? The only cure for that would be to totally strip and re-apply, if that can be done at all.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 1, 2004)

Charlie,

PM sent!


----------



## cue003 (Sep 1, 2004)

Charlie, 

There has been much talk on CPF about the luxeon lottery and the vast variations that can happen even withing a specific bin for leds. Are all LH going to be tested to achieve a minimum lux reading on high and low as well as a color check to be considered in spec and acceptable for this build?

Even though they are all the same T-bin etc doesn't mean they all perform the same, right? One T bin may last for 2 hours on high vs. another lasting only 40 min on high. Am I thinking of this correctly or am i way off base.

I am basing this off of past experience with having several of the same light from a manufacturer and they are large variations in output color and runtime.

Thanks and sorry if I were babbling.

Curtis


----------



## gregw (Sep 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*gregw said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
might be very corosion resistant but not really scratch, dent, explosion, fire resistant? 

[/ QUOTE ]

But probably still better than bare alu... ?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Would you rather have bare aluminum that you could buff out, or a coating that after time resembled chipped or discolored paint? The only cure for that would be to totally strip and re-apply, if that can be done at all. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just an opinion, considering that plain aluminium corrodes pretty fast if you don't have some kind of protection on it.. Definitely NOT suggesting that Charlie offer yet another finish.. He has more than enough on his plate as it is, with people who don't follow directions when sending in their paypals.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/oops.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Sep 1, 2004)

Cue, someone affectionately and accurately coined the term: "Charlie Binned" a ways back. He starts with the best bins for the particular light and then rejects those that don't meet his standards.

His standards are more strict than the factory bin codes. I've owned 6 of his lights and I don't know what the bin code is on any of them beyond a T-sumpin or a Q or R-sumpin. He's told me, but I pay no attention. He checks out each emitter and we benefit from his "perfectionism". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

It'll be a rare day when someone gets a Mr. Bulk light with a sub-excellent performing LED.

I don't know the entire process for this, but at the end, the HAT members double check the performance and they know how to spot any Luxeons trying to pull a fast one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Britt


----------



## naromtap (Sep 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*bindibadgi said:*
$4 straight to MR Bulk. Check out the first post here. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks bindibadgi, donation sent!


----------



## cue003 (Sep 1, 2004)

Britt, thanks for the explanation. I kinda figured that since Charlie is such a perfectionist etc that there would be nothing to worry about. I just was wondering.

Thanks again for the explanation. 

This is one time that I wish I really don't have to use my flashlights. I am praying that Hurricane Francis passes everyone by and goes out to sea. I am in Palm Beach County, Florida and worried about the behavior of this storm. Still too early to tell what it would really do. May turn and come right at us (Boca Raton) or it may continue on its path and we get very strong winds and 8 inches of rain etc. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

No D cell batts to be found anywhere. Only premium gas available at the pump. Got my water, canned goods, blankets, lights etc. Was unable to find any plywood for my windows however. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Curtis


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 1, 2004)

ekk stor, palm beach county?i used to live there of mango drive.my mom still lives down there some where.i didnt know it was storm, there


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 2, 2004)

Take care Curtis, take care...


----------



## Hallis (Sep 2, 2004)

Curtis im sure you know the hurricane drill just like us texans know the tornado drill. One thing about canned goods that lots of people might overlook.. 

DONT FORGET THE CAN OPENER!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Sep 2, 2004)

wishing you the best Curtis


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 2, 2004)

Unfortunately, there's nothing like a hurricane to drive up the price of contruction materials.


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*idleprocess said:*
Unfortunately, there's nothing like a hurricane to drive up the price of contruction materials. 

[/ QUOTE ]isnt that ilegal?try homedepot they dont preactice that unethical stuff


----------



## Justintoxicated (Sep 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cue003 said:*
Britt, thanks for the explanation. I kinda figured that since Charlie is such a perfectionist etc that there would be nothing to worry about. I just was wondering.

Thanks again for the explanation. 

This is one time that I wish I really don't have to use my flashlights. I am praying that Hurricane Francis passes everyone by and goes out to sea. I am in Palm Beach County, Florida and worried about the behavior of this storm. Still too early to tell what it would really do. May turn and come right at us (Boca Raton) or it may continue on its path and we get very strong winds and 8 inches of rain etc. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

No D cell batts to be found anywhere. Only premium gas available at the pump. Got my water, canned goods, blankets, lights etc. Was unable to find any plywood for my windows however. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Curtis 

[/ QUOTE ]

Man I hope you make it ok man. Maybe you should mod a C cell mag, Nobody buys "C"'s


----------



## mst3k (Sep 2, 2004)

Wow, scary!

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/DATA/RT/float2-vis-loop.html


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif


----------



## Topper (Sep 2, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with you,stay safe as possible.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*idleprocess said:*
Unfortunately, there's nothing like a hurricane to drive up the price of contruction materials. 

[/ QUOTE ]isnt that ilegal?try homedepot they dont preactice that unethical stuff 

[/ QUOTE ]
It's not the retailers raising prices on existing stock - it's the manufacturers, dealing with the market reality of spiraling demand and limited manufacturing capacity.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Sep 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*gregw said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*gregw said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
might be very corosion resistant but not really scratch, dent, explosion, fire resistant? 

[/ QUOTE ]

But probably still better than bare alu... ?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Would you rather have bare aluminum that you could buff out, or a coating that after time resembled chipped or discolored paint? The only cure for that would be to totally strip and re-apply, if that can be done at all. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just an opinion, considering that plain aluminium corrodes pretty fast if you don't have some kind of protection on it.. Definitely NOT suggesting that Charlie offer yet another finish.. He has more than enough on his plate as it is, with people who don't follow directions when sending in their paypals.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/oops.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Greg, bare aluminum doesn't corrode away fast at all, as far as I know (which isn't very far /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ). IMO, bare aluminum is way better looking and much more easy to deal with when scratched, etc. I changed my LionHeart order from HA III to bare AL last week and I'm very excited about it. Just got a bare AL Aleph light and I love it. So, BARE IT ALL, as far as I'm concerned! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## john_bud (Sep 5, 2004)

SO......

What's the latest scheduled activity on the LH front?

John Bud


----------



## indenial (Sep 6, 2004)

Hmmm. I'm beginning to suspect Charlie is more than one person. I mean, how does he find the time to do everything he does? It's simply not possible, I tell you! What is your secret Mr.Bulk? Inquiring minds want to know! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*indenial said:*
Hmmm. I'm beginning to suspect Charlie is more than one person. I mean, how does he find the time to do everything he does? It's simply not possible, I tell you! What is your secret Mr.Bulk? Inquiring minds want to know! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]have you seen the movie mutliplcity with mikeal keaton? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## indenial (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes! THAT may be the answer Raggie! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Christoph (Sep 6, 2004)

Charlie 
I sent my paypal to you I have the transaction number and all But I never got a reciept from PP If you can spare the time it would relieve me to know that you recieved my payment.From chrisflhtc#go.com for $ 215.30 1 ha3 and 2 batteries.
Chris /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## flashlight (Sep 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*indenial said:*
Hmmm. I'm beginning to suspect Charlie is more than one person. I mean, how does he find the time to do everything he does? It's simply not possible, I tell you! What is your secret Mr.Bulk? Inquiring minds want to know! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, plus he has a fulltime job serving & protecting Hywayans! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Sep 6, 2004)

OK now I'm feeling in need of some information again. I think I've played with my imaginary LH for long enough.

Has anybody made an estimate of runtimes on levels other than all out high and all out low? What would we expect on medium for instance (on UI1)?


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Christoph said:*
Charlie 
I sent my paypal to you I have the transaction number and all But I never got a reciept from PP If you can spare the time it would relieve me to know that you recieved my payment.From chrisflhtc#go.com for $ 215.30 1 ha3 and 2 batteries.
Chris /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

??? I'll need at least the date of tranasction, have several hundred to wade through...


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 6, 2004)

Nevermind Chris, the trqansaction is ID #5Y567873TC850010K,correct? The e-mail matches up w/what you gave as well, except that the # is replaced with an ampersand...

bindi, I will let someone else with the time and patience measure the various myriad runtimes through all 62 other levels!

Everybody else, us aliens have highly advanced and ultra-developed cloning techniques!


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 6, 2004)

I heard on the lowest level it draws <10ma.

How much are the Pilas rated? 1400mah?
If so it should run for 140 hours!
5.8 days!


----------



## JimH (Sep 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Everybody else, us aliens have highly advanced and ultra-developed cloning techniques! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Charlie, just curious - will you have time to complete all the Lion Hearts before you have to return to your own planet to pick up parts for the MR Fusion, or will you be finishing them up when you get back.


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 7, 2004)

4sevens, it would appear your calculations are indeed correct...

JimH, two words: Mother Ship...

(I don't need to go nowhere - and neither do I) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Hallis (Sep 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*4sevens said:*
I heard on the lowest level it draws <10ma.

How much are the Pilas rated? 1400mah?
If so it should run for 140 hours!
5.8 days! 

[/ QUOTE ]

as long as you're there to keep it from auto-shutoff. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 7, 2004)

Naw, on absolute Low the Auto-Doze will not kick in. The ideal night light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Hallis (Sep 7, 2004)

ahhhhhhhh


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm turnin' in now, but exactly what time is it there in TX? It's a quarter to two here!

I'll read your reply tomorrow. G'night... ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Hallis (Sep 7, 2004)

10 till 7:00am


----------



## BC0311 (Sep 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
....Everybody else, us aliens have highly advanced and ultra-developed cloning techniques! 

[/ QUOTE ]

AHA! I knew it. I'll bet he and Georges80 have no belly buttons. This explains so many things. 6 hours of sleep a week, the alien technology, the Roswell, New Mexico accent that keeps leaking out in his posts.

Britt /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/aaa.gif


----------



## JimH (Sep 7, 2004)

News flash - I think I saw MR Bulk on TV. I was watching that new Hawiian (sp) cop show last night, and I could swear I saw Charlie in the background of one of the scenes.

What's next Charlie - cover of TV Guide /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 8, 2004)

Let me ignore the wonderfully humorous comments above for a moment to update y'all, a new thread about LH Build updates has been started (old one has been locked):

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=679875&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1&vc=1&PHPSESSID=


----------



## WS6mro (Sep 10, 2004)

Mr Bulk – WOW! This is one, amazing, little light!

I can see, me been away from this place way to long. Need some catching up to do.

-Matt


----------



## brightnorm (Sep 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*4sevens said:*
...How much are the Pilas rated? 1400mah?
... 

[/ QUOTE ]

150S 1000mah

*150A 1200mah*

168S 1400mah

168A 1800mah

Brightnorm


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 10, 2004)

And what is the current draw on HIGH?

And can we mod the top current draw?


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 10, 2004)

The LionHEart will run on both the 150 "S" as well as "A" Pilas. Even runs on a single CR123 w/spacer (only makes about 600 lux on High, though). But you have All features w/the 123, 64 levels, smooth scrolling, secondary UI w/five evenly spaced, "chunky" levels, instant momentary High upon button press (at 600 lux), etc.


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*4sevens said:*
And what is the current draw on HIGH?

And can we mod the top current draw? 

[/ QUOTE ]

About one full ampere (1000mA).

No.


----------



## georges80 (Sep 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
The LionHEart will run on both the 150 "S" as well as "A" Pilas. Even runs on a single CR123 w/spacer (only makes about 600 lux on High, though). But you have All features w/the 123, 64 levels, smooth scrolling, secondary UI w/five evenly spaced, "chunky" levels, instant momentary High upon button press (at 600 lux), etc. 

[/ QUOTE ]

But - remember - the uC will turn off (and thus turn the light off) when the input voltage drops to around 2.5 - 2.7V. This in turn protects un-protected li-ion cells from deep discharge. So, yes, a 123 will work - but it won't work for long and it has to be fresh/new to work at all. And at 2.7V and lower the Lux is going to get dimmer & dimmer.

The 123 is ok in a pinch (if fresh/new) - but don't plan on it.

george.


----------



## georges80 (Sep 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*4sevens said:*
And what is the current draw on HIGH?

And can we mod the top current draw? 

[/ QUOTE ]

About one full ampere (1000mA).

No. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well - I must be Mr Negativity today (vs Mr Bulk that is...) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Yes, you 'could' mod it to draw less - put a resistor in series in between the driver & the Luxeon (+ve lead)...

Why you'ed want to do that vs just using the built in dimming I'm not sure /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

george.


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 10, 2004)

George,

CUT-OFF! Oops, wait, you're my EE, can't do that (dang, I guess there _IS_ such a thing as Kryptonite...).

But yeah 4sevens, why would you want to resistor it down when all you need to do is press the button?

The CR123 recommendation was meant for in-a-pinch situations only, such as when Britt is in deepest darkest Africa with no generator or something...


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*

But yeah 4sevens, why would you want to resistor it down when all you need to do is press the button?



[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif It wasn't me that asked about the resistor...
Who would want to resistor down a LH?


----------



## mst3k (Sep 10, 2004)

Actually you sort of did. You asked:

[ QUOTE ]
And can we mod the top current draw?

[/ QUOTE ] 

To which George posted:

[ QUOTE ]
Yes, you 'could' mod it to draw less - put a resistor in series in between the driver & the Luxeon (+ve lead)...

[/ QUOTE ] 


So.................... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## ubermensch (Sep 10, 2004)

Knowing that 4sevens said it, I figured he meant adjusting the current up, not down.


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 10, 2004)

ubermensch read me right.... I meant up... brighter
MOOOORE light.


----------



## mst3k (Sep 10, 2004)

Gotcha! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


Although from what I have read you can shine an LH on the high setting @ the moon @ night and it looks like a big white ball. You can no longer see the craters that make up the "man in the moon"

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif


----------



## Hallis (Sep 10, 2004)

hehe an MST3K AND Fark fan(Domokun.) glad to see Flashaholics run in the same circles /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

And yep, David always wants to put more juice to them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## georges80 (Sep 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*4sevens said:*
ubermensch read me right.... I meant up... brighter
MOOOORE light. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, if you want to fly close to the sun and see if the wax melts - you can locate some Lux3 H bins /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif... That should get the current way up on high - which is essentially direct drive - i.e. Pila connected directly to the Lux3 100% of the time. The FET that controls the PWM is good for 4.3A (spec) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Edit: due to the dimming being PWM - the Lux3 will always see the same current from the Pila (which will drop as the Pila voltage drops) - just for less or more time depending on the PWM duty cycle. Full bright is 100% duty cycle, i.e. the LED is connected to the Pila 100% of the time via a low resistance FET, full dim is about 0.5% duty cycle.

The PWM frequency is nominally 780Hz - so even those amongst us that happen to be of alien origin shouldn't notice any flicker /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif

george.


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 10, 2004)

BOOM.


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 10, 2004)

Call Icarus. I still want to get closer to the sun.. mmmm.. warm...
bright... 

I have a TWOH. Can I send it in?

I figure I can ALWAYS tune down the brightness, but I may never 
be able to turn it up.

Will this work or am I looking at it being stuck at DD until V < Vf?


----------



## georges80 (Sep 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*4sevens said:*
Call Icarus. I still want to get closer to the sun.. mmmm.. warm...
bright... 

I have a TWOH. Can I send it in?

I figure I can ALWAYS tune down the brightness, but I may never 
be able to turn it up.

Will this work or am I looking at it being stuck at DD until V < Vf? 

[/ QUOTE ]

The LH driver is ALWAYS DD (direct drive). It uses PWM (varies the on/off time of the LED) for dimming. When the PWM is in the On phase the Pila is essentially directly connected to the Luxeon, i.e. DD.

Even at the dimmest setting the Luxeon gets the full DD Pila current, but only for 1/256 of the time.

There is no current regulation in this design - it relies on 2 things 1) the Pila voltage profile and 2) the Luxeon Vf that Mr Bulk has selected. The matching of these 2 ensures the Luxeon is not overdriven too much on a freshly charged Pila and the relatively flat discharge curve of Li-ion cells provides the relatively flat light output. That, combined with the eye's logarithmic sensitivity to light makes it _appear_ to be semi-regulated (which in reality it isn't).

Now, using an H bin Lux3 with a Pila - hook it up on the bench, measure the current and keep your extinguisher handy if it starts to smoke /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

george.


----------



## gregw (Sep 11, 2004)

For those who want to read how PWM dimming on the LH is done, you can read all about it here.


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 11, 2004)

*UPDATE 9-11-04:

THERE IS NOW A WAY TO GET YOUR LIONHEART SOONER AS WELL AS SAVE ANOTHER $11. SEE HERE FOR COMPLETE INFORMATION.
*


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 11, 2004)

I am willing to try the TWOH... Is mr bulk willing to help icarus?
please please please? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif
I have a TWOH emitter, not a star

If not, I guess I can just mod it myself /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif) PWM is awesome.

According to the design, the LH should be able to do it... I'll
just keep my usual light usage at 60% or so and use the boost
when absolutely needed and only for 10 sec at a time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
(ie to blind people at 50 meters) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

What bin (vf) are the emitters in the LH?


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 11, 2004)

Help Icarus? What do you mean?

Also the LH must have a Star instead of a bare emitter. Otherwise the beam will not center, nor will the reflector mount at the right height, it sits on the Star's edge in a certain way.


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 11, 2004)

icarus flew too close to the sun and melted his wings and died.

i was requesting you put a twoh in for me... I think I can do it
just the same...

What bins will you be using for the LH?

Also, will the stars be well coupled thermally to heat sinks?
(with grease or epoxy? hopefully grease so the start could be 
replaced) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Billson (Sep 12, 2004)

Since the LH is direct drive, I believe the dimming only controls the current going to the led and not the voltage. So even if you're running at low levels, the circuit is still giving 3.7 volts to the led. In fact, if the led is not drawing enough current, voltage may be higher because there will be less voltage sag due to the low load.


----------



## georges80 (Sep 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Billson said:*
Since the LH is direct drive, I believe the dimming only controls the current going to the led and not the voltage. So even if you're running at low levels, the circuit is still giving 3.7 volts to the led. In fact, if the led is not drawing enough current, voltage may be higher because there will be less voltage sag due to the low load. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dimming is controlled by PWM. There is a FET that is either on or off - the input goes to the Pila +ve, the output goes to the Lux3 +ve. When the FET is on the Pila is connected to the Luxeon, when the FET is off the circuit is broken. The on resistance of the FET is around 0.05 ohms at 1A, less than a Kroll switch...

george.


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes, less resistance than a Kroll -- *WAY* less.

4sevens,

I will not be using Luxeon 3 stars with a Vf any lower than "J", as "H" may pull a little Too much juice through causing problems down the line. And despite all that, I still test each and every Luxeon that I personally put into my mods. Rechargeable batteries tend to current spike when placed in-circuit fresh off the charger. So it's just something I do to ensure satisfaction over the long term. Hopefully you are doing the same with your Nuwai mods, especially since they are being rather overdriven at 4.5V...

As for asking if the stars will be, "well coupled thermally to heat sinks", I hope you are just kidding. With over a thousand severely overdriven 1W and 5W mods personally built over the last two years (and just about all of them still survivors to this day to my knowledge), I would hope people realize the need not ask me that... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 12, 2004)

this is very intersting how it dims.i always wonder how stuff works.now i kinda understand.seems like a very very efcant way to do it.battery life is going to be so awesume


----------



## BC0311 (Sep 12, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/duh2.gif = Icarus

My Mr. Bulk Super Baby Pin, Super Long Gun Illuminatrix /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif, DD3DIIIs and VIPs just blaze along through boxes of batteries and are as bright and white as the day they arrived.

No need to be concerned about Mr. Bulk builds using techniques or materials that are anything but the best. Lots and lots of testimony to this on CPF. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## georges80 (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, I finished programming up many hundreds of LH drivers today. Figured some of you may want to see how the code was put into the driver that will be inside your LH.

The first picture is the programming adapter that I built. It uses spring loaded pogo pins with pretty agressive ends.
You can see one of the pogo pins being pressed down.







The next picture shows how a driver is pressed down onto the pogo pins. This was a picture from when I was testing the pins originally. To program production boards they were left on their panels of 20 LH drivers to make it easier.






george.


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 13, 2004)

See? It ain't rocket science! (it's actually way more...)

But I am So glad you put up these pics George, because here all along I thought them six extra holes was supposed ta have wires soldered into'em! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

BTW there was an e-mail from the CNC shop waiting for me when I got home (yes, they visit CPF, too. Doesn't everybody?). It was to remind me that the $11 figure was incorrect, that it was just for one process and that I should actually be charging MORE for the combined anodizing and logo etching!

DANG!

I must have misunderstood the original quote, but no matter. A publicly stated FSP (final selling price) must remain the publicly stated FSP and at this late juncture I will have to stick to it. Me and the HAT members will just have to get by on McDonald's burgers and tap water...(PLEASE guys, ya still gotta show up!!!). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## chipper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you need any more let me know and I'll paypal you.


----------



## BC0311 (Sep 13, 2004)

Now, _that_ is some wilda** alien technology. Aren't those pointy things like miniature versions of the famous "probes" you guys use? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

The level of skill and hand/eye coordination required for this just flips my lid. Not to mention the knowledge and experience to figure it all out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif

Charlie, I'll wait to hear from you how to Paypal you for my HA3 wif Logo. I don't care what the public price was, I'll pay more. 

Saving $10-15.00 at your expense wouldn't go down well with me at all.

I've watched you shave off every dollar you can to make us the best deal you can, at the same time adding features. 

You open up the list for hundreds of buyers when you originally wanted to make 50...or so. You so want no one to be left out that you go to extra lengths that you and your HAT wind up paying for. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

What you've chosen for a way to relax and constructively bleed off stress would give me an aneurysm. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif

Britt


----------



## gregw (Sep 13, 2004)

Yep... What Britt said... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Sakugenken (Sep 13, 2004)

Same here. I am still in for the HA3 (regardless of wait). Just let me know if the price winds up being more. Paypal standing by.


----------



## JimH (Sep 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*gregw said:*
Yep... What Britt said... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto.


----------



## cue003 (Sep 13, 2004)

I too agree with Britt and I am still in to have my second LH to be the full HA3 with Allodyne and Logo. 

Let me know the cost if it has to increase and I will paypal immediately. 

I also had a question about ordering my second LH. Can I order it with another charger. I ordered my first LH (bare al w/ no logo) to come with the AC Pila Charger. I would like to order my second LH (HA3 etc) with a DC Pila charger so I can plug it into the cig lighter in my truck. Is that possible?

Thanks in advance.

Curtis


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 13, 2004)

chipper, thanks for your kind offer (as well as the follow-up posts here, not to mention e-mails and private messages I also got from some other people!). Although I'm not getting rich, neither am I in it to Lose money, so dont't worry - at this point we be just fine.

Thanks Britt, but the same goes for you too, don't worry about paying more. If it ever came to that just so I could put out a light, it'd be time to quit! BTW them ain't probes, they's lil' rockets (get it? Rocket Science? Heh heh...).

cue003, there is No Limit to the number of Pila chargers you buy -- as long as you buy a light to go with each one... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

But as for a DC charger I am not sure I want to accommodate you on that. Might be better to get that direct from JS Burly's at his Regular Price. Besides, they may indeed cost more, or require a special order to bring in, or just complicate the whole packing/shipping/accounting process still further (personally this would be My Own concern, since I'm the one that's going to be doing it!), so I'd rather the out-of-ordinary items be handled by the distributing entity directly, as my hands (and those of the elite HAT inner-circlites) will already be overly full just from building the LionHearts. To sort out inividualized orders not in the common mainstream would just create more shipping mistakes, usually at the expense of someone else's items getting mucked up.


----------



## Graywolf (Sep 13, 2004)

Mr Bulk,
Thanks for the rapid replys to questions. I would like to have one HA3 natural, one charger and two batterys. PayPal has been sent.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Although I'm not getting rich

[/ QUOTE ]

But you _are_ getting rich, in CPF friends! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 13, 2004)

Gray and Radiant, thanks. Gotta go...


----------



## ledaholic (Sep 14, 2004)

PP sent for a LH kit and raggie33 fund. Boy, it's hard keeping up with this light.


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks Bob!


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Yes, less resistance than a Kroll -- *WAY* less.

4sevens,

I will not be using Luxeon 3 stars with a Vf any lower than "J", as "H" may pull a little Too much juice through causing problems down the line. And despite all that, I still test each and every Luxeon that I personally put into my mods. Rechargeable batteries tend to current spike when placed in-circuit fresh off the charger. So it's just something I do to ensure satisfaction over the long term. Hopefully you are doing the same with your Nuwai mods, especially since they are being rather overdriven at 4.5V...

As for asking if the stars will be, "well coupled thermally to heat sinks", I hope you are just kidding. With over a thousand severely overdriven 1W and 5W mods personally built over the last two years (and just about all of them still survivors to this day to my knowledge), I would hope people realize the need not ask me that... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mr Bulk,

Sorry... I didnt' mean to imply you didn't take care of the heat dissipation /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I really meant to ask - are you using grease or thermal epoxy.. Because the latter is harder to remove /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Yes, my Nuwai will be adequately sink'd /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Also, the li-ions should never go above 4.2v. They don't spike so
much as the ni-cads and ni-mhs.

I'm still serious about trying an 'H' vf. It could be setup such
that normal use is set at a lower level. And when needed a high
power "boost" is always available /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

dave


----------



## MY (Sep 15, 2004)

Mr. Bulky.

If one was interested in putting a high(er) end led in the Lionheart's heart, say, a X bin 5 watt, would:

1. it be possible (easily) to change out the emitter 
2. the current driver handle the greater demands of a 5 watt
3. you suggest that a person even think about doing something like this to your work of art?

Regards


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MY said:*
Mr. Bulky.

If one was interested in putting a high(er) end led in the Lionheart's heart, say, a X bin 5 watt, would:

1. it be possible (easily) to change out the emitter 
2. the current driver handle the greater demands of a 5 watt
3. you suggest that a person even think about doing something like this to your work of art?

Regards 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dear MY,

1) yes, it will be thermally _Greased_, not epoxied (answering 4sevens question here, too)

2) no

3) you own it and you are free to do with it as you please (and I am free to CUT-OFF people!)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 16, 2004)

This just in - critical to your LionHeart's lifespan so I am posting here in case people who are getting LHs do not get the 168A long tube option:

[ QUOTE ]
*loalight said:*
Question..?
...I am just checking whether *2x123s would fit in the 168 tube* (I have a lot of 123s on the shelf).

thanks! 

[/ QUOTE ]


<font color="red"> *NO, NO, NO!!!* </font> 

*The LionHeart must NEVER exceed the Pila's voltage output. NEVER!!!*

...*okay, I'm all better now, sorry loalight*...

*Ahem* : please do not power the LionHeart in any manner not intended. Stay with either the 3.6V nominal output of the Pila (up to 4.+V freshly charged) or else a *single* CR123 can be substituted in a pinch (with either a half-spacer of some kind in the stock tube, or a full dummy battery in this 168A tube) but exceeding the Pila's voltage output must be _Avoided_ at all costs.

I recall having a discussion with Paul, when planning this extended 168A tube, regarding this very thing - that somehow, somewhere, someone would unwittingly try to overdrive the light with TWO 123s. We decided that an admonition would be included in the documentation accompanying the product, and then let the chips fall where they may. The buyers are all adults -- right? After all, a car can be driven in reverse, but not on the freeway...so Thank You loalight, for your innocent question.

The LionHeart is _*Bulletproof*_ the way it is designed. The only moving part is the switch itself which is rated to a minimum of a _Half Million_ cycles (I'll replace it for your grandchildren if I'm still around), and as long as it is operated in the correct manner, to include _proper feeding_, this is the last light you will ever need - except for maybe another upcoming accessory (or two)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## mst3k (Sep 16, 2004)

Hmmmmmm, so you are saying that the custom 4 X 123 tube Im having built is a bad idea?? I guess the tube with the AC outlet on it is a big no no too! Dang, Charlie, I am really startng to see some limitations of this light!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 16, 2004)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...HAW! The jumping brown character has some humor, I see!


----------



## JimH (Sep 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
this is the last light you will ever need 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie, are you trying to set us up again. We all know that there is no such thing as "the last light you will ever need" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif. As good as it is, I'm only buying the Lion Heart to hold me over till next year when the MR Fusion comes out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## gregw (Sep 16, 2004)

Does the LH circuit have a low voltage cut-off for Li-ion? i.e. cut current from the battery when voltage drops down below 2.5v. I thought I remember reading this somewhere, but can't find it now... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## georges80 (Sep 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*gregw said:*
Does the LH circuit have a low voltage cut-off for Li-ion? i.e. cut current from the battery when voltage drops down below 2.5v. I thought I remember reading this somewhere, but can't find it now... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes.
george.


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 16, 2004)

_(parrot mode ON):_
Yes.
george.
_(oops, a little too much parroting)_

_(parrot mode OFF):_
Plus its threshold is just a hair (about a tenth of a volt) above the Pila's own circuitized overdischarge protection. Think of it as a "redundant safety net" in the unlikely event one fails. TOLD-ja it was bulletproof...!


----------



## gregw (Sep 16, 2004)

Great!

So, in theory, it should be safe to use an unprotected 18650 cell in the 168A body.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Guess I'll need to hunt up one of those 2200mah ones... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Tweek (Sep 17, 2004)

Hmmm, someting I can use those 18650's I scavenged from my laptop battery pack on. Can't believe I didn't even think about that! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Chris


----------



## bindibadgi (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey Charlie

Could you satisfy a bit of curiosity? Is there any reason why you can't show us what the body of the proto looked like? I for one would be really interested in the full photo, just as a part of the history of this little beauty.

Pretty please?


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 21, 2004)

It was not finished when the picture was taken is all. Just an ugly block of metal while we hemmed and hawed over how to finish it off.


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 21, 2004)

*UPDATE 9-21:

Not much to update, still waiting on the Fast Track bodies from the CNC shop. But just to keep you entertained here is another picture of size reference for the size reference-challenged:*


----------



## Reno (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Charlie,

I've noticed all the effort you've put forth to accurately depict the Lionheart's diminutive size. Craig of the Led Museum always shoots a picture of the light in his hand. I recommend this only for the benefit of those that don't own any of the lights she's referenced against...

THX,

Steve


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, but what if I have smallish hands - which I do - then wouldn't the light seem bigger than actual?


----------



## Mark_Paulus (Sep 21, 2004)

My personal favorite is Wayne J/Elektrolumens' trick: Shoot a pic with it laying on/next to a $100 bill.


----------



## BC0311 (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, I don't own one of Craig's hands. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Radiant (Sep 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Yeah, but what if I have smallish hands - which I do - then wouldn't the light seem bigger than actual? 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 21, 2004)

the way i see the size of the lh.is the size of the vip minus the kingcrown no botem piece at all.


----------



## JimH (Sep 21, 2004)

Radiant, good one


----------



## Reno (Sep 21, 2004)

OH, man... I give up! 

I've got my actual size pic, anyway.


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 21, 2004)

Radiant that is amazing!


----------



## mbs (Sep 21, 2004)

um,... how about taking a picture next to a ruler?


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 21, 2004)

one of my fav pics of the vip was the one mr bulk took with it near.stich lol i like stich he always makes me laugh.specaily in that pic. lol im silly but it was cool pic


----------



## Hallis (Sep 22, 2004)

hehe, Buddy Christ sports a LH. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## kfasold (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, but use one of them 'normal rulers with inches & stuff, not one o them funny ones with that strange metric stuff! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif


----------



## korpx (Sep 22, 2004)

Nah no, go for sensible metric. Or even better. A ruler with both scales!


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 22, 2004)

Okay, okay, okay:









See? Only in inch long!

Just kidding, here's the real size:








Just a hair under 3-5/8" long, or fer you furriner types, about 92mm... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 22, 2004)

drool....

I just measured my QIII and it's pretty much the same size

this is not a request but a suggestion... you could put it next to
something standard and everyday that people can identify with...
AA battery
Bic pen
a quarter
cell phone or something...

just a suggestion... we know you're very very busy mr bulk /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Sep 22, 2004)

If people can't figure it out with a ruler, I don't think they'll ever figure it out until they have one in their own hand.

Take a ruler and lay it in your palm or next to a Bic pen or a tampon or whatever and you've got as good an idea as you're gonna get without having the light itself.


----------



## georges80 (Sep 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
If people can't figure it out with a ruler, I don't think they'll ever figure it out until they have one in their own hand.

Take a ruler and lay it in your palm or next to a Bic pen or a tampon or whatever and you've got as good an idea as you're gonna get without having the light itself. 

[/ QUOTE ]

As an alternative - I see a market potential here... Some enterprising soul can get the outside mechanical dimensions from Charlie and then turn up some wooden replicas and sell them at $20 - $30 to those that just have to get their hands around a physical object to size it up....

Or those of us with kids (or are kids), get the dimensions, get some Play-doh and make your own and in any colour you choose /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

george.


----------



## Topper (Sep 22, 2004)

OK the Play-doh sounds like a good idea however the knurling
is darn near impossible. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## mst3k (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, in Charlie's defense here, If you wieners can't look at an effin ruler and know, repeat "KNOW" the size of something, then you need to go back to school! Sorry but photographing this light further next to an elephant or an Escalade or a field mouse is just ludicrous! Ok, I got that off my chest. Please return to your regularly scheduled forum now in progress.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Mark_Paulus (Sep 22, 2004)

mst3k,

Of course, you remember the old joke:

"Why do women make such terrible carpenters? 

Because all their lives they've been told that THAT is 6 inches... (guy holding
fingers 4 inches apart)".....


----------



## mst3k (Sep 22, 2004)

Now that is funny Mark!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## LLLean (Sep 22, 2004)

I agree with BC0311. I think Charlie has gone to great lengths to accomodate us all by taking numerous pix of LH. If that pix of the LH next to a ruler is still not enough, nothing will! I mean do we have to put some of you to grade school to study your inches and centimeters? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Great pix, Charlie!! Thanks again for all your hard work. Much, much appreciated.

- LLL


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 22, 2004)

okay... sorry I suggested.
I take the suggestions back. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey, finally! A thread on autopilot! Thanks guys!

Now back to the salt mines...


----------



## chipper (Sep 23, 2004)

Wow, that is a lot smaller than I thought it was going to be. As this is my first torch, sorry flashlight I have nothing to compare it against.


----------



## Catman10 (Sep 23, 2004)

Could someone please give me a link to the payment and ordering options post? I can't seem to find it in any of the threads (though I do remember seeing it at some point).
Thanks


----------



## Fitz (Sep 23, 2004)

catman- Look HERE for ordering options and instructions.


----------



## Neg2LED (Sep 23, 2004)

there IS a last light you'll ever NEED - the LH - just not a last light you'll ever WANT!

hehehehe


neg


----------



## bindibadgi (Sep 23, 2004)

Where have you been Neg? Haven't seen you around for a while.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*chipper said:*
Wow, that is a lot smaller than I thought it was going to be. As this is my first torch, sorry flashlight I have nothing to compare it against. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you kidding, Chipper!!?? Wow, talk about a serious first choice! You're spoiled for life now...


----------



## MrMimizu (Sep 23, 2004)

I wish my first light was 1/10 as good as a lionheart. My first light was way back in the early 80's when I got one of them "pump action" lights as a kid. Sure it was neat but then your hand would get tired. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsdown.gif


[ QUOTE ]
*Reno said:*
Are you kidding, Chipper!!?? Wow, talk about a serious first choice! You're spoiled for life now... 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## nexro (Sep 24, 2004)

Indeed smaller than what I thought.
But that's a good thing because I like small and bright lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Sep 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*bindibadgi said:*
Where have you been Neg? Haven't seen you around for a while. 

[/ QUOTE ]

ive been here all the time - just didnt think that there was anything useful i could post really...... i wasnt away or nyting. i decided to just read for a while. but hey, im back, so.....


----------



## Neg2LED (Sep 28, 2004)

well, i have something sad to post. im going to have to drop off the list - this thing is just too expensive, even for my HUGE birthday budget.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

any chance of a Neg fund? didnt think so......

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

neg /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 28, 2004)

Just get the light first ($164 for the Fast Track), then add the Pila later. It will still run fine at reduced output on a single CR123 w/spacer (aluminum wad, etc., anything) and all the features will still function (two user modes, 64 levels, smooth dimming etc.), just not as bright until one day you decide to run all your lights on rechargeables, at which time a Pila setup would be a great investment anyway. And at that time the nonexistent battery cost will begin to pay for the Pila set, as well as eventually even the light itself.

And yet -- it is important to remember that Jon is giving us these Pilas at near his cost right now, and I am simply passing this special price directly on to everyone...but then even paying the Pila retail price eventually down the line, it might be that on this future date you could more comfortably afford it (~$72 vs. $55 now).

Actually I have no idea what I am rambling on about, it's about 1:30 a.m. here for me ... g'night Neg ... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...


----------



## SKYWLKR (Sep 28, 2004)

are any of these still avail?


----------



## PocketBeam (Sep 28, 2004)

Duplicate post. - deleted


----------



## PocketBeam (Sep 28, 2004)

I don't have any current single 123 lights, so I can't justify the rechargable system for other lights.

So running on a single CR123, how bright is it? What does it compare to? How good is it on a single CR123?


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 28, 2004)

Pocketbeam:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=676842&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=365&fpart=1


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 28, 2004)

Sky, see my reply on the List #2 thread.


----------



## Sky (Sep 28, 2004)

Do you mean me? Only kidding, I know who you are talking to.............Sky


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 29, 2004)

Okay Sky. Just order when ready. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## PocketBeam (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks Sir Bulk (you have been knighted haven't you?) I should have known there was a thread on the LionHeart on a single 123.


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Pocket,

"Sir"? Naw, not yet. _HAVE_ been called "surly" at times though! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 29, 2004)

*UPDATE 9-29-04:

Machine shop report -

Only the specific (but very complex) cuts in the head, as well as the radiusing of the bezel to hold the lens o-ring, need to be done now. Then most will go off to the anodizers and then laser etchers, while some will be sent straight to me for the Fast Track build up. Here's a pic of a set of Actual Pieces so far, as sent to me by the CNC shop just this morning:







As you can see there is no channeled hole yet milled into the head/control-module component for the switch, and it next goes into the CNC milling machine for that. Also note the slightly raised rim around the bottom of the battery tube. On anodized versions this is where the logo will be etched so that the rim protects it from scuffing, etc., such as when set on end during candlemode - "We will degrade no LionHeart logo before its time!"

Thanks.*


----------



## Neg2LED (Sep 29, 2004)

sigh... still watching this thread with anticipation....

neg

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif :sadpopcorn:


----------



## cue003 (Sep 29, 2004)

anxiously awaiting as well.

Curtis


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 29, 2004)

i already am praceting i cant wait lol i take king crown off vip and put twisty yhere then i pus the switch lol im a dork i know but i love lights


----------



## mst3k (Sep 29, 2004)

That is just gorgeous Charlie. I am so glad I am getting one of the raw ones and one of the HA3s. What a great light.


----------



## Neg2LED (Sep 30, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

neg


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 30, 2004)

Why the tears, Neg2? If you look at the situation rationally and objectively, this light will *pay for itself* over the course of all the disposable batteries you would never purchase! Get a small loan from the bank (or sell off some of your stuff)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Sep 30, 2004)

Or enter the raffle when it comes around. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Matt_USAF (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Mr. Bulk, 

I know this has probablly been answered somewhere in these massive threads, but are the light going to have serial numbers?

Also, can we add one more battery to our existing order?

I can't wait to get this little booger!!!

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

the analnized ones will have serial numbers


----------



## BVH (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

After reading most of this thread with very tired eyes, i'm still not sure I know how to put myself on the order list for the rechargeable, anodized and branded Lion Heart, officially. Also, if i read the lux output numbers correctly, does this light put out about 4-6 times the lux as an unmodded surefire L4?


----------



## Neg2LED (Oct 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Why the tears, Neg2? If you look at the situation rationally and objectively, this light will *pay for itself* over the course of all the disposable batteries you would never purchase! Get a small loan from the bank (or sell off some of your stuff)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cant get a loan, im only 12, and dad wont believe all the stuff about 'the light pays for itself, in savings of batteries if it ran on disposables and savings of batteries from other lights cos this one will be omniuseful'. its not fair..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

neg


----------



## flashlight (Oct 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Neg2LED said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Why the tears, Neg2? If you look at the situation rationally and objectively, this light will *pay for itself* over the course of all the disposable batteries you would never purchase! Get a small loan from the bank (or sell off some of your stuff)... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cant get a loan, im only 12, and dad wont believe all the stuff about 'the light pays for itself, in savings of batteries if it ran on disposables and savings of batteries from other lights cos this one will be omniuseful'. its not fair..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

neg 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well go get a job, do chores, sell your toys, save up & stop crying kiddo /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Oct 1, 2004)

cant get a job - i have to be 14 and 9 months to get a job, and NO WAY am i selling MY toys! they're worth thousands!

neg


----------



## Kevin Tan (Oct 1, 2004)

Is this the place to put in the order for a LH without the PILA and charger? And how much? 

Sorry but the 78 pages got too intimidating and i chickened out......


----------



## shannow (Oct 1, 2004)

Kevin, try here -
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=682861&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=365&fpart=1


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Matt USAF, yes the HA3's will be serialized. To order anything additional simply PayPal for it and explain in the text that it should be hooked up with your original order (as long as you used the Same PayPal account).

BVH, I answered this question in the other thread.

Neg2, don't feel bad, this light is not being sold to minors... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Kevin, simply PayPal me for the item(s) you wish to get. But please BE SURE to specify in the PP text exactly what it is you are ordering (light alone, which finish, etc.).

Thanks all.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Anyone know if it is okay to leave cells on the Pila charger for long periods of time / does it go into a low trickle charge mode?

I was thinking maybe I should bump myself up to 3 cells if we can order that many. With one battery in the light at all times the charger would be better utilized if it always had 2 in it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Ha Ha Ha Mr B....

Radiant: yup, its fine, the Pila's have overcharge/overdischarge protection

neg


----------



## rhinobalsa (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

What is the "shelf life" of a charged pila cell. I mean until it would loose say 30% of its power. Also what is the amount of recharges they will take.
Gary


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*rhinobalsa said:*
What is the "shelf life" of a charged pila cell. I mean until it would loose say 30% of its power. Also what is the amount of recharges they will take.
Gary 

[/ QUOTE ]


Jon?


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

*UPDATE 10-2-04:

The Pilas are on their way to me. Everything else short of the bodies is all in place (boards, UCL lenses, silver particle-impregnated electrical conduction grease, tailcap Belleville springs, split-tube stakes, 27.5mm reflectors, T-binned Luxeon 3s, Ceramique, wiring, etc.) - just waiting on the dang Fast Track (and the subsequent HA3 Natural) bodies...*SIGH*...*


----------



## javafool (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

According to the information on Jon's site the self discharge rate of the 150A batteries is 2% per month at 20°C. That would give close to a year to 70% capacity remaining.
Here is a link to the page if you want more detail: 

 [url="https://www.jsburlys.com/sho...shop/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=33 [/url]


----------



## RH (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I think Charlie's next project should be a 5W Lion Heart w/ 168A! What do you say?


----------



## gregw (Oct 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*RH said:*
I think Charlie's next project should be a 5W Lion Heart w/ 168A! What do you say? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think it's best to let Charlie come up with the next step in his cutting edge progress towards Mr Fusion™ himself /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

All I know is, whatever it is, I'm on the list for at least one! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## SilverFox (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Hello Javafool,

At 2% per month self discharge, at the end of one year you would be at 80%. It takes about 19 months to get down to 70%.

The discharge rate applies to the remaining charge left in the battery.

For example:

Start at 100%
After one month you have 0.98 (2% loss) X 100 = 98% left.
The second month you have 0.98 X 98 = 96.04%.
The third month you have 0.98 X 96.04 = 94.12%, and so on.

Tom


----------



## javafool (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

You are correct Tom but I live in Florida so we only get down to 20°C in the winter time. We only cool to about 25°C and after Francis and again after Jeanne it was much warmer that that. So I figured the discharge rate would be somewhat accelerated.

No matter what flimsy excuse I admit to above, I really was thinking up-side-down when I suggested a year /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Terry


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*gregw said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*RH said:*
I think Charlie's next project should be a 5W Lion Heart w/ 168A! What do you say? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think it's best to let Charlie come up with the next step... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif



[/ QUOTE ]


Yeah! And I'm comin' up with... a vacation! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Oct 2, 2004)

Off to visit exotic locales like... Kansas? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## JimH (Oct 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*idleprocess said:*
Off to visit exotic locales like... Kansas? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, but only because that's the only way to get to Oz.


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey! I am NOT going to Australia...'cause George is already there.

Shhh, can't tell you why right now, something about the Mothership integrated inside Ayer's Rock... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

There doesn't seem to be universal agreement on Li-ion self-discharge rate, based on information I found on several sites. Apparently this is aside from temperature related differences. I like to err on the conservative side so I assume a 3% - 4% loss per month. Even at 4% the cell will still possess 78% of capacity after six months.

Brightnorm


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I believe this Li-ion self-discharge discussion could be primarily academic (hey, a true Flashoholic should be out USING their lights!) were it not for a few people seriously considering getting their second or fourth or ninth "spare battery".

Now THOSE extra units might indeed self-discharge at a fast enough rate to notice, just depends on how many lights ya got...


----------



## Tweek (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Li-Ion's self discharge is a wonderful thing indeed. Having recently acquired one of these, I've been looking around the house for batteries to play with-erm, test... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Last night I remembered I had dismantled one of the battery packs for my laptop to scavenge the 18650 cells for other uses. So, off I went, rooting in the basement and found the leftovers. Hooked them up to the Triton for some charging action (using 2 cells in parallel, they are attached together with welded tabs I don't want to remove yet). After about an hour they were done, 2 cells (1800mAh rated originally) took all of 197mAh. These were charged in the laptop prior to disassembly and basement life, which was roughly 14-15 months ago. I'll let you guys do the math, but it's a nice number! I'm currently discharging them, so I don't know what their useable capacity is yet. Sofar I've used 2AH and they're still going strong... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Chris


----------



## gregw (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*Tweek said:*
Sofar I've used 2AH and they're still going strong... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Chris 

[/ QUOTE ]

What's the voltage now? To be conservative you should consider Li-ion depleted at 3V..


----------



## mst3k (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Charlie, since you live in paradise already, perhaps you should consider a vacation totally opposite, but still beautiful. Book a trip to Alaska, do some fishin do the cruise thing. I haven't done it, but to me, for you, it would be the perfect vacation. I hear its gorgeous up there if you go the right time of year!


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Hey mstk3, we've talked about that for years, looking at the Alaskan Inner Passage cruise during the summer, we were just waiting for the daughter to grow up (she'll be nine soon) so the time may be right and yes you are psychic.

BTW went to your music site, pretty good a$$-kickin' rock, dood! That you singing? I *ahem* write a little myself:

http://artists2.iuma.com/IUMA/Bands/MR_Bulk/index-1.html

Mostly country stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## flashlight (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Wow, the mul-tie-talented MR_Bulk! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif What no 'Luxeons in my hands' track? Closest I could find was 'Neon in my veins' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif And Charlie, at least put a cowboy hat on in your topless photo puhleasse /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

lol i saw charlies song a long time ago there very good i remeber thinkng he has same name as are mr bulk so i ask mr bulk and it was him. listen to blue plate specail i got it on my mp3 player


----------



## Tweek (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*gregw said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Tweek said:*
Sofar I've used 2AH and they're still going strong... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Chris 

[/ QUOTE ]

What's the voltage now? To be conservative you should consider Li-ion depleted at 3V.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The first run wound up with 3.3AH discharged (2A load, 2.8V cutoff). The charger put 3.33AH back in, and I'm currently re-running the test, same parameters. That capacity figure is about what I would expect for cells that I know have at least 100 cycles on them, and are about 2 years old. This run is actually doing a better than the first, which is not surprising, due to the length of storage time, and the way the lithium ion chemistry works. I'm gonna run one more charge/discharge cycle on them, I'll post a screenie of the graphs when it's done... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Chris


----------



## mst3k (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Cool stuff Charlie. I played in a CW band a long time ago in Phoenix. I mostly sing backup. That is the singer in my band on most of the stuff. I play lead guitar on all the tracks. Thanks for listenin'. 
I'm hopin' you still have my email and order, based on that new thread. Should I send again??

Oh yeah and just to keept this on topic. 

Lion Heart..........Lion Heart.........Lion Heart!!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*mst3k said:*
Cool stuff Charlie. I played in a CW band a long time ago in Phoenix. I mostly sing backup. That is the singer in my band on most of the stuff. I play lead guitar on all the tracks. Thanks for listenin'. 
I'm hopin' you still have my email and order, based on that new thread. Should I send again??

Oh yeah and just to keept this on topic. 

Lion Heart..........Lion Heart.........Lion Heart!!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Gary, if you PayPal'd and stated your preference in the text, no worries (and no new cluttering of my e-mail InBox either!). But if you snailed the payment, or did not state your finish preference, or CHANGED the finish, then yeah, I'd need another (*sigh*) e-mail. Them guitar licks was most impressive, BTW.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Is it too late for me to add a third pila to my order since you said they are already on their way to you?


----------



## ChrisDallas (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Can I ask what the lumens output is on this light? I know it was posted at 2360 lux but what does that translate into lumens?

Is it brighter than this little light which is at 60 lumens and is definitely brighter than the Arc 4+ which is at 42 lumens?

http://www.hdssystems.com/EdcUltimate.html

Thanks in advance
Chris


----------



## Radiant (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*ChrisDallas said:*
Can I ask what the lumens output is on this light? I know it was posted at 2360 lux but what does that translate into lumens?

Is it brighter than this little light which is at 60 lumens and is definitely brighter than the Arc 4+ which is at 42 lumens?

http://www.hdssystems.com/EdcUltimate.html

Thanks in advance
Chris 

[/ QUOTE ]

Actually I believe that was the test mule with a low battery that pulled the 2300. The final prototype was almost 3000.

The advantage the LH will have over the light you posted is throw and runtime. At 60 lumens a single CR123A is not going to last long at that brightness.


----------



## MrMimizu (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

IIRC, somewhere along the way it was mentioned that we are getting T binned luxeon? In which case, we'd be looking at 67.2-87.4 or so lumens. 
So I'd have to guess that yes, this will be brighter than the HDS light. 

[ QUOTE ]
*ChrisDallas said:*
Is it brighter than this little light which is at 60 lumens 
http://www.hdssystems.com/EdcUltimate.html


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## bindibadgi (Oct 7, 2004)

You forgot to mention that these will be _Charlie_ binned T ranked Luxs. They will probably not fall right at the bottom of the T range.

I know that the LionHeart will have extremely respectable output, not to mention the runtime and all the many many excellent features. And it is only marginally larger than the HDS lights too, so IMHO it is the winner! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Radiant, sure thing. Just state your entire situation in the PayPal text.

ChrisDallas, what Radiant and MrMimizu and bindibadgi said (and Thanks guys, saves me a whole lotta repetitive typing!).


----------



## bindibadgi (Oct 7, 2004)

Pssst: Don't *CUT-OFF* yourself, but look what happened to the subject line. Hehe.


----------



## BC0311 (Oct 8, 2004)

What Radiant, MrMimizu, bindibadgi and Mr.Bulk said, *plus:* you won't have to pay $50.00 extra to make certain you don't get a blue, green or yellow tint.

Charlie not only makes certain the Luxeon IIIs perform to his design specifications, he also makes certain each emitter produces a white beam. 

He doesn't take the binning code for granted, but tests each one to make certain it meets his standards.

He buys them by the reel and sorts through them himself so that he only puts the best in his lights. That's why his lights have the reputation they have, not only for high performance but also for being white. 

Charlie doesn't want us to settle for what he wouldn't settle for. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Britt


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 8, 2004)

im the most picky person in this world.but when i get a light from mr bulk i dont even worry i know its good. get a light from a flashohlic ya are all good mr bulk is amazeing in the lights he pruduces


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 8, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## mst3k (Oct 8, 2004)

Put it this way, as picky as Charlie is about his Luxeon's if he ever opens a Sushi Bar, I will fly first class to Hawaii to be there opening day!!


----------



## RobW (Oct 8, 2004)

Is this light still available, and if so, how much?


----------



## mst3k (Oct 8, 2004)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=MODS&Number=679350&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1


----------



## Radiant (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Radiant, sure thing. Just state your entire situation in the PayPal text.


[/ QUOTE ]

PP sent for 3rd Pila. I don't know if I will ever run it constantly long enough to really require this many but having backups for your backups is never a bad thing if your a member on these forums. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Hmmm, a backup for your backup. Interesting concept.

Hey mst3k, how about a sushi bar with battery powered Luxeon lights by each seat? With the whiter color of LED lighting you'd Really be able to tell if yore fish was fresh!

RobW, I just sent you a PM...


----------



## JimH (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

First - What's with the change in title of this thread to "New "Straight Pin" - Test Mule".

Second - I think that if you took a UV Lion Heart to a sushi bar, you would never eat sushi again.


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 8, 2004)

Aaaah, I just messed up by simply using Quick Reply - must remember to always hit the Reply button on one of the posts with the correct title...duh! Okay, I just _*CUT-OFF!!!*_ myself now...


----------



## JimH (Oct 8, 2004)

Charlie, was that a Freudian (sp) slip. Are you already experimenting with prototypes for the MR Fusion.


----------



## flashlight (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Hmmm, a backup for your backup. Interesting concept.

Hey mst3k, how about a sushi bar with battery powered Luxeon lights by each seat? With the whiter color of LED lighting you'd Really be able to tell if yore fish was fresh!

RobW, I just sent you a PM... 

[/ QUOTE ]

A recent article in the New York Times on increasing use of LED lighting said, quote - 'Another thing to keep in mind is that while LEDs can generate every shade in every intensity, they cannot yet create a pure white light. And that is the light that most people want for reading and doing other tasks.' -unquote /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 9, 2004)

Funny story about Freudian slips - (*Warning, R-rated, so quit reading now if you are easily offended by political incorrectness and curse words):

Guy was standing in a ticket line at the airport waiting his turn to book a flight, and had his eyes glued to the comely and amply endowed young lass working behind the counter. In fact his gaze was glued to the front of her rather lowcut blouse.

When his turn came up he blurted, "Uh, gimme two pickets to Titsburg - er, I mean, two tickets to Pittsburgh".

Guy behind him taps him on the shoulder and says, "Don't worry about it man, it was an honest mistake, a Freudian Slip. Why, just this morning I meant to say to my wife, "Honey, would you please pass the sugar?", but instead I said, "You ruined my life ya *****."
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif
Just a little humor to pass the time for those of us still - waiting in line... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## KevinL (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Hmmm, a backup for your backup. Interesting concept.


[/ QUOTE ]
Off topic, but since everybody is waiting.. 

Especially with computers you can't be too careful.. with them, misfortune never occurs singly, and often, your primary backup will also fail - forcing you to fall back a number of layers.


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Yup, time to incept the ol' Murphy's Triple-Quintuple Backup plan...


----------



## idleprocess (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

RAID 10 arrays just aren't ready for prime-time on the desktop...


----------



## Neg2LED (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

MR b, how much do you want for a LH driverboard if you end up with spares? i cant afford the LH, but i want something like it...... see my 'Need Help with little 3w Homebuilt' thread.....

neg


----------



## Hallis (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bumpit.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Sorry, no separate driver boards at this time, made exactly 500 of each component, including the boards.


----------



## Hallis (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

$175*500 = $87,500.00 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Wish i had that kind of investment capital to put into a production run of something. I know Charlie isn't making much if any of a profit on these. That just puts into prospective how much resource can go into something like this. 

Shane


----------



## JimH (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Dang, Charlie you beat me to it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif. I've been keeping an eye on this thread, but I got home late tonight. I guess Charlie wins his own grand prize for making reply number 2000 in this thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif. 

I guess I'll have to wait for the MR Fusion thread for my next shot at making reply number 2000. Oh well, it will be much more exciting in the MR Fusion thread anyway. 

Not to take anything away from the Lion Heart (it will be an awesone light), but no matter how sophisticated, LED's and Lion batteries have been done. Now nuclear - that's a whole new ball game. Throw in the tractor beam option and we're talking Star Trek in our lifetime. Way to go MR Bulk. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

Charlie, what's the odds of having a prototype for SHOT 2005,6,7,8...?

Charlie - one more thing. Time to straighten out the thread title again.


----------



## Hallis (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

I beat you to it also. lol. but nobody's faster than Charlie.


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
$175*500 = $87,500.00 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Wish i had that kind of investment capital to put into a production run of something. I know Charlie isn't making much if any of a profit on these. That just puts into prospective how much resource can go into something like this. 

Shane 

[/ QUOTE ]

Actually the scary thing is I only have about 350-400 lights sold, meaning I am on the hook for the balance...hence the whole vendor thing. Just a matter of survival.


----------



## mst3k (Oct 15, 2004)

Just returning the title to normal! Carry on. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## toyopet (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Charlie - I think you'll have an easy time selling the remaining LHs. Once we get ours and "show them off" to friends, relatives, and colleagues, they will see the craftsmanship and capabilities of your light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif I have no doubt that many will contact you for a limited production LH. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Halibut (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

What is this I hear about the LH having a low voltage cutoff to protect bare Li-Ion cells? Truth or fiction? Anyone?

-Dan


----------



## john_bud (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Dan,

True


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

...and it's set at 2.8v...


----------



## LEDmodMan (Dec 17, 2004)

Fixing the title.

Move along, nothing to see here.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...and it's set at 2.8v... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Is this adjustable at all? Let's say, for instance, that I want to LH to only ever run on 3-volt lithium 123-cells. Can this setting be lowered or even removed to allow as much usage on 123-cell as possible?


----------



## georges80 (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...and it's set at 2.8v... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Is this adjustable at all? Let's say, for instance, that I want to LH to only ever run on 3-volt lithium 123-cells. Can this setting be lowered or even removed to allow as much usage on 123-cell as possible? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope - fixed at a nominal 2.7V +/- 0.1V

george.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

OK, thanks George.


----------



## Halibut (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: New \"Straight Pin\" - Test Mule*

Thanks for the quick answers, everyone! Now to find a safe way to charge bare 18650's...

-Dan


----------

